# GUANGZHOU | Projects & Construction



## z0rg

Guangzhou is one of the moost sky-booming cities in the world...


Twin Towers, 432m y 110f, u/c














































Asia Pacific Century Plaza, 290m, 57f, u/c










Guandong Pearl River Tower (aka Tobacco Tower), 309m, 73f, approved (SOM)



















China International Center, 270m, 62f, u/c









R&F Centre, 205m, 54f









International Finance Place, 198m, 39f









Taikoo Hui Guangzhou Cultural Plaza









Other projects, most of them approved or u/c

























































































































































Monorail









New railway station









Guangdong museum









TV tower, 610m, u/c









General u/c pics








































































Enjoy!

*Images from skyscrapers.cn


----------



## Rahmani

WOW! Amazing! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## dubaiflo

can u give us UC pics of the Twins?


----------



## TORONTOCOPENHAGEN

WOW, I must say that the amount of development here is AMAZING.

I visited Guangzhou last year and must admit that I was a little disappointed, especially since it was VERY poluted.

Best regards,

Peter


----------



## Sbz2ifc

The Twin Towers are great, and so is the tobacco tower, but there is something fishy going on either with the renders or in the city itself...
In the 5th picture, on the right of the twin towers, you can see the NYC skyline: Pelli's world financial center; one astor plaza (the one with the 4-pointed roof) and the Chrysler Building!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Offereins

The twin towers are really amazing.


----------



## z0rg

dubaiflo said:


> can u give us UC pics of the Twins?


Here


----------



## Xander

wow is all i can say!


----------



## ZZ-II

Crazy Town, i love it.


----------



## firoz bharmal

can tell any one what is the position of Guangzhou city in china economically and populationwise.how far it from HK or Shanghai?


----------



## ming0318

just amazing!!!

can you put the randers and the u/c pics together one by one project?


----------



## WhiteMagick

Amazing. Very beautiful buildings. I love the Museum!


----------



## BMXican

most of them are world class designs. amazing collection!


----------



## Momo1435

Great overview, Guangzhou is booming!

Show us more!


----------



## european

Simply amazing


----------



## LordMarshall

wonderful projects 

whats the population of the city?


----------



## JDRS

Wow, so many projects and some really nice ones in there.


----------



## Skyman

OMG It's just unbelivable


----------



## sk

i love the museum 2.....


----------



## The_Big_O

Another city I have to visit.


----------



## Kenwen

Stradivari9 said:


> Wow! 10 years ago this city was probably smaller than Smallton, Montana! One just wonders how China will manage to keep the control of its people... All these buildings are great creations, but at the expense of poor Chinese labourers that make $.27 an hour!


no, guangzhou has always been a big city, it was the second city in china reach 1 million population after beijing like 200 years ago and it has been the biggest city in the south 4 long time


----------



## staff

He's probably referring to Shenzhen which was a fishing village before the government decided to make it a SEZ.


----------



## Talbot

From the pictures Guangzhou doesn't look that bad at all to me. Though since I have never been there I don't really know what it is like.


----------



## rj2uman

:runaway: 

OOOPS must change pants. Just had massive geekgasm.


----------



## csn830422

amazing


----------



## z0rg

More projects

260m









Victory Plaza, 222m, 52f u/c









Teemtower Office Building, 195m, 45f u/c









Ming Sing Plaza, 32f









Haizhu City Plaza, 51f









China Shine Plaza 187m 45f









Unknown


----------



## z0rg

HUGE project rencelty approved
6 residential condos 40-60 floors


















PLUS Hotel tower


----------



## z0rg

Huge residential projects. I love them 


The Riverside
2x50f 
2x45f 
2x36f 
2x27f









The Harbourside, 48f









The Cosmos, 46f









Eastern Plaza, 39f









Another


----------



## european

^^Nice projects.


----------



## Ramses

Yesterday i was in Guangzhou, and i have to say it is really incredible! So many cranes and u.c. skyscrapers. Guanzhou has already an impressive skyline, but when all this is completed it will be a true skyscrapercity which should be in the top 10 of the world skylines. kay:

Too bad the weather was not so good (rain and high humidity) so it was not possible to make good pictures.


----------



## Talbot

Guangzhou's new scrapers are so creative and modern as well.


----------



## godblessbotox

damn you china... you are desensitising me!


----------



## christianhoang

That's true! guangzhou is amazing, i want to restart the dicussion about Guangzhou now.


----------



## Johan

This building that you call unknown, I think its the Taikoo Hui Guangzhou Cultural Plaza, UC, by Swire Its gonna be a really huge complex 450 000sqm+


----------



## Max the Swede

Got to say I'm surprised about the quality of these structures, go Guangzhou!


----------



## Mants

fantastic news. ive had quite a bit to do with Guangzhou since my uncle has been teaching English there.


----------



## christianhoang

this is best ever where i can practise my cantonese and every bar is so friendly, cheap,cute and skycrapers city!I will go there another time.


----------



## christianhoang

Talbot said:


> From the pictures Guangzhou doesn't look that bad at all to me. Though since I have never been there I don't really know what it is like.


It like wat u ve seen here, except there is no twins tower and TV station, thoes buildings are underconstructed!


----------



## mike_feng90

keep the pictures coming  GO GUangZHOU!


----------



## Techno-Architect

Amazing!!
Superb!!


----------



## Johan

well, at least one of them, but the hole in the ground is soo huge!  Anyways they arent just proposed like Colemonke thought.. I will check out what is going on there, when i go to guangzhou for the chinese new year.


----------



## z0rg

More renders of the cutest skyscraper in human history:


----------



## Johan

It will be very interesting to see how it works out in reality... I wonder if the wind through thoose holes will create som kind of noice? The idea is great anyway, and we really need more buildings like this to help the enviroment


----------



## Rem

Very great, these projects are really interesting. :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Another supertall: Merge Square Plaza (利通广场), 302m

Contestants:

MURPHY/JAHN,INC.


















LEO A.DALY CO.


















HITTIER WORLDWIDE


















DIMARZIO/KATO ARCHITECTURE LLP)


















M.ARTHUR GERSLER JR. & ASSOCIATES, INC.


----------



## ZZ-II

thank you very much z0rg, is the new Supertall already uc?


----------



## z0rg

^^ No, they have to choose the design first 

PS: The renders are huge, sorry. I'm resizing them now.


----------



## khoojyh

z0rg said:


> ^^ No, they have to choose the design first
> 
> PS: The renders are huge, sorry. I'm resizing them now.


when will the project start?????


----------



## St. Anger

its too bad that for pretty much every good proposal that gets approved ten more crap ones start construction..i mean some of the apartment blocks coming up on the edge of the city are just disgraceful

and theyre not exactly being very forceful with the new law abt no motorbikes in the city centre, theyre still motorbikes there and they were supposed to be banned a month ago

at least theyre beginning to try with the pollution problem, but in the rainy season its still getting really really bad, its ok right now with the winter cold but who knows how bad its gonna get this year

im rambling now...

i just wish the canton government but be more strict on which proposals they approve, u drive along on the highway and see incredibly well designed buildings, but then right alongside them there might be decrepid looking old apartment buildings then u look next to them and theyre building even more of them...


----------



## Guest

WOW! Recently twinned, but this city just makes Birmingham look like Rochdale.

:applause:


----------



## Johan

St. Anger said:


> its too bad that for pretty much every good proposal that gets approved ten more crap ones start construction..i mean some of the apartment blocks coming up on the edge of the city are just disgraceful
> 
> and theyre not exactly being very forceful with the new law abt no motorbikes in the city centre, theyre still motorbikes there and they were supposed to be banned a month ago
> 
> at least theyre beginning to try with the pollution problem, but in the rainy season its still getting really really bad, its ok right now with the winter cold but who knows how bad its gonna get this year
> 
> im rambling now...
> 
> i just wish the canton government but be more strict on which proposals they approve, u drive along on the highway and see incredibly well designed buildings, but then right alongside them there might be decrepid looking old apartment buildings then u look next to them and theyre building even more of them...


Hehe, I agree with you, however i think its part of guangzhous character! If every building would be perfect or everything aligned,uniform and clean, i think it would be really boring! And i wouldnt wanna live there, however they really need to improve on the enviroment...:cheers:


----------



## Mr. Maciek

Fantastic, guangzhou looks like the next hong kong, well the're pretty much neighbours anyway, probably already one giant metropolis.

but the scrapers look magnificent, ultra-modern western style buildings.


----------



## YelloPerilo

Mr. Maciek said:


> but the scrapers look magnificent, ultra-modern western style buildings.


What do you mean by "western"? There is nothing like this in the "West" and the "West" is not the ultimate standard/ goal of modernisation.


----------



## z0rg

^^ China had highrise structures over 12f (pagodas) before any Western country did


----------



## city_thing

I was in Guangzhou last month, I loved it. Was so glad to be there after spending a day in Shenzhen (which I hated, too many hookers and dealers).

Guangzhou is a really cool place :bow:


----------



## perthguy78

i found both gz and sz full of hookers .. I lived there for a few years 

gz is a great place... when i first moved into the ZNC it was like a giant field... always wondered what it would be like as the new CBD


----------



## potipoti

Hahahaha, it's really incredible!! I have to go there when I visit China!!!


----------



## great184

^^^ skyscrapers and women, good combination hehe


----------



## perthguy78

yum :banana: :cheers: :nuts:


----------



## Joel que

Mr. Maciek said:


> Fantastic, guangzhou looks like the next hong kong, well the're pretty much neighbours anyway, probably already one giant metropolis.
> 
> but the scrapers look magnificent, ultra-modern western style buildings.


actually the city need some sort of urban renewal program or face lift.there's alot shabby eye sore public apartment in the inner city.


----------



## connected_

These are definitely some of the classiest looking skyscrapers I've seen under proposal in recent years! Guangzhou will look great. =)


----------



## choyak

This reminds me of something in Atlanta (Symphony Tower)










Symphony Tower>:









Sorry for the huge image that is the best one I could find.


----------



## gladisimo

Maybe it's the same architect


----------



## Avatar

^^ so hot.


----------



## Brendan

It's so sexy.


----------



## ZZ-II

choyak said:


> Sorry for the huge image that is the best one I could find.


big pics are no problem for my connection


----------



## jason poon

:dance: 
Kung Hei Fat Choi
恭 喜 發 財

_We Chinese are now enjoying our New Year eve and our Lunar New Year of Pig will come tomorrow_.


----------



## paw25694

so it's Kung Hei Fat Choi? not gong xi fat choi?? btw.. guangzhou ROCKS!! the projects are very...very...very good!


----------



## YelloPerilo

paw25694 said:


> so it's Kung Hei Fat Choi? not gong xi fat choi?? btw.. guangzhou ROCKS!! the projects are very...very...very good!


Guangdonghua: Gonghei Fatchoi

Putonghua/ Mandarin: Gongxi Facai

:banana:


----------



## paw25694

^^ oh yeah, i mean gong xi fa cai..


----------



## maxxam80

just booked my flight to Guangzhou for June 
month in China


----------



## Johan

Hehe prepare for a very hot and humid vacation! Its going to be really hot here by then, but maybe you are used to the tropics what do i know


----------



## finn

I really love the Pearl River Tower design, but interesting that a small part of the Sydney skyline is in the background of this rendering (on right hand side), being the MLC Centre (tall octagonal shaped black and white horizontal striped tower), Colonial Mutual Centre (dark, stepped tower on far right) and Westpac HQ (short boxy tower in front of MLC).


----------



## connected_

finn said:


> I really love the Pearl River Tower design, but interesting that a small part of the Sydney skyline is in the background of this rendering (on right hand side), being the MLC Centre (tall octagonal shaped black and white horizontal striped tower), Colonial Mutual Centre (dark, stepped tower on far right) and Westpac HQ (short boxy tower in front of MLC).


Haha yeah I noticed that too, but it's just an artistic thing. You'll find tons of renders of buildings around the world using features of other cities and countries for some reason...


----------



## xiaoluis

Z0rg utilice tu post en el foro Argentino, date una vuelta ....


----------



## vid

Chinese architects use a lot of other architects buildings for inspirations. It's as if they want to have a copy of ever existing skyscraper in their country, and then some.

Out of Symphony tower and it's Chinese clone, I still prefer the original.


----------



## FastFerrari

*Nice*

Two of the sexist twins ive seen since WTC!


----------



## antigr12

when will these 2 towers be built or scheduled to completion ?


----------



## googleabcd

antigr12 said:


> when will these 2 towers be built or scheduled to completion ?


The west tower is u/c and will be completed in 2009

The east tower is planned to be finished before 2013


----------



## z0rg

120m, 33f


----------



## ZZ-II

googleabcd said:


> The west tower is u/c and will be completed in 2009
> 
> The east tower is planned to be finished before 2013


can't wait to see the first 400m twins since the Old WTC


----------



## Bandit

vid said:


> Chinese architects use a lot of other architects buildings for inspirations. It's as if they want to have a copy of ever existing skyscraper in their country, and then some.
> 
> Out of Symphony tower and it's Chinese clone, I still prefer the original.


Interesting since a lot of these buildings are by overseas architects not copies. A lot of these projects have overseas companies attached to them. Unless you are saying that architects submitting their designs to the Chinese government are copying and/or stealing from themselves.

Just imagine if China didn't allow overseas architects to design their buildings. You would hear the cry of unfair trade or discrimination and then you can't lie about China copying designs.


----------



## bonivison

I am excited while seeing so many beautiful mansions
but I am also uncertain if these buildings will form economic foam
Japan did in 80s last century 
I hope the government pay more attention on enhancing the income of Chinese 
So the steps of consumption can catch up that of investment
then our economy can increase healthfully


----------



## vipermkk

want to see more new U/C update pictures in this thread


----------



## KoolKeatz

beautiful projects!!! the museum is breathtaking! :uh: looks like from a sci-fi-movie. the tv-tower will be wicked anyhow.


----------



## christianhoang

are there any new project in this city?


----------



## Nout

:applause:


----------



## z0rg

Marriott Center, 48 floors


----------



## ZZ-II

nice, looks very big


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

z0rg said:


> Marriott Center, 48 floors


for office or hotel??


----------



## z0rg

Design for B2-7 plot project in Zhujiang New City CBD. Just 56 floors, a little disappointing since that plot was supposed to be expecting a 300m+ skyscraper. Anyway, this is just a proposal.


----------



## googleabcd

Being the captial city of the most richest and properous province, Guangdong, in China, Guangzhou should have a strong finance to support this type of massive construction.

Plus, companies were allowed to rent condo or appartments as offices in Guangzhou before, recently a law has been setup to prohibit this situation. We should see a office booming in Guangzhou in the next several years.



bonivison said:


> I am excited while seeing so many beautiful mansions
> but I am also uncertain if these buildings will form economic foam
> Japan did in 80s last century
> I hope the government pay more attention on enhancing the income of Chinese
> So the steps of consumption can catch up that of investment
> then our economy can increase healthfully


----------



## z0rg

Guangzhou Bay Times Square, 211m, 56fl


----------



## z0rg

Park Hyatt Guangzhou, 305m, 66fl

*Goettsch Partners designs Park Hyatt Guangzhou mixed-use tower*

Goettsch Partners has been commissioned by Guangzhou R&F Properties Co. to design a new 1,000-foot-tall mixed-use building in Guangzhou, China. The project totals 1,878,000 square feet and features a 180-key Park Hyatt hotel, 430,000 square feet of offices, 65,000 square feet of retail, 24 condominiums, 174 serviced apartments, and underground parking for 700 cars. The 66-storey building is located in the Zhujiang development, planned as Guangzhou’s new city center, near the Pearl River. The tight, two-acre site sits over a transit station at the intersection of two subway lines, with neighboring buildings that include the Grand Hyatt Guangzhou, also designed by Goettsch Partners; the city’s new opera house; the new Guangdong Museum; and what will be China’s tallest twin towers at more than 1,300 feet. The Park Hyatt tower is designed as a single volume that pinches in at the corners in relation to the changing programmatic functions stacked within. The field of staggered vertical strips on the façade stretches and compresses like tendons in response to the varying floor-to-floor heights required for each distinct function. The approximately $150 million project is currently in the schematic design phase and is expected to be completed in 2010.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=1328


----------



## z0rg

*At the hub of Pearl River New City*

KlingStubbins

KlingStubbins develops concept study for Guangzhou's central business district

Poly Real Estate Group recently contracted KlingStubbins to develop a concept for F2-2, a lot jointly owned with XianCun Village. The 141,000sq m development includes 35,000sq m of retail and 106,000sq m of speculative office space. Although the owners have decided to manage the retail and underground parking together, they want clearly defined and separated office towers so each can manage/rent/sell these office spaces independently. The “L” shape configuration formed by two towers becomes integral to the whole spatial sequence of Guangzhou’s “new axis.” This interlocked massing also reflects the cooperative relationship of two owners both symbolically and programmatically.










http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=1232


----------



## big-dog

this one is awesome!



z0rg said:


> Design for B2-7 plot project in Zhujiang New City CBD. Just 56 floors, a little disappointing since that plot was supposed to be expecting a 300m+ skyscraper. Anyway, this is just a proposal.


----------



## z0rg

New International Plaza


















Never heard of this project before I think :S


----------



## DAMN I m good

nice projects !


----------



## Athenax

Amazing building designs!


----------



## OEincorparated

I've gotta go see all this when completed.
Keep them coming.


----------



## vipermkk

*City Treasury Building*


----------



## ZZ-II

looks much thinner as in the renders


----------



## vipermkk

*GD Library*


----------



## vipermkk

*Guangzhou Baiyun International Conference Center*


----------



## vipermkk

*The Westin Guangzhou*


----------



## vipermkk

*Zhonghua Plaza Tower*


----------



## vipermkk

*Victory Plaza 222M(Completed)*


----------



## velut arbor aevo

both the Westin and Victory PLaza look fabulous, but for the conference centre... it looks more like a laboratory


----------



## z0rg

Wow, great updates, vipermkk. Thanks a lot and keep them coming


----------



## dodge321

Fancy looking library, guess it encourages people to read.


----------



## vipermkk

*Guangzhou University Town Museum Complex(Historical site rebuild)*


----------



## vipermkk

*Guangzhou Grand Theater*


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

wow... thanks to vipermkk and good job!!


----------



## googleabcd

Thanks for the update


----------



## Johan

Very nice! Cant wait to get back to GZ in november...


----------



## Gerard

Great to compare the renders with the end results. 
Thanks a lot vipermkk ans keep up the good job.


----------



## LordChaos80

Wow, that rebuilt university town complex looks great. Wish they would do something similar to the historical buildings of Wuhan Daxue. The other projects are also awesome.


----------



## vipermkk

*Guangzhou Science Hall*


----------



## vipermkk

*Temm Mall Tower(2006)*


----------



## vipermkk

*Baoli Plaza*


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

02tonyl said:


> hehe, I just look like only design..!!




huh ? I mean the architect.[/QUOTE]

Oh.. er.. but i unknow sorry!! u ask zOrg or who know about it


----------



## mbuildings

stunning projects


----------



## Jim856796

Guangzhou is hosting the 2010 Asian Games, so are there any kinds of sports-related infrastructure to be constructed for the Games? If so, name them and I will post it in the 2010 Asian Games thread I started.


----------



## toddhubert

It seems not many people in GZ know the science center


----------



## davee08




----------



## Joel que

remind all of you, the city center still contain a lot commie block.which is aweful!


----------



## vipermkk

Joel que said:


> remind all of you, the city center still contain a lot commie block.which is aweful!




to repalce them all, will need another 15 years


----------



## Foglio1986




----------



## z0rg

Some projects posted by YorkForce

Science City Commercial Center


















Zhujiang CBD Sun City Performance Center



























Zhujiang CBD F1-1 Plot project


----------



## IslandSon.PH

STUNNING!!! :bow:


----------



## toddhubert

Sun City Performance Center? What's that for?


----------



## staff

Where is z0rg when we need him (and what's going on with this thread)?


This was proposed a couple of days ago. More info?


----------



## z0rg

^^ Baietan area proposal. Is this the winning one? We need our GZ forumers to confirm it. All the proposals here, but only this one looks stunning...

http://www.upo.gov.cn/3252.shtml

The one you posted has 118 floors, btw. Should be above 500m.


----------



## vipermkk

This "super tall" proposal should be the winning one,featured by one single supertall
but I like the "high rise complex" proposal better,I think a group of 200Ms standing there will look better


----------



## SilentStrike

some renders of zaha hadid's opera house.























































site area: 70,000 square meters 
source: http://www.*************/architects/hadid/guangzhou/guangzhou.html




now what's wrong with this post? does SSC not like the site?
its from (a)(r)(c)(s)(p)(a)(c)(e)(.)(c)(o)(m)


----------



## SilentStrike

Im finally trying to make a real useful post and then this... wtf?


----------



## big-dog

^^ It seems SSC can not display this URL, weird :nuts: YOu have to upload the pics to show them here.


----------



## big-dog

*4.20.2009 CBD update*

Guangzhou CBD construction update (skyscrapers.cn)

Liede Bridge









West tower









TV tower


















Guangzhou opera house









Poly center









Pearl River City









CBD view









Greenery in CBD square









other constructions



















Guangzhou Museum


----------



## deepblue01

wow gz is really booming, by the way, what are mechanical floors (mech floors)?


----------



## the spliff fairy

thanks, a fantastic update


----------



## hkskyline

Guangzhou used to be the key port in southern China. It flourished way before Hong Kong's rise under British rule. 3000 RMB is quite a decent new graduate salary in the urban areas!


----------



## hkskyline

*Developers face penalties over Guangzhou sites *
12 August 2009
SCMP

Guangzhou R&F Properties, Poly Real Estate Group and Gemdale Group are facing penalties from the Guangzhou government for not completing the purchase of four development sites.

Huang Wenbo, the undersecretary of the Bureau of Land Resources and Housing Management of Guangzhou Municipality, told mainland media that the bureau had investigated 27 sites sold at the market peak in 2007 and found some remained undeveloped.

Four sites acquired by R&F, Poly, Gemdale as well as another by small local developer China Horoy in 2007 were still untouched and although the initial deposit had been paid, the balance of the land premium was still outstanding.

The sites were sold for 8.07 billion yuan (HK$9.15 billion) in 2007.

The deposit and sites would be forfeited if the developers gave up the site. The government would also claim for the decrease in value after any resale of the sites.

If the developer is willing to develop the sites, the government would allow it to postpone the payment for up to two years.

The sites included R&F's residential site in Baiyan district, Poly's two sites in Jinshazhou area and Gemdale's site in Panyu district.

Huang Tao, a project manager at Centaline's Guangzhou office, said the government had the right to impose penalties of about 10 per cent of the reserve prices based on the land sale agreement.

"I don't think developers would resume the development plan as the land prices have dropped significantly in recent years," he said. "Gemdale bought the site for about 6,000 yuan per square metre two years ago. However, the site is worth 4,000 yuan per square metre only, based on the latest transactions."

Lee Wee Liat, a senior analyst at Nomura International, said: "If the government makes the developers forfeit the sites, it is a signal to developers that they have to be more cautious in obtaining land.

"If you dare to purchase the site at a record high price, you have to make sure that you are able to develop it within the timeframe."


----------



## z0rg

Proposal for F1-1 plot. 200m, 46 floors. Developed by Kingold Group. This plot is next to Pearl River Tower.


----------



## lina.zhou26

i love these ,so great ,i cant say


----------



## hkskyline

*Pearl River Delta City Group to Have USD2trn in GDP *
11 September 2009

SHENZHEN, September 11, SinoCast -- The first Pearl River Forum was held in Guangzhou on September 10. Liang Guiquan, president at the Gruangdong Provincial Academy of Social Sciences, expected at the forum that the city cluster in the Pearl River Delta area is expected to have USD 1.5 trillion to USD 2 trillion in GDP in the coming 15 to 20 years.

Now cities in the area are seeking to build a one-hour life circle and they are sparing no efforts to figure some problems out.

Hong Kong and Guangdong are interdependent and indispensable to each other at the moment. An important result of the cooperation is that Hong Kong has become a global trade and logistic centre as Guangdong became a base of manufacturing.

With access to Guangdong open, Hong Kong transferred most of its manufacturing companies to the province, so that it could focus on the development of service industry.

Even though Guangdong is upgrading its industries and is making moves to develop its own service industry, manufacturing will still be its primary industry.


----------



## hkskyline

Along the *Pearl River waterfront* on 9/5 :


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou’s Big Improvements Coming *
26 October 2009
Engineering News-Record

With three projects under construction and three more scheduled to start by the end of the year, officials in Guangzhou, China, are spending nearly $1 billion to prepare the north axis of the city’s center for the 16th Asian Games, which begin on Nov. 12, 2010. Although near-term activity is focused on improving the north axis, which covers 5.9 sq kilometers, the city has even more ambitious long-term plans, valued at $6.5 billion worth of construction, for the adjacent 16.1-sq-kilometer area, called the south axis.

“This place is wild” with activity, says Jeffrey Heller, president of Heller Manus Architects. The San Francisco-based architect is the lead planner for both city districts. It won a competition for the south axis master plan in September, with the San Francisco office of landscape architect SWA Group, AECOM Transportation, Oakland, Calif., and Shanghai Concept Engineering Consulting, the team’s Chinese associate. The team for the north axis master plan, with architectural interventions, which Heller Manus landed five years ago, also includes Seattle-based architect Callison and Simon & Associates, a San Francisco-based sustainability consultant.

The so-called downtown axis, including both the north and south sections, is 11 km long. It begins at the main railway station to the north and terminates at the Pearl River to the south. One project under way within the north axis is the Tianhe Sports Center Plaza, which involves landscape design for the existing three-stadium sports center, underground parking for 3,000 vehicles and 50,000 sq m of underground retail. Demolition work and landscaping also is under way for Hongcheng Plaza, which will be built after the Asian Games. Plans call for a 40,000-sq-m open-air plaza, 5,000 sq m of retail above ground and 40,000 sq m below ground, and 500 underground parking spaces. Work is under way on a new pedestrian bridge to Haixinsha Island, as well as landscape design for the island, a waterfront amphitheater and some small retail spaces. Projects expected to get under way by the end of the year involve the East Railway Station improvements, preservation of and improvements to the existing 6 Yun Neighborhood and the Huangpu Road Sky Bridge.

Heller says the south axis plan, which contains projects that will take years to realize, is likely to be complete by the middle of next year. The plan includes waterfront and transit-oriented development with a ferry terminal, multimodal transportation facilities and various urban land uses, including a central park. Heller says its plan was chosen over two others because of its approach to balancing growth with sustainability and preservation. The plan also integrates the traditional Lingnan culture.

A primary goal is to satisfy the growing transportation demand of the 10-million Guangzhou residents and future residents in the new town area using green transportation planning principles and an emphasis of nontraditional transportation modes, says Jeffrey Chan, AECOM’s senior transportation planner and project manager.

As the region industrialized, water-based transportation was used solely for the movement of goods, says Chan. Passenger transportation dwindled and gave way to roadway construction, he adds.

The new plan establishes and develops a comprehensive water-taxi system and greatly expands the very limited ferry-route system. Ferries would be used to complement and connect the light-rail and multimodal transit hubs, which would have high-density developments. “I introduced the concept of light rail in Guangzhou,” says Heller.

The heart of the south axis would be a 2.6-km-long park, divided into seven segments by crossing streets. “We are proposing three different types of park spaces along the length from north to south,” tied together by a continuous water element, says Rene Bihan, SWA’s managing principal.

In one section, an existing drainage canal would be turned into a naturalized waterway that is a functioning stormwater stream capable of mitigating flood conditions through an overflow basin at its edges while providing a public-use piece of nature that introduces the “ecopark” and a flood-control lake, says Bihan.

The team is hoping its plan will become a model for sustainability, livability and growth not only for Guangzhou but for other Chinese cities as well.


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou's glittering financial centre turns into a 'Lost City' *
3 October 2009
South China Morning Post

Citic Plaza is the symbol of Guangzhou's central business district. Built in 1997, the 80-storey megastructure - the world's tallest concrete building - towers over office blocks and shopping malls on busy Tianhe North Road.

A few kilometres to the south, a clutch of rivals are sprouting from the ground. Twin skyscrapers - East Tower and West Tower - are set to replace Citic Plaza as the tallest buildings in Guangzhou. Standing side by side, the East Tower will be a four-sided, 120-storey building on a five-storey podium, while the curved West Tower, also called the International Financial Centre, has been topped off at 110 storeys.

The towers are the centrepiece of the city's most significant new development - Zhujiang New Town. It occupies more than six square kilometres of prime real estate along the Pearl River, making it 15 times the size of the West Kowloon Cultural District.

The Guangzhou government envisages the area as an answer to Shanghai's Pudong, a financial centre for the south to compete with Beijing and Shanghai in attracting multinational corporations and financial institutions. The eastern side of the development is devoted to luxury housing aimed at expats, financiers and executives. On the western side are the skyscrapers, hotels and convention facilities.

To fill the many new buildings, the city is offering some eye-catching financial inducements.

Companies that move their headquarters to Zhujiang New Town can receive a subsidy of up to 5 million yuan (HK$5.68 million), and they get a 30 per cent reduction on rent. Those who buy office space will receive a discount of 1,000 yuan per square metre, while the same is on offer for luxury housing for the companies' senior executives.

All in all, the vision is bold and grand. But it is also severely flawed.

Signs that all wasn't well emerged last summer when party secretary Zhu Xiaodan made uncharacteristically harsh remarks on the area's planning. "Zhujiang New Town is six square kilometres, but the planning is a mess," he said. "It is supposed to have everything, which confuses the major function. It is a CBD. How can we have a residential block on one side, a government office on the other and an outdoor food stall nearby?"

Zhu stressed that the aim of Zhujiang New Town was to attract top multinationals and international financial companies. To do this, he said, the town would need developers with a track record of doing the same thing in Beijing, Shanghai or Hong Kong.

Property prices in Zhujiang New Town are high. In April, W Residence, managed by W Hotel, was launched with an average sale price of 25,000 yuan per square metre, the most expensive residential property in Guangzhou.

However, the vast majority of apartments have been bought by developers and most are empty - meaning Zhujiang New Town is a desolate place. Locals have taken to calling it the "Lost City" and few taxi drivers know the roads.

While property speculation and poor planning are concerns, Zhujiang New Town's bigger problem is the futility of Guangzhou's quest to become a "financial hub". Free movement of international capital and a stock exchange - the two basic criteria - are missing. What is more, southern China already has a financial hub - Hong Kong (and to a lesser extent Shenzhen).

David Webb, an independent market researcher based in Hong Kong, categorically rejected Guangzhou's chances of becoming a financial hub. "You can't just build offices and put up a sign," he said.


----------



## SilentStrike

^^ hope not.
Im sure its not as bad as the article says though.


----------



## hkskyline

I passed by the area recently during my visit. It's a big construction site, although there are a few very big skyscrapers coming up. Perhaps will visit again once the dust settles and see what they do on the street side. From the skyline views, it's quite impressive.


----------



## Herzarsen

^^ Exactly. The article is making premature conclusions. How something the size of 6 square km be humming with life when most of its buildings are still under construction? Obviously people will buy apartments there once they start working in near by office tower. Everything takes some time. 

However, can someone tell me if the the area will have enough retail and restaurants? Or does it already? Thats one thing that I am worried about. It seems the great new skyscrapers being built are just office towers.


----------



## hkskyline

*Athlete village construction on schedule for 16th Asian Games *
12 November 2009
Kyodo News

GUANGZHOU, China, Nov. 12 -- Construction of the athlete village for the 16th Asian Games in southern China's Guangdong Province next year is on schedule, the engineer behind the 10 billion yuan ($1.5 billion) project said Thursday.

Luo Guangzhai, director of the project, told reporters after a foundation laying ceremony, ''The construction progress is exactly as we planned.''

''The 10 billion yuan budget is not final, there will be more construction to come,'' Luo said, adding that some 8,000 units have been put on the market for post-Games sale.

He said final inspection on the project will be in April next year and they will be ready for use after June.

High-rise buildings are mostly under construction in the site that used to be fields. It takes about 45 minutes to commute from the city center Guangzhou when traffic is smooth.

During the Asian Games, most athletes, media, organizing crew and support personnel will live in the village, which also features a lake, a sport stadium, a media center, a small hospital and a light rail station connecting to the city center.

The Games, to start Nov. 12, 2010 and run through Nov. 27, are expected to draw 10,000 athletes from 45 member-states to compete in 42 games, including 28 Olympic sports and newly added cricket, dragon boat racing, dancing, roller sports and Chinese chess Xiangqi and Weiqi.

Japan dominated the quadrennial games since the first event held in 1950, but China took the lead in 1982. It took 165 gold medals in the last Games in Doha, with South Korea and Japan following with 58 and 50 gold.

''The 21st century is Asian era,'' said Shin Yong Suk, vice president of the Olympic Council of Asia which oversees the Games. ''The Asian Games are important even for the harmony of Asian people and countries. The world will realize the rising Asia.''


----------



## hkskyline

*HORSES FOR COURSES IN GUANGZHOU *
3 December 2009
China Daily

GUANGHZOU: Authorities in Guangzhou and Hong Kong signed a memorandum of understanding yesterday to construct equestrian facilities for the 16th Asian Games next year.

Under the memorandum, the Hong Kong Jockey Club (HKJC) will cooperate with the Guangzhou-based Pearl River Enterprises Group to develop an equestrian field in Conghua, about 40 km north of downtown Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong province.

"The venues will allow Guangzhou to become the mainland's first city to hold equestrian events," said Xu Ruisheng, vice mayor of Guangzhou.

Hong Kong will play an important role in the preparations for November's Games as it successfully hosted equestrian events at last year's Beijing Olympic Games.

Early reports said Hong Kong and Macao would not host the Games' equestrian events due to high costs and difficulties renting fields.

"Support from Hong Kong will help ensure the smooth running of the equestrian events, which are an important part of the Asian Games," Xu, also deputy secretary-general of the organizing committee, said.

Besides construction of the venues, authorities in Hong Kong will provide technical support to their Guangzhou counterparts.

After the Games, the 150-hectare field will be renovated to meet the standards of racehorse training in Hong Kong, HKJC chairman Johan Chan said.

"The field opens a way for us to acquire more areas to secure racing's future," Chan said.

Next year's equestrian competitions, which will include eight smaller events apart from the Games, are expected to attract about 200 horses from 20 countries and regions.

The disease-free zone, which will range from Hong Kong to Conghua, will allow overseas horses to compete in the mainland for the first time.

"All horses will be strictly inspected as soon as they land," Chan said.

Horses for the event will be introduced via Hong Kong to Guangzhou, Chan said, adding the animals will be kept in designated areas.

Quarantine will be conducted by authorities in Guangdong and Shandong provinces.


----------



## Myouzke

Guangdong Museum almost finish
Nov. 30th
skyscrapers.cn


----------



## CoCoMilk

^^ great!!


----------



## Þróndeimr

This thread need some updates, there is loads of projects here! So i did an update, took me all day to figure out all this, 
and there is still lots of information missing! This is just one specific area too, there is a lot more city outside.

*Completion*
A completion of all buildings taller than 150m which is either *under construction*, 
*approved* or *proposed*. These are all in or near the Guangzhou CBD, between Guangzhou Avenue 
Middle in the west, Huangop Avenue in the north, Huanan Quick Main Line in the east and Zhujiang River in the south.


















*1*
Guangdong Provincial Procuratorate Building | 173m | 37fl | U/C









*2*
"Yun Jin Star" | 150m x2 | 48fl x2 | U/C









*3*
B1-1a | 170m | App
No render

*4*
B1-1b | 170m | App
No render

*5*
"china and thailand project" | 220 | 48fl | App
No render

*6*
B1-1c | 226m | App
No render

*7*
R&F Project | 175m | 40fl | U/C









*8*
The Pinnacle | 360m | 60 fl | U/C









*9*
Agile Project | 190m | 42fl | App









*10*
Pearl River Tower | 309m | 70 fl | U/C









*11*
Kingold Tower | 227m | 46 fl | App









*12*
Guangdong GSM Building | 165m | 37fl | U/C









*13*
GSM South | 160m | U/C









*14*
Park Hyatt Guangzhou | 305m | 66fl | U/C









*15*
West Tower | 440m | 103fl | U/C









*16*
Jia Sui Center | 189m | U/C









*17*
Leatop Plaza | 302m | 60 fl | U/C









*18*
Premier International Plaza | 249.8m | 57 fl | U/C









*19*
B2-10 Plot Project | 309m | 68 fl | Pro









*20*
Jiayu Platinum Hotel | 170m | U/C









*21*
Poly V Block | 180m | 40fl | U/C









*23*
F2-4 Plot Project | 200m+x2 | 50flx2 | U/C









*24*
J2-2 | 290m | App
No render

*25*
East Tower | 530m | 116fl | U/C









*26*
J2-5 | 250m | App
No render

*27*
C3-3 | 200m+ | 55fl | Pro









*28*
T Peak | 150m | 48fl | U/C









*29*
W Hotel | 150m | 38fl | U/C









*30*
G3-1 | 150m | 47fl | U/C
No render

*31*
G3-3 | 150m | 46fl | U/C









*32*
G3-4 | 150m | 48fl | U/C









*33*
K6-3 | 200m+ | Pro









*34*
L2 Block | 2x150m+ | App or U/C









*35*
D3-7 | 150m | U/C









*36*
R&F Project | 150m | 48fl | U/C









*37*
Qiao Xin Linjiang Residential Project | 200m | App or U/C


----------



## Þróndeimr

Þróndeimr said:


> *27*
> C3-3 | 200m+ | 55fl | Pro












posted by fosk.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Þróndeimr said:


> *16*
> Jia Sui Center | 189m | U/C


two more renderings


















Latest construction update:
april 2009 by 羅生


----------



## SilentStrike

woah nice, Very very nice

thnx Þróndeimr!


----------



## luci203

Þróndeimr said:


> posted by fosk.


Wow, that's a huge lowrise area to be demolished... when will they start?


----------



## Atmosphere

Okay thanks for the explanation. I'm just worried that all those developments will be skyscrapers-in-parks concepts. When I was in shanghai, the new part of pudong looks fantastic but it is absolutely not walk-friendly (of course there a big sidewalks, but that is not what I mean) while for example Nanjing Road is very nice to walk. Those old parts I visited in China were almost always more friendly for pedestrians than the new parts.


----------



## hkskyline

Atmosphere said:


> ^^ What do you think about this HKskyline? Is it a good or a bad thing. I know there is more crime in those ''villages', but when walking trough them, its sometimes actually quite nice and sometimes even better than walking between high glass skyscrapers. I think some of them should be preserved.


Like the hutongs in Beijing, many of these traditional areas are not fit for habitation in today's modern society. It is not economical or worthwhile to preserve most of them, such as gutting out the interiors and maintaining the facades. However, I am concerned at what is replacing these - tall, soul-less towers that don't encourage street-level interaction. 

I think the replacement needs to be a manageable density and well-planned. We can keep a few of the historic buildings as community landmarks, but I don't think mass-preserving these will make sense.


----------



## Atmosphere

hkskyline said:


> Like the hutongs in Beijing, many of these traditional areas are not fit for habitation in today's modern society. It is not economical or worthwhile to preserve most of them, such as gutting out the interiors and maintaining the facades. However, I am concerned at what is replacing these - tall, soul-less towers that don't encourage street-level interaction.
> 
> I think the replacement needs to be a manageable density and well-planned. We can keep a few of the historic buildings as community landmarks, but I don't think mass-preserving these will make sense.


Thanks for your vision! Your right in that maybe preserving is not necessary. I'm worried because demolishing those old parts means often that it is indeed going to be replaced by what you say, soulless towers that don't encourage street-level interaction. And that last bit about street-level interaction is very important for city's.


----------



## hkskyline

*Arts playground emerges in China
An intriguing complex rises among the factories of a booming Guangzhou *
4 August 2010
International Herald Tribune

Hong Kong has always looked down on Guangzhou as its poor mainland cousin. But while the affluent former British colony has stalled for years over plans for a massive cultural district, Guangzhou has gone ahead and built one.

This southern Chinese city surrounded by factory towns opened its new Guangdong Museum and Guangzhou Opera this spring. On tap are a public library and a children’s art center.

The government has not put a price tag on the entire project, though media reports have estimated that the four venues will cost 3.4 billion renminbi, about $500 million. Guangzhou hopes to unveil the complex by November, when it plays host to the Asian Games.

That is the plan. As is usually the case in China, the hardware was built first and the software is still on its way.

Months after the museum’s opening in May, workers are drilling and hammering amid piles of dirt and rubble to prepare the rest of the complex. The opera house and the museum are open for business — two beautiful architectural models rising from a junkyard. But the transport hub, taxi stands and pedestrian walkways have not been completed, causing crowd and traffic problems, particularly when the opera lets out in bad weather.

Rocco Yim, the Hong Kong architect who designed the museum, reported to cost 900 million renminbi, stood at its entrance and pointed past the construction site to the spaceship-like opera house designed by the London-based architect Zaha Hadid for an estimated 1.4 billion renminbi. ‘‘The two will be connected by a wide pedestrian avenue,’’ Mr. Yim said, ‘‘so people can walk right from the opera to the museum through open green space. Here will be a large slope where people can lie down in the grass. Roadside pollution will be cut down by diverting vehicular traffic underground.’’

The museum is an enormous cube made of gray and red puzzle pieces that light up with a scarlet glow at night. ‘‘I wanted to create the feeling of a lacquered Chinese jewelry box,’’ Mr. Yim said, ‘‘an exquisite container holding valuables inside.’’

Natural light floods the museum through its jigsaw-shaped holes and skylights. A walkway and a cube-shaped gallery float above the lobby. Spaces are divided not by walls but by translucent screens, adding to the airiness.

There is no stand-out, priceless treasure in the Guangdong Museum’s collection — certainly nothing comparable with the Palace Museum in Taipei, say. But there is much southern Chinese folk art, like Chiuchow wood carvings, calligraphy and ink paintings, and the natural history section is definitely child-friendly. Mr. Yim said his favorite room is the vast atrium where life-sized models of whales and dolphins are suspended from the ceiling, flooded in blue light. From there you can look straight down to the dinosaur fossils displayed on the floor below.

The opera house — all silvery twists and curves — is the aesthetic opposite of the squarish museum. Its latticework skin covers two structures: a large hall for operas and a concert hall for recitals.

Liu Xiaolu, a Guangzhou Opera spokesman, said: ‘‘In a short period of time it has changed the cultural scene here, which was relatively limited until recently. Before it was just Beijing and Shanghai. Major international productions — whether it was opera or pop music — would pass right over us and go straight to Hong Kong. We just didn’t have the venues. We didn’t even have a stage large enough to fit all the swans in Swan Lake. Now it’s Guangzhou’s turn.’’

In its first two months, the house put on three fully staged operas, all of which were well attended. Mr. Liu noted that they had a good number of visitors from Hong Kong for the opening show, Puccini’s ‘‘Turandot.’’

Whenever an expensive project is built with state money, questions are raised about its relevance. Lianhe Zaobao, a Chinese-language newspaper in Singapore, asked in an editorial whether top ticket prices for ‘‘Turandot,’’ at 2,880 renminbi, were appropriate in a city where the average monthly salary is 3,942 renminbi.

Arguably, ‘‘Turandot’’ was an exception, as it was the venue’s opening gala and was conducted by Lorin Maazel. Plus, many of the tickets went to officials, organizers and other V.I.P.s.

But even for the ‘‘Mulan’’ opera — a domestic production that has been on tour for several years — the best seats cost 1,200 renminbi.

The Guangzhou Opera countered that it has offered a range of discounted tickets for students and the disadvantaged. In an upcoming Canadian production of ‘‘Alice in Wonderland,’’ for instance, a donation from a corporate sponsor allowed seats for two of the four shows to be set aside for disadvantaged residents. ‘‘This is definitely a public facility,’’ Mr. Liu said.

In Chinese, the Guangzhou Opera’s name actually says nothing about opera — it is probably better translated as the Guangzhou Center for Performing Arts. Its roster of future events includes modern dance, multimedia shows, pop acts and children’s programming like ‘‘Sesame Street Live.’’ The spokesman said the house also is hoping to stage Yue Opera, or Cantonese Opera, with troupes from Hong Kong or Macao.

In terms of balancing artistic ambition with public sentiment, the opera house got it right with ‘‘Mulan,’’ which was about 80 percent full. It was the operatic version of the Chinese costume melodramas so loved by television audiences. It pulled at every populist heartstring, from the plucky woman warrior in a bright silk robe to the backdrops of peony branches and a red sunset over the Great Wall.

The composition for chorus and full orchestra — complete with a conductor in tails highlighted by a spotlight on stage — is Western. But there was a definite Chinese influence to the singing style and the volume of the percussion.

Or maybe the drums were there to drown out the crowd’s babbling, of telephones ringing, of children playing in the aisles and of people trying to sneak into better seats. A review of ‘‘Turandot’’ in the Financial Times in May made note of the myriad distractions, like flash photography and the static of the security guards’ walkie-talkies.

At the Guangdong Museum, meanwhile, Wang Xiaoying, the director of education and promotion, estimated that the venue was getting 7,000 to 8,000 visitors a day.

When construction is finished, people will be able to enter from the ground-floor entrance that is linked to the grassy area and the walkway to the opera. For now, they are herded into a waiting area ringed with metal barriers.

Still, on a sweltering Sunday afternoon, the line stretched down the street. Liu Jin, a Guangzhou resident, said he had been waiting 20 minutes to get in. ‘‘Of course it’s worth it to see,’’ he said. ‘‘It’s free to the public. Plus, every big city has a big museum and now we do, too.’’


----------



## Shiruba

Does anyone know what builing in Guangzhou will have or has an observation deck?
The TV tower will have one, but what about the others new building in Zhujiang New Town? Leatop plaza would be perfect for that for example.


----------



## Joel que

Guangzhou still long way to go.it needed massive urban renewal program.
travel to guangzhou and then to Hong Kong, I recall is just like inside the black and white television to a high definition color television.


----------



## hkskyline

Shiruba said:


> Does anyone know what builing in Guangzhou will have or has an observation deck?
> The TV tower will have one, but what about the others new building in Zhujiang New Town? Leatop plaza would be perfect for that for example.


Haven't heard of another one being set up, but Baiyun Mountain's view should be quite good.


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou slum residents battle police 
Tear gas used on protesters in urban village facing demolition ahead of Asian Games*
14 August 2010
South China Morning Post

Hundreds of residents and police in Guangzhou clashed early yesterday after the authorities started demolishing parts of a slum area slated to come under the wrecking ball ahead of the Asian Games.

City authorities have embarked on an ambitious drive to clear all slum areas as part of an image makeover for the games in November.

Security guards descended on the Xian village area in Tianhe district at around 10pm on Thursday, according to witnesses who live near the area. In the early hours of yesterday, hundreds of riot police poured into the area to confront residents.

Both sides threw rocks at each other. After a two-hour stand-off, riot police rushed towards the residents and started beating them, according to witnesses.

"We'll defend ourselves till we die," some of the residents were heard to shout.

The conflict continued till dawn. Police used tear gas to disperse the crowd and ordered residents to leave, according to a resident who lives opposite the Xian village.

"They were fighting with each other. Police were beating anybody who happened to be near," the resident, who refused to give his name, said by phone. "I saw a young man badly beaten. He was seriously wounded.

"How can police carry out their duties so violently?"

He said Xian villagers had demonstrated against the demolition plan many times over the past year but their voices went unheeded. They accused local officials of colluding with developers by selling their land below the market price. They also refused to move because they were trying to fight for more compensation.

A woman who lives nearby said a number of residents had attacked the officers and some threw bricks at police vehicles. There were more than a dozen police vehicles and riot police armed themselves with shields and sticks, she said.

"The residents were beating policemen too," she said.

The Hong Kong-based Information Centre for Human Rights and Democracy said about 20 residents were wounded.

The Tianhe district government said yesterday that government officials in charge of the demolition encountered violence when carrying out their duty on Thursday, and two officers were injured. Local police were called to maintain order and some collectively owned properties were demolished according to law.

"The demolition would speed up the construction of a [high-speed link] and further improve the transportation environment," the e-mailed statement said.

A staff member at Xian village police station said no residential buildings had been demolished and only public areas such as a market had been demolished. He refused to respond to further questions.

"The residents are all still here," he said.

The Xian area, like many other so-called "urban villages", started decades ago as an agricultural community on the outskirts of the city. As Guangzhou began to prosper in the 1980s and '90s, they were dwarfed by surrounding skyscrapers.

These slums make up about 22 per cent of the city. They are poorly built, have bad infrastructure and attract migrants and low-paid workers because of the cheap rents. They are considered hotbeds of crime.

The Guangzhou government wants to convert them into properties that make more efficient use of space. Nine of the 138 slums, including Xian, are under a deadline to be demolished by the time the Asian Games begin on November 12.


----------



## Shiruba

Here some pictures taken today in Zhujiang New Town. I went there one month ago and I was really surprised today to see the progress they made. 





























The probable entrance to that new "subway" line running through CBD










Cladding close to completed










The cladding finally started on the Leatop Plazza


----------



## CoCoMilk

^^ nice! thanks for the update


----------



## hkskyline

*Athletes to get cleaner air *
17 August 2010
China Daily - Hong Kong Edition

GUANGZHOU - Guangzhou is using a variety of high-tech measures to ensure air quality is up to scratch for the upcoming Asian Games.

As of September 1, owners of large-sized vehicles, such as limousines, are ordered to use the highest national standard of gasoline, which pollutes less.

The city's environmental protection bureau has set up 29 checkpoints to monitor automobile emissions along with four mobile units. Since August 1, the bureau has also carried out checks on vehicles' emission control systems to make sure they are working correctly.

About 30 percent of the total 9,300 government cars and the city's police officers' cars will be off the road from October 12 to December 22, in order to decrease pollution emissions, said Li Zhuo, director of the motor pollution control office, Guangzhou environmental protection bureau.

Meanwhile, all construction sites in the city, except those with special authorization, will be asked to stop building from the end of September to the end of December, said Zhang Guangning, secretary of Guangzhou Party committee.

In November, the city usually registers its worst air quality due to the colder weather, which makes it more difficult to monitor pollution.

Jian Jianyang, director of the pollution control division at the environmental protection bureau, said factories that pollute excessively will have to limit their production during the Games and will not be allowed to return to normal production levels until December 20.

The highly-polluted capital of Guangdong province began to look into improving its air quality after it won its bid to host the 16th Asian Games in July 2004.

"It's not just an emergency package to limit the air pollution," said Jian. "It's a long-term measure and we see the Games as an opportunity to achieve it quicker."


----------



## hkskyline

*PROCTOR & GAMBLE CO PROMISES 'FULL COURT PRESS' IN CHINA*

BEIJING, Aug 20 Asia Pulse - The world's largest consumer goods company Procter & Gamble Co (P&G) said that it plans to invest at least US$1 billion in China over the next five years, in an effort to strengthen both its manufacturing and research and development capabilities.

Bob McDonald, chairman of the board and chief executive officer of P&G told China Daily on Wednesday that "China is P&G's second-largest consumer market in the world following the United States, but per capita consumption is still far less than that of the US." For that reason, P&G is compelled to "continue to increase investment in the market", he said.

According to McDonald, P&G generated $5 billion in sales in China for fiscal year 2009, accounting for 7 percent of its global sales revenues of $75 billion.

As part of the investment plan, P&G will set up an innovation center in Beijing with an investment of $80 million and over 500 employees from 16 countries.

The innovation center aims to develop new products that are tailored especially for emerging markets including China.

"One of the reasons we (decided) to establish the innovation center here is we can take advantage of China's universities, research and development technologies and scientists," said McDonald.

The innovation center will mainly be involved in the development of products including fabric care, oral hygiene, baby care and snack foods.

*In addition to the innovation center, a distribution center will be built next month in Guangzhou where the firm's Chinese headquarters is located, serving distribution for both home and abroad.*

McDonald also said that P&G has decided to build the tenth new factory in the Yangtze River Delta region.

During the past over two decades, P&G has invested more than $1.5 billion in China.

The company's aggressive investments are driven by its ambitious goal of adding one billion more new consumers worldwide by 2015, from the current four billion.

Last year, sales in emerging markets contributed 30 percent of the company's total sales of $75 billion around the world.

McDonald is expecting emerging markets will contribute more than half of the company's growth next year.

"In the Chinese market, we're also planning to introduce more product categories to appeal to every consumer here," McDonald said, noting that P&G is currently in around 15 products categories in China, versus 35 in the US.

According to McDonald, one of the biggest challenges for P&G's development is governmental protectionism during the financial crisis.

P&G is now working with the Chinese government on a project named "10,000 Villages" designed to create distribution networks for household products in rural areas in China to reach more Chinese consumers as it targets 5 billion consumers by 2015.


----------



## Shiruba

I read in this article "South of Zhujiang New Town, a new CBD awaits" that the CBD on the north south axis which goes from Citic Plazza to the TV Tower will be extended south in Haizhu Disctrict.


























They don't tell much detail about the starting time nor the building.

So they will probably develop Baietan CBD and Haizhu CBD extension at the same time. Guangzhou is really "The" booming city in China with Chongqing and Tianjin.


----------



## CoCoMilk

^^ good news, 

Guangzhou and Foshan have still many spots open for redevelopment in Central districts.

A combination of both Guangzhou and Foshan should reach around 2000 to 2500 km2 in core Urban city (excluding small suburbs and rural).


----------



## hkskyline

*China to build a batch of inter-city rail transit lines in 2011-2015 *
6 September 2010
Xinhua

FUZHOU - China will kick off construction of a batch of inter-city rail transit lines uring the 2011-2015 period, said Lu Dongfu, Chinese vice minister of railways, on a forum held in Fuzhou, capital city of the eastern Fujian province.

Lu said that inter-city transits, with high density, huge capacity and quick speed and being energy saving, safe, comfortable and punctual, have injected fresh vitality to China's city development.

Lu disclosed that during the 2011-2015 period, construction of some inter-city rail transit lines, including Changsha-Changde, Liuyang-Chengdu-Ya'an and Mianyang-Suining-Yibin rail transit lines, will be kicked off.

Meanwhile, the inter-city rail transits including Guangzhou-Shenzhen, Guangzhou-Zhuhai, Jiujiang-Nanchang and Eastern ring railways in Hainan, will be put into operation this year. Besides, construction of several other inter-railways is being advanced at present.

Lu noted that by 2015, China's passenger inter-city express lines will reach over 20,000 kilometers, which will covers all the provincial capitals and cities with population over 500,000 in the pan-Pearl River Delta area.


----------



## SanchezInsulationGZ

hkskyline said:


> Meanwhile, the inter-city rail transits including Guangzhou-Shenzhen, *Guangzhou-Zhuhai*, Jiujiang-Nanchang and Eastern ring railways in Hainan, will be put into operation this year. Besides, construction of several other inter-railways is being advanced at present.


Anyone know when this line will be open? before Asian Games? 

The metro to Airport should be open any time also


----------



## Jim856796

Shiruba said:


>


I don't know, that new CBD extension may get in the way of soem existing residential buildings, sone of which may be newly-built.


----------



## hkskyline

*GUANGZHOU UNVEILS 34 ENERGY EFFICIENT PROJECTS WORTH US$37BLN *

GUANGZHOU, Oct 1 Asia Pulse - In an effort to build a low-carbon economy, the Guangzhou City Government in China has unveiled 34 energy efficient projects, amounting to a total planned investment of 250 billion yuan ($37.37 billion).

The projects include public transport systems, light-emitting diode (LED) products and projects in the new energy sector, Chen Haotian, deputy director of Guangzhou's development and reform commission, told a press conference.

The list of low-carbon projects will be extended in the future, he said.

The city authorities recently issued a guideline for speeding up the development of a low-carbon economy between 2011 and 2015, aiming to reduce energy intensity from the equivalence of 0.65 tons of coal per 10,000 yuan (US$1,494) of GDP to 0.54-0.56 tons in 2015 According to the guideline, the city plans to initiate widespread low-carbon economic activities next year in the hope of achieving low-carbon production and consumption in 2013.

"Many domestic cities have devised strategies for becoming low carbon. Those that get a head start will be in an advantageous position in the competition," Chen said.

The key tasks set out in the guideline include establishing a low-carbon means of economic production and consumption, using energy optimally, researching and applying related technologies, designing green architecture, low-carbon industrial parks and a carbon trading market.

For example, the first phase of the 200-million-yuan cooling system in Guangzhou's central business district is designed to annually reduce emissions of carbon dioxide (CO2) by 18,538 tons and sulfur dioxide (SO2) by 49 tons, according to the Guangzhou Pearl River New Town Energy Co.

Progress has been made in Guangzhou with the development of patented technologies for harnessing solar power, conserving energy in buildings, the development of biomass energy, smart transport and the distribution of energy.

In upgrading its economic structure, last year Guangzhou generated more than 60 per cent of its GDP from the service industry and 33 per cent of its industrial output from high-tech products, according to figures from the city government.

New energy and environmental industries contributed to 2 per cent of the industrial output of the city in 2008, while clean energy systems accounted for more than 20 per cent of the city's energy consumption.

However, there are still hurdles to be jumped before Guangzhou is able to achieve its low-carbon ambitions.

It will be challenging for the city to move away from being a high-energy consumer and producer of emissions, especially when there was an 8 per cent annual increase in the consumption of energy from 2006 to 2010.

Coal still accounts for 46 per cent of the city's energy use, Chen said.

It will also be difficult to persuade enterprises and individuals to upgrade their current equipment so that it is environmentally friendly, he added.


----------



## big-dog

CBD underground system



















--home.news.cn


----------



## Danieldong

Wow, impressive Guangzhou, a mega-city of China.


----------



## Pansori

Does anyone know what project is this in Tianhe Road?


----------



## Munwon

Taikoo Hui, 211 meters tall. Looks similar to Shanghai IFC...


----------



## Pansori

Thanks Munwon. I have another question though. Who designed this tower (I only managed to find the name somewhere, and even that through some difficulties)? 







I think it's a very interesting and beautiful building. Perhaps one of my favorites in Guangzhou yet I have never heard anything about it.


----------



## hkskyline

*Chinese opera house wins international architectural award*










LONDON, June 2 (Xinhua) -- A landmark opera house in China has won a top international award from Britain's leading architectural organization for the excellence of its design.

The new Guangzhou Opera House, in the southern Chinese province of Guangdong, won as the best cultural building at the 2011 Royal Institute of British Architects (RIBA) International Awards.

A spokesman for the RIBA said that the award was in recognition of the opera house's outstanding excellence.

The building was designed by one of the world's most cutting edge architects -- Iraqi-born architect Zaha Hadid, whose team of architects is based in London.

Project architect Simon Yu, Scottish-born and of Chinese heritage, described how long the process took.

"The project was launched through a competition run by the Guangzhou Municipal Government back in 2002. There were a total of nine competitors invited to compete and bid for the opera house project and we had won that project as a result."

Construction of the ground-breaking design began in 2005 and took five years. It opened, to immediate acclaim, in 2010 with a production of a Western opera with a Chinese setting, Puccini's "Turandot."

The opera hall is suitable for performances of Chinese opera, as well as opera from the Western tradition.

The opera house looks very 21st century, like two pebbles washed up on the shore of the Pearl River, which runs through Guangzhou. The Guangzhou Municipal government wanted the building to become a cultural landmark and the architects involved in the project think they have achieved that.

"I think they were looking for a cultural landmark to play a key leading cultural role within the new masterplan that they had envisioned for the city," Yu said.

Yu described the opera house as a building that is very open to the public.

"This building is an opera house seen as a civic building, a civic landmark," Yu said, "so the building itself is unusual in the sense that we took a strategy which, like most of our projects from Zaha Hadid Architects, plays a huge civic role."

The building has been hailed by leading international architectural experts as perhaps one of the world's most spectacular opera houses.

British writer Jonathan Glancey described the building's interior as a "wonder" that certainly makes an impact.

"It can be admired from all around it," Glancey said. "It gives a sort of different view, a different interpretation from every angle."


----------



## Þróndeimr

Pazhou Masterplan
Pazhou Masterplan / Goettsch Partners on ArchDaily

A master plan by Goettsch Partners (GP) has been selected as the winning scheme in the design competition for a prominent site in the new 
Pazhou district in Guangzhou, China. The Pazhou Masterplan will consist of three urban parcels that form a triangular site, which is planned for 
seven buildings totaling 428,000 square meters. The client and developer is Poly Real Estate (Group) Co., Ltd., China’s leading state-owned real 
estate company.

The winning master plan establishes a framework for the three-parcel site as a vibrant and iconic commercial destination that merges the new 
riverfront with the larger urban fabric. A nautilus-like spiral defines the organizing concept for the complex, with its physical center providing a 
direct visual link to the city’s historic pagoda. The centerpiece of the development is a large public piazza, which helps unify the three urban 
parcels while clearly segregating pedestrian and vehicular activity. Sustainable design initiatives start with a series of elevated bridges that 
provide unobstructed breezeways and shade for the ground level. These bridges also house indoor social spaces linking the towers and are 
topped with habitable garden spaces that minimize the urban heat-island effect.

A landmark tower at the northeast corner of the site is positioned for maximum visibility and presence, creating a presence in the skyline. The 
six other buildings encircle the piazza and are designed with podium-level retail and dining venues that activate the public spaces. Sky bridges 
between buildings define the perimeter of the piazza and link the complex, while maximizing views to the riverfront and adjacent canal. These 
elevated structures also form gateways that lend an overall permeability to the complex.

In the piazza, a terraced court rises from the site’s lower-level pedestrian access, passing beneath the development’s main connecting 
roadway. Lined with retail and restaurants, this court features a series of distinct landscaped amenities and terminates at a jewel-like 
exhibition facility, intended to be an educational and cultural venue. This entire network of pedestrian pathways also has a direct link to the 
area’s subway lines, providing convenient and intuitive access to the development.

The three urban plots each includes a mix of commercial functions. Parcel 4 features the landmark office and hotel tower, as well as a 
separate serviced apartment tower; the two are organized in a semicircular arrangement fronting the main piazza. Parcel 5 comprises of three 
office towers triangulated on the development’s southernmost portion and configured around a secondary public plaza. Parcel 10 includes an 
office tower and a hotel, aligned along the adjacent canal. While each building will have its own unique identity, collectively, the buildings will 
form an ascending spiral, defining a singular urban gesture for the complex.

*View the renderings in high resolution*









Illustration by Goettsch Partners









Illustration by Goettsch Partners









Illustration by Goettsch Partners









Illustration by Goettsch Partners









Illustration by Goettsch Partners









Illustration by Goettsch Partners


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou Opera House falling apart*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...0759/Guangzhou-Opera-House-falling-apart.html
Jul 08

But just a year after the south China opera house opened to the public, large cracks have appeared in the walls and ceilings, glass panels have fallen from its windows, and rain has seeped relentlessly into the building.

The opera house, which also has no resident opera company, cost more than £130 million to build over five years and has been praised as a triumph for its architect, the Iraq-born Zaha Hadid.

However, in another example of China’s high-speed but often slapdash approach to major building projects, many of the 75,000 granite slabs that join to form the fluid lines of the building’s exterior were so shoddily made that they are already being replaced.

The failings have come as a huge embarrassment to the southern megacity of Guangzhou, population 14 million. Planners had hoped the opera house would transform a bland new business district at the outer edge of the city into a cultural destination.

The local Southern Metropolis newspaper quoted experts saying that it was “beyond understanding” that panels should be falling off the walls and ceiling. 

But Yu Huiyao, the deputy manager of the team at the Guangzhou Construction group which took on the project, said it had been extremely difficult to fulfil Ms Hadid’s extraordinary vision.

“The problems with the quality of the building are not because of the design of the building, but because we did not take the complexity of the design into consideration before we started work,” he said. He added that no construction company or architect could honestly claim to deliver an entirely blemish-free project without gaming their quality control.

The local government, meanwhile, denied there were any problems at the opera house. Following a full investigation, it concluded that the building had ticked every box. “There are no quality problems caused by the rush of meeting the building’s deadline, nor has it been jerry-built out of inferior materials”. And, the local government underlined, despite the claims of observers, “no signs of corruption have been detected so far”.

Instead, the problems had been caused by Guangzhou’s intensely humid climate, according to the government, and that the cracks were due to “normal shrinkage”.

Ms Hadid beat competition from the Dutch architect Rem Koolhaas and the Austrian collective Coop Himmelb(l)au to win the project in 2002 with her design that evokes the smoothing of rocks in the nearby Pearl River and houses both a 1,800-seat auditorium and a smaller 400-seat hall. It was cited by the fashion designer Vivienne Tam as the source of inspiration for her Autumn collection in 2010.

He Xuan, a spokesman for the opera house, said she could not comment on the construction of the building, or on why the building does not have a resident opera company. She added, however, that ticket prices to the opera house were high because it does not receive any subsidies from the government.

The rapid construction schedules of many Chinese buildings, coupled with rampant corruption and the expectation that they will only stand for an average of 25 years before being torn down and rebuilt, has repeatedly caused concerns about building standards.

In July 2009, a 13-floor tower fell on its side because of its shallow foundations in Shanghai.

A spokesman for Ms Hadid's London studio confirmed the opera house had suffered problems. "Our client and contractor have been extremely supportive since the inception of this project, which has been realised with dedication and diligence," he said. "There were a few superficial issues that, in accordance with our client, are currently being addressed."


----------



## Pansori

^^
What a title. I can't believe that Telegraph has nothing better to write about than about a few granite plates falling off from some building somewhere... this is epic. Better than The Sun.


----------



## hkskyline

Having visited the opera house a few times in the past year, I was quite amazed how shoddy the construction was. Hence, I'm not at all surprised with what has been reported.


----------



## Pansori

Interesting because I visited it this year too and haven't noticed anything you have mentioned.


----------



## hkskyline

I looked at the exterior tiles very carefully and there were wide gaps between tiles, which would explain the leaks. Rain water could easily permeate the surface.










Downstairs from the main entrance (to street level), I saw poorly-finished bare concrete - it would not age well. This level is typically not frequented by tourists as it is dark and not well-connected with the park and waterfront. People tend to reach the opera house via the stairs or ramps to the upper level entrance.

The glass themselves were still full of construction dirt and scratched.


----------



## Pansori

Granite tiles are not an isolation material from water therefore that certainly does not explain anything ralated to leaks.


----------



## hkskyline

When the tiles are not fitted together properly, it increases the likelihood of leaks inside. The curved structure also helps water pool and enter via these cracks. I hardly think the exterior finishing could be made haphazardly with the excuse of a better waterproofing material inside - not in Guangzhou's rainy summers.


----------



## lianli

*Viewing Platform Opens on Guangzhou TV Tower*

Sep 30, 2011 eChinacities.com

The viewing platform on the Canton Tower (Guangzhou TV Tower) finally opened to visitors on September 29th. The 488m-high platform is atop Guangzhou’s tallest structure and can hold 30 people at a time. Tickets cost 130 RMB per person. The French Restaurant “Lutece” on the 105th floor and the Mediterranean Buffet “Twist” on the 106th floor are also now open.










http://www.echinacities.com/guangzh...ing-platform-opens-on-guangzhou-tv-tower.html


----------



## hkskyline

*Heated opposition feared for incinerator plan*
Updated: 2011-09-17 09:09
China Daily

SHENZHEN, Guangdong - The government of the special economic zone is having trouble finding a location for the construction of a gigantic garbage incinerator.

Lu Ruifeng, executive deputy mayor of Shenzhen, said the city plans to build the world's largest garbage incinerator, with a designed capacity to handle more than 5,000 tons of garbage a day.

"But it is really a headache to choose the right location for the project," Lu said.

Lu made the remarks while meeting with Chen Xiaochuan, vice-chairwoman of the Guangdong Provincial People's Congress, who was leading a group of deputies from the province's legislative body to inspect the city's environmental protection work early this week.

Although Lu did not reveal what the problems were, insiders said the city government worried the project could meet opposition from people living near any chosen location.

*In Guangzhou, about 100 kilometers away from Shenzhen, the city government had to postpone construction of a similar project in its Panyu district last year because of residents' strong opposition.*

*After the Guangzhou government chose a site in the Panyu district to build its garbage incinerator in late 2009, the overwhelming majority of nearby residents signed a petition to oppose the project. They were worried it would pollute the environment and harm their health.*

As a result, the Guangdong provincial government had to make concession and announced it would postpone construction.

*The Guangzhou garbage incinerator project had also stirred controversy among environmental experts and scholars.

Zhao Zhangyuan, a retired researcher for the Chinese Research Academy of Environmental Sciences, said incineration will cause pollution.

"Burning garbage produces many poisonous gases, even when advanced technology and equipment are used," said Zhao, who strongly opposed construction of the project.

Guangzhou authorities are now looking for a different site to build their garbage incinerator.*

But Xu Haiyun, chief engineer with the China Urban Construction Design and Research Institute, said garbage incinerators will not pose health risks because the gases discharged would be strictly in line with the country's standards.

"There is a garbage incinerator in downtown Bonn, Germany, and similar facilities have been constructed in Japan," Xu said.

Lu Ruifeng promised Shenzhen's garbage incinerator would use the world's most advanced technologies, equipment and management system and uphold the strictest discharge standards to avoid polluting the environment.

"Shenzhen, a densely populated city that lacks land resources, will treat its waste mainly through burning in the future, in addition to burying and composting," Lu said.

According to Lu, Shenzhen's treatment rate of consumer waste will exceed 80 percent in 2015.

In addition, a number of garbage treatment facilities will be built or expanded in the coming years.

Yin Qingwei, a Shenzhen white-collar worker, said the city needs to build a big garbage incinerator to deal with its growing garbage problem.

"But the government should carefully consider the public opinion and seek suggestions from residents to choose the right location," he said.

Construction should not start before the majority of residents have reached an agreement with the government, he added.


----------



## hkskyline

*China’s Guangzhou Cancels Its Second Land Auction in Two Weeks*
Bloomberg
Nov 2, 2011 5:22 PM GMT+0800

The southern Chinese city of Guangzhou canceled the auction of some land plots yesterday, the second time in two weeks the capital of Guangdong province has called off such sales.

Local authorities canceled the auction for 12 of the 18 plots of land on offer, the Guangzhou Municipal Land Resources and Housing Administrative Bureau said on its website, without giving a reason for the terminations. The city also canceled the auction of three plots on Oct. 22, according to the website.

Premier Wen Jiabao has sought to rein in the nation’s property market on concerns an asset bubble in real estate may derail economic growth and that rising prices may spur social unrest as fewer citizens are able to afford homes. That effort has included limits on lending and financing for developers, with Wen saying Oct. 29 that measure to curb the property market would be “firmly” maintained.

“Developers’ demand for land is not high in general, mainly because of the credit squeeze,” said Danny Bao, a Hong Kong-based analyst at Daiwa Securities Capital Markets. “It’s the same around the country, and probably won’t be better next year,” he said.

The city of Wuhan, capital of central China’s Hubei province, postponed the auction of nine plots of land twice last month, the official Xinhua News Agency reported yesterday. Local authorities sold 10 other plots of land at the base bidding price, according to the report.

The credit outlook for Chinese developers will be “increasingly severe” amid government curbs, Standard & Poor’s said in a report on Sept. 27. The government this year increased down-payment requirements and mortgage rates on some homes and imposed housing purchase restrictions in about 40 cities.

China’s home prices fell for a second month in October, according to SouFun Holdings Ltd., owner of the nation’s biggest real estate website. They fell 0.23 percent in October from a month earlier after a decline of 0.03 percent in September, the company said yesterday.


----------



## Ewan117

choyak said:


> This reminds me of something in Atlanta (Symphony Tower)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony Tower>:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge image that is the best one I could find.


Sorry guys, this post was long time ago, just wondering. One of the towers is built already in Zhu Jiang right? Is it the tall one or shorter one? Does it mean that another tower will be built in that area next to East Tower or is this a completely different project?


----------



## Minsk

*Benoy designs 'urban park' retail mall for Guangzhou*

Set in Guangzhou's central axis at the heart of the city's new CBD, this will be China's first ‘urban park' retail mall. With verdant, undulating landscaping, the 110,000 sq m retail scheme will introduce regional and international visitors to a truly unique shopping, entertainment, dining and lifestyle concept.

The vision is to create a destination where business and community mix together in an environment rich in character and distinct to Guangzhou. Hong Cheng Plaza will restore the balance of the new CBD by delivering both aesthetic harmony with the lush green of the park, and commercial value. Benoy's design will also introduce a considered and complete new public transport interchange, and highly sustainable technology.

Inspired by the major central parks around the world and the Chinese Carp Fish - Hong Cheng Plaza will create a tranquil urban oasis in the heart of the thriving metropolis in the south of China. The design aims to create a sustainable and iconic landmark in Guangzhou to support the city's strategy to be recognised as a world-leading destination and host for international events.

The City Government of Guangzhou felt that this site forms an integral part of the wider city - socially, spatially and economically. Guangzhou's strategic location at the heart of Guangdong province inevitably presents enormous opportunities. Both innovative and memorable, Benoy believes the scheme has a cultural identity, and distinct buildings become landmarks.


----------



## Ewan117

LOl, there goes the small appartments. I really hope these will be affordable shops. Stop with all the stupid brands. More home grown brands and more affordable shopping will make the shopping experience more enjoyable


----------



## Þróndeimr

Guangfa Securities Headquarters
By Jaeger and Partner Architects, Guangzhou - China. On *ArchDaily*.

The Guangfa Securities Headquarter, designed by Jaeger and Partner Architects, is a 308-meter tall class-A high-rise office building that will serve 
as the new landmark for the eastern portion of Guangzhou’s new CBD. Its orientation is rotated slightly from the dominating orthogonal grid of the 
surrounding area to mark the site as a transformational pivot point of the urban fabric.

The gentle rotation of the tower, about 13 degrees, not only captures the view of the adjacent city park for an increased number of users, it 
foremost expresses its obelisk-like, sculptural character signifying the building’s role as a vertical terminus to Guangzhou’s skyline. As a 
counterpoint to the linear arrangement of the CBD, it embraces the expansive park within a suspenseful relationship and enhances its connection 
to the heart of the city.

The Guangfa Headquarter Tower is currently going through the schematic design approval process and is scheduled to begin construction in spring 
2012.

Read the rest of the article on ArchDaily.


















































































*All renderings and illustrations are by Jaeger and Partner Architects.*


----------



## Pansori

^^
Ok, I know it's obvious and someone has to ask this first... why does the design look so much like the HK ICC?


----------



## el palmesano

amazing!! wonderful!!


----------



## everywhere

@Minsk: I think these 2 projects should have a thread here on Skyscrapercity.


----------



## FM 2258

Pansori said:


> Thanks Munwon. I have another question though. Who designed this tower (I only managed to find the name somewhere, and even that through some difficulties)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a very interesting and beautiful building. Perhaps one of my favorites in Guangzhou yet I have never heard anything about it.


I had dinner in this building back in October 2010. Great views out the window, they have a huge wine rack/closet with some really expensive wines.


----------



## Johan

Dont know the name of that building, but I remember that it was one of the first in Zhujiang Xincheng (New CBD). The nearby buildings in the pic are of similair height but just right of the picture the buildings start to get a lot taller.


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou site fetches record*
The Standard
Tuesday, June 19, 2012

Evergrande Real Estate Group (3333) bought a plot paying a premium of 170 percent yesterday, making it the most expensive site in Guangzhou.

China's third largest developer bought the site at 1.32 billion yuan (HK$1.61 billion) - 170 percent above the bid price set by the local land bureau.

Other property giants such as China Vanke and Poly Real Estate Group also submitted bids before bowing out.

The lot, with a site area of 9,570 square meters, is located in a booming new area of Guangzhou.

Market sources said Evergrande is set to develop it into a five-star hotel under its own brand. The gross floor area would be about 40,100 sqm. 

Evergrande booked 10.37 billion yuan from contracted sales in May, a new monthly record for the firm.

China Vanke, the biggest listed real estate developer, also bought a 30,995 sqm site in Guangzhou for about 380 million yuan, or 3,680 yuan per sqm, at the same auction.

Meanwhile, home sales transactions in Guangdong added up to 22.5 million sqm of units in the first five months, down 12.4 percent year on year, according to the provincial bureau of statistics.

Developers in the province spent 23.8 billion yuan on land purchases in the first five months, up 0.5 percent year on year. Evergrande shares rose 0.2 percent to HK$4.61 yesterday.


----------



## Shiruba

I made a map of all the buildings under construction in Zhujiang New Town.

Green: completed or topped out
Orange: Under Construction
Red: Working on foundation
Blue: Planned


----------



## hkskyline

*S China city webcasts legislative meeting*

GUANGZHOU, Aug. 1 (Xinhua) -- Legislators in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong province, broadcast their recent meeting online for the first time in the city's history, highlighting the country's efforts to promote openness in government affairs.

The whole process of the fourth session of the Standing Committee of the 14th Guangzhou City People's Congress, which was held on Monday, was shown to the public in the form of webcast to provide netizens with access to learn about how the city's major decisions come about at the meeting.

Chen Jianhua, mayor of Guangzhou, reported on the government's work for the first half of the year and introduced a work plan for the second half during the meeting, which was webcast on the official website of the Guangzhou City People's Congress, as well as several other local websites.

*Chen said construction on an expansion of the Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport will begin next month, adding that plans will be made to build another airport in southern Guangzhou.*

*It was revealed at the meeting that construction on a seven-line subway network for the city has been approved by the National Reform and Development Commission.*

All the relevant scripts were broadcast online for the first time, arousing many netizens' interest.

A netizen from Dayoo.com, a popular web portal in south China, said residents in Guangzhou learned that the government has tried its best to solve practical problems for them via the live broadcast of the meeting.

On the online message board, many netizen expressed their feelings and praised the move.

However, some people thought the content of the webcast could be more sound and concrete.

"We did not hear anything about the newly-issued policy on car registration restrictions on the online broadcast," said another netizen at Dayoo.com.

The city government announced on the night of June 30 that starting July it would only allow 120,000 passenger vehicles to be registered over a one-year trial period, during which only 10,000 licenses would be handed out each month. The policy has aroused heated discussion on the Internet and become one of the greatest concerns for Guangzhou residents.

Anyway, it is a useful exploration to webcast government meetings in order to fulfill the public's right to know, said Zeng Dexiong, a deputy to the Guangzhou City People's Congress.

"The public not only need the right to know but also need the right of freedom of speech," Zeng added.

"If the mayor can communicate with us or answer our questions online after the webcast, it would be perfect," said another netizen from the Dayoo.com.

Xu Ruoqing, another deputy to the Guangzhou City People's Congress, said that it was hard to spare some time for communication between government officials and the netizens when a meeting is going on, but at the sidelines of the meeting the government could try to launch some interaction with netizens to response to issues concerned by the public.

As Guangzhou City People's Congress only webcast the plenary session of the meeting, Qiu Yuhua, also a deputy, suggested that other panel sessions could be webcast to show the process of discussion on different policies to the public in order to further make government affairs known to the public.

The webcast of local legislative meeting in Guangzhou serves as a reflection of the Chinese government's implementation of the Constitution of the People's Republic of China, said Zhou Wei, assistant professor at the Law School of the Henan University of Economic and Law.

Guo Weiqing, a politics and public affairs professor at the Guangzhou-based Sun Yat-sen University, said the webcast showed that the government had made systematic progress.

Zhang Guifang, director of the Standing Committee of the Guangzhou City People's Congress, said the broadcast will help residents better understand the People's Congress system and make the government's work more transparent.

The Guangzhou City People's Congress will webcast 15 such meetings this year, Zhang added.


----------



## erickimani

*Guangzhou Opera House Awarded ‘Best Public Project’ in “Good Design Is Good Business” China Awards 2012*

Guangzhou Opera House has been awarded ‘Best Public Project’ in “Good Design Is Good Business” China Awards 2012. The program honours architects and clients who work together to create projects that demonstrate the power of design to advance the goals of businesses, public agencies, and private organizations. 

Like pebbles in a stream smoothed by erosion, the Guangzhou Opera House sits in perfect harmony with its riverside location. The Opera House is at the heart of Guangzhou’s cultural development. Its unique twin-boulder design enhances the city by opening it to the Pearl River, unifying the adjacent cultural buildings with the towers of international finance in Guangzhou’s Zhujiang new town.








http://constructionreviewonline.com...-news/71-e-news-intros/1098-pearl-river-china


----------



## Shiruba

*Guangzhou International Finance City - Master Plan Competition*

Random Projects in Pazhou

*Pazhou C district ( east of convention centre)*










250 and 300m


















*Pazhou A disctrict ( west of convention centre)*

Guangzhou Subway Head Quarters, 200m









Guanglü (2x 200m)


----------



## Shiruba

*Guangzhou International Finance City - Master Plan Competition*

11 master plan are competing for the new "International Finance City" also known as the Yuancun CBD (eastward extension of Zhujiang New Town CBD)



This is the map of the area that is going to be transformed












*The 11 masterplan*













Master Plan 1 = 1x 450m































Master Plan 2 = 260m













Master Plan 3 = 600m


























































Master Plan 4 1x 560m 








































Master Plan 5






















Master Plan 6 580m and 500m









































Master Plan 7 450m

















































Master Plan 8 420m































Master Plan 9 600m



























Will update the post when more plans are uploaded, the other guy is taking a break and so will I


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Awesome renders



erickimani said:


> Guangzhou Opera House has been awarded ‘Best Public Project’ in “Good Design Is Good Business” China Awards 2012. The program honours architects and clients who work together to create projects that demonstrate the power of design to advance the goals of businesses, public agencies, and private organizations.
> 
> Like pebbles in a stream smoothed by erosion, the Guangzhou Opera House sits in perfect harmony with its riverside location. The Opera House is at the heart of Guangzhou’s cultural development. Its unique twin-boulder design enhances the city by opening it to the Pearl River, unifying the adjacent cultural buildings with the towers of international finance in Guangzhou’s Zhujiang new town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://constructionreviewonline.com...-news/71-e-news-intros/1098-pearl-river-china


^^ I'm not so fond of the operahouse anymore after reading the following:

http://archinect.com/blog/article/5...hou-opera-house-really#.UCPAt7EdYgU.pinterest

Some details are so bad it's shocking....


----------



## hkskyline

I've mentioned about shoddy worksmanship on that structure before. I suspect the interiors would, or are already leaking.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Awesome renderings for sure and one massive masterplan! Looking forward to see the other designs! :cheers:


----------



## Atmosphere

>


^^ Holy crap, the middle one looks like a rejected tower in Dubai. I always thought it was an awesome shape. Good to see it here.


----------



## hkskyline

*4 dead in building collapse *

GUANGZHOU, Aug. 25 (Xinhua) -- Four people died and five others were injured when a fire brigade office under construction collapsed Saturday in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province.

Sixteen people were working at the site when the building toppled, in the Haizhu district at midday, the municipal fire prevention bureau said. It said seven workers were buried under the rubble and two others were injured.

Four of the missing workers were dead when rescuers retrieved them at 4:30 p.m. The other three were seriously injured. All the injured workers were taken to hospital.

Police have launched an investigation and detained the site manager for questioning.


----------



## Julito-dubai

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=515436&extra=page=1

New Panyu CBD Area in Guangzhou. Not sure if it has been posted before.... tallest building is 320m +


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou car restrictions spark debate* 

GUANGZHOU, Aug. 28 (Xinhua) -- China's southern metropolis of Guangzhou began to limit car registrations through a license plate lottery and auction this week, triggering concerns over the fairness and validity of the policy.

In order to treat the worsening problems of traffic and air pollution, Guangzhou announced last month that it would allocate the city's annual 120,000 new car registration quota through the lottery and auction models.

A total of 5,640 applicants were awarded plates at Monday's lottery, and the average bid for a license plate for a private car stood at 22,822 yuan (3,622.54 U.S. dollars) after the auction on Tuesday.

Some celebrated the policy, calling it a timely remedy for the city's traffic woes, while others have complained that the restriction fosters inequality.

"Zhongchewang" wrote on Sina Weibo, a micro-blogging site, that the car restriction improves traffic at the expense of the people's rights to own and use cars.

"The license plate auction is a mechanism in favor of the better-off, which is unfair to ordinary consumers," wrote "Jinming."

Beijing ushered in the license plate lottery scheme in January last year, and Shanghai started the license plate auction in 2000.

The winning rate for Beijing's car registration lottery dropped to less than 2 percent in August, with more than 1.05 million applicants vying for only 19,926 plates.

The average bid for a plate in this month's auction in Shanghai was 62,559 yuan, up 4,400 yuan month on month.

Chen Rugui, deputy mayor of Guangzhou, said traffic congestion and the city's rapid growth in car ownership have forced the government to come up with the restriction.

In May, the city had a total of 2.405 million auto units, 2.5 times the number five years ago, marking an annual growth rate of 19 percent, according to the local government.

Meanwhile, many have also been critical about the effects the license plate lottery and auction will have on improving traffic.

"James1968" wrote on Sina Weibo that the lottery and auction policy is just a temporary solution, and the root cause of gridlock is flawed road planning and inefficient transportation management.

Wu Song, general manager of the passenger vehicle unit of the Guangzhou Automobile Group, said the most effective ways to improve traffic and air quality are to develop public transportation options and promote the use of low-emission cars.

Proponents of the lottery and auction policy argue that it is the easiest and most direct way for the government to address traffic problems for the time being, and the restrictions will have immediate effects.

Meanwhile, the local government of Guangzhou said it will also take other measures to improve the city's traffic issues.

*Deputy Mayor Chen said the city plans to invest 270 billion yuan over the next four to five years to improve transportation infrastructure construction, in a bid to realize the goal of having 70 percent of the city's residents choosing public transportation options.*

However, experts and industrial insiders have expressed concerns that the car restrictions will hit China's slowing auto industry.

Guangzhou's car sales expanded by about 330,000 units in 2011, but the sales volume will witness a sharp drop this year as the annual quota was set at 120,000 units.

Jia Xinguang, an independent auto industry analyst in Beijing, said, "The car restriction in Beijing has affected 3 percent of the growth in the amount of cars nationwide, and Guangzhou's restrictions will affect 1 percent. The car market will be squeezed if more cities follow suit."

Guangzhou is the fourth city to cap small passenger vehicle registrations after Beijing, Shanghai and Guiyang, and many experts suspect that more big cities will adopt similar measures in the future.

China outpaced the United States as the world's largest auto market in 2009. It is estimated that the planned production capacity of China's 30 major automakers will reach 40 million vehicles by 2015.

However, the country's auto industry growth has slowed on the heels of the country's economic slowdown. According to a report from the China Association of Automobile Manufacturers, in the first six months, sales of commercial vehicles slumped 10.4 percent from the same period in 2011, suggesting unusually weak industrial activity.

Chen Qingtai, a researcher with the Development Research Center of the State Council, said the country has entered an "auto era" and it should give some consideration to the auto industry when it makes blueprints for economic and social development.


----------



## Shiruba

*Zhujiang New Town, Plot B2-11 150m*

Plot B2-11 in the core of Zhujiang New Town has started preparation.

Those 2 renders were published one year ago. Might not be official.





























Pictures of the plot and the preparation.


----------



## Shiruba

New cladding for this building already well under construction

New Design:











Previous Design:


----------



## teddybear

Design for Plot B2-11 looks cool indeed! Who is the architect, I wonder?


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

Amazing Guangzhou, my favourite Chinese city.


----------



## hkskyline

Zhujiang New Town


The view of Guangzhou's skyline from the Canton Tower. by cookiesound, on Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

awesome pic! though it's a bit older already. CTF Tower is just above ground here .


----------



## hkskyline

ZZ-II said:


> awesome pic! though it's a bit older already. CTF Tower is just above ground here .


Yikes! Taken in November and it's badly outdated already.


----------



## hkskyline

*Link to SZ airport in Nansha design*
2013-February-1 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

URBAN designs for the development of Nansha District in Guangzhou include a rail line that connects with Shenzhen International Airport.

The light-rail line depicted in Nansha’s latest development plans also connects the district with Hong Kong International Airport and Guangzhou South Railway Station.

The Guangzhou Nansha New Zone Urban General Plan for 2011-2030 was posted on the city government’s website Monday, starting 30 days of public consultation that end Feb. 26.

The plan also includes a subway system, with seven lines and 34 stations linking Nansha with airports in Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Hong Kong, and also with Guangzhou South Railway Station.

Construction of the rail system will improve transportation in Nansha to Shenzhen’s airport and Hong Kong’s airport in the east, and to Gongbei Checkpoint in the west and the Baiyun airport in the north.

A planning expert with Nansha’s district government said several light-rail lines were proposed, linking Zhongshan and Nansha with Dongguan, Guangzhou and Xintang; Dongguan with Qianhai in Shenzhen; and Qianhai with Hong Kong International Airport. The lines are scheduled for completion in 2020 and will enable trains to travel 200 km/h.

Nansha, Qianhai and the Hengqin area in Zhuhai are three development zones in Guangdong Province that are focusing on cooperation with Hong Kong.

The Nansha plan says 300 square kilometers — 38 percent of the zone’s total area — will be used for urban construction. The plan also includes seven environmental zones to protect wetlands and restore areas formerly used for mining.

The plan is posted on Nansha government sites at www.upo.gov.cn and www.gzns.gov.cn.


----------



## Minsk

*Rainer Schmidt Landscape Architects one of two winners of Guangzhou Fangcun Huadi Sustainable Master Plan Competition*

Guangzhou City Government recently announced Rainer Schmidt Landscape Architects and City Planners (and their local partners GZPI) as the winners of the Guangzhou Fangcun Huadi Sustainable Master Plan competition. Another entry by *West 8* was a joint winner.

The competition brief had the vision of wide landscape, wetland parks and residential development for over 50,000 inhabitants. The former delta with its tradition of horticultural usage will be transformed into an ecological urban landscape.

Guangzhou Fangcun Huadi is located in the Guangzhou Western Liwan District, easily accessible from both Baiyun Airport and Guangzhou South Train Station. Huadi has cultivated flowersfor 1,700 years, as well as flowers used for Buddhist and royal ceremonies. Guangzhou government is planning to integrate the Huadi flower cultivation and agriculture resources into the new high standard Huadi ecological area.

This area will become a distinctive new marker for Guangzhou and a model of New Urbanization. Specifically, the primary goal is to build this Flower City, Green City, and Water City as an Eco-city. Key themes highlighted by the Government for investigation include the flower theme, improvement of the water network system, and developing a local identity for the Lingnan Water Village. 

The architects have created a site concept which has been derived from the form and character of the dominant elements of flowers and water. A romantic, dreamy and fragrant city emerges as a new centre for the region. The structure comprises one central area and seven urban groups radiating out like the petals of a flower.

The site's green space network links the Foshan ecological corridor, Pearl River ecological corridor and the Pearl River Delta into one connected system. The centrepiece of the water system is the Huadi Lake and wetlands in the core area. Cleaned water from the system can be used for recreation, within the urban area and the core area, and for irrigation of flower fields and other agriculture.

Within the concept, Huadi is developed as a 'DREAM City', a place which as described by the architects is: "Dynamic, Romantic, Ecological, with excellent Amenity: a Model city." The city is has dynamic and varied functions which consists of the Horticulture Expo and related business transactions, recreation and tourism, ecological conservation, and creative industries. Related issues are also considered, including flower cultivation, the integration of low-carbon technology, commercial services, business offices and a waterfront residential community.

The Master plan will develop 6 zones: a flower trading and ecological leisure zone; a dynamic city centre; a low-carbon community; a business area; a science and technology area; and space for urban industry. The architects have created this plan using five design principles:

*Living with water:* connecting, expanding and integrating the water network across the site for better ecology and recreation opportunities

*Restoring balance:* using water systems to assist with ecological restoration.

*Meeting point:* creating a new attractor between Foshan and Guangzhou to better integrate the cities and using the site to connect surrounding ecological corridors together.

*Make it financially viable:* integrate the flower industry and provide opportunities for new industries.

*Getting around: *by integrating sensible transport systems for visitors, workers, residents and business people. 

worldarchitecturenews


----------



## Minsk

^^

*'Flower city' masterplan unveiled by West 8*

International architecture firm West8 have unveiled an ecological masterplan to transform Guangzhou Huadi Fangcun (the Flower City) in China. The Guangzhou Huadi Sustainable Masterplan was the winning entry of a local government competition and represents a sustainable vision for the city. Covering an area of 20.5 sq km, the site contains more than 450 hectares of wetland area with the masterplan including an ecological water system network and various water cleaning sections to help cleanse the polluted local eco-system.

The division of the various areas of the site is a key component of the masterplan to help create better urban development. With the architects proposing a ‘zoning plan’ as part of the project, there will be clear divisions between the horticultural land and the urban areas, while recent housing developments and historical monuments will be carefully preserved.

However, new residential spaces are still an integral part of the scheme with 6-storey housing blocks surrounded by green areas being constructed to house resettled people from nearby villages, as well as the modernisation and renovation of housing, schools and roads on Huadi Island. A new designated horticultural area will be attached to the new housing developments located in the South East of the site, which will contain research centres for horticultural and herbal medical uses.

The public realm is also an important aspect of the design as West 8 Architects explains: “All canals, roads, sidewalks and paths are part of the public space of the Huadi competition area. That gives these spaces of movement also the task of creating a certain atmosphere in the area. Roads become boulevards; canals become first addresses for housing, and nice and comfortable spaces to move through....All together a coherent recreation and mobility network is created consisting out of boulevards, squares and parks, which fulfill both excellent access and a high quality of life.”

As part of the project, a central park will be created in the first stage of the project’s development which will host the Guangzhou International Flora Expo. The Flora Expo design contains various different themed areas including Flower Fields, Romance Gardens and Hidden/Secret Gardens with main building of the flower show, the Palace of Flowers, located at the centre of the expo.

worldarchitecturenews


----------



## little universe

from archdaily.com




> *Pearl River Beer Factory Landscape*
> 
> 
> Architects: Atelier cnS
> Location: Guangzhou, China
> Architect: Atelier cnS
> Area: 25,000 sqm
> Year: 2010
> Photographs: Courtesy of Atelier cnS
> 
> 
> For the preparation of Asian Games, landscape rearrangement was needed for the sides of the Pearl River. Pearl River Beer Factory has been the main focus of this rearrangement, which is located just opposite the Haixinsha Island, where the Asian Games Commencement Ceremony took place. This rearrangement consisted of 2 parts: firstly to beautify the urban landscape along the Pearl River Beer Factory, and secondly to create a public space for activity within the city.
> 
> The design intervention starts from the intent for the architecture to be a landmark. Due to the strict height constraints of the architecture along the Pearl River, the amount of construction needed to be reduced. A public square is proposed in the area along the Pearl River, so as to create a space for activity within the city. Thus, the final design solution that was adopted is not only in line with these ideas, but also corresponded to the tides of the Pearl River and possessed formal logic features of the stated parameterization. This formation system successfully reduced the construction amount and created an alternative activity space for the public and future commercial activities.
> 
> With regard to the construction of the project, a focus was put on the the combination of landscape and architecture, and the functionality of each material and their forms. There was also a focus on cost-effective construction that comprised local materials, and the final architecture was a result of various experiments and tests made upon the materials and how they were put together.


----------



## hkskyline

*2 cities in bid to cool real estate market*
China Daily

BEIJING, April 1 -- Authorities in Guangzhou and Shenzhen, two large cities in Guangdong province, announced detailed regulations on Sunday to further cool the real estate market amid expectations of rising property prices this year.

According to the regulations, Guangzhou, the provincial capital, will provide land for residential use of up to 5.95 square kilometers this year, up 1.47 sq km compared with the average during the past five years.

Those without hukou in the city are permitted to buy houses after they have continually paid tax or social security fees there for one year or longer two years before they buy a house.

"The measures are aimed at better cooling down the property market by providing more land for residential use," said Huang Wenbo, spokesman for the Guangzhou Land Resources and Housing Administrative Bureau.

Land for construction of small- and medium-sized dwellings will account for at least 70 percent of the total for residential use, according to the regulations.

The regulations in Guangzhou did not mention detailed measures to limit property prices. But Huang said the city's rules are strictly in line with the central government's policies.

"We will strictly implement the 20-percent tax on capital gains from property sales," he said.

In contrast, authorities in Shenzhen have planned to limit the price increase of new properties below the city's per capita disposable income target, which was set at 9 percent by the local people's congress earlier this year.

However, authorities in Shenzhen did not explain how they will implement the 20-percent tax on capital gains from property sales.

The southern special economic zone also planned to build some 40,000 units of affordable government-subsidized properties this year.

Before Guangzhou and Shenzhen's detailed rules, Beijing, Shanghai and Chongqing, along with Hefei in Anhui province and Xiamen in Fujian province, also announced on Saturday how they will implement the central government's regulatory plan set earlier in March.

In Beijing, single adults with the capital's hukou, household registration, are allowed to buy only one apartment, as opposed to two previously.

Meanwhile, banks in Shanghai will be banned from giving loans to residents who own two apartments and are attempting to buy more. The city will strictly follow the 20 percent tax policy and increase the down payment and mortgage rates for second-home purchases, depending on market conditions.

Zhou Feng, a senior manager with the real estate agent MyTopHome in Guangzhou, said transactions of secondhand properties in the city will decline after the rules are announced.

"A large number of residents sold their properties before the regulation finally took force. So transactions in the following months will decrease," he said.

Transactions of pre-owned homes in the city's Huangpu district have increased dramatically since the central government announced further policies to cool the real estate market, with deals for 2,680 homes signed, sources with the Guangzhou Municipal Land Resources and Housing Administrative Bureau said.

Due to relatively lower property prices in Guangzhou compared with Beijing and Shanghai, the regulations in the southern Chinese city were slightly loose, he said.

"Most buyers in Guangzhou have not owned property before. So there is high demand for houses, rather than investment property," Zhou told China Daily.

Internet users said the latest rules announced by major cities were just more of the same.

"For example, the Guangdong regulations are exactly the same as the central government's. They just repeated the policy. And I am worried that property prices will be even higher this year," said a micro blogger under the screen name "Woaiqiuying".

Microblogger "Laoaiguancha," a financial columnist for Sina.com, regarded the measures as too mild to fulfill the central government's requirements but not to reduce home prices.

The micro blog of People's Daily expressed fears over the "fake divorce" trend in recent weeks in which couples who are "divorced" will try to remarry as soon as possible to take advantage of loopholes.

However, real estate agents such as Zhongyuan said the phenomenon was rare and people investing in real estate are unlikely to choose such a complicated and risky way to do business.


----------



## dinesh manohar

Hello Friends,
Nice pictures, Thanks for sharing the amazing images.


----------



## hkskyline

*Home frenzy moves to cheaper suburb *
The Standard
Thursday, May 02, 2013

A Guangzhou home-buying spree has shifted away from the city center to a suburb where prices are three times lower. 

According to Yangcheng Evening News, the project - the only new one in Conghua, a satellite town under Guangzhou city - attracted many customers during the holiday. 

The price for a quasi-detached home is as low as 9,800 yuan (HK$12,330) per square meter, said a customer who was attracted by the absence of home-purchase restrictions. This compares with 35,000 yuan per square meter on average in a new Guangzhou project. 

As Guangzhou announced new property cooling measures last week, it has been difficult for developers to get any pre-sale approvals since new projects cannot be priced higher than existing units on sale in previously built phases or homes nearby. Some developers are reluctant to put their homes on the market because of that. 

Others have tried to get around the rules by preparing two price lists - a lower price for an undecorated unit and a higher price for a richly decorated unit.

The report said 14,000 units out of 24,000 new flats cannot be put on the market during the "Golden Week" holiday as nothing has been approved yet. Thus, the current supply is less than last year's.

While potential buyers have been lured to the suburban areas, only a few customers were spotted in a sales center in Haizhu District's only new project.

Meanwhile, Shenzhen started to implement cooling measures yesterday, asking developers to report if pre- sale prices rise 15 percent above previous projects. Offenders will be fined 100,000 yuan for each unit.


----------



## little universe

*TIT Creative Park*

By Local Architects *Atelier cnS / 竖梁社*

from archdaily.com




> Architects: Atelier cnS
> Location: Guangzhou, China
> Project Architects: Gang Song, Guanqiu Zhong, Zhu Zhiyuan, Ben Dai
> Area: 6,000 sqm
> Photographs: Courtesy of Atelier cnS
> 
> 
> TIT Art Studios located in TIT Creative Park, includes 10 buildings vary from 200 to 1000 sqm. It used to be a marginalized zone of the entire factory, right next to aherbal pharmaceutical factory. The purpose of our Architecture and landscape design is to explore the possibilities on activating margin area.
> 
> 1.Urban Life: Regeneration and Micro-Planning
> 
> In the process of rapid urbanization of China, the original urban context has been demolished and some margin areas in the city have been abandoned. The booming effect of creative parks, integrated the resources and capital, make it possible to revitalize such areas. We are trying to bring urban live into our site from the perspective of material space; think carefully of the citizen’s needs, and explore more possibilities.
> 
> 2.Integrated Landscape: Conformability and Diversity
> 
> We integrated planning, architecture, landscape and interior design and established a generalized design philosophy of Integrated Landscape. Meanwhile, in such conformability, we are free to work on every detail and generated an Integrated Landscape with Diversity.
> 
> 3.Rapid construction: Replicability and Uniqueness
> 
> The building forms in the Art studio area are relatively simple, but the space and landscape among are sample of rethinking contemporary urban design and the construction process isa exploration of new technology and the reality. The spirit of experimental are embedded in this project.
> 
> 
> ince itscompleted, The project has caught a lot of attentions. Especially, many Planning Bureaus called the designer and wanted to introduce similar projects into their cities. Such are project, from an individual business proposal to a general role-model, shows that it is important for Architects to focus on meaningful explorations on Urban space.


----------



## Huti

simply* WOW*!


----------



## hkskyline

On the topic of these "creative parks", local media have reported in April that several creative parks in Guangzhou may be demolished or relocated. Some were even a few years old only :

http://www.lifeofguangzhou.com/node...7/node_1007/2013/04/10/1365583559139784.shtml


----------



## Chevin

stunnning urbanscape! looks really well thought out and considerate


----------



## hkskyline

South China Morning Post
*Large Guangzhou site sells for record price*
Wednesday, 12 June, 2013, 4:07am 

A large residential site in Guangzhou sold for a record 4.56 billion yuan (HK$5.73 billion) at a government auction last week, underscoring optimism about the housing market in first-tier cities over the next several years.

After more than 160 rounds of bidding, mid-sized developer Kaisa Group teamed up with a local partner to outbid major developers such as China Overseas Land & Investment, Greenland, and China Vanke to secure the 200,000 square metre residential site in the Huangpu district. The site will yield a total built area of 583,600 square metres.

"There was wide media coverage of the recent record-high land auction prices. Our analysis of land sales in major cities suggests that [record-setting] sales are concentrated in tier one cities, unlike in 2009-10," said Lee Wee Liat, the head of property research at BNP Paribas Securities (Asia).

Under the auction system in Guangzhou, sites are sold at a fixed land price, and bidders compete on undertakings to provide social housing.

In the latest tender the Kaisa consortium won the site because it agreed to set aside or 33.8 per cent of the site area for the social housing, while the remaining 425,200 square metres will be developed into private housing that it can sell in the open market. The consortium's contribution of social housing was the highest among the bidders.

With one third of the site area committed to social housing, property consultants estimate the 4.56 billion yuan price tag represents an accommodation value of 10,000 yuan per square metre for the remaining area designated for private housing.

"We think the government is not very worried about the recent [record-setting] deals given their nature," Lee said.

"We are positive about the government's strategy as it should reduce the risk of shock and disruption to property transaction volumes in the short and medium terms."


----------



## hkskyline

*Violent clashes over plan for incinerator in Guangzhou*
Suspected protest leaders rounded up after four injured in running battles with police as thousands take to the streets of Guangzhou
Saturday, 20 July, 2013 [Updated: 4:00AM]






Riot police rounded up about a dozen people late last night in a raid on Qianjin village, Guangzhou, the site of a planned incinerator, after violent clashes earlier in the day.

Officers moved in hours after police used force to disperse thousands of protesters in Huadu district following a series of running battles. At least four protesters were injured during protests involving as many as 10,000 people at times.

It was the third large-scale rally in two weeks to fight the proposed refuse incinerator in Shiling township, a national hub for leather-goods manufacturing.

Villagers said the riot police who took part in last night's raid were armed with helmets and shields and that they took away suspected leaders of the protest.

Despite a heavy police presence, protesters broke through police barricades at about 11am to enter Huadu Plaza, an open area outside the district government headquarters. They then marched along some of Huadu's busiest roads, bringing traffic to a halt in many areas.

Chanting slogans and waving banners, demonstrators claimed the incinerator would "damage their health" and turn Shiling into a "death zone".

Things got violent after the crowd returned to the Huadu district government headquarters at about 2.30pm and called on district officials to respond to their demands. Some protesters pushed on police lines while others threw water bottles and hit police with sticks.

Police injured at least four men with batons and arrested another man. Two of the injured men appeared to be unconscious and required medical attention.

Protesters lowered the national flag to half-staff outside the government headquarters.

At 5.30pm, police began to use force to disperse the some 2,000 protesters left in the plaza, chasing them with batons. It was cleared by 6pm.

Protesters said the city should learn a lesson from Likeng village in the city's Baiyun district. Residents there complain that the air, ground and water supply have been severely polluted by two incinerators there.

"If we don't keep on fighting, there will be no home to go back to," said a 30-year-old Shiling bag maker. "We don't want to be the next Likeng, move the incinerator elsewhere and work on other ways to reduce garbage."

Such environmental protests have been on the rise across the mainland. The Huadu clashes come just days after large protests in the Guangdong city of Jiangmen forced local officials to cancel plans for a uranium processing plant.

Some of yesterday's protesters said they had been warned not to take part.

Huadu officials announced plans to locate the incinerator in Qianjin village earlier this month. The project is expected to be finalised on August 30, with an environmental assessment ready in February, and construction to start in June next year.


----------



## gdolniak

hkskyline said:


> *Violent clashes over plan for incinerator in Guangzhou*
> [...]
> It was the third large-scale rally in two weeks to fight the proposed refuse incinerator in Shiling township, a national hub for leather-goods manufacturing.
> 
> [...]


Shiling is a very well known area for bags/luggage production, not only leather bags. It is one of the biggest such centers in China. If any fraction of the industrial waste produced there would be utilized in that incinerator (which is quite likely), then... well... not surprised people are fighting against it.


----------



## Satellitte

*help me outplz*

Hello I m new here, I will like to know if you could tell me the name of the street at GUANGZHOU and if if you could tell me the name of the Tower underconstruction .If you tell me also on google map the location Thank
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/2jvy.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/jqr7.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/dxe1.jpg/


----------



## Munwon

^ I think that is Greenland tower


----------



## hkskyline

*Survey: Chengguan remain unpopular*
23 April 2014
China Daily

The public's degree of satisfaction with urban management, known as chengguan, remains low in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, this year, a recent survey indicates.

The survey, whose results were released on Tuesday, was conducted by Guangzhou-based Canton Public Opinion Research Center, which interviewed 1,000 residents aged 16 or above in March.

The findings showed that only 28 percent of the public were satisfied with chengguan's law enforcement this year, up slightly from 2013's 27 percent.

Meanwhile, local residents' dissatisfaction with chengguan's enforcement against unauthorized buildings grew to 39 percent.

The degree of public satisfaction on chengguan's handling of illegal roadside stall businesses continued to slide. Public approval stands at less than 20 percent this year, according to the survey.

Many unauthorized construction projects have remained intact for more than a dozen years, and chengguan seem to have no idea, respondents said. At the same time, 67 percent of local residents think stalls that illegally occupy streets and roads for business have become a normal phenomenon in the southern metropolis, the survey found.

Public satisfaction with law enforcement by the police with respect to security reached 50 percent, while satisfaction with traffic enforcement reached 45 percent, the survey said.

Zhang Yiri, an associate professor from Guangzhou City Polytechnic, said he was not surprised that the public's low degree of satisfaction with chengguan because they mainly deal with the city's large disadvantaged groups, including street vendors and other low-income people.

"People usually sympathize with the disadvantaged groups when conflicts occur between chengguan and street vendors and other low-income persons," Zhang said.

At the same time, chengguan have less effective and concrete measures with which to handle lawbreaking activities as compared with police officers, he said.

Zhang said that government departments should educate locals about the law to raise awareness, while chengguan should try its best to improve its enforcement approaches.

Chen Hongwen, a Guangzhou white-collar worker, said the survey indicates chengguan's law enforcement still needs much improvement.

"Chengguan should introduce more people-oriented measures while enforcing the laws," Chen said.


----------



## Pansori

^^
Does that belong in this thread?


----------



## hkskyline

Pansori said:


> ^^
> Does that belong in this thread?


The above system and poll results are related to local construction in Guangzhou specifically, although civic unrest to various urban redevelopment practices have arisen in other cities lately. Guess the issue in Guangzhou is more acute as it is the largest city in the south.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Baietan Project (new render)*

Baietan Project in Guangzhou Zhujiang CBD










_*In the new render there are 3 (or 4) supertall instead of 1 of the last. The tallest tower is only 30 meters shorter than CTF Center.*_
Baietan Diamond Tower | 500 m
Baietan Gold Tower | 400 m
Baietan Silver Tower | 300 m
Baietan Piano Tower | 290 m (or probably 300 m)
Baietan Liby Tower | 115 m


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou aims to be the heart of revived trade route*
21 June 2014
China Daily

Guangzhou was an important harbor city on the ancient Maritime Silk Road for more than two thousand years and is now striving to be a leader and bridgehead in the nation's 21st century version of the route.

The capital of South China's Guangdong province aims to be the main traffic pivot, free trade harbor and hub for foreign communications in the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road in three to five years. The city hopes the revived route will be an engine to drive economic growth, according to a senior official.

The city plans to forge closer ties with regions along the route including ASEAN countries, those in the Middle East and Africa, said Guangzhou Mayor Chen Jianhua during a recent media briefing in Guangzhou.

"We view the new Maritime Silk Road as a road of economy and trade, of cultural exchanges and of peace and friendship," he said. "Guangzhou will review the city's development in the perspective of the world, in light of the strategic thinking of the world and with an open mind."

According to the mayor, the city will encourage and support local businesses to set up commodities exhibition and sales centers in countries and regions along the route. He said the city would also support local enterprises to set up zones for trade and economic co-operations and industrial parks in Southeast Asia, South Asia and Africa.

The city plans to help local firms involve more projects related to express railway construction and canal development and management.

The mayor said the prospect of trade and economic co-operation between Guangzhou and the regions along the road would be promising. He said his optimistic view was based on Guangzhou's position as an important international commerce and trade hub and the mutually complementary economic status.

Guangzhou enjoys advantages in the industrial development of automobiles, electronics, bio-medicine, fine chemicals, mechanical equipment, light industry and modern services.

The city is capable of providing these cost-effective products and services to other regions, while the latter can supply products related to energy and resources to Guangzhou, he explained.

Official statistics indicated that ASEAN countries were Guangzhou's third biggest trade partner in 2013, when trade volume reached US$14.18 billion, or 11.9 percent of the city's total.

Both the Middle East and Africa have become increasingly important growth trade markets for Guangzhou.

The city's exports to the Middle East were worth US$3.81 billion in 2013, up 21.5 percent from the previous year. Exports to Africa were worth US$3.13 billion, up 16.7 percent.

Local business people invested US$860 million in 66 operations in ASEAN countries and US$260 million in 38 operations in Africa by late April.


----------



## hkskyline

*Rents of Guangzhou's Grade A office buildings dip 0.4 pct q-o-q in Q2*

GUANGZHOU, July 16 (Xinhua) – Rents of Guangzhou's Grade A office buildings reached 156.7 yuan per square meter each month in the second quarter of this year, felling 0.4 percent quarter on quarter, and capital value of Grade A office buildings posted first drop of the price since the second quarter of 2009, according to a report released by Jones Lang LaSelle on Wednesday.

The commercial real estate services provider predicts the city's average rents of Grade A office buildings will continue to post slight decline in the second half of this year.

Ma Weitu, director of commercial real estate department of Jones Lang LaSelle in Guangzhou, says that Grade A office buildings expected to complete construction in two years have initiate pre-rent activities, forcing existing Grade A office building to add promotion to prevent loss of tenants.

Capital value of Grade A office buildings fell 0.3 percent quarter on quarter to 37,400 yuan per square meter each month in the second quarter.

Zeng Li, senior manager of Jones Lang LaSelle's research department in south China, attributes the drop of capital value to private investors' cautious attitude on office building investment due to slowdown of economic growth, and some potential buyers for self-use chose to rent office buildings on rent decline.

Ma predicts multinational companies' inquiry on Grade A office buildings will decline in the future due to slowdown of China's economic growth.


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou widens protection list*
15 July 2014
China Daily









_More historical buildings and scenic areas are included in the protection plan in Guangzhou, Guangdong province. The city will also set up a special fund of 60 million yuan ($9.6 million) to preserve its cultural relics. Among the buildings to be protected are (clockwise from top left) the Nanye Ancestral Temple, Donghu Lock, a warehouse in Huaqiao Sugar Refinery and an old office buidling in Jinan University. Provided to China Daily_

Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong province, has added 80 sites to its protection plan for historical buildings and scenic areas.

Experts said the inclusion will help to further preserve the traditions of a city with a history of more than 2,200 years that has been undergoing increasing urbanization.

City authorities approved the listing of the 80 sites on Tuesday. Taking into account a list approved in December, there are now 478 historical buildings under the protection plan.

The historical buildings in the December list are concentrated in the city's three old districts, while the locations in the new list cover all 11 of its districts.

The newly included sites mainly supplement Guangzhou's catalogue of historical buildings with cultural heritage, such as traditional dwellings, ancestral halls, industrial heritage items such as abandoned factories in the city's former suburbs as well as structures like bridges and wells.

Guangzhou Mayor Chen Jianhua said on Tuesday that the second list of historical buildings covers an unprecedented vast region of both urban and suburban areas that enriches Guangzhou as a historical and cultural city.

The current city government values the protection of historical buildings "as never before", with the mayor stressing that the government will be more devoted to protection efforts to leave a rich cultural heritage for future generations, according to a statement from the Guangzhou Urban Planning Bureau.

The city's protection plan of historical buildings and scenic areas was approved in November and implemented from February. The plan is detailed in its protection stipulations of historical buildings, such as maintenance for facades and restrictions on new construction within a certain area around the buildings.

But the protection of historical buildings is more than just about maintaining the architecture, said Professor Wang Yuanlin from the Guangzhou-based Jinan University's history department.

"It is equally important to preserve and revive the traditional customs inherent within the historical buildings," Wang said on Wednesday.

"Many ancestral halls, where worship ceremonies and villagers' group meetings took place, are now empty shells because young people have left their homes to live in urban areas and did not inherit the traditions."

Wang said the country's rapid urbanization has caused ancient villages to disappear every day in China. But he also said that the old can coexist with the new, citing the remodeled Liede Village to the south of the city's new CBD Zhujiang New Town as an example.

Although the area's shabby, crowded houses were torn down to make way for modern apartment buildings, the developers kept the Longmu Temple and rebuilt around the ancestral halls and representative traditional houses. A museum was also built to display the village's history and filled with historical items such as an old dragon boat's bow.

Jinan University's aging office building was included in the new list of historical buildings as a representation of the city's educational buildings during the period from 1912 to 1949. The building has been given a new lease on life as home to the university's art faculty.

"Graduates from Jinan University love taking photos in front of the old office building when they revisit the campus. So we are preserving students' precious memories in preserving the building," Wang said.

"Similarly, it is important to protect Guangzhou's historical buildings as a way to preserve local people's precious memories. It is wise for the government to protect these buildings with laws and regulations."

He Baoqi contributed to this story.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Does anyone know more about this one? Where will it be built?

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=24604


----------



## lowenmeister

900m tower proposed for Nansha FTA,although considering its proximity to the Shenzhen airport it might only reach 600m.





























http://bilongwan.fang.com/bbs/2812032906~-1/436116882_436116882.htm


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou charts plan to become international shipping hub*
9 February 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_ 

Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province, will develop its Nansha district, a newly-approved free trade zone in the heart of the Pearl River Delta, into an international shipping and logistics center to help expand its economy, said Chen Jianhua, mayor of the city, on Friday.

"We have an ancient port with a history of more than 1,000 years in Nansha, and this will come in handy for the development of the free trade zone," said Chen.

According to Chen, construction of the third phase of the Guangzhou port, which currently has a handling capacity of 10 million twenty-foot equivalent unit, will be completed soon.

When construction of the fourth phase, which will begin this year, is completed, the port will have a handling capacity of 26 million TEUs, making it one of the world's top five ports in terms of handling capacity, according to Chen.

"Nansha, in the southernmost part of the Pearl River, which also faces Hong Kong and Macao special administrative regions, also has advantages in terms of development of shipping services," Chen said.

At a news conference following the local people's congress annual session, which concluded on Friday, Chen said enhanced shipping and logistics services would help facilitate development of the free trade zone.

The Nansha free trade zone is part of the Guangdong Free Trade Zone, which also includes Hengqin in Zhuhai and Qianhai in Shenzhen. The zone was approved by the central government at the end of last year.

"We will also push up development of infrastructure, including an airport, expressways, subways and railways to build closer links between the zone and the downtown area and neighboring cities," Chen said.

The city will also pump in investments of about 1 billion yuan ($160.1 million) to build a commercial airport in Nansha.

A railway linking Nansha with the Pearl River Delta cities of Zhongshan, Foshan and Jiangmen, a tunnel between Hong Kong and Zhongshan and a high-speed subway that connects with the downtown area of Guangzhou will be built in the free trade zone, according to Chen.


----------



## hkskyline

* Economic growth corridor to mark the start of a new era*
27 February 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_










High-speed railway gets southwestern province on track, Yang Jun and Zhao Kai report.

Traveling from Guiyang, the capital of Southwest China's mountainous Guizhou province, to Guangzhou used to involve a 20-hour train ride.

However, the situation changed dramatically as the province became the newest member of China's high-speed railway family.

After six years of construction, the Guiyang-Guangzhou high-speed railway started running on Dec 26, 2014.

The route is the first highspeed railway to connect the southwest area to other regions and is expected to bring the poverty-stricken province into a new era.

The railway shortens travel time from Guiyang to Guangzhou from 20 hours to about five hours.

Zhang Jianbo, chairman of Guiyang-Guangzhou Railway Co Ltd, said the new line was much straighter than the old one so was shortened to 857 kilometers.

"The majority of Guizhou's geographical landscape is karst landscape. There are no flatlands but only mountains and hills, which brought many challenges to the construction process," he added.

In recent years, Guizhou has strived to strengthen cooperation and joint development with nearby regions and the railway is expected to bring more opportunities for this.

"We must take the opportunities from the rapid development of transportation and help more Guizhou people leave the mountainous areas to work and travel to the outside world," said Zhao Kezhi, the Party chief of Guizhou, during the provincial economic working conference in December.


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Pazhou A section CBD Plan*

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150918/1509182220cc856ddec6b0ba27.jpg

http://tpic.home.news.cn/xhForum/xhdisk002/M00/0D/42/wKhJDFR9W-YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA102.gif


----------



## lawdefender

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150918/1509182219f1630b9af31c9714.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Pazhou A section photos:

http://tpic.home.news.cn/xhForum/xhdisk003/M00/12/0E/wKhJCVRtyLgEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA414.jpg

http://mmbiz.qpic.cn/mmbiz/ctLJuARz...f5A7yLaITOpQ/640?wx_fmt=jpeg&wxfrom=5&tp=webp

http://photocdn.sohu.com/20150629/Img415809492.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

According to the new plan, this CBD may have the highrise buildings numbers as follows:

300m+：1
250m+：4
200m+：8
150m+：21
100m+：24


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Great - together with the other existing CBD and International Financial City on the other side of the river this will create a world-class skyline for Guangzhou. Now they only need to redevelop these nasty urban villages in between.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^those urban villages are amazing - there are already calls to preserve them, and their famed pedestrianised streetlife. They're basically 'informal architecture' but without the horrors of shanty towns (crime, sanitation). They are by far the most interesting places to wander if visiting within modern Chinese cities:

old pics from the noughties:










































































































































































many are being cleaned up







































































































However most of them are being knocked down with the march of the new. Places like Shenzhen has a lifespan averaging ten years for its buildings. ^The picture above a year later:


----------



## lawdefender

totaleclipse1985 said:


> Great - together with the other existing CBD and International Financial City on the other side of the river this will create a world-class skyline for Guangzhou. Now they only need to redevelop these nasty urban villages in between.



In the Pazhou A section , there is no urban village, it is easy to develop the highrise building projects by the property developers. Also, 80% of the land had been sold.


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Wanbo Urban Plan*

Wanbo is located in Panyu District, about 20km south from Zhujiang New Town (Guangzhou Central CBD).

In this urban plan, the number of highrise building as follows:

300m+ :1
200m+: 4
100m+: 10 more or less

Here is the urban plan:
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_130225/1302252315a950be4a72c94edb.jpeg

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_140417/1404172114ead67ca6dfd58642.jpg

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150104/15010410340fc40b8bb005e390.jpg

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_140417/1404172114c62583fda4cd8ba0.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

The latest photos of these projects under construction (2015-08-20) as follows:

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=959824&extra=page=4


----------



## lawdefender

320m Building renderings : 

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150809/1508091037158b93d7d5561201.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

228m Tianhe City Building renderings : 

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150820/15082017536e779dfcc742b286.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

220m Aoyuan International Center Building renderings : 

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150820/1508201804cf617679c3188b91.jpg

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150820/15082018039b859a70e152e414.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

150m & 100m Huanxin Logistics Headquarter:

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150820/15082018328c01f8b2976c1947.jpg

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150820/15082018333d360a5a6b07e48a.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

165m Nuode Center:

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150820/150820184116644d2501eaed20.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

180m Wanda Plaza (project completed):

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150820/1508201925386b4972da51261b.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Baietan Urban Plan*

Baietan area is located in the heart of Guangzhou old city, and at the side of Pearl River.

In this urban plan , the numbers of highrise biuldings as follows:

500m+ : 1
400m+ : 1
300m+ : 1
290m : 1
250m : 1
100m+ : 10 more or less

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_140421/1404211619c203464962fafc6f.jpg
http://gd.people.com.cn/NMediaFile/2013/0626/LOCAL201306262325000055806341084.jpg

http://gd.people.com.cn/NMediaFile/2013/0626/LOCAL201306262358000458034234491.jpg

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_140421/1404211612d9e8c52906cbd7c6.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Baietan area on google map:

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_140330/1403301437193ed3996427d264.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Financial City Urban plan*

Guangzhou Financial City is located about 5km east from Zhujiang New Town(Guangzhou central CBD), and also by the side of Pearl River.

The number of highrise buildings as follows:

400m+ : 1
300m+ : 3
200m+ : 14
100M+ : 22


http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_141015/14101523231cf3b3a7485b30fd.jpg

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_141015/141015233063e4de0a7b1ec4f1.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Financial City, total planed area is 7.5 km2, the starting section is 1.2 km2.

here is the Guangzhou Financial City on google map:

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_140214/1402141058f9250b2462ec6693.jpg


----------



## Grimbarian

Isn't the point of the City Compilations page to have one thread per city, not four?


----------



## lawdefender

300m+ Changjiang Center:

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150421/15042100209bcb8eccea050190.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Huijing Center, 320m & 220m :

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_140818/140818215893e85cc6a17c4d13.jpg


----------



## Huti

what kind of pic links are these? Spyware in disguise? If so, you should be banned asap.


----------



## lawdefender

Huti said:


> what kind of pic links are these? Spyware in disguise? If so, you should be banned asap.


The above links are from a Chinese skyscraper forum.


----------



## lawdefender

ALL THE LATEST PHOTOS OF GUANGZHOU IN 2015:

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=949439&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Detailed Panzhou CBD plan (by Kwong Sui on the 16th of December 2015)


----------



## hkskyline

^ Good infill. The place is pretty much dead outside the Canton Fair period.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Not sure if this is true but there could be a "second International Financial City" located between the existing CBD and the new IFC under construction right now.

by sunrise on the 18th of December 2016










Does anyone have more information?


----------



## hkskyline

*Nansha's new status pays off in development*
24 December 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_

State-level zone sees surge in investment, businesses

The State-level Nansha New Zone in Guangzhou has garnered unprecedented attention from investors recently after it gained new status as a major part of the Guangdong Pilot Free Trade Zone, officials said.

Located in the geographic center of the booming Pearl River Delta region in South China's Guangdong province, the Nansha New Zone, which is evolving from the State-level Nansha Economic and Technological Development Zone founded in 1993, became part of the Guangdong Pilot Free Trade Zone in April.

Seven pieces of land covering an area of 60 square kilometers were set aside for the free trade zone to focus on the development of shipping and logistics, finance, international trade, advanced manufacturing and professional services.

A total of 6,414 enterprises were established in the zone in the first 11 months of this year, surging 281 percent from the same period in 2014; and their registered capital surpassed 83 billion yuan ($12.82 billion), growing 335 percent, according to Li Zigen, deputy director-general of the administrative committee of the Nansha Economic and Technological Development Zone and Nansha Free Trade Zone, at a forum on the latest development of the Nansha Free Trade Zone in Guangzhou on Tuesday.

Citing statistics, the official said foreign-funded enterprises approved in the zone posted a surge of 290 percent to 215 in the 11 months with their contractual investments reaching $2.66 billion, or a growth of 60.4 percent.

In addition, he said there are 143 more projects under negotiation with their investments standing at around 321.58 billion yuan and another 371 projects under construction with their capital input reaching 155.7 billion yuan.

"The status both as a State-level new zone and a State-level free trade zone means a synergistic strategic advantage for Nansha and brings Nansha to the forefront of the nation's opening-up, just like Pudong in Shanghai," said Ding Hongdu, chief of the administrative committee of the Nansha zone, at the same occasion on Tuesday.

"That has helped Nansha gain its bullish development momentum this year."

According to Ding, Nansha has completed a three-year plan for developing the seven pieces of land for the free trade zone and its implementation is underway.

Ding said the zone has made much headway in integrating international practices for investment and trade as well as in streamlining its administrative functions in the past few months.

The zone has also made outstanding achievements in attracting high-end industries in the period, the official added.

The zone has agreed on a three-year plan for growing into an international shipping center, has completed the third phase of the Nansha Harbor and is experimenting with innovative businesses such as delay in transfer, importing finished vehicles and parallel importing of vehicles.

In addition, the zone has become home to 537 banking and similar institutions, 89 financing and leasing firms and 550 cross-border e-commerce firms, offering innovative services.

Meanwhile, Ding said, 38 key infrastructure projects involving total investment of 156.1 billion yuan in the pipeline are related to harbors, rail transit, the expressway network and urban roads.


----------



## hkskyline

*Public deserves detailed explanations of mega projects*
25 December 2015
China Daily 










GUANGZHOU, capital of South China's Guangdong province, is reportedly reviewing the plan to build 15 new subway lines prior to 2030 at a cost nearly 500 billion yuan ($77 billion). Beijing News calls for proper public scrutiny and participation in the plan to make sure the project is both viable and properly managed:

Of course, Guangzhou's construction of the biggest ever subway system, if it goes as planned, may greatly alleviate not only congestion on the roads but also public concerns about urban management. However, any grand urban planning project requires in-depth research, targeted assessments and policies that take into account public opinions and involve the public's participation.

That being said, there are doubts about Guangzhou's subway construction plan that need to be addressed, and residents' opinions need to be carefully listened to and heeded.

How the local governments involved will solicit and use funds, as well as how they will repay the huge debts to be expected, should be made perfectly clear to the public in a responsible manner.

Universally known as money consuming and slow to produce returns, subway construction is not feasible simply through the sales of the land, which is why such missing information in the introduction to Guangzhou's unprecedented subway expansion has worried many.

As an advanced first-tier city in China, Guangzhou is supposed to enroll private capital in major urban infrastructure projects, instead of "considering the possibility of using private capital when necessary". This is to both relieve the financial burden on the local government and make better use of idle money.

In fact, subway construction is not only about a modern city's future development and its residents' well-being, it is also a reflection of a local government's determination and wisdom in the face of challenges. The Guangzhou government, therefore, should think proactively and prevent the will of a few officials from spoiling the decision-making process.


----------



## schorsch

Guangzhou Airport Expansion:

Compare the progress over the years:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130006785&postcount=51


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/629/6290949.html


----------



## hkskyline

How did that guy get on top of the canopy?


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou banks on new approach*
4 August 2016
China Daily 

The first pilot site for a "sponge city" project in Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong province, started on July 2. The project, located in the Tianhe district, involves transforming a lake into a wetland park. The move is expected to reduce the volume of stormwater in the city by about 180,000 cubic meters every time a heavy storm occurs.

Torrents descending from the Baiyun Mountain range in the city will be purified and reduced in force after running through vegetation and a dozen ponds in the wetland park. Stormwater will also seep through permeable ground tiles into underground storage spaces and finally run down into a lower reservoir.

"Reducing the buildup of water requires a new way of thinking. We should try to gradually minimize the volume of floodwater at the source rather than trying to drain stormwater quickly by expanding the pipe network without limits," said Kuang Juanjuan, deputy director of the design and research institute at the Guangzhou Water Affairs Bureau.

In urban centers where limited land resources mean there is no space for large wetland parks, Kuang advised the use of permeable paving slabs in parks, public squares and living compounds to reduce surface runoff effectively.

At a conference in January, the water affairs bureau prioritized the plan to build a sponge city this year. On June 29, the standing committee of the city's People's Congress approved the Guangzhou Eco-civilization Development Plan (2016-20), which aims to ensure that the city's downtown can withstand a "once-in-50-years storm" and a "once-in-200-years flood" by 2020.

To achieve that, new construction projects will be required to ensure that at least 40 percent of sidewalks, squares and roads are made from permeable materials. In addition, the city will redesign drainage systems in areas prone to waterlogging and will also study the feasibility of deep-tunnel drainage systems.


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou International Electronic Commerce Area Urban Planning

LOCATION PAZHOU, GUANGZOU





































Latest photo of Pazhou International Electronic Commerce Area :


----------



## lawdefender

BAOJIAN PLAZA 宝境广场

LOCATION: Pazhou International Electronic Commerce Area 

BUILDING HEIGHT : 140M

29 FL


----------



## lawdefender

ALIBABA SOUTH CHINA OPERATION CENTER 阿里巴巴华南运营中心

LOCATION: Pazhou International Electronic Commerce Area 

NORTH TOWER: 10 FL, 57.5M
SOUTH TOWER: 37 FL, 207M


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU DAILY CULTURE CENTER 广州报业文化中心 (TOPPED OUT)

LOCATION: Pazhou International Electronic Commerce Area 

TWIN TOWERS: 25 FL, 120M

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA:190000 M2

ARCHITECT: GMP(GERMANY)

http://news.ifeng.com/a/20160730/49688515_0.shtml

RENDER


----------



## el palmesano

nice!


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU URBAN COMPLEX LIST

URBAN COMPLEX :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + SERVICED APARTMENTS + HOTEL + THE OTHER ENTERTAIMEN FACILITY, ALL CONNECTED TOGETHER AND BUILT BY ONE DEVELOPER.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.TaiKoo Hui: GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + CULTURE CENTER + SERVICED RESIDENCE + LUXURY HOTEL (Mandarin Oriental Hotel )

http://www.taikoohui.com/en/AboutUs

TaiKoo Hui is a large-scale multi-faceted complex in the thriving heart of the Tianhe Central Business District of Guangzhou, developed and managed by Swire Properties. Offering a gross floor area of approximately 358,000 sqm (exclusive of the cultural center), it incorporates a prime shopping mall, two Grade A office towers, a cultural center, the first Mandarin Oriental Hotel in Guangzhou, and serviced apartments. Designed by the world-acclaimed architect Arquitectonica, TaiKoo Hui is set to become one of South China's most iconic landmarks and a social, shopping and lifestyle destination.


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU URBAN COMPLEX LIST

URBAN COMPLEX :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + SERVICED APARTMENTS + HOTEL + THE OTHER ENTERTAIMEN FACILITY, ALL CONNECTED TOGETHER AND BUILT BY ONE DEVELOPER.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2.Guangzhou International Finance Centre ： GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + ASCOTT SERVICED RESIDENCE + LUXURY HOTEL ( FOUR SEASONS HOTEL)

http://www.gzifc.com/index.php?s=/Home/Offices/index.html
http://www.archdaily.com/356679/ifc-guangzhou-wilkinson-eyre-architects

Guangzhou International Finance Center Wins 2012 RIBA Lubetkin Prize
http://bustler.net/news/2674/guangzhou-international-finance-center-wins-2012-riba-lubetkin-prize

a 103-storey, 438.6 m (1,439 ft) skyscraper at Zhujiang Avenue West in the Tianhe District of Guangzhou, designed by Wilkinson Eyre, broke ground in December 2005, and was completed in 2010. The building is used as a conference centre, hotel and office building. Floors 1 through 66 are used as offices, floors 67 and 68 are for mechanical equipment, floors 69 to 98 have a Four Seasons Hotel with the lobby being on the 70th floor, and floors 99 and 100 are used as an observation deck.


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU URBAN COMPLEX LIST

URBAN COMPLEX :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + SERVICED APARTMENTS + HOTEL + THE OTHER ENTERTAIMEN FACILITY, ALL CONNECTED TOGETHER AND BUILT BY ONE DEVELOPER.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3.The Teem Plaza :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + UPPER UPSCALE HOTEL (SHERATON HOTEL)


The Teem Plaza (Chinese: 天河城广场) is a twin tower complex in Tianhe District, Guangzhou, China that consists of 45-storey, 195 m (640 ft) Teem Tower, a 38-storey Sheraton hotel, and a shopping mall. Construction of Teem Plaza was completed in 2008.
It contains a cinema, a gaming centre, as well as numerous shops, restaurants, cafés and just about everything else you could think of. The basement houses a metro station, making it extremely easy to reach.

TEEMALL : 160000 m2
Teem Tower: 103,000 m2 (1,110,000 sq ft)
Guangzhou Sheraton: 65,000 m2 (700,000 sq ft)


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU URBAN COMPLEX LIST

URBAN COMPLEX :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + SERVICED APARTMENTS + HOTEL + THE OTHER ENTERTAIMEN FACILITY, ALL CONNECTED TOGETHER AND BUILT BY ONE DEVELOPER.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Grandview Mall :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + Aquarium + UPPER UPSCALE HOTEL （MARRIOTT HOTEL)

Located at the heart of the Tian He business area, one of the most prosperous business area in South China, Grandview Mall is a modern shopping center, covering retail, leisure & entertainment, catering, exhibition and business.

SHOPPING MALL: 300,000 M2
EAST TOWER : MARRIOTT HOTEL, SERVICED RESIDENCE
WEST TOWER: GRAND A OFFICE






































Aquarium


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU URBAN COMPLEX LIST

URBAN COMPLEX :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + SERVICED APARTMENTS + HOTEL + THE OTHER ENTERTAIMEN FACILITY, ALL CONNECTED TOGETHER AND BUILT BY ONE DEVELOPER.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BAIYUN WANDA PLAZA: GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + UPPER UPSCALE HOTEL (HILTON HOTEL)

Located in the Baiyun District, Wanda Plaza is one of the leading business and shopping centers in Guangzhou. Possessing of a total business area of 392,000 square meters Wanda Plaza is actually a large-scale multifunctional complex, covering leisure, entertainment, dining, retail and service. You can find 5-star Hilton hotel and an IMAX Giant Screen Cinema Hall.


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha Jinmao Bay (NEW URBAN COMPLEX --UNDER CONSTRUCTION)


GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + LOFT Apartment + Culture and Art Center + UPPER UPSCALE HOTEL （MARRIOTT HOTEL)

LOCATED IN NANSHA, GUANGZHOU, TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA 800,000 M2.

DEVELOPED BY: CHINA JINMAO
http://www.chinajinmao.cn/g547/s2486/t229643.aspx


----------



## lawdefender

Yuexiu International Headquarters Plaza (Under construction)

Location: Nashi, Guangzhou

Total construction area: 1000,000 m2

Developed by : Yuexiu Property Group

http://www.soupu.com/news/678378
http://gz.house.163.com/16/0415/15/BKN373A300873CN0.html


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU NANSHA INTERNATIONAL CRUISE HOME PORT COMPLEX

LOCATION:NANSHA, GUANGZHOU

100,000 TON Cruise Berths X 1
220,000 TON Cruise Berths X 1

RESIDENCE+GRADE A OFFICE + DUTYFREE SHOPPING MALL

DEVELOPER: GuangZhou Port Group

http://www.gzport.com/ch/Item/1183.aspx

http://news.hsdhw.com/376888
http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201608/27/139995_50146153.htm


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU URBAN COMPLEX LIST

URBAN COMPLEX :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + SERVICED APARTMENTS + HOTEL + THE OTHER ENTERTAIMEN FACILITY, ALL CONNECTED TOGETHER AND BUILT BY ONE DEVELOPER.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THE TOP PLAZA : GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + SERVICED RESIDENCE + LUXURY HOTEL ( CONARD HOTEL)

http://www.kwgproperty.com/en/projects/item_plan.aspx?itemID=114&kind=com

LATEST PHOTOS:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479342&page=3

THE SHOPPING MALL IS OPENED NOW, THE OTHER PART WILL BE OPENED IN 2017


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Henderson Centre (EXPECT TO BE COMPLETED IN 2018)

LOCATION : YUEXIU, GUANGZHOU

NORTH TOWER: 30FL, 150M
SOUTH TOWER:20FL, 100M

DEVELOPER: HANDERSON LAND DEVELOPMENT CO.LTD.

isBIM CONSULTANT:
http://www.isbim.com.cn/index.php/component/spsimpleportfolio/item/24.html

GUANGZHOU LAND SOURCE AND URBAN PLANNING COMMITTEE APROVAL NOTICE:
http://pph.upo.gov.cn/pph/pphImages/2016/10/20160100006790_636117324963438648.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

THREE SHOPPING MALLS TOGETHER:

LEFT: Grandview Mall :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL (SHOPPING AREA:300,000 M2)+ Aquarium + UPPER UPSCALE HOTEL （MARRIOTT HOTEL)

CENTER: PARC CENTRAL (SHOPPING AREA:110,000m2 )

RIGHT:The Teem Plaza :GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL (SHOPPING AREA:160000 m2)+ UPPER UPSCALE HOTEL (SHERATON HOTEL)


----------



## lawdefender

PANYU WANBO CBD URBAN PANNING

LOCATION: PANYU, GUANGZHOU

PROJECT NUMBER:17

URBAN PLANNING PUBLIC NOTICE BY GUANGZHOU LAND RESOURCE AND URBAN PLANNING COMMITTEE:
http://www.upo.gov.cn/ImgLib/2013/11-07/160236619.jpg



















LATEST DEVELOPEMT PHOTO IN PANYU WANBO CBD AREA:
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2775845&extra=page=1


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

ZHUJIANG NEW TOWN CBD


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU GREENLAND CENTRAL PLAZA

LOCATION: SCIENCE CITY, GUANGZHOU

GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + LOFT APARTMENT + ART CENTER

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 600，000 M2

DEVELOPER: GREENLAND PROPERTY

UNDER CONSTRUCTION, EXPECTED TO COMPLETE IN 2017




















LATEST PHOTOS OF THIS PROJECT:


----------



## lawdefender

PEARLRIVER INTERNATIONAL TEXTILE CITY

LOCATION: HAIZHU, GUANGZHOU

EXBITION CENTER + OFFICE + APATMENT +HOTEL + SHOPS

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 900，000 M2

PHASE I COMPLETED, PHASE II UNDER CONSTRUCTION

PHASE I PHOTO:





















PHASE II MODEL: GRADE A OFFICE TOWER (LEFT BUILDING)


----------



## lawdefender

SKYFAME PENINSULA

LOCATION: HAIZHU, GUANGZHOU

RESIDENCE TOWER:
A1 16FL, 
A2+ A3 38FL, 123M
A5-A7 38-52FL

OFFICE TOWER: A4 30FL, 114M

DEVELOPER: SKYFAME REALTY HOLDING LTD.

http://www.tianyudc.com/ProjectShow/

MODEL:









RENDER:









LATEST PHOTO OF THIS PROJECT:


















http://imglf1.nosdn.127.net/img/b2x...1129&type=jpg&quality=96&stripmeta=0&type=jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Circle

Guangzhou Circle (Chinese: 广州圆大厦) is a landmark building located in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, China. It is the headquarters of the Hongda Xingye Group and the new home of Guangdong Plastic Exchange (GDPE).

The building has been designed by Italian architect Joseph di Pasquale, The total height is 138 meters for 33 stories, 85.000 square metres of floor area and about 1 billion RMB(70 million dollars) of global investment.
--------------------------------------------------------------

*Many people don't like this design. Luckily, it is far away from Guangzhou city center.

*-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU WANDA CULTURAL TOURISM CITY (EXPECT TO COMPLETED IN 2018)

Guangzhou Wanda Cultural Tourism City is a 50 billion yuan investment project located in the city’s Huadu District. It covers 154 hectares and has a gross floor area of 3.8 million square meters. It will include a Wanda Mall, outdoor theme park, stage show, numerous hotels, a bar street and more.

Wanda Mall will comprise an indoor ski slope, water park, movie city and shopping mall.

The Ski Park will include four ski runs at different gradients, the longest of which will be 460 meters, with a maximum vertical drop of 66 meters. The park will be able to accommodate up to 3,000 skiers at a time.

The Wanda Movie Park will be a state-of-the-art entertainment project. The Multi-Dimensional Theater, "The Ghouls", is the first ride to combine a mobile platform with multiple degrees of mobility to a robot arm and a roller coaster.

Designed and directed by world top artists, Yue Show is a high-tech stage show featuring local culture.
http://www.wanda-group.com/2016/tourism_projects_0116/1074.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OUTDOOR THEME PARK + INDOOR SKI ARENA + 3 HOTELS + SHOPPING MALL + RESIDENT APPARTMENTS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------












INDOOR SKI ARENA



















LATEST PHOTO OF THIS PROJECT


----------



## lawdefender

TIANHE GREENLAND CENTER

LOCATION: INTERNATIONAL FINANCIAL CITY, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: GREENLAND PROPERTY GROUP

OFFICE TOWER: 40FL, 179.5M
http://pph.upo.gov.cn/pph/pphImages/2015/07/20150000005406_635730168209649386.jpg











LATEST PHOTO OF THIS PROJECT


----------



## enrigue8

All these projects are cool.
I would like to see more like that in Canada(My country)


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU NANSHA URBAN PLANNING

Nansha District, is a district of Guangzhou, China. It is the home of the present-day port of Guangzhou, as well as the Nansha Wetland Park.

The Nansha Technology Development Zone was carved out of Panyu District in 1993. In 2005 it was named Nansha District. In September 2012, Nansha was designated a State-level New Area (国家级新区) as Nansha New Area the sixth such area.

TOTAL AREA: 783 square km

NANSHA FREE TRADE ZONE AREA: 60 square km

POPULATION: 625,100 (2013)

LOCATION IN MAP:









GUANGZHOU METRO LINE 4 REACH NANSHA CITY CENTER:









NANSHA AIRVIEW
























NANSHA URBAN PLANNING:


----------



## lawdefender

POLY FINANCIAL CENTER

LOCATION: INTERNATIONAL FINANCIAL CITY, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: POLY PROPERTY

TWIN OFFICE TOWER: 45FL, 180M

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 158，289 M2



















LATEST PHOTO FROM THIS PROJECT (THE TWO BUILDING U/C ON THE LEFT):


----------



## lawdefender

TRENDY INTERNATIONAL PLAZA 赫基国际大厦

LOCATION: PAZHOU, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: TRENDY INTERNATIONAL GROUP

OFFICE TOWER: 41FL, 193.7M

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA:164，000 M2

ARCHITECT SOURCE: www.gdadri.com/Product/view/1063.html

URBAN PLANNING COMMITTEE NOTICE:
http://pph.upo.gov.cn/pph/pphImages/2012/11/20120200008510.jpg

RENDER:


















LATEST PHOTO OF THIS PROJECT(THE CENTER BUILDING U/C)


----------



## lawdefender

CHINA RAILWAY NUODE CENTER

LOCATION: WANBO CBD, PANYU, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: CHINA RAILWAY NUODE INVESTMENT

GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL

41FL 165M

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 84540 M2

RENDER:



















LATEST PHOTO OF THIS PROJECT:


----------



## GERMAN2106

All the projects are awesome I hope to visit someday these city


----------



## lawdefender

VIP HEADQUARTER (PREPAREING STATE)


LOCATION: PAZHOU, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: VIP GROUP

TOWER 1： 32FL, 172.5M
TOWER 2： 24FL, 138M

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 115，994 M2
https://kknews.cc/house/kzzq48.html

RENDER:




























FOUNDATION DAY :


----------



## lawdefender

ROFO UNION PLAZA

LOCATION: SOUTH RAILWAY STATION, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: ROFO PROPERTY 

SHOPPING MALL + LOFT APARTMENT + HOTEL (REDISSON RED HOTEL)

TOWER: 36 FL, 160M

http://life.dayoo.com/travel/201601/18/87142_46214983.htm
http://gz.focus.cn/loupan/25300/lpdt797614.html

RENDER:




































PHOTO OF THIS PROJECT (U/C)
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/day_151126/1511261528edd20ac7c6c0cba9.jpg
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/day_151010/15101021480efc228fa90e245e.jpg


----------



## Zaz965

thanks for posting :cheers::cheers:


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU STEEL NEW TOWN (UNDER CONSTRUCTION)

LOCATION: BAIETAN, GUANGZHOU( GUANGZHOU STEEL FACTORY OWNS THIS LAND BEFORE AND RELOCATED NOW)

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 10170000 M2

TOTAL ACCOMODATED RESIDENTS : 200,000

GUANGZHOU LAND RESOURCES AND URBAN PLANING COMMITTEE APPROVAL NOTICE:
http://pph.upo.gov.cn/pph/pphImages/2013/06/20130000004620_635059872783281250.jpg


















RENDER:

























LATEST PHOTOS OF GUANGZHOU STEEL NEW TOWN:
http://img1.gtimg.com/18/1805/180568/18056876_980x1200_0.jpg








http://img1.gtimg.com/18/1805/180567/18056745_980x1200_0.jpg








http://img1.gtimg.com/18/1805/180569/18056968_980x1200_0.jpg








http://img1.gtimg.com/18/1805/180569/18056973_980x1200_0.jpg








http://img1.gtimg.com/18/1805/180569/18056969_980x1200_0.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Infinitus Plaza (proposed)

LOCATION: BAIYUN NEW TOWN, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: LKK Health Products Group

TOTAL INVESTMENT: RMB4.5 BILLIONS 

ARCHITECT: *Zaha Hadid*

COMPLETED IN 2020.
http://www.designboom.com/architect...aza-guangzhou-china-breaks-ground-11-16-2016/

http://newatlas.com/guangzhou-infinitus-plaza/46469/
http://finance.21cn.com/news/cjyw/a/2016/1115/22/31707679.shtml
http://news.ycwb.com/2016-11/15/content_23528511.htm

RENDER:








http://photos.prnasia.com/fileman/static_file/do_download?seq=-1&permalink=20161115/0861611897-a








GROUNDBREAKING DAY:
http://photos.prnasia.com/fileman/static_file/do_download?seq=-1&permalink=20161115/0861611897-b


----------



## hkskyline

* Zaha Hadid Architects’ Infinitus Plaza Breaks Ground in Guangzhou, China*
16 November 2016 
ArchDaily _Excerpt_

Zaha Hadid Architects has unveiled the design of the Guangzhou Infinitus Plaza in Baiyun New Town, Guangzhou, China, coinciding with the project’s groundbreaking ceremony. The 167,000 square meter complex will consist of two building footprints, connected in the air through twin green-roofed skybridges to create a vertical campus for LKK Health Products Group (LKKHPG) and the Infinitus health products brand.

Employing ZHA’s trademark flowing forms, the building design follows the concept of the infinite, arranged as a series of endless rings that enhance connectivity and following the form of the symbol for infinity “∞”.

Within the complex, different departments and program pieces, including a new global center for R&D, a Chinese herbal medicine research and safety assessment center, an exhibition center and a gallery, have been arranged around four central atria and courtyards to encourage interaction between employees. On the roof, walking and jogging paths weave between gardens of Chinese herbal plants, providing a place of respite for employees.

“Zaha Hadid developed the design of Guangzhou Infinitus Plaza with concepts of integration, connectivity and fluidity. This groundbreaking ceremony continues her renowned legacy,” said Satoshi Ohashi, Zaha Hadid Architects Director, China.

More : http://www.archdaily.com/799559/zah...initus-plaza-breaks-ground-in-guangzhou-china


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU LIEDE HOTEL PROJECT (TOPPED OUT)

LOCATION: ZHUJIANG NEW TOWN

OFFICE TOWER + HOTEL

TOWER A: 46FL
TOWER B: 23FL

RENDER:


















LATEST PHOTO OF THIS PROJECT
http://p1.ifengimg.com/a/2016/1118/359619fb6fea88esize127_w860_h573.jpg
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201611/25/102756vslztls2skjkkysh.jpg


----------



## el palmesano

^^
nice


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU PEARL RIVER SIDE( BAI E TAN)


----------



## lawdefender

Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City 

http://www.ssgkc.com/P02_01.asp

The Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City (SSGKC) continues as the next iconic project of Sino-Singapore cooperation after the Suzhou Industrial Park and Tianjin Eco City. The SSGKC project was jointly initiated by leaders from Guangdong and Singapore to serve as a strategic development platform and a model for economic transformation and industrial upgrading. The groundbreaking ceremony of SSGKC was held on 30 June 2010. 
A Knowledge-based City to “Live, Work, Learn and Play” 

SSGKC is positioned as a unique, vibrant and sustainable city that is highly attractive to both talents and knowledge-based industries. In the next 20 years, SSGKC, covering an area of 123 sq km, is expected to house a live-in population of 500,000 and will provide a harmonious 'live, work, learn and play' environment.

Backed by Favorable Policies and an Engine for Guangdong's Economic Transformation 

In September 2008, Guangdong and Singapore jointly proposed the concept of SSGKC as an iconic project of Sino-Singapore collaboration. The Knowledge City Administrative Committee was granted municipal-level authorities, which contains legal provisions in many areas. 

Since the founding of the SSGKC project, it has been viewed as a model for Guangdong's economic transformation. Favorable policies have been granted to ensure the smooth implementation and development in the areas of talent development, industry promotion, technology, and finance.

Concept Master Plan

The Concept Master Plan of the Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City, as well as the Urban Design Plan for the Start-Up Area (SUA) was drawn up by renowned architect-planner Dr. Liu Thai-Ker. Development is planned in an integrated manner comprising hi-tech business parks, residential, commercial, recreational and public amenities – including neighbourhood centres. Green connectors and water bodies form a network through the entire City, with large green belts dividing it into the Northern, Central and Southern Towns. The Concept Master Plan has been further refined into the SSGKC Master Plan and Detailed Control Plans, which are gazetted by the Municipal Government.






































latest photos:


----------



## lawdefender

Hopson plaza Guangzhou (COMPLETED, OPENING SOON)

LOCATION: HAIZHU, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: HOPSON PROPERTY

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 260,000 M2

LOFT OFFICE + HOTEL + SHOPPING MALL (100,000M2)

OFFICE TOWE A & B: 26FL

RENDEN:


















LATEST PHOTO:
http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/9000000/8720000/8710800/8710723/78d5da14_z.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU CHINA SOUTHERN AIRLINE CITY 广州中国南方航空城 (PROPOSED STATE)

LOCATION: CONGHUA, GUANGZHOU

ARCHITECT: Woods Bagot

TOTAL AREA: 3.8 MILLION M2
http://design.yuanlin.com/HTML/Opus/2014-9/Yuanlin_Design_8561.HTML
http://www.chinaasc.org/m/view.php?aid=96003

RENDER:
http://static.zhulong.com/database/news/2012/04/06/156985747.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Bio Island 广州国际生物岛

LOCATION: GUANZHOU ISLAND, GUANGZHOU

URBAN PLANNING AREA: 1.83 KM2

Covering an area of 1.83 sq. km. and located in the geographic center of Guangzhou, Guangzhou International Biotech Island is the core carrier of National Biological Industry Base of Guangzhou (consisting of the Biotech Island and Science City under the jurisdiction of Guangzhou Development District) approved by the National Development and Reform Commission. It was listed in the Outline for Reform and Development Planning of Pearl River Delta Region in 2008, becoming a national strategic project and provincial core construction project. As approved by the Guangzhou municipal government, the Administrative Committee of Guangzhou Development District is the competent authority of the park and the park is included as an important platform for strategic development of “Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City, Guangzhou Science City and Guangzhou International Biotech Island" of Guangzhou Development District. Guangzhou International Biotech Island Investment & Development Co.,Ltd was founded in 2010 with its main responsibilities lying in the investment, development and operation management and investment promotion for the Biotech Island. On July 8, 2011, an opening ceremony was held for Guangzhou International Biotech Island and the first batch of biotechnology enterprises signed in. There have been more than 100 biotechnology enterprises signed in so far. 




Guangzhou International Biotech Island puts emphasis on introducing domestic and overseas high-end biotechnology enterprise headquarters and R&D center, biotechnology research and development institutions, biological service enterprises and organizations which provide professional supporting services and relevant financial investment organizations which provide such services as investment and financing and IPO listing for the development of bio-pharmaceutical industry. Adhering to the service concepts of “all for enterprises, all for investors” of Guangzhou Development District and under the guidance of the government, the Biotech Island Company has been providing all-round “one-stop” and “nanny style” service system for enterprises in the park which covers diversified services such as discussion on project, review and approval of site selection, industrial and commercial registration, property management, consultation on policies, conferences and meetings and supporting services such as catering. Since the opening ceremony of the Biotech Island, it has successfully held several multi-party conferences for international biotechnology projects, i.e. UK-China (Guangzhou) Healthtech Open Innovation Workshop, Israel-China Science Bridges and professional international activities such as project presentation by Chinese Biopharmaceutical Association，USA and has actively taken part in establishing international cooperation mechanisms with several European and American countries, including the United Kingdom, the United States, Israel, Switzerland, Cuba, Canada and the Netherlands. 




Relying on the rich cultural deposits, well-developed commerce and trade systems and environment suitable for establishing business and living of the millennium commercial city and the advantageous geographical location of the Biotech Island (in the urban center), the Guangzhou International Biotech Island will develop into a multifunctional urban center with biotechnology enterprises, talents and information integrated and providing governmental services, commercial services (financial services, trade and exhibition, etc.), and supporting services for living. It will be a place where high-speed pairing of wealth with intelligence occurs all the time, transactions of biotechnological achievements are concluded frequently and bio-economy flourishes. 

http://www.bio-island.com/en/Park.aspx?c=0201

URBAN PLANNING RENDER:
http://www.upo.gov.cn/Accessories/History/history.inf/wangyi.20070901.0011.jpg



















KWG OFFICE TOWER( STARLIGHT PLAZA): HEIGHT: 213M, 48 FL

LOCATION: CENTER OF THE BIO ISLAND (TWIN TOWERS)









http://www.gzkaisi.com/uploads/articleImg/201606/article_img/_P_20160629171959_62.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

NANSHA TAIGU CITY PLAZA ( PROPOSED STATE) 南沙太古城市广场

LOCATION: NANSHA, GUANGZHOU

LOFT APPARTMENT + SHOPPING MALL + OFFICE + HOTEL

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 830,000 M2

ARCHITECT: FANHUA DESIGN
http://www.fanhuasheji.com/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=13&id=36#10
RENDER:


----------



## towerpower123

These towers individually look incredible, but the urban planning is awful!!!! Did they literally design the Guangzhou International Bioisland with Microsoft Paint? There is that little detail in the plan. Just repetitive blocky buildings on enormous superblocks that are surrounded by ever larger highways. You know their focus when lane divider lines and turning lane arrows are the key focus of renderings. :soapbox::bash::bash::bash::soapbox::bash::bash::bash::soapbox::madwife:


----------



## lawdefender

towerpower123 said:


> These towers individually look incredible, but the urban planning is awful!!!! Did they literally design the Guangzhou International Bioisland with Microsoft Paint? There is that little detail in the plan. Just repetitive blocky buildings on enormous superblocks that are surrounded by ever larger highways. You know their focus when lane divider lines and turning lane arrows are the key focus of renderings. :soapbox::bash::bash::bash::soapbox::bash::bash::bash::soapbox::madwife:




THERE ARE VERY FEW DETAILS OF ALL THE URBAN PLANNINGS IN GUANGZHOU ON INTERNET, MOST OF THE RENDERS ARE FROM NEWS WEBSITE. WHEN THESE PROJECTS COMPLETED, PEOPLE MAY HAVE THE REAL IDEA WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE.


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU SOUTH RAILWAY SQUARE URBAN PLANNING (PROPOESD STATE)

LOCATION: SHIBI, GUANGZHOU

URBAN PLANNING AREA: 36.1 KM2 ( CORE AREA: 4.5 KM2)

POPULATION ACCOMADATED : 144000
http://www.gzfinance.gov.cn/gzgov/s7498/201011/701872.shtml
http://gz.sydc.sina.com.cn/zt/guangzhounanzhanshangye/index.shtml?utm_source=PDPS000000028794
http://www.xuehuile.com/thesis/8fbe68dc96df4cc6a93ecc17815bf65b.html

GUANGZHOU SOUTH RAILWAY STATION AND NEARBY AREA:









RENDERS:
http://img1.gtimg.com/house_guangzhou/pics/hv1/235/64/2008/130586755.jpg











































LATEST PHOTOS:
http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/orj480/593bbc68gw1f74p55t95cj20qo0k0wi3.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU INTERNATIONAL HARBOR CENTER 广州国际港航中心 ( U/C)

LOCATION: HUANGPU, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: GUANGZHOU PORT

LOFT APPARTMENTS + GRADE A OFFICE + SHOPPING MALL + HOTEL

OFFICE TOWER : 250M 52FL

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 380,000 M2
http://gz.fzg360.com/news/201611/566614_1.html

RENDER:
http://img5.focus.cn/c_fit,w_520,h_390/upload/gz/38544/a_385430249.jpg


















LATEST PROJECT PHOTO:
http://imgs.focus.cn/upload/pics/38557/b_385562120.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

TIANHE INTELLIGENCE CITY (PROPOSED STATE)

LOCATION: TIANHE, GUANGZHOU

URBAN PLANNING AREA:64 KM2

POPULATION ACCOMODATED: 300,000
http://baike.baidu.com/view/6851561.htm

http://www.thstp.com/upload/Image/mrtp/2552765765.jpg









RENDER:



























PORJECTS RENDERS:





















































LATEST PHOTOS:


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU INTERNATIONAL HEALTH INDUSTRY AREA 广州国际健康产业城

LOCATION: BAIYUN, GUANGZHOU

URBAN PLANNING AREA: 148 KM2

POPULATION ACCOMODATED: 350,000
http://219.137.167.211:8086/web/NewArticle.aspx?AID=152

GOVERMENT URBAN PLAN:


----------



## lawdefender

WINDOW OF GUANGZHOU (001 PLAZA)

LOCATION: HAIZHU, GUANGZHOU

GRADE A OFFICE + LOFT APPARTMENTS 

1 TOWER: 43FL, 208M
TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 167,000 M2
http://mt.sohu.com/20151225/n432602436.shtml

ARCHITECT: AKINS
http://www.atkinsglobal.com/zh-cn/projects/cccc-southern-headquarters

RENDER:
http://cg.silucg.com/uploads/allimg/141113/1009134Y1-3.jpg





















PROJECT PHOTO:
http://www.people.com.cn/h/pic/20150319/50/13902219212397168862.jpg








http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/bcb26b4bgw1f14r7aam0oj21kw2dg1kx.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

LINGNAN SQUARE (PROPOSED STATE)

LOCATION: HAIZHU, GUANGZHOU ( SOUTH OF CANTON TV TOWER)

GUANGZHOU NEW MUSEUM , GUANGZHOU NEW ART GALLERY, GUANGZHOU NEW Science Museum, GUANGZHU CULTURE CENTER + LINGNAN PARK

http://www.ycwb.com/ePaper/ycwb/html/2014-11/07/content_575545.htm?div=0
http://news.ifeng.com/gundong/detail_2013_08/13/28538690_0.shtml
http://bbs.hn.house.163.com/bbs/hainanyz/556576871.html

RENDER:


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU NEW SCIENCE MUSEUM

LOCATION: LINGNAN SQUARE, GUANGZHOU

CONSTRUCTION AREA: 80,000 M2

TOTAL INVESTMENT ESTIMATED: RMB 1.2 BILLION

WINNING DESIGN ARCHITECT: NIETO SOBEJANO ARQUITECTOS,S.L.P.(SPAIN)

RENDER:


----------



## lawdefender

HUACHENG SQUARE, GUANGZHOU ZHUJIANG NEW TOWN CBD


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU TV TOWER


----------



## lawdefender

YY HEADQUARTER (PREPARED STATE)

LOCATION: PAZHOU, GUANGZHOU

ARCHITECT: GUANGZHOU DESIGN INSTITUTE

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 139000 M2

OFFICE TOWER : 200M

http://yue.yy.com/msg/45621
http://www.gzdi.com/innovation/info_26.aspx?itemid=885

RENDER


----------



## lawdefender

NANSHA GEC INDUSTRY PARK 南沙GEC产业园 ( PROPOSED )

LOCATION: NANSHA, GUANGZHOU

DEVELOPER: GDEIT

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 470000 M2
http://www.gdeit.com/abouts.php?id=38

RENDER:


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU PANYU HOSPITAL OF CHINESE MEDICINE ( U/C)

LOCATION: PANYU, GUANGZHOU

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 100000 M2

TOTAL NUMBER OF BEDS: 800

COMPLETED BY THE END OF 2018

http://www.gzpyzy.cn/yykj/index_41.html

RENDER:


----------



## lawdefender

GUANGZHOU PANYU CENTRAL HOSPITAL (COMPLETED)

LOCATION: PANYU, GUANGZHOU

TOTAL CONSTRUCTION AREA: 235000 M2

TOTAL NUMBER OF BEDS: 1200

http://www.pyhospital.com.cn/yywh.asp?classid=002&selectclassid=002001

RENDER:









PHOTOS OF THE HOSPITAL:


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

ＧＵＡＮＧＺＨＯＵ　ＩＮ　ＳＰＲＩＮＧ　２０１７


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou North Station Complex (Construction period :2017-2019)

Total Investment: RMB 6.1 billions

Connection stops for:

1. APM to Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport: 10 km

2.Wuhan-Guangzhou high speed line

3.Guangzhou-Zhanjiang high speed line

4.Guangzhou-Qinyuan light rail inter-city line

5.Guangzhou-Foshan/Dongguang/Shenzhen light rail inter-city line

6.Guangzhou metro line 9

7.Guangzhou Metro line 8


http://cj.sina.com.cn/article/detai...inancepagepc&mod=f&loc=2&r=9&doct=0&rfunc=100











Render:


----------



## lawdefender

Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City 

http://www.ssgkc.com/P02_01.asp

Latest photos:


----------



## lawdefender

Poly Electronic Business Port (Nansha)

Location: Nansha, Guangzhou

Developer: Poly Property

Total Construction Area: 750,000 m2 ( Phase I :180,000 m2 )

Office + R&D Center + Wharehouse + Workshop

http://news.focus.cn/gz/2016-07-13/11010889.html









Render:


----------



## lawdefender

Aedas Unveils Project at Start of Historic Maritime Silk Road

16:00 - 18 February, 2017 by Sabrina Santos
http://www.archdaily.com/805310/aedas-unveils-project-at-start-of-historic-maritime-silk-road


Architects: Aedas
Location: Guangzhou, Guangdong, China
Director: Ken Wai
Client: Guangzhou Zhanying Property Co., Ltd.

Height: 150m
Area: 80762.0 m2
Project Year: 2020
Photographs: Aedas

Renders:


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha Jiaomen River Bank 

Location: Nansha, Guangzhou

Renders:






































Latest Photos:


----------



## lawdefender

Jiaomen River Plaza

Location: Nansha, Guangzhou

Developer: China Railway Construction Corporation Limited

Land Area: 43800 m2

Height limit: 120m

Office + Loft appartments + Shopping mall

Renders:









http://gz.house.ifeng.com/detail/2016_11_21/50939534_0.shtml


----------



## lawdefender

Pearl Bay Development Plaza(明珠湾开发大厦) (Under construction, completed by 2018)

Location: Nansha, Guangzhou

Height: 100m (24 floors)

Total Construction Area: 77000 m2

Architect: 中国建筑西南设计研究院有限公司( China Southwest Architecture Design and Research Institute Corp.Ltd)

http://www.nsuci.com/show.php?id=1160&cl=1&cls=3

Renders:


----------



## lawdefender

GT Land Plaza (Section Winter)

Location: Zhujiang New Town (CBD)

(Interior decoration Underway)

South Tower: 49 Fl, 282m
North Tower: 46 Fl, 206m

Grade A Office + Shopping Mall + Hotel


----------



## lawdefender

Cisco Intelligence City 思科智慧城

Location: Panyu, Guangzhou ( next to Guangzhou University City)

Land Area :350 hectares

Developer: Cisco System 

In April 2016, the Guangzhou municipal government and Cisco signed a formal cooperation framework agreement, Cisco and its 10 strategic partners and Panyu District Government signed a memorandum of cooperation, which marks the Cisco China Innovation Center headquarters settled in Panyu District. The contract with Cisco's ten companies involved in cloud computing technology, around the wisdom of health, intelligent logistics, data centers and other applications .

http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201701/04/139995_50699310.htm


----------



## lawdefender

Tianhe Jinmao Plaza 天河金茂广场(Under Construction)

Location: Tianhe, Guangzhou

Developer: Jinmao Group & Xinda Property(信达地产)

Architect: The Jerde Partnership (捷得建筑师事务所)

Total Construction Area:330000 m2


Apartments + Shopping Mall (70000 m2)
https://m.mp.oeeee.com/a/BAAFRD00002017022428144.html

Render:


----------



## lawdefender

The following photos are from Yayaow 
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2805420&extra=page=1


Guangzhou Skyline from the view of Pearl River South(Guangzhou International Convention & Exhibition Center)





































Guangzhou International Convention & Exhibition Center , from the view of Pearl River North:


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou East:










Pazhou Tower:


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Finace City Phase I (U/C)










Latest render 
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2903149&extra=page=2


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Zhujiang New Town CBD Skyline:


----------



## lawdefender

Sun Yet Sun Memorial Hall (Yuexiu District)




















Guangzhou City Hall(the traditional Chinese buildinig in the Center)


----------



## lawdefender

WAY WORLD　天河新天地

covers an area of about 20,000 square meters, construction area of about 100,000 square meters, a total investment of nearly 1.5 billion, set leisure, shopping, entertainment, catering, living, office in one, the product covers hotel-style apartment, Office and shopping center, of which 1-5 layer planning for the region's most high-end shopping center, 6-17 layer, respectively, hotels, apartments and office buildings.

Location: Tianhe, Guangzhou

Office+ Appartments + shopping mall

Renders:




















Latest photo:


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Liwan District Yongqing Fang (Old city Rebuilt Project)

Photos before rebuilt:


































































*Photos after rebuilt:*



































































































































Bruce Lee 's Ancestral home：


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou East Tower (by Jason Gee)

http://wx2.sinaimg.cn/large/615653c4ly1fdld60h5wdj20p10xcwly.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Bio-island Urban Plan Ajustment:

http://58.67.156.221//pph/pphImages/2017/03/20160000013011_636251348023104491.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Yuexiu Exhibition Center

Location: Yuexiu, Guangzhou

A commercial, office, exhibition building, 89,238 square meters; 3 underground, 42058.8 square meters; calculated floor area of 96600.6 square meters. 717 underground parking bays, 6-story podium for the exhibition purposes, 16 floors north and south office towers, limited to 60 meters high.
http://gz.bendibao.com/tour/2017317/ly228871.shtml

http://58.67.156.221//pph/pphImages/2017/03/sm_20170100002804_636252216113099118.jpg
Renders:


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Second CBD Information:

This year ,Guangzhou municipal government report clearly proposed a plan to build the International Finance City - Huangpu Port Economic Zone as the core of the second central business district, the second central business district project planning a total area of about 17.2 square kilometers, the core area of the river Area of the International City.

At present, the International Finance City starting area land acquisition and demolition has been basically completed, the second central business district will provide land area of about 0.3 square Km, to broaden the financial innovation headquarters and high-end technology enterprise headquarters business development of new space.

http://kb.southcn.com/content/2017-03/26/content_167718046.htm


*There are two proposed supertall projects : Global Financial Center 380m, International Financial Innovation Plaza 380m (shown in the below pic)*



















Latest photo by yayaow


----------



## Levifajri

nice


----------



## lawdefender

CITIC legend (西关海)

Location: Liwan, Guangzhou

Resident Tower Number: 17

Tower 7 & 11, 59 fl, 206m


----------



## lawdefender

航拍羊城
作者：小飞社　(BY XIAO FEI SHE)

http://photo.poco.cn/x/detail_product-upi-photo_id-5567211.html


----------



## lawdefender

photo by 影无止境
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2811762&extra=page=1&page=4

Poly Pazhou Project:


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

Poly Yuzhu Harbour Project

Developer: Poly Property Group

Location: Huangpu, Guangzhou

South Section: 210753 m2 (construction area)
http://58.67.156.221//pph/pphImages/2017/04/20170600003158_636275354002331441.jpg

43 fl office tower x 4

22 fl office tower x 2

8/9 fl office tower x 4

office towers + shopping mall 

North Section: 234756 m2 (construction area)
http://www.zghjp.com/upFile/2016623107792.png

53 fl office tower x 1
33 fl office tower x 1

office tower + shopping mall

Renders:

http://img1.gtimg.com/house_guangzhou/pics/hv1/14/48/2192/142547054.jpg










http://img1.gtimg.com/house_guangzhou/pics/hv1/128/48/2192/142547168.jpg









http://img1.mp.oeeee.com/201611/04/581c2e42d04d2.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Science City*

Guangzhou Science City (GSC; Chinese: 广州科学城; pinyin: Guǎngzhōu Kēxué Chéng) is a technology center developed with support from the Guangzhou government. The Guangzhou government is trying to make the Science City an important destination for IT R&D, outsourcing in China.

GSC is the core of Guangzhou Hi-Tech Industrial Development Zone, in Tianhe District. Its area is 37.5 km sq, east of Dongsha road, north of Guangshen highway, south of Guangshan road and Luonan road, and west of the north the second city ring road.

Urban Plan










Latest Photos:


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangdong Medical Valley Park*

Location: Nansha, Guangzhou

Developer: ZDVC Group

Total Investment RMB2.5 billions

Total Construction Area: 180000 m2

http://wap.ycwb.com/2016-08/29/content_22885448.htm
http://www.zdvc.net/?p=965

Phase I renders:


----------



## lawdefender

Office buildings U/C in Guangzhou International Finance City Area(part of second CBD)

photo by MOMU


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou E Commerce District ( many projects U/C)

Render:











http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201707/11/152118e49qqlqqqj616qqq.jpg








http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=903210&extra=page=1
Latest photo by saltice & 悟空16888 from gaoloumi
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201706/09/165603oamm1az1eos00e5k.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Panyu Wanbo 

photo by 龙在江湖1976


----------



## altasia

Thanks for the update, but seems something wrong with your photos


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction begins on mega pharmaceutical park*
June 23, 2017
China Daily _Excerpt_

Construction of a mega biopharmaceutical project in Guangzhou, Guangdong province, has officially begun with a groundbreaking event held on Friday.

Covering more than 350,000 square meters in its first stage, the bio-campus is expected to cost $800 million. The development is being funded by the Guangzhou Development District, General Electric and other companies planning to operate at the bio-campus in the future.

The project is expected to become a leading biopharmaceutical and health industrial park and is predicted to generate $4 billion to $8 billion in production in the following years, Guangzhou Vice-Mayor Chen Zhiying said.

"The project is also expected to play a big part in the economic development of Guangzhou which is making its top priorities to develop information technology, artificial intelligence and biopharmaceutical industries," Chen said.

GE senior executive Jan Makela said GE and Guangzhou have a long-term partnership.


----------



## lawdefender

中信泰富--凯达尔广场
CITIC Pacific - Cader Square


Render:
http://img6n.soufunimg.com/house/20...Fg1BESIZJHtAAaEe-N6gcAAAVJzQKvPMgABoST783.jpg









http://www.cadregroup.cn/upload/201703061143391.jpg









http://img6n.soufunimg.com/viewimag...2YRAAVu-A4R5_sAAVJ1gEpvuEABW8Q658/900x900.jpg



























latest development photo by kenta90 :
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201706/30/225537jgwb3kfbg3kkuwko.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Xiguan Hai(Residential building)

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Second CBD Area Map*











Latest photos of this area:


----------



## lawdefender

Lingjian Island, Nasha, Guangzhou

https://720yun.com/t/302jkpmOru1?pano_id=3883218


----------



## lawdefender

Poly Yuzhu Harbour Project

http://gz.house.163.com/17/0309/15/CF3IBBL6008786EU.html


The total construction area of 180 million square, is the only one in Guangzhou City, a joint development of the complex, Poly Real Estate joint world's four top design companies to build, the introduction of the island's art museum, auction, five-star hotel, boutique hotel, artificial floating island, culture and art park, shopping center, the construction of Guangzhou terminal relics exotic leisure area, heritage of thousands of years of civilization in Guangzhou, the construction of Lingnan Cultural Center. At the same time, the vibrant Suho District beach, container cranes re-use of the air restaurant, sustainable industrial civilization and other cultural elements of the show, so that the region turned around while the continuation of marine civilization, thick heritage.



Render:
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201707/04/121830ypwop81wprrwqhaz.jpg








http://img1.mp.oeeee.com/201611/04/581c2e42d04d2.jpg















































Latest Photo:

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201706/11/224159t6naqodgkhswege6.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

China Overseas Huawan No. 1 中海花湾壹号

Residential Blocks

render










Latest photos


----------



## Munwon

no pics


----------



## lawdefender

South of Haizhu

https://bbsphoto.gdtengnan.com/data/attachment/forum/201706/14/160039uvkbqvdgfvdvdblh.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo Teem mall 

Developer:GDH Real Estate

Office tower: 40fls(227m) + 186m

render
http://img.mp.itc.cn/upload/20170122/35300aa52a5542bf814653ac1a19a887_th.jpg









http://www.gdhdc.cn/upload/Article/1402/20142185931.jpg









Latest photo
http://img1.dayoo.com/www/201702/27/3e200343-99c1-4428-8345-42eae3c3fdcd.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Zhujiang New Town B1-1 project

Developer: GDH Real Estate 

Office tower: 59fls( 284m )+ 38fls (170m)
http://www.gdhdc.cn/ItemsDetail.aspx?code=0302&id=255

render:
http://www.gdhdc.cn/upload/Article/1311/20131188612.jpg









http://www.gdhdc.cn/upload/Article/1402/20142185406.jpg









Latest photo:
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201703/27/202850oub3q1badqf1yev1.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Renji Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University 

Location: Huadu, Guangzhou

Construction land : 125 acres, C
Construction area : 150,000 square meters
Number of beds: 1000 beds. 

The project is expected to be completed by 2020.

http://epaper.southcn.com/nfdaily/html/2017-07/04/content_7650118.htm

Render:

http://img2.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201707/04/96a98765-59eb-43cb-b290-b3e6d79a4d4e.jpe


----------



## lawdefender

Poly Pazhou | 309m | 1015ft | 61 fl | 196m | 643ft | 43 fl 

photo from anyunzhong, gaoloumi.com

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/...fu8242bbm.jpeg


----------



## lawdefender

http://img1.dayoo.com/www/201707/11/a77dd0b4-8b9b-4257-9b43-983aee55eef8.png












http://img1.dayoo.com/www/201707/11/c805b501-13b5-4c4a-b515-a75f9b950f13.png


----------



## lawdefender

http://www.wulong9.com/uploads/allimg/160901/222F2H14-3.jpg


----------



## Pansori

CTF is such a good looking skyscraper. Perfection in skyscraper design.


----------



## taotao10101

Henderson center (Already sold to FuLi corporation according to news)








Tai San Jyun Restaurant reconstruction


----------



## lawdefender

Huabang Headquarter Project 

Location: Pazhou

Architect: Huashi Design 

Project video:
https://v.qq.com/x/page/e0501nz5azl.html

render:
https://puui.qpic.cn/qqvideo_ori/0/e0501nz5azl_496_280/0


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou air view video:

https://v.qq.com/x/page/i0523ynltjq.html

https://v.qq.com/x/page/c03774v66ru.html

render: height of each project modified by dfllyf from goulooumi

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2906302&extra=page=1










Latest photo of Pazhou East Area:


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou CBD air view videos:


https://www.skypixel.com/videos/71b18cec-26ae-45b0-aa00-5158e95ae34a


----------



## lawdefender

The Heart of Guangzhou- Most AMAZING Aerial View

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNlN1_ANaJs


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou air view in 4K video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=844g7hoFmw8


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo CBD ( Panyu Guangzhou)



render:









http://newhouse.gz.fang.com/2017-02-24/24489779_all.htm

latest photos:
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=119430&extra=page=1&page=36
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2905138&extra=page=1










http://imgs.soufun.com/news/2017_02/24/house/1487898170489_000.jpg


----------



## taotao10101

New main building of South China University of Technology


----------



## lawdefender

*Datansha Island　Urban Design and Plan Renewed*

Twin Towers proposed: 

Tower A Height: 400m
Tower B Height: 250m-300m

Twin towers project developed by Capitaland Group(Singapore)

http://gz.house.ifeng.com/detail/2018_01_13/51351479_0.shtml
http://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/201707/05/139995_51457778.htm










The planning area of 239.31 hectares involving the current housing construction area of about 2.6970 million square meters; rehabilitation of the villagers residential 724,300 square meters, rehabilitation village collective property 162.24 million square meters, the government co-ordination housing 295,600 square meters; financing housing 1.4169 million square meters, financing business 493,800 square meters; planning 6 primary and secondary schools, 1 hospital, 1 cultural square, the new expansion of municipal roads 24 (total length of 2.22 km), green rate increased from 14.94% to 42.52%.


Datansha Island has completed the urban landmarks - Twin Towers design program, around the island green belt deepening program and cultural center - greenhouse botanical garden and Ferris wheel design program preliminary results, the initial optimization completed in seven aspects: 
1. to optimize the conceptual design of the twin tower landmarks in Datansha Island.
2. to deepen the breathing around the island green belt program;
3. to improve the island's earth balance design; 
4. to complete the southern end of the concept of the design of the Ferris wheel; 
5. to optimize the island's traffic organization and layout program; 
6. to develop a energy conservation concept of the island, and to build a energy efficiency program; 
7. to study the three-dimensional public city space, to achieve car traffic diversion program.

render:
https://i2.kknews.cc/SIG=uj01m7/2p340002p71s1s33nnrp.jpg









http://images.gzcankao.com//news/news/20170706/1499327854876059651.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Financial Holding Headquarters Project

Location: International Financial City

Height: 120m

Total building area: 115200 square meters

Architect: Guanzghou Design Institute 
http://www.gzdi.com/innovation/info_26.aspx?itemid=886


renders:


----------



## dida888

All proj is Incredible


----------



## lawdefender

Phoenix Lake 

http://www.gd.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2017-08/10/c_1121450949.htm


Phoenix Lake is located in the new Guangzhou Knowledge City south of the starting area, is an artificial lake, in the Pinggang River Basin downstream of the tributaries of the mainstream, covers an area of 476.04 acres, of which the water area of 238.77 acres, a total investment of 398 million yuan, Storage, ecological landscape, leisure function in one of the city park.


----------



## altasia

lawdefender said:


> Phoenix Lake
> 
> http://www.gd.xinhuanet.com/newscenter/2017-08/10/c_1121450949.htm
> 
> 
> Phoenix Lake is located in the new Guangzhou Knowledge City south of the starting area, is an artificial lake, in the Pinggang River Basin downstream of the tributaries of the mainstream, covers an area of 476.04 acres, of which the water area of 238.77 acres, a total investment of 398 million yuan, Storage, ecological landscape, leisure function in one of the city park.


I'm lost, anybody knows where is this located?


----------



## Jack Daniel

Nice building! Much better than replica European buildings or a fake Hogwarts castle. Would love to see more buildings like Taipei 101 and the Jin Mao tower being built in the Asian region.




taotao10101 said:


> New main building of South China University of Technology


----------



## lawdefender

altasia said:


> I'm lost, anybody knows where is this located?


Phoenix Lake is located in the new Guangzhou Knowledge City


http://www.ssgkc.com/P02_01.asp
The Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City (SSGKC) continues as the next iconic project of Sino-Singapore cooperation after the Suzhou Industrial Park and Tianjin Eco City. The SSGKC project was jointly initiated by leaders from Guangdong and Singapore to serve as a strategic development platform and a model for economic transformation and industrial upgrading. The groundbreaking ceremony of SSGKC was held on 30 June 2010.


----------



## altasia

lawdefender said:


> Phoenix Lake is located in the new Guangzhou Knowledge City
> 
> 
> http://www.ssgkc.com/P02_01.asp
> The Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City (SSGKC) continues as the next iconic project of Sino-Singapore cooperation after the Suzhou Industrial Park and Tianjin Eco City. The SSGKC project was jointly initiated by leaders from Guangdong and Singapore to serve as a strategic development platform and a model for economic transformation and industrial upgrading. The groundbreaking ceremony of SSGKC was held on 30 June 2010.


Thanks, so it seems to be in the north of Huangpu (google maps)


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha (Jiaomen River Section )

Latest photos by 石巷居士
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2912036&extra=page=1

Many residential and business office projects are under construction or just completed.

renders:


----------



## taotao10101

The Financial City of Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender

Ersha Island, Guangzhou

Most expensive residential area in the City, next to the Zhujiang New town CBD.


----------



## lawdefender

Baiyun New Town (build on the land of old baiyun airport)

latest photos:


----------



## lawdefender

Star River Headquarter 

location: Pazhou

Architect: SOM

Height: 46 FL/ 250m

state: Foudation U/C

http://m.mp.oeeee.com/a/BAAFRD00002017080346308.html


----------



## lawdefender

Huabang International Center

location: Pazhou

height: 150m

total construction area: 100,000 m2

http://www.xbzdjt.com/index.aspx?lanmuid=63&sublanmuid=639&id=987


----------



## lawdefender

Kangmei Pharmaceutical south China headquarter

location: Pazhou

Height: 37 FL/172m

Total construction area: 78,000 m2


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou Western District Planning for Internet Innovation Cluster

Quantity of office towers in the plan:

300m+：2
250m+：4
200m+：8
150m+：21
100m+：24

most of the projects are U/C, after 4 years, this area will be a new CBD just opposite to the Zhujiang New Town CBD. 

Most of these projects are the headquarters developed by Chinese IT, E-commerce , Electric corporations(including Alibaba, Tencent, Guomei, TCL, VIP) And the land price is fixed at special rate for these corporations by the Guangzhou government.

renders:





























latest development photos:














































http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=903210&extra=page=1


----------



## Munwon

cant see pictures


----------



## lawdefender

TCL Plaza Guanzhou porject

location: Pazhou west 

Tower A: 184m
Tower B: 130m


----------



## lawdefender

New World Estate Project in Zengcheng

location: Zengcheng, Guangzhou

Twin-tower, the highest tower with a maximum height of 240 meters

http://gz.house.ifeng.com/detail/2018_03_16/51408490_0.shtml

The project covers an area of approximately 35,245 square meters and a building area of 250,000 square meters, including commercial and office building area of approximately 138,500 square meters; residential (including public facilities) construction area of approximately 87,500 square meters and a hotel construction area of approximately 24,000 square meters. It is a city complex that gathers commercial, office, residential and hotel buildings. The total investment for the project is expected to be approximately RMB 5 billion. It will be built as a large-scale commercial-commercial complex in the eastern part of Guangzhou, with a twin-tower tower with a maximum height of 240 meters and will be completed by November 2021.


----------



## lawdefender

Zhujiang New Town CBD 2018

http://img1.mp.oeeee.com/201801/17/f160caa5d64d5a19.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Feb 7, 2018
*Eight killed in cave-in at metro construction site in southern China*
_Excerpt_

BEIJING (Reuters) - Eight people were killed and three were missing after a cave-in at a construction site for a new metro line in Foshan city in southern China’s Guangdong province, the city’s transport bureau said on Thursday.

Another nine people were taken to hospital with non-life threatening injuries after the construction collapse on Wednesday evening, Chinese state media cited the transport bureau as saying.

A section of road and pavement lined with streetlights had crumbled and sunk into the ground, leaving a nearby bus stop perched on the edge of the hole, according to pictures and video from state media.

The site was part of construction for Foshan’s second metro line.

Rescue efforts and an investigation into the cause of the collapse were underway, the transport bureau said.


----------



## lawdefender

hkskyline said:


> Feb 7, 2018
> *Eight killed in cave-in at metro construction site in southern China*
> _Excerpt_
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - Eight people were killed and three were missing after a cave-in at a construction site for a new metro line in Foshan city in southern China’s Guangdong province, the city’s transport bureau said on Thursday.
> 
> Another nine people were taken to hospital with non-life threatening injuries after the construction collapse on Wednesday evening, Chinese state media cited the transport bureau as saying.
> 
> A section of road and pavement lined with streetlights had crumbled and sunk into the ground, leaving a nearby bus stop perched on the edge of the hole, according to pictures and video from state media.
> 
> The site was part of construction for Foshan’s second metro line.
> 
> Rescue efforts and an investigation into the cause of the collapse were underway, the transport bureau said.


*This construction collapse was happened in Foshan not in Guangzhou. And here is GUANGZHOU | Projects & Construction thread. *


----------



## lawdefender

The Guangzhou International Medicine Port 

http://www.gimp.net.cn/#
borders the Pearl River and has developed a three-dimensional transportation network with high-speed interchange and direct subway access. The total area of 1,095 acres, construction area of 1.5 million square meters, a total investment of more than 20 billion yuan. Guangzhou International Pharmaceutical Port is positioned as the International Health City of Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macau in the Dawan District, and will be built as a bridgehead, gateway and hub for the “Belt and Road” international health industry.





































latest photo


----------



## lawdefender

Baietan International Finance Center Project


Twin Towers: 267m + 198m
Location: Liwan

The project plans to build 13,968 square meters of land for construction, with Fangcun Avenue 60m wide to the south of the base, Huadi Avenue 60m wide to the east, planning road of 15m width to the west, planned road of 20m width to the north, and culturally protected buildings to the north of the block. . The current project is undergoing detailed regulatory consultation and approval.

Development orientation: Baieitan International Finance Center has a project investment scale of approximately RMB 5 billion and is positioned as an urban complex with Grade A office buildings, boutique sales business, and open underground space. The project consists of two towers with the highest point of ground construction at 267.6m and 198.0m and a basement with partial commercial facilities. The basement has five floors. The total construction area is 267461m2, of which the commercial area is 50,000m2, the office area is 158,000m2, and the underground and overhead area is 58,000m2.

https://read01.com/gg78BkG.html


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Yihoo Center Project

Twin Towers: 150m+ 150m

location: Datansha Ilsand, Liwan
The planned urban green space on the north side of the project is near the Liwan District Children's Park on the east side, and the urban roads on the south and west side. It is close to the rail transit line 1 and the Guangfo Line, about 8km from the Guangzhou Railway Station and about 9km from the Guangzhou Tower. . The total construction land area of the project (including substation land) is 26267m2; the total capacity area is 126081.01m2. The commercial capacity is 27262.24m2, the office capacity area is 89867.99m2, the children's palace capacity area is 8005m2, the substation volume area is 920m2, and the parking spaces are 1280. The total investment of the project is 2.3 billion yuan, of which 1.2 billion yuan for civil construction investment and 1.1 billion yuan for equipment investment.


----------



## lawdefender

Lingnan V Valley

located at No. 657 Huadi Avenue South. It was formerly the site of Guangzhou Iron and Steel at the Zhujiang River in Liwan. The northern Huadu River is connected to Guangzhou Steel New City, the east is close to Guangzhou South Railway Station, the south is Pearl River, and the west is Zhuozhou. Foshan Qiandeng Lake Financial High-tech Zone. The project occupies a total area of more than 220,000 square meters, with a planned total construction area exceeding 530,000 square meters, and a total investment of 5 billion yuan.


----------



## lawdefender

Da Tan Sha International Center Project

location: Databsha, Liwan

Developed by Capitaland 

Twin Towers: 400m + 300m


The project is located in the south of the central part of Datansha Island in the Liwan District, on the north side of the Zhujiang Bridge, and next to the Tanwei Station of the Metro Lines 5 and 6, which is a financing land for the renovation and reconstruction of the Tan Mei Village in the Cantansha Island (AL0204032). Blocks, AL0204039 plots, were invested and built by a well-known multinational real estate company in Asia, the Kaide Group. The project covers an area of about 98,800 square meters, the net land area is about 63,500 square meters, and the total construction area is over 500,000 square meters. The estimated total investment is about 12 billion yuan.
Development orientation: The Great Tansha International Center project covers a variety of formats including large-scale integrated shopping malls, international Grade A office buildings, hotels, and service apartments. After the project is completed, it will become a new landmark “twin tower” high-rise building in Liwan District. It will introduce management models such as internationally renowned five-star hotels, serviced apartments, and Singapore Neighborhood Center to create a shopping, office, entertainment, leisure and urban environment. Modern business center for cultural and business contacts, headquarters economic center.


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou North Railway Station Hub Project* 

Expected to open: 2020

18 platforms, 37 railway lines

Total construction area : 925,303 square meters

http://www.sohu.com/a/200963421_582024
According to the announcement, the project is planned to be built at Tiangui Road, Huacheng Street, Huadu District and west of Wanda City. The project has a planned area of 185,242 square meters and a total construction area of 925,303 square meters. The main construction contents include construction of resettlement houses, construction of public buildings and parking lots and other related supporting facilities.


----------



## lawdefender

Latest Guangzhou time-lapsed video: 

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av17018875/


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Urban Plan (2017-2035)*

http://www.gzlpc.gov.cn/hdjl/zjyj/201802/t20180224_1543000.html
http://www.sohu.com/a/223923128_161795

City scale

*2035 resident population controlled at 20 million*

The draft plan proposes that the size of the population should be controlled scientifically. In 2035, the size of the permanent population should be controlled at about 20 million people. At the same time, the infrastructure public service facilities should be provided in accordance with the 25 million management service population. According to data released by the Guangzhou Municipal Bureau of Statistics, at the end of 2016, the resident population of Guangzhou was 14,443,500 people.

Public Transport

*Up to 2000 km of urban track network by 2035*

At the end of 2017, the Guangzhou Metro reported that the length of the subway line after the opening of four new lines including the southern section of the Guangzhou Metro Line 4, the first line of the 9th line, the first line of the 13th line, and the Zhicheng branch line of the 14th line Increased 81.6 kilometers to 390.6 kilometers, ranking third in the country and top ten in the world. According to the "Guangzhou Urban Rail Transit 3rd Phase Construction Plan (2017-2023)" approved by the National Development and Reform Commission in March last year, Guangzhou will build 10 new subway lines with a total length of 258.1 kilometers and a total investment of 219.6 billion yuan. By 2023, Guangzhou will form a rail transit network with 18 lines and a total length of 800 kilometers.

Urban structure

Forming a five-tier urban spatial network system

The draft plan clearly includes the area north of Guangming Expressway in Panyu District as the main urban area. The plan proposes to form an urban spatial network system of "main city district - sub-center - peripheral city - new town - village". Among them, the main city includes Liwan, Yuexiu, Tianhe and Haizhu Districts, Baiyun District, North Second Ring Expressway south of the region, Huangpu District, south of Jiulong Town and Panyu District, north of the Guangming Expressway. The main city area is the core area for undertaking scientific and technological innovation, cultural exchanges, and comprehensive service functions.

City Category:

Beautiful Livable City Vibrant Global City

Urban nature: Guangdong Province, the provincial capital, national important city, historical and cultural city, international comprehensive transportation hub, trade center, communication center, science and technology industry innovation center, and gradually build into a socialist leading global city with Chinese characteristics.

City pattern:

Constructing a hub-type network city spatial pattern

Main City: Liwan, Yuexiu, Tianhe, Haizhu four districts, south of Baiyun District North Second Ring Expressway, south of Jiulong Town, Huangpu District and north of Guangming Expressway, Panyu District.

Sub-center: Nansha District

Peripheral urban areas: Huadu City, Airport Economic Zone, Knowledge City, Southern Panyu District, Conghua City and Zengcheng City

New towns: relatively independent towns

Rural: rural residents concentrated living area

Urban ecology:

Beautiful livable flower city in harmony with human nature

Eco-network: 9 important ecological areas with concentrated distribution of ecological resources in Weiyu City; constructing a network of ecological corridors with “three vertical and five horizontal corridors”

Recreational Network: By 2035, the number of ecological parks will increase from 108 to 138, and a greenway network of 3,800 kilometers will be built, forming a 1,000-kilometer hiking trail.

Protect Rivers: By 2035, the city's surface water rate will reach 10.2%

City features:

Highlights the internationalization of Guangzhou and the charm of modern cities

General appearance: The northern part highlights the appearance of ecological forests, the central part highlights the urban features, and the southern part highlights the coastal features.

Cultural Landscape: Build three 10 km high-quality Pearl River landscape belts; protect and activate the historical city; connect a group of buildings, streets, and blocks that best reflect the historical and cultural features of Guangzhou and show the most traditional features of Guangzhou.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou twin towers in the night

photo by 西门大官人2

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201803/20/143250shnhxupnujuemfzn.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Jumeirah Guangzhou （expected to open 2019)
https://www.jumeirah.com/en/jumeira...ure-plans/hotels-and-resorts-in-asia-pacific/

Jumeirah Guangzhou and Jumeirah Living Guangzhou, China

Jumeirah Guangzhou is located in the centre of New Pearl City, Tian He District, Guangzhou’s premier and rapidly growing commercial city centre.

The hotel will feature several restaurants and bars, a Talise Spa, swimming pool and fitness centre. It will also offer 124 premier rooms and spa suites. The former rooms located on high floors with commanding views of Guangzhou’s city centre. The spa suites link to the recreational facilities for providing the greatest convenience to spa lovers.

Jumeirah Living Guangzhou will consist of 169-room Serviced Apartments and will feature a resident’s breakfast lounge, a library, outdoor swimming pool and fitness centre. The Serviced Apartments will be situated adjacent to the GT Land Retail Plaza, providing great connections to the social centre of Guangzhou.


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]2018.01.12 by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]IMG_4738 by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]血一般红 Blood red by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]廣東科學中心 Guangdong Science Center by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]









[/url]mmexport1451222584165 by Yeson CAT, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Architecture lover

Contemporary, yet sci-fi.
Real, yet fictional. 
#Otherworldly


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]Blue Gold by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]IMG_4866 by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Architecture lover

It has the quality of a North American skyline.


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West, the area of the photo showing below will be a new E-commerce CBD of Guangzhou in a few years time。 

Supertalls， 300m+ x 3，
Skyscrapers，200m+ x 13









[/url]IMG_4876 by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]三塔之夜 Night of Three tower by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]IMG_6495-Pano by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]Citylight by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]IMG_0919 by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]IMG_0931 by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]IMG_3505-Pano by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]富力海珠城 by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

POLY Yuzhu Harbor Project


The scope of project reconstruction covers a total area of 650,053 square meters, a total construction area of 1,282,500 square meters, a gross volume rate of 2.0, and an estimated reconstruction cost of approximately 19.877 billion yuan. The nature of the use is commercial finance, culture and entertainment, residence, transportation facilities and road land. The commercial reconstruction unit has a total land area of 549,156 square meters and a total construction area of 1,118,826 square meters. The residential reconstruction unit has a total land area of 100,897 square meters and a total construction area. 164,941 square meters.
http://gd.qq.com/a/20180622/036875.htm




















North Section:


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]Canton skyline by lok, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]芳村码头2 by lansonchen, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou airview


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Sport Arena


----------



## lawdefender

Haizhu Bridge


----------



## lawdefender




----------



## lawdefender




----------



## taotao10101

*GUANGZHOU | Projects &amp; Construction*

A rendering of the renovation of Guangzhou Station from the city planning museum. Probably not the final plan but still suggestive. The Soviet style old station building will be preserved despite a 2 times bigger new station will be built behind it together with a new northern entrance and plaza






photo by me


----------



## taotao10101

West Pazhou

























First picture from WeChat. Other photos by me


----------



## lawdefender

photo by coattail


----------



## taotao10101

*GUANGZHOU | Projects &amp; Construction*

I made the first picture from a shot from 2 years ago, and I took the second one last week. Since 2 years ago the financial city has remained largely on hold due to height restrictions from a nearby military airport. This place gotta be huge if ever completed






The rendering and the photo are of the same scale


----------



## lawdefender

Ersha island, most expensive estate area in Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]IMG_3425 by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

The global dream building project capping ceremony, Global Dream Building is located in the western area of Pazhou, with a total construction area of about 73,000 square meters and a building height of 172.3 meters.

http://www.gzcankao.com/news/detail?nid=219369


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]Amazing Guangzhou, China by shinnygogo, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender

[/url]#skyline #canton #skyscraper #skyscrapercity #skylines #cityskyline #ifc #ctf #guangzhou #zhujiangnewtown #cbd #china #cityscape #cityview #sunset #sunset&#55356;&#57093; #广州 #珠江新城 #西塔 #东塔 #周大福中心 #珠江 by lok, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Atmosphere

Lawdefender, it's better to post pictures here of construction projects. All these pictures are very nice but without specific construction projects showing a bit useless here. 

There is a thread already for general Guangzhou skyline pictures: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=619404&page=45


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou west , E-Commerce CBD

render plan











latest photos


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Cantonese Opera House 

Location： Zhujiang New Towm

Architect: Guangzhou Design Institute 

https://www.gzdi.com/news/info_14.aspx?itemid=363


The project covers an area of 10,680 square meters and a total construction area of 43,775 square meters. The main construction contents include 1,200 seats large theaters, 500 seats small theaters, Cantonese opera cinemas, professional work rooms, rehearsal rooms, training rooms, exhibition rooms, ancillary services, and underground parking garages.

The design of the project is based on the theme of the beautiful head crown costume worn by the Cantonese opera performers.


----------



## lawdefender

Haizhu Bay Urban design and plan

http://www.sohu.com/a/248048362_258093
Haizhu Bay (Liteng District) is located in the southern part of Haizhu District. The planning area is from Haizhu Wetland in the north, Daganwei in the west, South China Expressway in the east, and the central line of the Pearl River rear channel in the south. The area is about 9.37 square kilometers (the area after deducting water is 7.4 square kilometers).


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Wanbo CBD latest photo

http://assets.wenweipo.com/image/2018/08/30/lwwilliam_711c2ff4ef9608a1c1f4c337207f0e4e.jpg


----------



## lawdefender

Elevator subsidy program for old buildings in 7 districts of Guangzhou (as of the end of August 2018)

http://news.ycwb.com/2018-09/03/content_30080578.htm

● Liwan District : 100,000 yuan/per Elevator , valid until December 31, 2020.

● Tianhe District :100,000 yuan/per Elevator, should make up for it.

● Yuexiu District: 100,000 yuan/per Elevator, families with difficulties can apply for an additional subsidy of up to 50,000 yuan per ev. The validity period is from June 1, 2018 to December 31, 2020.

● Huangpu District： 150,000 yuan/per Elevator, fully subsidized households to increase the cost of the elevator, the validity period is from July 2, 2018 to December 31, 2020, the application period of the subsidy can be extended to June 30, 2021.

● Haizhu District： 100,000 yuan/per Elevator, valid from June 6, 2018 to June 5, 2021.

● Zengcheng District： 100,000 yuan/per Elevator, valid from January 1, 2018 to December 31, 2020.


According to relevant statistics, Haizhu District currently has 4,436 residential buildings with 7 to 9 floors, of which 413 old residential buildings have been installed with elevators. The proportion of elevators installed in old buildings is 9.3%.


----------



## lawdefender

The Guangzhou Changlong Group Headquarters 

The Changlong Headquarters Building is located in the Changlong Tourism Resort in Guangzhou. The south side is the Changlong Real Estate Sales Center and the north side is the main entrance ticket office. The total construction area of the project is about 94,000 square meters. Upon completion, it will become the headquarters building of Changlong Group. The project consists of two basement rooms. The ground floor consists of a 19-story office tower and an attached four-story podium building with a height of 96.5 meters.



Structure and features:

The tower is made of reinforced concrete frame-core tube structure system, and the outer frame column is made of circular steel tube concrete column. The outer frame column of the 17th floor of the tower is retracted by the large-span conversion beam, and the 18-story outer frame column is double-converted and externally selected to form a unique architectural shape.

Part of the podium is made of large-span steel trusses to form a large span cantilever, with a maximum overhang span of about 25 meters.

The skirt part of the project adopts the “flat-type + column pier” raft foundation (the pile foundation is used under the column with the partial base as the silt soil layer); the tower base and the partial podium column base adopt the raft foundation on the rigid pile composite foundation. The anti-floating design uses a hydrostatic pressure release technology with a hydrophobic layer thickness of 400 mm.

Architect: RBS,Guangzhou

render


----------



## lawdefender

https://new.qq.com/omn/20190108/20190108A0PI7Z.html

Guangzhou Office Market 2018

Stock: the city's Grade A office stock reached 5.2 million square meters;

New supply: In 2018, two new supply markets in Pazhou were added to the market, namely Poly Zhongyue Plaza and Poly Sky Plaza, bringing about 200,000 square meters of new supply to the market;

Vacancy rate: Guangzhou office rental market demand is strong, the city's vacancy rate fell to 4.3%;

Rent: The average rent increased by 11.2% year-on-year to RMB 190.9 per square meter per month;

Outlook: It is expected that the delivery of Grade A office buildings in Guangzhou will be ushered in 2019-2021. More than 2.55 million new supply will be added to the market, mainly in emerging business areas such as Pazhou and International Finance City.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Baiyun Railway Station Design Winning Option 

Architect: Design Consortium of Tie Siyuan, Nikken Design Co., Ltd., Architectural Design and Research Institute of South China University of Technology, and Guangzhou Urban Planning Survey and Design Institute

Detailed render photos at:

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3172807&extra=page=1

The Guangzhou Baiyun Station Hub Complex is located in the southern part of Guangzhou Baiyun District, with a distance of 23.2km from Guangzhou Baiyun Airport and 21.8km from Guangzhou South Railway Station.

Baiyun Station is one of the main passenger stations of the Guangzhou. It will carry most of the high-speed rail and inter-city passenger flow in the Pearl River Delta. One of the most important high speed railway station in the network. The scale of the station is 11 platforms and 26 lines, the station area is 143,000 square meters, and the comprehensive development area of the station area is 479,000 square meters.


----------



## c^3

The Baiyun area west of the highway to the airport has a poor public transportation connectivity. With this hub, also called Tangxi Station, along with the new metro lines(8,12,13,14..), the improvement will be really considerable. I guess they will not start with the refurbishment of Guangzhou Railway Station until they finish this project.


----------



## lawdefender

广商中心 GUANGZHOU BUSINESS CENTER


http://www.star-river.com/page/shangye-guangshangzhongxin

The project covers an area of more than 6,900 square meters, with a planned construction height of 375.5 meters, a construction area of 220,000 square meters, 5 underground floors and 60 floors above ground.

Architect: SOM 

Location: Pazhou West CBD

*Construction height: 375.5 meters, 60 floors*

render



















The foundation in preparing stage (2019-01-11)
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=113862&extra=page=1&page=38
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3171158&extra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=114


----------



## lawdefender

星河湾中心 STAR RIVE CENTER

http://www.star-river.com/page/shangye-xinghewanzhongxinxin

The tower has a total height of 250 meters and 46 floors above ground, with a total construction area of about 120,000 square meters.

Architect: SOM

*Height : 250 meters , 46 floors*

Location: Pazhou West CBD


render



















Core structure 6 floors above the ground (2019-01-11)

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3171158&extra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=114


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Data 2018










Population(2018): 14.9044 million

GDP (Nominal) 2018: USD 345.44 billion （RMB 2285.935 billion, 2018 average exchange rate =1:6.617 ）

GDP (Nominal) per capita 2018: USD 23,177

GDP (PPP) per capita 2018 : USD 43,804

-------------------------------------------------------------

2018 Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport (CAN) : 69.744 million passengers, World ranking : 13th

2018 Guangzhou Port Container terminal : 21.92 million TEU, world ranking : 5th

2018 Guangzhou Metro System Length: 476.1 km (including Guangfo line and APM), World ranking : 3rd

2018 Guangzhou Metro system Ridership: 3.025 billion passengers, World ranking : 3rd

2018 10,336 pure electric buses were operated in Guangzhou， world ranking by quantity ：2nd 

Nature Index 2018 Science Cities: Guangzhou - world ranking 25th

2018 Supertalls completed in Guangzhou : 10 ( world ranking by city: 4th)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2018 Higher Education data, Guangzhou: 

1. 323,600 students enrolled and 1,084,400 college students registered in colleges and universities

2. 37,400 students enrolled in postgraduate programs and 101,100 post-graduate students registered in colleges and universities

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2018 Guangzhou fiscal revenue ：RMB 620.5 billion yuan （USD 93.77 billion）, an increase of 4.3%. 

（Among them, the national taxation department organized income of 400.1 billion yuan, an increase of 4.9%; the local taxation department organized income of 158.3 billion yuan, an increase of 8.0%. ）

The Local general public budget revenue ： 163.230 billion yuan (USD 24.668 billion), an increase of 6.5%. 

The Local general public budget expenditure ：250.584 billion yuan (USD 37.869 billion), an increase of 14.6%.
*

http://www.gzstats.gov.cn/gzstats/tjgb_qstjgb/list.shtml
https://www.natureindex.com/supplements/nature-index-2018-science-cities/tables/overall
https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%B9...B7%9E%E5%B8%82
https://www.ppmoney.com/wdforex/590961.html
http://gz.leju.com/news/2019-02-04/08306497984400456991662.shtml
https://wxn.qq.com/cmsid/20190130A11QB700
http://gz.leju.com/news/2019-02-17/08536502701209085067655.shtml
https://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_2996155
__________________


----------



## lawdefender

The Guangzhou Baiyun Station ( Complex Transportation Hub Integration Project)

*The provincial and municipal key construction projects with an investment of more than RMB 44 billion yuan officially entered the construction phase.* 

Recently, the reporter learned from China Railway Construction Co., Ltd. that the construction plan of Guangzhou Baiyun Station is fixed! The layout of the "square-circle-square" map will be used to create a retractable station that will "breath" the square.

The station scale is 11 platforms with 26 lines, and the station area is 143,000 square meters, which belongs to a large station. Comprehensive development includes hotel, apartment, office, commercial and other composite functions, with a total area of 479,000 square meters. From the appearance, Guangzhou Baiyun Station is like a "ring-and-loop" model. The project uses the layout of the "square-circle-square" diagram. The outside is the city, the inner side is the station, and the square is the two breathing squares. Judging from the published renderings, Guangzhou Baiyun Station has a strong integration, which can effectively divide different functional areas.

Among them, the breathing square can be used as a leisure landscape square in peacetime, and it becomes a multi-functional urban space for merchandise display and performing arts gatherings. During the Spring Festival, the Respiratory Plaza will become an extended elevated waiting room that accommodates a large number of passengers to temporarily gather and directly enter the station. The capacity is increased by three times, fully satisfying the demand for flexible waiting at the Pusu Passenger Station.

http://www.gz.gov.cn/gzgov/zxfwu/201902/8c5969bbcf1f49bb8245e35db14f0b28.shtml
http://news.ycwb.com/2019-02/27/content_30207033.htm

render of Baiyun Railway Station





































































































more details render photos 
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3172807&extra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=113


----------



## hkskyline

Feb 26, 2019 
*Nansha cruise port to start operations this year*
China Daily _Excerpt_

Nansha International Cruise Home Port, an international cruise home port, is expected to commence operations in Nansha of Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong province, in November this year, according to sources with the port development company.

The port, which will be one of the biggest of its kind, is spread over an area of 760,000 sq m, and will offer four berths with 1.6 km of shoreline. It can accommodate cruise ships up to 225,000 metric tons.

When operational, the port will be able to handle 750,000 to 1 million trips of inbound and outbound tourists a year, according to its developer Guangzhou CCCC Cruise Home Port Investment Development Co Ltd. The developer is a fully-owned unit of CCCC Urban Investment Holding Co Ltd, which is a part of China Communications Construction Co Ltd, a Fortune 500 company.

"The port will be able to host the world's largest existing cruise, helping to promote social and economic cooperation in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area," said Zheng Yifeng, an operations manager with the Guangzhou CCCC Cruise Home Port Investment Development Co.

The Nansha international home port will build two cruise berths with capacity of 100,000 tons and 225,000 tons in the first stage, making it one of the top 10 cruise ports in the world.

Nansha, in the southernmost part of Guangzhou, began developing the cruise industry as one of its leading industries in 2016.

During the past three years, Nansha handled more than 1.21 million trips of inbound and outbound cruise tourists, said Hong Mini, director of the Nansha Culture, Radio and Television, Press and Publication Bureau, which is also in charge of the district's tourism and sports affairs.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/241/119/127/1551154594902.html?newsId=62943


----------



## lawdefender

Poly East Transport Hub Project

location: Zengcheng, Guangzhou

*Height: 350 meters, 64 floors*

● The total construction area of the project is 470,000 m2, with about 150,000 m2 super-grade office buildings, nearly 40,000 m2 five-star hotels, and about 30,000 m2 large-scale community commercial centers. At the same time, it will build about 90,000 m2 high-end business center residences. Super-A office building, central business, five-star hotel, residential in one.

http://www.sohu.com/a/208610228_582024

render:











latest photos ( 2018-12-16), foundation preparing stage.

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=993234&extra=page=1&page=9


----------



## jain ladda

*Guangzhou Tallest Building Projects and Proposals 2022*


----------



## lawdefender

Southern Media Plaza



Location: Pazhou

*Height: 320 m, 60 floors*

Developer: SPM Group

Architect: AHN/FGP

http://www.nfcb.com.cn/new/2154.jhtml

render






























latest progress: foundation in preparation

latest photos:
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=119438&extra=&page=13


----------



## lawdefender

The first draft of the overall urban design of Nansha was announced

https://cj.sina.com.cn/articles/view/1661325893/6305d24501900glng

Planning range

The scope of this plan is the administrative area of Nansha New District, namely the south of Shawan Waterway in Guangzhou, including Nansha Street, Zhujiang Street, Longxue Street, Huangge Town, Hengli Town, Wanqingsha Town, Tung Chung Town, and Lam The town and Dagang Town have a planned area of approximately 803 square kilometers.

Work content

The urban space of 803 square kilometers across the administrative area of Nansha New District will be evaluated, and the existing plans will be evaluated. From Nansha as the core portal of the Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macao Dawan District urban agglomeration, the overall positioning of the city image and spatial characteristics is drawn up. Deepen the requirements of the Guangzhou City Master Plan for the functional layout of Nansha, optimize the Nansha city function, spatial structure and urban landscape, and determine the building capacity and other capacity control zones and guidelines.

Focus on the establishment of a characteristic urban landscape system in Nansha, delineate the characteristic landscape area of Nansha, and design key areas for cities along the mountain, along the river, and coastal areas, propose space development goals, and develop a working path for classification and guidance. The basic content of the revision of the overall planning of the new district city is proposed, and the implementation control measures and the urban design guidance strategy are proposed.


photos of Nansha


----------



## el palmesano

^^

wow, amazing


----------



## lawdefender

Xiancun renovation new urban plan officially released

Known as “the last village in the CBD”, the village is located on the east side of the core area of Zhujiang New Town in Guangzhou. On the northwest side, there are subway lines 13 and 18, which are interchange stations. The reporter learned that since the start of the transformation in 2010, due to the impact of factors such as demolition and resettlement and the increase of public service facilities, the village has not yet completed the renovation, and the urban landscape with perfect surrounding construction is very different.

According to the new plan, the total construction area of the village reconstruction area is 1.077 million square meters, and the floor area ratio is 6.99, which is consistent with the original control regulations. The total construction capacity of the resettlement area is 620,000 square meters, including 425,000 square meters of residence, 25,000 square meters of public service, and 170,000 square meters of commercial and apartments. The financing area has a construction area of 457,000 square meters, all of which are commercial or business functions. Compared with the original plan, the total construction area of the new plan remains unchanged; a total of 266,500 square meters of apartments and commercial commercial buildings in the rehabilitation and financing area were converted into residential buildings, and 29,300 square meters of commercial office buildings in the financing area were converted into public service and municipal facilities.

http://epaper.xkb.com.cn/view/1133556
http://gd.sina.com.cn/news/2019-03-23/detail-ihtxyzsk9730721.shtml

photo of Xiancun before demolition 



























photo of Xiancun by the end of 2018( demolition completed 75%)










render of new urban plan of Xiancun (left side of the plan is for developer's commercial property, the right side is for the relocation apartments for the residents of Xiancun )

One 300m + building is proposed in the new urban plan. 











*Average property makert price in this area : RMB 94,616 / per m2 ( USD 13,800/ m2)

After rebuilding, each family's property in Xiancun will be exchanged with the same size of the new apartment without any payments.*


----------



## el palmesano

^^


boring :/

to many clone towers...


----------



## lawdefender

Shabu Village Urban Renewal Project

Developer: Vanke Property

http://gz.house.ifeng.com/news/2019_03_01-51911653_0.shtml

It covers an area of 1,631,400 square meters and has a capacity of about 4,038,500 square meters. It is currently the largest urban village reconstruction project in Huangpu District. The urban renewal project of Shabu Village has adopted a comprehensive transformation and cooperation transformation model. Vanke Group has participated in the whole process and created a new regional urban center in Huangpu District. The total investment is expected to exceed RMB 26 billion.

It is estimated that the total construction area of public works will be 308,400 square meters, and a total of 174 newly built facilities will be built, including schools, kindergartens, bus terminals, fire stations, garbage compression stations, health service centers, community service centers, gymnasiums, museums, and elderly welfare homes. 



















render


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha New Library

The new library is built according to the service population of 1 million people. It covers an area of 13,000 square meters. It is built on the 2nd floor and 4 floors above ground. The total construction area is 25,000 square meters. and the reading seats are 1000. The new library has been capped at the end of last year and is now undergoing interior renovations.
http://www.sohu.com/a/194463971_664905

render



















latest photo of the project


----------



## lawdefender

"Waterfront Plaza"

The total land area is about 4.37 square meters, and the two buildings, one high and one low, are formed by the Jiaomen River, forming a patchwork of buildings.

The East Block emphasizes a height limit of 120 meters and a building area of 59,800 square meters (including the basement). It is designed as a Grade A office building with business office functions.

At present, in addition to the 120-meter-high Grade A office building on the east bank, the building of the West Bank has been basically completed. According to the plan, the “Waterfront Plaza” will be completed and officially opened this year. The second multi-functional commercial complex after the opening of Nansha Wanda.

render





































latest photo


----------



## lawdefender

Knowledge City Plaza

According to the news of Guangzhou Knowledge City Investment and Development Co., Ltd., with the start of the pile driver, the first project pipe was officially entered into the Convention and Exhibition Center area of Knowledge City Plaza. The Knowledge City Plaza officially entered the substantive construction stage.

The total investment of Knowledge City Plaza is about 9 billion yuan. It is planned to be constructed in four phases. The total construction area of the ground is 517,298 square meters, and the total underground construction area is 190,227 square meters.

In November last year, Guangzhou Design Institute, with its unique design concept, joined China Construction Eighth Engineering Bureau Co., Ltd., and won the bid for the Guangzhou Knowledge City Plaza Design and Construction General Contracting (EPC) project.

http://www.sohu.com/a/299990603_760769

render


----------



## lawdefender

Rising - The Grant City

Location: Wanbo CBD, Panyu

The project is mainly divided into three parts:

●* Main tower: a total of 57 floors, with a height of 266 meters*, including Super Grade A office buildings and Platinum five-star hotels - Le Méridien;

● Yuyu Tower: consists of two urban elites LOFT, each with green shared space;

● Shopping Park: It consists of a trendy commercial mall with a volume of nearly 70,000 m2, and a 12-constellation theme commercial street, Guangzhao·Wanbo Li.

Developer: Rising Real Estate

http://www.gdgsdc.com/mobile/index.asp
http://www.sohu.com/a/237672022_787964

render






































photo (2018-06-25)











photo (2019-03-16)


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo Teen Mall

lacation: Wanbo CBD, Panyu

Architect: Arquitectonica（ARQ）

Tower A: 228 m, 40FL
Tower B：186 m, 30FL

100,000 m2 upgraded version TEEN MALL , 50,000 m2 characteristic living hall, 40-story commercial office building, 30-storey height 4.5 m LOFT APARTMENT

http://www.sohu.com/a/301758254_100195565

render




























photo (2019-3-26)


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou Wanke Exhibition Plaza

location: Pazhou West

Architect: Aedas

North Tower: 250m, 57 FL

This project has two high-rise buildings, which are low in the south and high in the north. The north side super high-rise tower is about 250 meters high, 57 floors above ground, and the metering area is about 80,000 square meters. The main function is office. The south side of the auxiliary building has a capacity of about 10,000 square meters and 8 floors above ground. The main function of the first floor is commercial, and the other is office. The tower of the exhibition building and the annex building are connected by a corridor to form an inward-facing landscape inner courtyard. The landscaped courtyard has an area of approximately 1,500 square meters.

The project sets up exits to urban roads in two different directions of the base to reduce the intersection of ground traffic lines. A total of three motor vehicle entrances and exits were set up at the South Road and Fengpu Middle Roads of the Convention and Exhibition Center. The main parking of motor vehicles is located in the underground parking garage of the underground and second floor. A total of 618 parking spaces for motor vehicles are set up, including 562 parking spaces for cars, 46 parking spaces for small trucks and 10 parking spaces for loading and unloading.

https://m.leju.com/news-gz-6511380091887730834.html
http://gz.southcn.com/content/2019-03/08/content_185757401.htm
http://www.sohu.com/a/301322020_120092882










render 
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3191857


----------



## lawdefender

Haiyuxian Project in nansha “海语熙岸”项目

location: Nansha

developer: China Railway Construction Corporation

2 office towers + 2 apartment tower and a large shopping mall with a total construction area of approximately 282,000 square meters

Tower A : 170m, 34FL
Tower B : 116m, 21FL
Tower C&D : 93m, 23FL


https://www.sohu.com/a/315088215_100283120?sec=wd&spm=smpc.author.fd-d.2.1558894225877bEy9Kl2

render


----------



## lawdefender

International Hospital , First Affiliated Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University


Located in the west side of Hengli Island, the starting area of Mingzhuwan District, Hengli Town, Nansha District, Guangzhou

The project covers an area of 155,934 m2, with a total construction area of 498,818 m2, of which the above-ground construction area (capacity area) is 326,450 m2, and the underground construction area (not including the area) is 172,368 m2.

capacity: 1500 beds

total investment: RMB 4.82 billion yuan

project construction period : 2018-2021

http://www.gzsums.net/news_18503.aspx






















latest render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong Provincial Hospital of Traditional Chinese Medicine Nansha Hospital

The project is located in Zhujiang Street, Nansha District, Guangzhou. 

The total construction area of the project is 378,413 square meters, including 184,414 square meters for medical business, 21,224 square meters for scientific research, 15,000 square meters for teaching, 34,075 square meters for dormitory, and 128,140 square meters for underground use. . The largest single building area of the project is 39,651 square meters, the maximum building height is about 79.7 meters, and the maximum span is about 26 meters.

capacity: 1200 beds

total investment: RMB 3.489 billion yuan 

construction period: 2019-2022

http://www.sohu.com/a/311100174_664905

render





























interior design render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Women and Children Medical Center Nansha Branch


The project site is located at the south side of South Avenue, Jiaomen Island, Huangge Town. 

The project will include emergency department building, inpatient building, medical technology research building, administrative teaching building and logistics auxiliary building. 

The total investment :RMB 1.04 billion yuan. 

capacity: 780 beds 

construction expected to complete: 2019

http://www.cnhae.com/art.aspx?id=26624

render


----------



## el palmesano

awsome hospitals!


----------



## lawdefender

M-Live Mall

location: Huangpu, Guangzhou

Indoor area: 280,000 m2

Phase I opened : August, 2019

http://www.sohu.com/a/236630941_778261

render










latest photo of Phase I


----------



## lawdefender

http://www.mzjhkepu.com/cancer/article/15434
https://www.xuehua.us/2019/03/08/知识城皇家丽肿瘤医院一期正式封顶，高端医疗服/
http://www.sohu.com/a/251380870_692677
http://www.sohu.com/a/279663847_823042



Sun Yat-sen University Cancer Center, Guangzhou Knowledge City

Located in Huangpu District, Kowloon Avenue Knowledge City South, covers an area of 75 acres, there is metro line Line 14 direct to the courtyard. Knowledge City Hospital Area project began planning in 2012, is the new Guangzhou Knowledge City is currently planning the only triple-A hospital project, construction projects focus on the distribution of tumor prevention and control medical industry. The hospital district has been approved by the National Health and Family Planning Commission, is carrying out the first phase of the project construction, to three Class A oncology hospital standard construction, planning the number of beds 500, construction area of 104828 square meters. The building is expected to be capped in 2018, trial operations in 2019 and officially operational in 2020.

render










Guangzhou Royal Lai Oncology Hospital (Phase I) project

Working closely with Canser center of Sun Yat-sen University with a planned land area of 27,000 square meters and a total floor area of 106,000 square meters, the hospital has built high-end hospitals that meet the accreditation standards of the Joint Committee on Certification of International Medical and Health institutions (JCI), providing personalized, international and comprehensive medical and health services.

Guangzhou Royal Lai Oncology Hospital is designed by the French AIA construction Engineering Joint Design Group. The project is located in Guangzhou new knowledge city south of starting area, the first phase of construction total cost of 500 million yuan, a total building area of 77,400 square meters, height of 58.3 meters, 14 floors above ground, 2 floors underground.

Phase I : 200 beds

render

























Guangzhou Concor Cancer Center Project

Guangzhou Taihe Cancer Hospital is a oncology hospital featuring proton therapy built by the Concor Group and the Cancer Center of Sun Yat-sen University, and under the guidance of the MD Anderson Cancer Center of the University of Texas.

The hospital is located in Guangzhou Huangpu District Development Zone, the new Guangzhou Knowledge City, covers an area of 50 acres, 100,000 square meters, the planned number of beds 400.

Architectural design is HKS, Inc., an American architectural design company with renowned and rich experience in hospital designs, working with the Shanghai Institute of Architectural Design, which has experience in the design of proton therapy facilities in China, and is designed by another famous American Design Institute, HDR International Inc.

render











Guangzhou Hengjian Proton Therapy Center project 

the first stage of Guangdong proton treatment equipment technology industrialization project. September 28, 2013, Guangdong Heng Jian Nuclear Medical Industry Co., Ltd. and Sun Yat-sen University Cancer center signed the "Framework Agreement on the cooperation of proton therapy devices", the two sides will cooperate to complete the development of proton therapy devices, assembly, infrastructure, clinical trials, registration and certification. In July 2017, Guangdong Hengli Nuclear Medical Industry Co., Ltd. completed the capital increase and expansion of shares, Hebei United Health Medical Management Co., Ltd. became a controlling shareholder.

*The above 4 projects are located next to each other, and all have cooperation and connection with Sun Yat-sen University Cancer Center, which is ranking 7th in Nature index as Cancer Center in the world.
*

The photo below showing the location of the 4 projects: 

1. Sun Yat-sen University Cancer Center, Guangzhou Knowledge City (right buliding)

2. Guangzhou Concor Cancer Center Project (left building)

3. Guangzhou Royal Lai Oncology Hospital (Phase I) project (top side building)

4. Guangzhou Hengjian Proton Therapy Center project (bottom side building)


----------



## lawdefender

Cisco (Guangzhou) Smart City

The total planned land area is 3.5 square kilometers. It is jointly built by Guangzhou Panyu District Government, Cisco, and Country Garden group.

Cisco (Guangzhou) Smart City is located in the core area of the Guangzhou International Science and Technology Innovation City Launch Zone, adjacent to Guangzhou University City. The project focuses on the construction idea of “building and building cities and promoting production by city”, combining the advantages of Cisco IoT technology with the industrial solutions of industrial partners to build the wisdom needed for smart city life, work, study, entertainment and other aspects. The industrial ecosystem has created a smart city model with demonstration effects and industrial pulls in the country and the world. The completed Cisco (Guangzhou) Smart City Industrial Development Center was introduced in the future smart city, smart environment, and production city interconnection, and fully demonstrated the new look of smart cities. In the future, Cisco (Guangzhou) Smart City Industrial Development Center will build a high-end and high-quality innovation ecosystem by connecting global industries, projects and human resources, and strive to build a world-renowned technology exhibition hall, global smart city exchange and cooperation center and global scientific and technological achievements transformation center. 

https://www.cisco.com/c/zh_cn/about/press/china/2018/08-28.html
https://kknews.cc/tech/2b9m63r.html


render




















latest development photos -2019-06-08

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3194610&extra=page=1&page=2


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo CBD

Wanbo Business District covers a total area of 1.5 square kilometers of land, the total construction area will be 5.48 million square meters; the core area of the land area is only 0.63 square kilometers, the planned total construction area is 3.88 million square meters, the estimated total investment of more than 45 billion yuan. As of June, 2018, the accumulated investment has reached 31.7 billion yuan. The entire business district will be basically completed and put into operation by 2020.

In 2010, Wanbo Business District hired SOM Architects, to carry out urban planning and design, and based on this, developed planning and design guidelines. The revised detailed control plan for the Wanbo Business District (BA0903 Planning and Management Unit) in Panyu District was reviewed and approved on January 16, 2013 at the 6th meeting of the 2nd Guangzhou City Planning Committee, and on October 16, 2013. Approved by the Guangzhou City Government.
http://www.gz.gov.cn/gzgov/s5812/201808/f458fcbbb6fe4231bcd34373207cf125.shtml


location: Panyu, Guangzhou

July 2018, Jiacheng Underground space main construction has been completed, began to enter the interior decorating stage, is expected to be completed in 2020. The project is currently Guangzhou's most complex "dungeon", a total investment of 3.3 billion yuan, the total construction area about 1.8 million square meters, will be the "all-weather shopping park."

render










latest development photos
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3194849&extra=page=1


----------



## lawdefender

Tiande Plaza

Tiande Plaza is located in Guangzhou zhujiang New Town, the total construction area of 238429 square meters, of which 173107.6 square meters above ground, 65321.4 square meters underground. 

Grade A office building+ commercial complex + five-star serviced apartments/hotel

Tower A： 180m, 43FL
Tower B: 100m, 23FL


https://www.weibo.com/tiandeguangchang?is_all=1#_rnd1560187883697


render










latest photo


----------



## lawdefender

*2019 guangzhou timelapse by drone （4K UHD）by Chen Ziyang*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5tKoN5G1RE


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha Qingsheng TOD project

The Qingsheng hub Complex project will be developed with the TOD model(Transit Oriented Development), which will include new landmark office buildings, large shopping malls, in conjunction with the public Greening and recreation platform, provide quality commercial activity space, more seamless connection to high-speed rail and GZ Metro Qingsheng station, and with transport transfer halls, long-distance passenger stations, public transport terminus and other facilities.

Hub for transit : Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hongkong high speed railway, Guangzhou metro line 4, line 22, Zhinan line

The total floor area of the entire project is about 327,000 square meters.

developer: Sun Hung Kai Properties

Office tower: 250m, 60 FL

Total investment: RMB 6 billion 

construction time: 2019-2023

http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2019/06-06/8858111.shtml
http://www.sohu.com/a/319084529_667991

render




























project location photo 2019-06-10


----------



## lawdefender

Paso Plaza

location: Baiyun Distrid, Guangzhou

Office building + Shopping Mall + Loft Appartments + hotel

Total construction area: 360,000 m2

Shopping mall area: 260,000 m2

Shopping mall opened : 2018-11-28

http://www.sohu.com/a/278717718_663226

render






































photo of the mall


----------



## lawdefender

June 13, 2019, Guangzhou Municipal government issued the "Guangzhou Land and Space Master plan (2018-2035)" Draft for public consultation.

*The plan proposes to reasonably determine the size of the population and promote the long-term balanced development of the population. By 2035, the resident population of Guangzhou had been controlled at around 20 million, an increase of about 5.1 million over the population size at the end of 2018. Infrastructure and public service facilities are also allocated according to the management service population around 25 million.*

https://finance.sina.com.cn/roll/2019-06-14/doc-ihvhiews8764600.shtml
http://www.sohu.com/a/320456677_124706


render of Nansha


----------



## lawdefender

Baiyun Hui Plaza

located in Guangzhou Baiyun New Town shopping district, North center of Yellowstone East Road No. 88th, is a key commercial project in Baiyun region, covers a total area of 26,000 square meters, , equipped with nearly 700 parking spaces

construction area: 100,000 square meters

opened: 2018-08


----------



## lawdefender

Anhua Hui Plaza

location: Baiyun District, Guanghzou

The project is located on Metro Line 3 Baiyun Avenue North Station, near the metro line Line 2 yellow side station

Total construction area: 300,000 m2

covering 100,000 square meters home mall, 80,000 square meters Genesis Ark Shopping Park, 20,000 square meters exhibition and trade office headquarters base, 30,000 square meters apartment, hotel, 70,000 square meters car park and public construction.

opened : 2018-04-28

https://m.sohu.com/n/461072705/














































The longest elevator (64m, connecting ground floor to 6FL) in Asia


----------



## lawdefender

Poly Sky City project

location:near Baiyun Station 

developer: Poly Real Estate Development Co. , Ltd

http://www.sohu.com/a/305749342_582024
http://www.sohu.com/a/304388300_124706
Planning map shows that the project covers an area of 99720 square meters, the size of 304529 flat, planning 11 33-62-storey residential buildings. Planned motor vehicle parking lots: 3410 , non-motor vehicle parking lots: 3766 

The entire project consists of 62-71 (excluding 68) nine separate plots with a plot volume ratio of 5.0-7.0:

No.62 plots: planning 48 classes nine-year consistent schools;

No.63 plot: planning 2 x 49-storey residential buildings;

No.64 plots: planning 2 x 62-storey residential buildings (200m), 3 commercial buildings, one of which is 18 storey commercial office buildings;

No.65 plots: planning and construction of kindergartens;

No.66 plots: planning and construction of public construction support;

No.67 plots: planning 3 x 33-43 storey high residential buildings;

No.69 plots: planning 2 x 45-49-storey residsential buildings, 3 commercial buildings;

No.70 plots: planning 2 x 45-49-storey residential buildings, 3 commercial buildings; 

No.71 plots: planning public transport terminal, renewable resources recycling station and other public construction support.

The project was held on March 28, the groundbreaking ceremony, according to Guangdong Poly Real Estate Development Co. , Ltd. First Regional Executive General Manager Qiu Hanbo, the project planning layer height of up to 200 meters, is the highest residential super-high-rise buildings in Baiyun District.











render


----------



## lawdefender

*Hong Kong University of Science and Technology (Guangzhou) Project*

The site is located in the modern high-end service area of Qingsheng, Nansha District, covering an area of about 1.13 square kilometers. The school will take advantage of Hong Kong University of Science and Technology's advanced school philosophy and quality education resources in data science, robotics and automation systems, biomedicine and biomedical engineering. , interdisciplinary fields such as advanced materials, intelligent manufacturing and artificial intelligence, and cultivate international high-end talents with innovative capabilities.

The Hong Kong University of Science and Technology (Guangzhou) is a joint venture between the Mainland and Hong Kong with independent legal status. It is committed to cultivating high-end national talents with innovative capabilities to serve the technological innovation and industrial upgrading of Great Bay Area of Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macau. 

At the end of 2019, the first phase of the campus will start construction, and the first phase of the campus construction is expected to be completed within 18 months.

https://www.sohu.com/a/343739135_667991?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.4.1569571768151F736dt5




















render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong Business Center (376m) & Guangzhou International Cultural Center （320m）

The tow supertalls locate next to each other

location: Pazhou west E-commerce CBD


Guangdong Business Centre 

Height: 376m | 1232ft | 60 fl 

Architect: SOM

Construction stage: foundation preparing 
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=113862&extra=page=1&page=41
------------------------------------------

Guangzhou International Cultural Center

Height: 320m, 60FL

Architect: FGP Atelier

Construction stage: foundation preparing 
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=119438&extra=page=1&page=15

--------------------------------------------------------


Pazhou west E-commerce CBD urban plan render:









render


----------



## lawdefender

International Finance Forum (IFF) Conference Center Project

location: Nansha, Gangzhou

Total investment: RMB 3.5 billion

=====================

Winning design option 1 (top 3)

Architect: Institute of Architecture of Guangdong University of Technology & BAI Design International 


The plan is based on the concept of “Yunshan Zhushui and Bay Area Origin”. Responding to the shape of the Pearl River estuary, extending the main axis of the opening of the financial avenue, connecting the Bay Area Plaza, shaping the overall image of the sinking into the sea and connecting the world. The IFF badge is used as a planar prototype, and the leader conference hall is arranged - meaning the development of the financial island and the origin of the Grand Bay area.


----------



## lawdefender

International Finance Forum (IFF) Conference Center Project

location: Nansha, Gangzhou

Total investment: RMB 3.5 billion

=====================

Winning design option 2 (top 3)

Architect: GDAD+AXS

The curve of the design expresses the environmental characteristics of Nansha “Wu Shui Huiwan”, and the exterior of the building creates a building momentum of “Ao Li Chao Tau”; the interior creates a “Silk Road Oasis” space intention to adapt to the hot and humid climate of Lingnan. In the functional operation, “after the meeting” can be divided to ensure the comprehensive utilization of resources and meet the security requirements of important meetings. There are both political plazas that emphasize the sense of rituals in the city, and urban living rooms that present Chinese elements. The completion of the project will create a new landmark of southern China that is magnificent and melts into the sea.


----------



## lawdefender

No.1 Flower Bay 

location: Guanggan New City, Liwan District

Residential appartments + office tower + shopping mall

Total construction area: 1.3 million m2

27 towers, 22-59 FL

Developer: Zhonghai Real Estate

render


----------



## star.scream

Very claustrophobic!


----------



## lawdefender

Jiulong Lake Headquarters Project

The Jiulonghu Headquarters Cluster Project is located at the central location of the North Shore of Jiulong Lake in Knowledge City with a total investment of approximately RMB 5 billion.

The project integrates commercial, modern office and international star-rated hotels. It is the core functional area of the economic belt around the lake. It will form a functional network that is interoperable, complementary and mutually beneficial with other large-scale construction projects in the economic zone. It is the comprehensive development area of the North Shore of Jiulong Lake. Benchmarking project.

In the Jiulonghu Headquarters Cluster Project, the China-Singapore Cooperation Benchmarking Project will be built, which will become the tallest landmark in the entire Knowledge City area standing on the shores of Jiulong Lake.

With a height of 280 meters, the landmark building will create a new generation of super high-rise office and shared space. It is the cooperation between China and Singapore to promote knowledge city in the fields of technological innovation, urban construction, intellectual property, talent exchange and training, and investment attraction. The platform will become a milestone project for China and Singapore to create and win together for many year.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Chimelong Tourist Resort Phase III ready to start


The Chimelong Phase III project will use the new plan of “One Heart and Five Parks” to develop and construct new areas, drive the integration and upgrading of the entire resort area, improve the industrial chain, and build a new engine for Guangzhou Chimelong business growth, mainly in Four aspects:

The first is the upgrade of the amusement experience. Chimelong will focus on the frontiers of science and technology, stand on the top of the trend, integrate technology and tourism, and create a new generation of indoor fantasy parks and performing arts projects with international leading vision and level.

The second is the upgrading of industrial structure. Chimelong will strengthen content creation, planning and production in new projects, strengthen the use of original animation IP, increase investment in cultural and creative industries, and make tourism and culture, commerce and consumption highly integrated.

The third is the service upgrade. Chimelong will continue to expand the hotel group with a total target of 10,000 rooms, and add three logistics service areas to protect the resort's service packages.

The fourth is the upgrading of the traffic environment. Chimelong will cooperate with the upgrading and expansion of surrounding road networks such as 105 National Highway and Nanda Main Line, as well as the gradual improvement of public transportation networks such as Metro Lines 3, 7, 18 and Foshan-Dongguan intercity Rail, and further upgrade the parking environment in the resort area. , construction of the park APM system, cable car system, elevated track system.


https://m.mp.oeeee.com/a/BAAFRD000020190923209165.html


Guangzhou Chimelong Tourism Resort Phase III Project Render











-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chimelong Tourist Resort is located in the Wanbo area of Hanxi, Panyu. The project covers an area of 458.9 hectares. The resort is 7 kilometers from Guangzhou South Railway Station. 



In 2018, Guangzhou Chimelong Resort attendance: 19 million visitors.

Chimelong Resort Group ranking 6th of the top 10 largest amusement park corporations by annual attendance in the world.











1. Chimelong entertaining park




























2. Chimelong water park




























3. Chimelong safari park







































Tiger Mountain

The White Tiger is the treasure of the Chimelong Safari Park and the mascot of the Chimelong Group. At present, the Chimelong Safari Park has more than 150 white tigers, and it is well known as the World White Tiger Kingdom. In addition to the white tiger, there are more than 300 tigers of the South China Tiger, the Golden Tiger, the Silver Tiger, and the Bengal and Northeast Tigers, which live in the park. Each tiger species has its own separate living area.










4. Chimelong bird paradise




























5. Chimeling international circus theater












































































White Tiger Buffet Restaurant in Chimelong Hotel

1000 seats, RMB 268.00 per person


----------



## taotao10101

Pazhou(Lute Island) development area nearly fully fledged












Amid economic depression, however.


----------



## bat753

Poor animals, what a shame !


----------



## lawdefender

Project Name: *Future Port of Bay Area, Guangzhou Shipyard
*
Project Location: Baietan District, Liwan District, Guangzhou

Development unit: Guangzhou Guangchuan Industrial Co., Ltd., Guangzhou Shipyard Ship Co., Ltd.

Planning and design: SPARK

Design time: 2018

Planned gross floor area: 1,254,000 square meters

(of which, commercial office: 677,000 square meters, residential (including matching): 525,000 square meters, public service facilities: 52,000 square meters, underground business: 49,300 square meters)

Maximum building height: 300 meters

http://www.sohu.com/a/353612395_200550


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Fosun International Center (Height increased to 220m)

The southern headquarters of Fosun Group, located in Pazhou West CBD.

Stage: U/C
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2763933&extra=page=1&page=41


https://k.sina.com.cn/article_21315...cpager_focus&loc=9&r=9&rfunc=100&tj=none&tr=9




Latest render:


----------



## lawdefender

China's largest cruise ship home port complex - Guangzhou Nansha International Cruise Home Port officially opened for operation

http://gd.sina.com.cn/news/2019-11-18/detail-iihnzahi1547850.shtml
http://www.sohu.com/a/354620087_162522

Guangzhou Nansha International Cruise Home Port is located in the Nanshawan Block of Guangdong Free Trade Zone, the geographical geometric center of Dawan District of Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macao. The planned coastline is 1,600 meters, and there are 2 berths of 100,000 gross tons and 225,000 gross tons. At present, the first phase of the project has a total length of 770 meters, one bank of 225,000 tons and 100,000 tons of cruise ships, and a terminal with a building area of about 60,000 square meters, which can be docked at the world's largest cruise ship. The annual design passenger capacity is 750,000.

Guangzhou Metro line 4 ,Nansha Passenger Port Station, located next to Guangzhou Nansha International Cruise Home Port. Pasengers are easy to access to the Guangzhou Metro System. 






























































































render:


----------



## lawdefender

International Finance Forum (IFF) Conference Center Project Starting Construction

location: Nansha, Gangzhou

Total investment: RMB 3.5 billion

Floor Area: 323,000 m2

Land Area: 241,000 m2

Architect: Beijing Institute of Architectural Design (北京建築設計研究院)＋AAUPC(France）

https://www.sohu.com/a/355860901_100283120?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.1.15746649075728Moe1em











render


----------



## lawdefender

Our House Group Headquarter 


The total construction area of this project is 158,900 square meters, completed in 36 months (3 years), with a total investment of 2.4 billion yuan.

Location: Nansha

Twin Towers: 230m + 130m

https://www.sohu.com/a/357852935_100283120?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.2.1575387355599UCsE75v

render


----------



## lawdefender

Panyu District Hanxi Changlong Sub-district Reserve Block Planning in Dashi Street was approved by the Municipal Planning Commission

https://www.sohu.com/a/359352417_120152148

Overall rendering of the plot










According to the current control regulations, the total construction volume in the planned area of the plot is 99.23 million square meters, of which 71,600 square meters are commercial and commercial areas, 91,500 square meters are inhabited, and the gross floor area ratio is 1.67. After the adjustment of regulations, the buildable land within the planning scope was adjusted from 47.72 hectares to 38.02 hectares, the green space increased from 2.84 hectares to 7.06 hectares, the total construction area increased from 929,300 square meters to 1,385,200 square meters, and the gross floor area ratio adjusted from 16.7 2.33.

As the land was contiguous residential land in the original plan, the transportation, supporting and functional links with the surrounding areas need to be further strengthened. In order to make full use of valuable land resources, improve the level of supporting facilities and urban vitality, Panyu District was introduced SOM Architects, an internationally renowned design team, adopted the "urban design + regulatory adjustment" model to compile this plan. The latest plan proposes to tap the potential of land use around the railway station, strengthen the connection between Weber and Chimelong, improve the overall positioning of the region, and build a new Lingnan city and a model community of sustainable development with rich vitality.


Central Park renderings within the plot


----------



## lawdefender

On December 5th, "Deepening of the Controlled Detailed Planning of the Area Around Guangzhou South Railway Station" was approved at the Guangzhou Municipal Planning Commission 

http://www.sohu.com/a/359198518_124706

which is also the fourth round of planning adjustments made to the South Railway Station area. This plan comprehensively sorts out the problems that the South Station has faced in the past 10 years, and proposes a high standard positioning as "the best railway station in the world".

350 meters high landmark building + seven groups

The seven major groups in Guangzhou South Railway Station area are: core area, Chen Taugang, Xiecun, Shibi, Weida, Pingshan, and Shawan.

Built like this ↓

Core area: The industry is dominated by transportation hubs, headquarters offices, and industrial service functions. The group area is 4.04 square kilometers and the total construction area is 8.32 million square meters.

Create a landmark of 350 meters in front of the station and the image of high-end commercial buildings along the center axis, and use the above-ground and underground “dual lobby” design to construct a fast evacuation system based on the diversion of people and vehicles; create a connection between the building podium, ground facilities, waterfront green space, and trail , Reasonably set up small libraries, sports grounds and other facilities to enhance the overall vitality of the area; between the buildings of the group, a large flat-level aerial public garden and vitality space are formed through an aerial corridor on the same floor.











South Station area planning structure map will have 9 rail transit in the future

Intercity, subway, tram

3 intercity tracks ↓

Guangzhu Intercity: Guangzhou South Railway Station-Zhuhai;

Guangzhou-Foshan Intercity: Guangzhou South Railway Station-Financial City-Baiyun Airport-Foshan West Railway Station-Guangzhou South Railway Station;

Buddha-Guan Intercity: Foshan-Guangzhou South Railway Station-Guancheng.

4 subways ↓

Line 2: Jiahe Wanggang-Guangzhou South Railway Station;

Line 7: Foshan Beibei New Town-Guangzhou South Railway Station-Luogang;

Line 22: Nansha Passenger Port-Guangzhou South Station-Baietan-Baiyun Airport;

Foshan Line 2: Foshan Xi'an Station-Guangzhou South Station.

2 trams ↓

Nanhai New Transportation: Guangzhou South Railway Station-Nanhai Financial High-tech Zone;

Line N2: Guangzhou South Railway Station-Dafu Mountain-Shiqiao-Lianhua Mountain.











Road traffic

Construct four direct arterial roads that connect the South Station with the central city area quickly. It only takes 10-20 minutes to reach the city center from the South Station.

Channel 1: Dongxin Expressway (passed)-Ring City Expressway (passed)-Ruyifang Radiation (2.4km of the first phase will be completed in 2021; 5.9km of the second phase is under planning), with a total length of 18.7km and takes 12 minutes ;

Channel 2: Dongxin Expressway (passed)-South Fangcun Avenue (has completed rapid transformation, 4.8 kilometers)-Zhoutouzui Tunnel (passed), 13.8 kilometers, takes 10 minutes;

Passage 3: Dongxiaonan radiation south extension (planning, 9.4 kilometers)-Dongxiaonan radiation (passed)-Dongxiaonan elevated (passed), 15.5 kilometers, takes 12 minutes;

Channel 4: G105 (rapid transformation, 12.7 km (-Guangzhou Avenue (rapid transformation), 19.5 km, takes 20 minutes.




















Among the seven groups, the Xiecun group will have a very large professional football field, covering an area of 16 hectares. At present, the land for the football stadium has completed land acquisition and other procedures, and has become a government reserve land.

What is the purpose of this very large professional football field? Earlier, relevant authorities have revealed that the super-large professional football field on the east side of Guangzhou South Railway Station Business District may become the new home site of Guangzhou Evergrande Club, which is designed to accommodate more than 60,000 people. Compared with the current home stadium, the number of fans that can be accommodated in the new stadium will increase significantly.











latest photo of GZ South railway Station Area


----------



## lawdefender

Shimao Tianyue Project

location: Yuexiu District

Luxury Appartment

Height: 180m/50 FL

Developer: Shimao Group

Expected sale price: RMB 80,000/m2

Appartment size area: 129 to 213 m2



render










Natural garden, three-dimensional landscape, suspended glass pool










Hotel-style lobby, about 5.6 meters high










project development photo


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Greenland Central Plaza

Land area: 101,187 m2

Floor area ratio: 5.00 

Building area: 600,000 m2

Property type: Commercial & Residential

Developer: Greenland Group

Location: Huangpu, GZ

render



















Project photos


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha, Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Skyline: Pazhou West E-Commerce CBD + Zhujiang New Town CBD

New rising skyline of Pazhou West E-Commerce CBD (middle) + Mature Skyline of Zhujiang New Town CBD (right)


----------



## lawdefender

Wanke Shibohui Project

location: Guangzhou South Railway Station 

Land Area: 288,000 m2

construction area: 1,340,000 m2

Developers: Guangzhou Wan Che Real Estate Co., Ltd.

Officce Tower (180m) + Exibition center + shopping mall + Residence apartments + Hotel 

render






































project progress photos:


----------



## lawdefender

Jinpen Interchange bridge opened on 2020-01-01

Jinpen Interchange bridge connects Huadu-Dongguan Expressway and Beijing-Hongkong Expressway.

https://k.sina.com.cn/article_5787187353_v158f1789902000vazz.html


----------



## lawdefender

Tiande Center opened for business

http://www.sohu.com/a/357873420_120045188

Located in the heartland of the central axis of the Zhujiang New Town CBD, Tiande Plaza covers an area of about 49,000 square meters and a building area of about 240,000 square meters. It covers 5A super-grade office buildings, supporting commercial, shopping districts, international five-star hotels and administrative offices. It is a CBD complex integrating "international business, entertainment and leisure, humanities and social".

The design of the facade of Tiande Center is like two sails, which means smooth sailing.

The main body consists of two main buildings:

Tower 1 has 42 floors, of which 1-4 floors are podium commercial buildings, 6-26 floors are office buildings, 28-39 floors are five-star hotels, 40-42 floors are administrative mansions, and 5 and 27 floors are refuge floors. .

Tower 2 has a total of 23 floors, and the entire building is basically an office building. The flexible office space with a construction area of about 280-2700 square meters, with 4.5 meters of ultra-wide double-layer glass connected to the curtain wall, stands on the river from multiple angles, and has a panoramic view of the Pearl River.

render










photo of Tiande Center


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong Energy Industry Chain Project-Fullshine 101

It is located in the private industrial park of Tangmei Village, Xintang Town, Zengcheng District, Guangzhou City. The planned land area is 24,600 square meters, with a total construction area of 151,200 square meters. The highest building height exceeds 200 meters.

The project includes large shopping malls, high-end residential properties, Hotel, and Urban Collection Executive Apartments. It is a landmark building in Zengcheng District of Guangzhou.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Haixinsha 


The owner of Haixinsha——Guangzhou City Investment and Production Management Co., Ltd. released the “Announcement on the International Invitation for Public Bidding for the Invitation of Bidding for the Design of the Haixinshawan District Music Museum in Guangzhou”, saying that Guangzhou intends to upgrade the Haixinsha Asian Games venue Optimize the transformation and utilization, and build the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Music Museum (hereinafter referred to as the "Bay Area Music Museum"). The tender announcement shows that the total investment of this project is about 350 million yuan and the design fee is about 17.82 million yuan.

Erhai Xinsha is located at the intersection of the city's new central axis and the Pearl River. It was originally a military camp and was later built as the main venue for the opening and closing of the Asian Games. Haixinsha Island covers an area of ​​170,000 square meters, and the existing reserved construction area is about 119,000 square meters. The construction area of ​​the western district stadiums (including underground space) is about 98,000 square meters, and the construction area of ​​the original army barracks in the east is about 21,000 square meters. It forms a tourist hotspot with Guangzhou Tower, Huacheng Square, and Pearl River Night Tour, etc., and is an important tourist distribution center and destination in Guangzhou.

The tender announcement shows that the design goal of the project is to transform and design and revitalize the original Asian Games grandstand building. The Bay Area Music Museum, the Haixin Shawan District Music Park, and the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Music Cultural Heights And hub.

The design results submitted in this tender are divided into three levels: one is the museum architectural design plan, the other is the conceptual plan for the overall reconstruction of the stands, and the third is the Haixinsha Island plan (including the surrounding areas of Huacheng Square, Guangzhou Tower, and Ersha Island). Related project relationship research).

The functions of the museum include three parts: static exhibition, live performance, research and education. The total indoor building area is about 6000 square meters. It has fixed exhibitions and temporary exhibitions (themed exhibitions), small salon-style communication venues, experimental theaters, piano rooms, and Musician studio, recording studio, etc.

Museum supporting functions mainly include Internet music display experience, music cultural and creative product exhibition, multi-functional conference, cultural and creative office, large performing arts theater, boutique apartments, supporting commercial services, and parking services.

http://www.gzonline.net/roll/20190811/499007.html













Project Name: Conceptual Design of Guangzhou Haixin Shawan District Music Museum

Design time: 2019

Project address: Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province

Project Area: 170,000 square meters

Design Team: Australian IAPA Design Consultants Ltd.

Chief Designer: Paul Bo Peng


----------



## The seventh shape

Taken about a month ago







[/url]1 by The seventh shape, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## miguelmm

What project are those two towers rising in the middle of the pic?


----------



## lawdefender

^^ Yuexiu Tianhe Project: 213 m (52 FL) + 99.5 m (28 FL)


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Greenland Beingfun City Mall 

On December 30, 2019, Guangzhou Greenland Beingfun City Mall is opened.


Guangzhou Greenland joined hands with Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City Investment Development Co., Ltd. and Guangzhou Development Zone Financial Holdings Group Co., Ltd. to build the first large-scale commercial complex in Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City.

Floor Area: 81,000 m2















































Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City


----------



## lawdefender

The Guangzhou Aluminum and Yuanda Headquarters Economic Building project (202 m/41 FL x 2)

located in Pazhou, Haizhu District, Guangzhou City. It is a twin towers (202 m) project. The total construction area is 201,400 square meters, The total number of basement rafts is 24,200 cubic meters. There are 5 floors of underground space and a single floor area of about 10,000 square meters.

render










Progression of the project: 

Tower A: main structure completed 
Tower B: main structure to 27th FL

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=44354&extra=&page=17


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Cloud Lane


In March 2019, the first “Cloud Lane” design was first announced in Guangzhou. The 8-kilometer long boardwalk connects 8 major urban parks, including Baiyun Mountain,Luhu Park, Huaguo Mountain, and Yuexiu Mountain.

In early January 2020, the Luhu section, the sculpture park section, the Huaguoshan section, and several footbridges across the main and secondary roads were opened, about 4 kilometers long.


https://wemp.app/posts/8d9868e5-8c28-4a87-ab07-c6c6aca7b6bd
http://www.isenlin.cn/sf_3259A7A556144061AECAD4421269B51C_209_gdly.html

Cloud Lane Map



















Cloud Lane photos:


----------



## lawdefender

The Grand City Complex

location: Wanbo CBD, Panyu District

The overall project is mainly divided into 3 parts:


● Main Tower: A total of 57 floors with a height of 266 meters, including a A Grade office building and a five-star hotel: Le Méridien;

● Shengyu Tower: It consists of two urban elites LOFT, and each floor is provided with green shared space;

● Shopping Park: It consists of a trendy commercial mall with a volume of nearly 70,000 square meters—Shenghui and a twelve constellation-themed style commercial street.

render



















Project photo 2020-01


----------



## lawdefender

Aoyuan International Center (220 m) Opened 

http://www.sohu.com/a/362869222_787964

location: Wanbo CBD, Panyu District 

Commercial complex with a total volume of 340,000 square meters, Shopping Mall is about 128,000 square meters.

Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upper upscale hotel (Sheraton-expected to open 2020-Q1)

The main tower: 220 m

render


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo CBD, Panyu District


----------



## lawdefender

The Guangzhou International Medicine Port Project


The Guangzhou International Medicine Port Project is a key project for the province to build a strong province of traditional Chinese medicine. It is located in Liwan District, Guangzhou, and is located on the core axis of the Baietan Economic Circle.

It covers a total area of 73 hectares, with a total construction area of 1.5 million square meters and a total investment of over 30 billion yuan.
http://www.gimp.net.cn/about/about.html

render


----------



## lawdefender

"Three in One" Project

The total construction area of the project is 138,000 square meters. A total investment of 2.3 billion yuan.

1. Guangdong Art Gallery (including Guangdong Contemporary Art Gallery) :60,000 m2

2. Guangdong Intangible Cultural Heritage Exhibition Center: 23,500 m2

3. Guangdong Literature Museum: 15,500 m2

The location of the "Three in One" project is located at Baietan, Liwan District, Guangzhou. The construction period is 3 years, and it is planned to be completed by the end of 2022.

The convenience of transportation around the project will be greatly improved in the future. There are 4 metro lines passing by, which can directly reach Baiyun Airport and Guangzhou South Railway Station.

A 5,000-square-meter Fangcun Wharf Bus Junction Station will also be included. 666 car parking spaces and 28 tourist bus parking spaces will be planned underground.

The person in charge of the project design, Academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, He Jingtang said, The “Three in One” project looks like a steamer moored on the bank of the Pearl River. The east-west length of the building is 350 meters, and the height of the building is 80 meters to 30 meters. The sailing path is about to sail; the observation path on the side of the stadium is about 220 meters long and is in the shape of an arch bridge. It means that the past, present and future culture of Lingnan is connected like a bond, and Chinese culture is connected with world culture.
http://www.sohu.com/a/363551622_120091004

render


----------



## Maze Buildcon

The twin towers are really amazing and most of the above pictures are world-class. You can also check MazeBuildcon its projects are also good.


----------



## lawdefender

Baietan International Financial Center Project (290 m)

A 290-meter landmark urban complex is planned to be constructed, and the main structure is expected to be capped in June 2023.

located at Baietan, Liwan District, Guangzhou.


Country Garden invested approximately 9.5 billion in the Baietan International Financial Center project, which broke ground at the end of March 2019, and has completed the foundation pit support.

https://3g.163.com/news/article_cambrian/EC02HGL0008786F3.html

render


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha Archives Information Planning Exhibition Center

It is located on the south side of the Nansha Government Service Center. The total investment is 349,959,200 yuan, the land area is 25,952 square meters, and the total construction area is 34,300.13 square meters. The five collections of the National Archives, Urban Construction Archives, Land and Real Estate Archives, Local History Museum, and Urban Planning Exhibition Hall are integrated into two main functional areas: the archives area (Block B) and the planning exhibition area (Block A). .


The project has been basically completed, all the lighting projects have been completed, the main civil structure has been capped, and the roof grid construction has been completed. One, two, and three floors of the exhibition hall have been transferred to the Planning and Natural Resources Bureau.


https://www.sohu.com/a/367631735_667991?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.6.1579602527636oePseom

Photo of U/C










The Latest photo


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Nansha Wetland Park

As the largest wetland in Guangzhou, it is located above the migratory bird migration route and attracts nearly 100,000 migratory birds to inhabit winter each year, accounting for more than 50% of the total number of migratory birds in Guangzhou.

At present, more than 200 bird species have been recorded in the Nansha Wetland, including national-level and national-level protected birds. The most notable is the international second-level protected bird, the black-faced spoonbill.


The wetland bird-watching platform was officially opened in November last year and lasted until the end of the bird-watching season. Citizens who want to see migratory birds can go to the platform to watch birds at close distances, but they should follow the bird-watching rules. Bother birds, don't use birds to alarm birds, etc.


----------



## lawdefender

COCO Park, Guangzhou

Developer: Galaxy Holding Group

Guangzhou's first COCO Park landed in Nansha Jiaomen River area! 97,000 square meters of urban complex is expected to be completed by 2023

Including international style streets, international shopping centers, creative business offices, Class A office buildings, international boutique hotels and other functions, a comprehensive ecological high-end urban complex will be constructed in the Jiaomen River area.


COCO Park will set up a four-story themed shopping space and a first-floor roof garden, which will attract 300 stores to attract residents in the area and surrounding areas, young business people in the region, and Nansha border tourists to the consumer experience.

The planning plan shows that the first floor of COCO Park's shopping space focuses on quality of life. The shopping types include international brand clothing, fast fashion clothing, cosmetics, gold jewelry and new retail quality supermarkets. The second floor will focus on trendy clothing, fashion boutique accessories, and leisure sports retail. Hewang Red casual dining, the third floor is COCO parent-child space, set up supporting functions such as children's retail, children's catering, children's playground, children's training and education, etc., the fourth floor is focused on the construction of fun entertainment space, will introduce cinema, KTV, cross-border sports Experiences, gyms and specialty dining.

https://kknews.cc/zh-sg/house/3qbomg3.html

render


----------



## lawdefender

Bridge Design Scheme for Guangzhou Tower South Square and Pedestrian Bridge Project with North Bank of Pearl River

The announcement was officially released. It is planned to construct a scenic Pedestrian Bridge between the tip of Ersha Island and the west side of Guangzhou Tower. At present, Ersha Island has a bridge that directly leads to Haixinsha and Huacheng Square. By then, the neighborhood can walk across the river.


The solicitation is in the form of public solicitation, and openly solicits design proposals from domestic and foreign design units (including consortia) and individuals. In this solicitation, the qualification review committee reviewed the application materials submitted by the applicants, and selected 6 applicants as the formal invitation "finalists".

If the number of application units applied is too small to form sufficient competition, the solicitation organization unit may issue a supplementary announcement to appropriately extend the solicitation time. If the number of applicant units is less than 3 (excluding), the solicitation organization unit will reorganize the solicitation activities; if the number of applicant units is 3-6 (inclusive), it will be short-listed directly; if the number of application units exceeds 6, the applicant unit will be selected The formed Qualification Examination Committee selected the top six companies as "finalists" by voting.

According to the announcement, the time for the applicants to submit application documents: 9:00 am to 12:00 on December 6, 2019, and the application documents should be submitted at the 46th window of Guangzhou Public Resources Trading Center.

https://gz.leju.com/news/2019-12-06/17366608650188326486827.shtml

The red line: Pedestrian Bridge Project planning (280 m)


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD photos by drone (marcozh) -2020-01

U/C progress :
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3228352&extra=page=1


----------



## lawdefender

*City Complex in Guangzhou*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2238224

City Complex is a combination of three or more urban living spaces such as business, office, residence, hotel, exhibition, catering, conference, entertainment and transportation in the city, forming a multifunctional and efficient complex.



*City Complex Projects completed and opened in Guangzhou, ranking by the height of the main building:*



1. Chow Tai Fook Financial Centre (530 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium to high end) + Serviced Apartments (Rosewood Residence) + international brand luxury hotel (Rosewood)

2. Guangzhou International Finance Center (443 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium-to-high-end) + serviced apartment (Asccot) + international brand luxury hotel (Four Seasons)

3. Poly Skyline Plaza (317 m + 197 m): Grade A office building + international brand luxury hotel (InterContinental)

4. G.T. Land Plaza (282 m + 206 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + Serviced Apartments (Jumeirah Living) + international brand luxury hotel (Jumeirah)

5. International Grand City (264 m+ 183 m + 110 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium to high-end) + apartment + international brand luxury hotel (Conrad)

6. R&F Ritz-Carlton Hotel and Office Tower (252 m + 180 m): Grade A office building + Serviced Apartments (Ritz-Carlton) + international brand luxury hotel (Ritz-Carlton)

7. Kinggold Century (228 m) : Grade A office + Serviced Apartments + Shopping mall + international brand upper upscale hotel ( Grand Mercure)


8. Taikoo Hui (211 m + 165 m + 128 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (high-end) + cultural center + apartment + international brand luxury hotel (Mandarin Oriental)

9. Guangzhou Import and Export Fair Complex (198 m): high-end professional exhibition halls (338,000 sqm indoor exhibition area, world ranking: 7th)+ conference halls/rooms + Business centers + Catering court + international brand upper upscale hotel ( Westin)

10. Teemall (195 m + 150 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + international brand upper upscale hotel (Sheraton)

11. Grandview Mall (188 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + art center + aquarium + international brand upper upscale hotel (Marriott)

12. Guangzhou Sunrich Plaza (186 m + 102 m): Grade A office building + Serviced Apartments + international brand luxury hotel (Sofitel)


13. GZ The Place (126 m + 105 ｍ）: Grade A office building + high-end professional exhibition halls + international brand luxury hotel (Longham Place)

14. Baiyun Wanda Plaza: Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + international brand upper upscale hotel ( Hilton) 

================================================

*City Complex Projects under construction in Guangzhou, ranking by the height of the main building:*


Poly 335 Financial Center (335 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand luxury hotel (Intercontinental)


The Grand City (266 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartments + international brand upper upscale hotel (Le Méridien)

Cadre International Plaza (257 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartments + international brand upper upscale hotel (Marriott)

Aoyuan International Center (220 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upper upscale hotel (Sheraton)

Guangzhou·Nimble Square (220 m):Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upper upscale hotel (Hilton)

Huabang International Center (172 m):Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + international brand upper upscale hotel (Canopy by Hitlton)

Nansha Jinmao Bay (146 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upper upscale hotel (Marriott)

Zengcheng Hopson One: Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upper upscale hotel (Hyatt Regency)

Tonghe Kingbuy Plaza: Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upper upscale hotel (Marriott)

Guangzhou Design Hub: Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + exibition center+ conference center+international brand upper upscale hotel (Sheraton)

R&F Global Merchandise City: Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + exibition center + international brand upper upscale hotel (Hyatt)

E Park: Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upscale hotel (Courtyard by Marriott)

Guangzhou CRCC Global Center: Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upscale hotel (Courtyard by Marriott)

Winkong International Plaza(160 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upscale hotel (Mercure)

Guangzhou Hengsha Plaza: Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + apartment + international brand upper midscale hotel (Hampton by Hilton)


----------



## lawdefender

The following 6 City Complexes located in Zhujiang New Town CBD, the distance between them just 200+ meter away.

6 City Complexes in the photo below: (from left to right)

International Grand City (264 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium to high-end) + apartment + international brand luxury hotel (Conrad)

R&F Ritz-Carlton Hotel and Office Tower (252 m + 180 m): Grade A office building + Serviced Apartments (The Residences at The Ritz-Carlton) + international brand luxury hotel (Ritz-Carlton)


G.T. Land Plaza(282 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + hotel apartment (Jumeirah Living) + international brand luxury hotel (Jumeirah)

Chow Tai Fook Financial Centre (530 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium to high end) + service apartment (Rosewood Residence) + international brand luxury hotel (Rosewood)

Guangzhou International Finance Center (443 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium-to-high-end) + serviced apartment (Asccot) + international brand luxury hotel (Four Seasons)

Kinggold Century (228 m) : Grade A office + Serviced Apartments + Shopping mall + international brand upper upscale hotel ( Grand Mercure)


Also in the photo, you can find the luxury hotels and upper upscale hotels near the Huacheng Square:

Conrad Guangzhou
The Ritz-Carlton Guangzhou
Rosewood Guangzhou
Four Seasons Hotel Guangzhou
Park Hyatt Guangzhou
Grand Hyatt Guangzhou
Jumeirah Hotel Guangzhou
W Hotel Guangzhou
Grand Mercure Guangzhou Zhujiang Newtown


----------



## KillerZavatar

lawdefender said:


> [...]
> The red line: Pedestrian Bridge Project planning (280 m)


that's amazing, I spent a lot of time walking instead of taking the metro or in that case the APM and this would make it much easier to walk from Zhujiang New Town to Canton Tower.


----------



## lawdefender

2 City Complexes and 1 shopping mall located next to each other on Tianhe Road.

In the photo below: (from left to right):

Grandview Mall (188 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (300,000 m2, mid-range) + art center + aquarium + international brand upper upscale hotel (Marriott)

Parc Central (110,000 m2, shopping area, mid to high range)

Teemall (195 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (160,000 m2, mid-range) + international brand upper upscale hotel (Sheraton)


----------



## lawdefender

Construction of Pearl Bay Bridge resumed

On February 14th, the Mingzhu Bay Bridge Project Headquarters started the erection of the steel truss of the main bridge, fully restored the on-site production of steel trusses, and became the first key project to resume work after the Spring Festival in Nansha District.

The Mingzhu Bay Bridge project line starts from Wanhuan West Road in Hengli Town, crosses the Longxue South Waterway via Zhujiang Street, and ends at Humen Link of Nansha Street. The main line is approximately 9.1 kilometers in length, of which the Pearl Bay Bridge is 2.64 kilometers, which is the world The maximum span is a three-story truss arch double-deck bridge with a bridge width of 43.2 meters. The upper level is a two-way eight-lane urban trunk road. The lower level is reserved for light rail lanes on both sides, and the pipeline corridor is in the middle.


----------



## Zaz965

small urban village still remains in Guangzhou, who knows the next project on this plot? :dunno:








https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590458&page=335


----------



## Zaz965

^^
new enterprise

















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374269&page=50


----------



## lawdefender

^^The demolishing rate of the whole village of Xiancun exceeded 90%

South +, Information Times, Guangzhou, China, Guangzhou Daily 2019-11-23 08:20

Wide road,

Garden house,

Rebuilding the ancient ancestral hall,

2000 square meters large cultural square,

300 meters of landmark office building

On the 21st, Guangzhou Tianhe Xiancun official micro-signal released the latest progress in the reconstruction of Xiancun, and also released a video of the future planning of Xiancun. It is reported that the reconstruction of Xiancun has entered the fast lane. As of now, the signing rate is 92%, and the removal rate of the entire village is over 90%. The new regulatory adjustments have been completed. The three, four, and five phases of relocation houses have been constructed simultaneously. The shrine has begun.


Demolition rate of the whole village exceeds 90%

According to the official WeChat signal, with the concerted efforts of all parties, the village has been rebuilt into the fast lane. As of now, the signing rate is 92%, and the entire village demolition rate is over 90%. Housing security has been signed. Each house of the villagers has a new house to move in, and the relocation houses in the third, fourth, and fifth phases will be constructed simultaneously. The hotel, kindergarten, temple, and shrine are all under construction.

As the last urban village in the Tianhe CBD in Guangzhou,Xiancun is located on the east side of the core area of ​​the Pearl River New City, involving the east of Qiucun Road, south of Huangpu Avenue, west of Liede Avenue, and north of Jinsui Road. It is planned to expand the plot in the east of De Avenue and the surrounding village. The total planned adjustment area is 27 hectares. The village reconstruction started in 2010, but it has not been completed so far due to factors such as demolition and resettlement and increase of public service facilities.

In July of this year, the Guangzhou Municipal Planning and Natural Resources Bureau's website published the "Controlled Detailed Planning for the Village," which has been approved by the Guangzhou Municipal Government and has become effective. The new plan has a total planned population of 22,000. Under the condition that the total construction area of ​​the renovated land is unchanged, the height of the financing zone will be appropriately relaxed, the living area will be increased, and 20 public service facilities will be added.

100% guaranteed relocation

Village house rents are expected to increase by 300 million yuan annually

Spacious roads, garden-style homes, and 300-meter landmark office buildings ... In the future planning video released by the village, from "eat, wear, live, walk" to "learning, fitness, socializing, entertainment" and other facilities and equipment. It should be comprehensive, and the financing zone is planned to have high-end business office formats.

It is reported that the total planned construction area of ​​the village in the future is about 1.077 million square meters, of which the total construction area of ​​the reconstruction area is about 697,700 square meters, including: 612,100 square meters of residential buildings (65,100 square meters of housing in the financing zone), which fully guarantees 100% of the original site relocation 48,000 square meters of collective property (30,000 square meters of hotels and 18,000 square meters of shops), which can increase the village's collective income and share dividends; 38,500 square meters of public facilities, including meat market, education, medical, leisure, health and other business formats, Ensure convenient life.

In order to facilitate the daily life of neighbours and create an environment conducive to the growth of future generations, Xintuo Village will have a wealth of supporting facilities.

In terms of education, a new kindergarten and two kindergartens will be built, high-quality teachers will be introduced, and a good education environment will be provided for the village children.

During the construction of the temples and ancestral halls, the original architectural features and traditional concepts of the village were preserved, and the ancient architectural details were carefully carved to fully inherit the culture, so that the villagers' culture of the village can be inherited and developed.

In addition, in terms of service facilities and public facilities, there will be 4 meat markets, integrated family service centers, community health stations, community health service centers, residents' fitness places, swimming pools, and community garden roads. On the collective property, once the hotels, shops and parking lots are put into operation, it will further facilitate the daily life of the neighbours and improve the collective income of the village.

It is reported that after the completion of the village reconstruction, the environment is beautiful, the quality of the house is improved, and the transportation is convenient. The rent of the villagers ’houses has also increased accordingly. It is estimated that the income of the villagers’ individual houses will increase by about 300 million yuan each year. After the high-end hotels, high-value shops, large parking lots, and meat markets are put into use, it is expected that it will bring about 200 million yuan in revenue to the village collectives every year and increase the villagers' share dividends.

Create "Xiancun Green Gallery"

The "Controlled Detailed Planning of the Plot Village Site" released in July this year has appropriately relaxed the building height to form a patchwork sequence of buildings ranging from 100 meters to 300 meters in the transformation area of ​​Poke Village, while releasing more concentrated public space.

In the future, the façade of the financing business office area on the west side will adopt a simple and modern public architectural style, blending with the image of the office building on the central axis of the Huacheng Square. The residential annex area on the east side will be divided into simple and bright volumes and compatible with the surrounding colors. Make the appearance modern and harmonious with the surroundings.

Sketch of Xiancun Green Gallery

It is reported that the reconstruction of Xiancun land will be actively integrated into the overall promotion plan of Tianhe Central Business District, improve the public space system of the Pearl River New City, create a “Qiun Village Green Corridor”, and contact the “Flower City Water Mirror”, “Xingsheng Green Street”, and “Liede Waterfront” "The" Bottom Axis Interconnection Plan "four major landscape improvement action plans, creating the" Green Corridor Ring "of the Pearl River New City, as one of the highlights of the recent CBD construction improvement.

Transportation

This plan adds two non-positioning roads on the northwest and south sides of the village to further optimize the regional traffic organization. In addition, the subway station 13 and 18 will be speeded up to the village village station and the northwest side planned interchange Wait for traffic infrastructure construction to facilitate traffic access.

An underground circulation road is set up inside the plot to further improve the efficiency of vehicles within the planning scope. At the same time, it will integrate and connect underground parking lots to realize parking sharing. A total of 8838 parking spaces are planned.

Public space

Adopt three-dimensional public open space construction. Under high-density and high-intensity development and construction, try to increase the proportion of green space, leisure activities, and crowd distribution space in the community as much as possible, and improve the livable quality of the community. Specific include: three-dimensional slow-moving system, high-rise The sky garden between the towers, half-sinking the central green space square, the humanistic community center.

Among them, the construction of a green roof aerial platform that connects the financing area, connects subway stations, commercial podiums and semi-sinking squares across roads, guides the flow of people from the subway stations into the interior of the plot, enhances vitality, drives industry, and provides more opportunities for the surrounding population. Many green spaces for leisure.

Cultural heritage

At the request of the village collective, the existing 6 ancestral halls, 1 large temple and inscriptions in the village were relocated to the center of the plot, and a community square was formed next to it.

The planned shrine centralized protection area and community square covers an area of ​​0.8 hectares and will become the traditional cultural heritage and display space in the CBD.

Real estate integration map of the village reconstruction

"Mill a Village in Nine Years"

How can the old reform speed up?

This year, a new plan for the reconstruction of the village in Guangzhou, dubbed the "Mill a Village in Nine Years" by many media, has finally been released, and the urban village on the east side of the core area of ​​the Pearl River New City will be fully integrated into the CBD. Xiancun is one of the few remaining urban villages in Guangzhou's central urban area and the last urban village in the Pearl River New City. Although the renovation was started in 2010, it was not until 2018 that the first relocated households got the keys to the new house.

What slowed down the progress of the "three old" transformation? In the past 10 years, the "three old" transformation has effectively promoted the high-quality development and ecological civilization construction in Guangdong Province, but there are also some places that are not highly motivated, supporting policies are not perfect, and systematic incentive mechanisms have not been formed, etc. Prominent problems have made advancement difficult and relatively slow.

On April 19 this year, the "Implementation Rules for the Implementation of Guangzhou City's In-depth Promotion of Urban Renewal" was issued for implementation, including the comprehensive renovation of old villages, increased support for the conversion of old factory buildings on state-owned land, block-by-block conversion, and urban renewal and micro-reformation. In terms of aspects, it covers all areas and stages of urban renewal.

The “Detailed Rules” of Guangzhou City encourage the implementation of compensation after buying houses first and then buying them back. Villagers in this village can buy back houses according to the standard of 50 square meters per capita and construction cost. A maximum of 25 square meters of repurchased housing rewards will be given within the stipulated time, that is, each person can repurchase up to 75 square meters of housing.

It is worth noting that Huangpu District, Guangzhou, with a large number of "three old land", has also taken a solid step on the road to urban renewal. On September 10, Huangpu District and Guangzhou Development Zone issued "10 Articles on Urban Renewal." In order to ensure "quick change", the implementation plan of the old village reconstruction project will be piloted "signing first and then approving". The construction review and approval process is "reengineering", and trial-and-error parallel approval is reduced from the current approval process of 60 items to 3 items, and the fastest approval time will be shortened from one and a half years to three months.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangwu Yuzhu Production City Complex Project

Tower 1: 31 FL /145.25m 
Tower 2: 32FL/138m
Tower 3: 29 FL/138m

It is located at the core of Huangpu Lingang Economic Zone. It is adjacent to Huangpu Avenue in the north and Pearl River in the south. It belongs to the east engine of Guangzhou's second ZY business district and will become an important hub for the development of Guangzhou's second CBD in the future. The project will build a large-scale urban complex integrating super-A office buildings, high-tech five-star boutique hotels, and large-scale cross-border experience-themed retail businesses.Its functions comprehensively cover the headquarters office, innovative research and development, technology exhibitions, intelligent entertainment, business consumption and other aspects.

The total capacity of the project is 310,000 square meters, with a total investment of over 6 billion yuan, and a total valuation of about 18 billion yuan after completion.

https://k.sina.cn/article_5787187353_158f1789902000vyzp.html










render


----------



## lawdefender

Cedar Holdings Second Headquarter Project

Founded in 1997, Cedar Holdings is a Guangzhou home grown private enterprise listed on the Fortune Global 500 and a commodities industry leader, ranked 301st on the list of Fortune Global 500 in 2019, with a total revenue of over $40.6 billion. 

https://www.sohu.com/a/375310394_120053273?spm=smpc.author.fd-d.13.1583066895716bZAUXVy

proposed construction date for the project is June 2020 and the completion date is June 2022.

The project is planned on the principle of "office + business + boutique hotels", covering office functions, business functions, and hotel functions.

The project is located on the top of Xiangxue Station of Metro Line 6, and there are three bus stations around it, covering 12 bus lines. Line 21 and Line 7 can be transferred to the project site by transfer.

The project design tender announcement proposed that the design of the basement should reasonably consider the connection with the subway entrance and exit, guide the subway people flow, and introduce the project's internal business.

According to the planning and design requirements of the land announced last year, on the west side of the land and on the east side of Lihong 2nd Road, a sinking square of not less than 1,000 square meters will be set in conjunction with the rail transit station, and the width of the sinking channel shall not be less than 8 meters , Underground collaborative development space.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD

Supertalls: 375 m x1, 320 m x 1, 300 m x1

Skycrapers: 280 m x1, 250 m x 4, 200 m x 8

Highrises: 16 

render



















photo of progress


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD latest photos by drone (2020-03-01)

photos by qq372254569

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3230727&extra=page=1


Pazhou West CBD latest photos by drone (2020-03-03)

photos by 果城烟雨

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3230942&extra=page=1&page=4


----------



## lawdefender

One Financial City


Located in the east of Guangzhou International Finance City, a large commercial complex, the project covers an area of about 100,000 square meters, with a total construction area of 530,000 square meters. 14 buildings for Grade A office buildings, hotels, business centers and apartments.

https://gz.leju.com/news/2019-11-15/18346601054781811507467.shtml
http://dy.163.com/v2/article/detail/ETQUVMG20515CKJG.html

render



















photo of the project


----------



## lawdefender

IFF Conference Complex 

Architect: Tongji Architectural Design (Group) Co., Ltd.

Construction Contractor: China Gezhouba Group 

Construction time: 2020-2023, 36 months

Total Investment: RMB 3.5 billion

The International Finance Forum (IFF) permanent meeting place is located on the east side of the tip of Hengli Island, Mingzhu Bay District, Nansha New District, Guangzhou City. Including the International Conference Center, the International Conference Service Hotel, and the Government Mansion (located on the south side of the site), three functional zones; the northern plot covers an area of ​​38,838 square meters, and the site functions are VIP service apartments.

Building category: high-rise public buildings

Building layers and heights:

1) IFF International Conference Center: 6 floors above ground and 1 basement floor; 45 meters in height;

2) International Conference Service Hotel: 10 floors above ground and 1 basement floor; height 50 meters;

3) Government Building: 4 floors above ground, 14.7 meters in height;

4) VIP service apartments: 16 floors above ground and 1 basement floor; 50 meters in height.

4. Fire resistance rating of the building: above ground level; underground level;

Master plan idea

The overall concept of this project is based on the characteristics of regional culture, and by refining the abstract profile of the local context, in order to highlight the overall image of the project as a landmark building.

Flowers blooming gathering Tengfei Bay Area

The design is based on the unique urban context and natural elements of Nansha, Guangzhou. The design concept is based on the gathering of flowers in the Tengfei Bay area. The architectural shape is elegant and agile. When viewed from afar, the flowers that bloom constantly throughout the four seasons slowly bloom, reflecting the beauty of Huacheng. Gathering low centripetally, gathering everything like a cornucopia, symbolizing the IFF International Financial Forum gathering for the all-round development of the nations; close-up architectural lines fluttering and flying, such as Kunpeng's wings spread, have wings to fly.

"Dapeng rises with the same wind and rises to 90,000 miles in one day" implies that the International Conference Center will help the construction of Nansha New District take off and develop, and play an exemplary role in the development of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.

2. Hesse flower dance with flowers

The architectural and landscape design is like the bougainvillea clusters dancing in the wind on the maritime silk road, which are undulating and uneven. Architecture and landscape are cleverly organized into a whole, resembling leaves and flowers in space, showing flying movements. Drawing on the layout of the "Sanji Fish Pond" in the traditional Lingnan water village settlement, the major functional sections of the conference center, service hotel, dignitaries, and VIP apartments are arranged in an ecological cluster in a balanced, orderly manner.

3. Goku

As the starting point of the "Maritime Silk Road", Guangzhou has the potential to converge all nations from the beginning. This solution is located at the gateway to the Pearl River estuary in Nansha, Guangzhou. The geographical environment is excellent. The five outer river channels converge here, and it is also where the nations meet. The design takes this surging momentum and turns the conference center into a convergent volume from the surrounding riverfront to the center point. The shape of the "door" -shaped riverfront façade shows the style of opening, welcome and other big countries .

4. Huibaibao

After entering the 21st century, with the continuous changes in the world economic and financial situation, although the IFF Forum is named "financial", its actual influence includes the global industrial trade systems. In order to show this kind of inclusiveness, the building's façade also tends to gather outside high and low internally, like a cornucopia to gather everything.

5. Millennium Business Capital

The project land is located in Nansha, Guangzhou. Guangzhou was known as Panyu in the ancient times, and it was a famous commercial city and water transportation hub during the Qin and Han Dynasties. The five kingdoms of Dongwu and Huangwu of the Three Kingdoms (226 AD) began to gain the name of "Guangzhou". In the Tang Dynasty, Guangzhou was the starting point of the world's longest air route, "Guangzhou Tonghai Yidao", and it was the only city with a shipping agent. In the Song Dynasty, the imperial court first established the city shipping department here, and there were no less than 50 countries and regions in trade. Guangzhou has become China's only ever-growing foreign trade port since 2230.

6. Hesse starting point

Since the Tang Dynasty, it has been said that "Guangzhou Tonghai Yidao" is the early "Maritime Silk Road". "Guangzhou Tonghai Yidao" started in Guangzhou with a total length of 14,000 kilometers and was the longest ocean-going route in the world at that time, passing more than 100 countries and regions. Guangzhou has become the main port of the Maritime Silk Road since the 1930s, and became the largest port in China during the Tang and Song Dynasties

Trade Center is the world famous Oriental Port City.

7. Being good at water

Water is good, and water is good for everything. The introduction of a large amount of water into the building also expresses the beautiful wish that all parties participating in the conference can help each other. The "bowl of water" at the entrance symbolizes the attitude of all participating countries, big and small, rich and poor.

City design

The International Finance Forum (IFF) permanent meeting place is located at the tip of the shore of Hengli Island. The site relies on the ecological green space on the eastern tip of the island, and the urban park of Hengli Island is constructed at the intersection of the three waters. It is close to Nansha Central Pier and has a superior location.

The project plan continues the development context of the upper-level plan and forms a "one core-three axis-multi-node" planning structure. The design continues the development context of the upper-level planning, forming a "one core-three axis-multi-node" planning structure:

"One core" takes IFF International Conference Center as the core, and it is placed symmetrically on the central axis along the extension of the central axis of the city, and spreads out in a fan shape toward the water surface.

In addition to the city's central axis, the "three axes" also include the mountain-viewing axis and the sea-viewing axis. Three axes naturally divide the building into four functional blocks. Introduce natural landscape into the interior space of the building, and blend the building and the environment.

"Multi-node", the periphery of the site is extended by a water corridor bridge. It connects the north and south plots, the central pier, and the riverside ecological island through the waterfront walking axis. The waterfront landscape belt is designed along the shoreline to create a city green green "slow" life.

Architectural plan

Great country style

The main entrance façade design starts from the silhouette of traditional buildings and is inherited by modern architectural methods to create a grand atmosphere. The roof eaves draws on the image of the eaves of the eaves in the traditional large wooden work. The symmetrical facade expresses the sense of ritual and solemnity, showing the style of a country that is compatible and inclusive.

2. Rutzfly flies into the sky

The riverside façade uses elegant arcs to fuse with the water surface, and the roof lines are spreading gently like wings, and they have the tendency to fly. The vertical shading members intertwined like silk threads on the facade show the harmonious unity of rhythmic beauty and ecology.

Borrow water from the mountain

The conference center has designed three main axes, which correspond to the central axis of the city, the Huangshan Lu Forest Park and the Pearl River estuary. The three main axes naturally divide the building into four functional blocks. The functional blocks are connected through a clear corridor space, which introduces natural and human landscape into the building lobby space, so that the building and the environment blend together.

General floor plan

The land for this project is divided into two north and south. The land on the south side includes the International Conference Center, the International Conference Service Hotel, and the dignitaries. The land on the north side is a VIP serviced apartment. In the overall layout of the land on the south side, the International Conference Center is arranged in the shape of a fan at the end of the city's central axis, ensuring that the main body of the conference center has a complete facade image at the island end. The dignitaries are arranged on both sides of the axis on the west side of the conference center, and form an ecological group full of Lingnan water village characteristics through organic combination. The conference service hotel is located on the north side of the site near the urban transportation hub and enjoys a superior landscape environment.

Planning traffic flow organization

The overall layout of the building has clear functional divisions and reasonable planning for the flow of people and vehicles: vehicle entrances are set up in all directions of the site, and it can flexibly organize according to the personnel distribution and security requirements of different conference activities such as the summit mode and daily mode, to meet the complex flow of the International Conference Center Line organization. To meet the needs of the project's own use and the organization of public parking lots, there are multiple underground garage entrances and exits. At the same time, there are multiple buses, temporary parking spaces, and loading and unloading areas on the ground.

The ground pedestrian flow plan is divided into the venue internal meeting and accommodation pedestrian flow lines, the three-dimensional cross-river bridge bridge flow line, and the riverside pedestrian flow line along the river bank urban park. Among them, the connection between the International Conference Center and supporting hotels, government offices, and VIP apartments was organized reasonably and conveniently in the participation and accommodation streamlines.



location map











render




























Main entrance 










Interior renderings



















The main venue





























Master plan










Planning Structure Analysis

The International Finance Forum (IFF) permanent meeting place is located at the tip of the shore of Hengli Island. The site relies on the ecological green space on the eastern tip of the island, and the urban park of Hengli Island is constructed at the intersection of the three waters. It is close to Nansha Central Pier and has a superior location.

The project plan continues the development context of the upper-level plan and forms a "one core-three axis-multi-node" planning structure.

One of the cores is the IFF International Conference Center. It is placed in the area to control the overall focus, and along the extension of the city axis, it is symmetrically arranged on the central axis and spread out in a fan shape toward the water surface. The central axis of the city is extended to the island tip urban park, and a conference pier is set as an iconic node at the end of the axis.

The belt-shaped Huanjiang Urban Park is designed along the shoreline to form a green axis of the Huanjiang landscape and create an important stage for urban public life. The waterfront pedestrian axis extending from the water corridor bridge on the north side of the site connects the Nansha central wharf, the two north-south land of the project, and the Jiangxin Ecological Island in series. The project is closely linked to several important nodes around the site.


----------



## lawdefender

Pedestrian bridge across the Pearl River

The north side of the bridge site is the island tip on the east side of Ersha Island and the international media port on the south side. The total length is about 280 meters and the construction period is about 19 months.

The main bridge of the pedestrian landscape bridge adopts a 240-meter steel span inclined arch bridge with a main span of approximately 451 meters on the east side of the bridge and approximately 296 meters on the west side. The total width of the footbridge span is 20 meters, of which the bridge face on the west side is 6 meters wide, the bridge face on the east side is 8 meters wide, and the central stairway is 6 meters wide.

The entire project covers an area of ​​about 15025.9 square meters, including about 9329.6 square meters of river channels and about 5696.3 square meters of land. The total investment is about RMB 194.86 million.


According to the project design plan, the bridge-shaped design takes root in Lingnan culture, and incorporates the representative images of Lingnan culture, such as Yuequ Sleeve, Guangzhou Floating Flower Market and Lingnan Guqin, into the design. The bridge is equipped with slow-moving lanes, fast-moving lanes, leisure seating steps, sunshades, and bicycle lanes. The bridge deck is divided into two types of walkways: leisure and leisure.


The west side of the bridge is the main traffic area, which can meet various transportation needs such as walking, barrier-free and bicycles. Continuous sunshades and awnings are set up along the trail to achieve comfortable weather and weather-free passage. The east side is the main leisure viewing area, and the bridge deck is set with viewing platforms and leisure steps.

Haixinsha is located on the main channel of the north of the Pearl River in Guangzhou City, Haizhu Island in the heart of the Pearl River in the south, and Huacheng Square in the north. For a long time, there has been less interaction between the three places. It takes 2.4 kilometers to walk between the north bank of the Pearl River and the Guangzhou Tower. half an hour.

https://k.sina.com.cn/article_5787187353_158f1789902000yh0t.html

render


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou registered population reaching 15.3059 million in 2019*

401,500 increase from 2018.

Urbanization: 86.46%

---------------------------------------

Historical population

1950: 2,567,645

1980: 5,018,638	

1990: 5,942,534

2000: 9,943,000

2010: 12,701,948	

2019: 15,305,900

==================

2019 Guangzhou GDP (Nominal): USD 342.517 billion, @6.8985:1

2019 Guangzhou GDP per capita (Nominal) : USD 22,378



http://tjj.gz.gov.cn/tjdt/content/post_5727607.html
http://kb.southcn.com/content/2020-03/11/content_190554757.htm
http://www.gz.gov.cn/ysgz/xwdt/ysdt/content/post_5642964.html


----------



## lawdefender

Tencent Headquarter Pazhou West

Architect: Jean Nouvel

The total construction area of the project is 173,900 square meters, 39 floors, with multiple external platforms. The total height is about 207 meters and the contract value is about 2.567 billion yuan. Located in the core area of Guangzhou Pazhou Internet Innovation Concentration Zone, the lobby floor, the second-floor large platform, the first-floor art gallery and the first-floor overhead floor will be fully open to the public upon completion.

The building will also be equipped with public facilities such as cafes, bars, convenience stores, and charging piles, with 519 underground parking spaces for motor vehicles and 504 underground parking spaces for non-motor vehicles.

render





























*progress of the project: foundation U/C (2020-02):*

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=937248&extra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=205&page=13


----------



## lawdefender

LG Town Complex

It is a design project recently completed by Henn GmbH(Germany) . 

LG Town Complex consists of a twin tower, three office headquarters, and a conference center. The highest building is 150 meters.

The total area of this project is over 24,000 square meters. The site is adjacent to the mountain on the north side and the Kosenyuan residential area on the east side. Combining the company's development trends with the local advantages of Guangzhou, and integrating the scientific and technological features of the logo into local characteristics, has become the design criterion of Henn GmbH .

https://kknews.cc/zh-my/design/m98azqg.html


render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Science City

a modern science park in Huangpu District (former Luogang District) of Guangzhou City. It is located on the edge of Baiyun Mountain Ecological Reserve, east of the former Luogang District, north of Baiyun District, south of the Pearl River, west The Pearl River New City, which is located in the center of Guangzhou New City, is located in the Guangzhou Knowledge-intensive District. 

In 1999, the Guangzhou Science City was expanded again, eventually forming a scale of 37.47 square kilometers and continuing to this day. In the past 20 years, the Science City has grown from the original 3.7 square kilometers to 144.65 square kilometers under planning, which has expanded about 39 times. It is the central area of ​​Guangzhou's eastern development strategy and a model base for the development of high-tech industries in Guangzhou. 

Guangzhou Science City will be driven by the development and application of science and technology, led by high-tech manufacturing, and support the development of high-tech tertiary industries. It will become a soft environment with high-quality urban ecological environment, perfect urban infrastructure, and efficient investment management. A multi-functional, modern and new science park integrating production, learning, housing and business.














































































































*latest photos of Guangzhou Science City (2020-03)
*

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3232435&extra=page=1&page=5


----------



## lawdefender

GDH International Financial Center

Architect: ARQ Architects (USA)

Tower A: 284 m / 59 FL

Tower B: 170 m / 38 FL

Grade A office + Shopping mall 

https://www.ninever.com/ifc
https://k.sina.com.cn/article_1652484947_627eeb5302000ox51.html

It is located in the central axis area of the Pearl River New Town CBD in Guangzhou, and seamlessly connects with the subway APM line and Line 13. The project covers an area of about 25,000 square meters and a total construction area of about 310,000 square meters. It consists of two super-grade office buildings and the only block-style commercial street in the CBD of Guangzhou Pearl River New City.

render














































Progress of the project (2020-03):

Tower A: 4 FL above the ground
Tower B: 32 FL above the ground

http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=935002&extra=page=1&page=96


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou professional football stadium with at least 80,000 seats*

https://gz.ihouse.ifeng.com/news/2020_03_17-52642042_0.shtml


On March 17, a commercial and sports land was listed in Xiecun, Panyu District, with a starting price of over RMB 6.8 billion yuan. 

The land use of the parcel is commercial land and sports land. It covers an area of 499,113 square meters, with a built-up area of 94,998 square meters.

The parcel is scheduled to bid on April 16 for a limited time.

The land for sports facilities must build a world-class professional football stadium with at least 80,000 seats. Within one year after the professional football stadium is completed, the winner must introduce a Chinese Football Association Super League Club and use the project football stadium as Home stadium, otherwise, this project must be handed over to the Guangzhou Sports Department as a public service facility; the professional football stadium must be completed and put into use within 3 years from the date of land delivery.


----------



## lawdefender

Pearl River International Textile City Phase III

Land Area:36999 square meters
Construction area: 310,000 square meters

Office Tower: 241 m / 50 FL

Grade A office + loft apartments + shopping mall(50,000 m2)

Located at No. 353 Yijing Road, Haizhu District, the first floor of the project is directly connected to Metro Line 11




















Project progress: 2019-11

Office tower : 17 fl above the ground

Apartment Tower: 20 fl above the ground


http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3220545


----------



## meetthestreet

most of the buildings/developments shown here seem to require driving to get to or around them. They remind me of suburban U.S. office developments in the 1980s and 1990s. Very interesting.


----------



## lawdefender

^^ You have no idea about the Guangzhou Metro System (The total operating mileage : 514.8 km, world ranking 3rd), 2023/24 The total operating mileage of Guangzhou Metro will reach more than 800 km. 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898176&page=69

Most of the buildings/developments shown here had been connected or will be connected by Gaungzhou Metro lines.


----------



## lawdefender

POLY Yuzhu Harbor Project


The scope of project reconstruction covers a total area of 650,053 square meters, a total construction area of 1,282,500 square meters, a gross volume rate of 2.0, and an estimated reconstruction cost of approximately 19.877 billion yuan. The nature of the use is commercial finance, culture and entertainment, residence, transportation facilities and road land. The commercial reconstruction unit has a total land area of 549,156 square meters and a total construction area of 1,118,826 square meters. The residential reconstruction unit has a total land area of 100,897 square meters and a total construction area. 164,941 square meters.

render



















Project photos of 2020


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Yuexiu International Conference Center

Expected to open: 2020-05



The total construction area of GYICC is 53,000m2 with 6 floors.

The center comprises in total 70 meeting rooms,17,000m2 of conference space,accommodating up to 13,000 people.

Located on the 1st and 3rd floor of GYICC, the 2 pillar-free halls of 2,400m2 can be easily divided and

combined into different scale rooms, different purposes.

The Hi-Fi level auditorium, located on the 2nd floor of GYICC, can be used either as a 505-seat plenary when pulling out the retractable seats or a 500m2 flat conference room when the seats are laid aside.


Venue specifications

-Exhibition space: 17,000 square meters
-Exhibition space:
1 pillarless showroom: 2,400 square meters
1 pillar-less grand ballroom: 2,400 square meters
-Auditorium: 1 with 505 seats
-International conference halls: 4 for 500 to 900 people
-Meeting rooms (30 to 210 square meters): 53

Reception capacity

-Congress: up to 4,800 people
-Conference / Annual Meeting: up to 4,800 people
-Conferences, seminars: up to 500 people
-Dinner: Up to 3,200 people
-Concert / Performance: up to 4,800 people

http://www.gyicc.com/en/

render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Tower South Square

The project is scheduled to start on June 30, 2020, complete the greening and landscape of the ground on June 30, 2021, and be completed on December 31, 2021.

Guangzhou Tower South Square has a total land area of 76040 square meters and a net land area of 62261 square meters. The project has a total construction area of 110990 square meters, a single building area of 110990 square meters, a building height of 7 meters, one floor above the ground, and three underground floors (partially set a basement) 1st and 2nd floors), including 373 square meters above ground and 110617 square meters underground. Among them, the underground commercial facilities are 68295 square meters, and the underground garage is 40322 square meters.



https://gz.news.fang.com/open/35068237.html



render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Baoneng Financial Center (150 m x 2)

Guangzhou Baoneng Financial Center has a total construction area of about 320,000 square meters and is located in the core area of the new district center of Huangpu District, Guangzhou. It is adjacent to Metro Line 6 and the planned Metro Line 7 Phase II. The transportation is convenient and accessible.

The project consists of two super tower office buildings, a business office building, and a luxury hotel, as well as a large shopping mall, including super-grade office buildings, platinum luxury hotels, IMAX cinemas, and car exhibition centers.

Positioned as the headquarters of Baoneng Group in the Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macao Greater Bay Area, with the theme of "technology, innovation, experience, leisure", it integrates office and business organically, and provides sophisticated and creative industrial office space for the project's own office crowd and consumers , Business reception, leisure and social space, making it a new landmark of eastern Guangzhou that integrates wisdom, technology and experience.






城市地标


宝能城发集团



www.bncsfz.com





render





北京凯顺腾建筑设计有限公司


北京凯顺腾建筑设计有限公司



www.bjcst.net


----------



## kunming tiger

est height of the towers?


----------



## Transhumanista

A grand stadium for soccer started construction on Thursday in South China's #Guangzhou, with a total investment of 12 billion yuan. The stadium, once built, will become the world's largest with more than 100,000 seats, surpassing that of the #CampNou. 





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250702972532604930


----------



## lawdefender

The Design of Guangzhou Evergrande 100,000 seats Stadium not yet finalized by the Guangzhou Urban Planning Commission 


on the 22nd of April, Guangzhou Municipal Planning and Natural Resources Bureau said that in promoting urban planning and construction management, it will further strengthen urban landscape and building quality management in accordance with the requirements of the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development, and will organize a team of academicians and experts to compare multiple designs in accordance with the management procedures of major construction projects, and work together to build a world-class professional football stadium.




荷花非最终方案！广州市规资局：恒大足球场将进行多方案比选_风闻


----------



## lawdefender

Sanyi South China Headquarters Building, Shugen Interconnection Building "Twin Towers"
(208 m + 181 m)

The project is located in Pazhou New District, Haizhu District, Guangzhou. It is expected to invest 5 billion yuan to build a super high-rise twin complex that integrates headquarters office, high-end business, office building, etc.

The building height of the Sanyi South China Headquarters Building is about 208 meters, and the Tree Root Interconnecting Building is about 181 meters. The total construction area exceeds 170,000 square meters. The staff canteen, parking lot, and administrative floor are fully planned.

Architect: SOM

render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong Development Bank Headquarters Building Project ( 230 m x 2)

The project is located in the starting area of the Guangzhou International Financial City, with a total construction area of 142,000 square meters and building height of 230 meters. After completion, it is expected to become the first green building in the country to meet the new international LEED platinum certification.

Architect: Guangzhou Design Institute 






广州市设计院







www.gzdi.com





render


----------



## lawdefender

SOUTH HEADQUARTERS OF ZHONGZHENG


project location: the starting area of the Guangzhou International Financial City

design time: 2017

Developer: China Securities Investment Corporation

HEIGHT building:

145.9 m + 84.1 m

land area: 230,000 square meters

Building area: 182,559 square meters

Architect: SPDG






商业建筑-汉森伯盛国际设计集团


汉森伯盛国际设计集团



www.spdg.hk





render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Construction Tangkou Project ( 333 m) 


The Tangkou project, as one of the key old renovation projects in Guangzhou invested by Guangzhou Construction Group, is planned to hold the groundbreaking ceremony on May 28, 2020.

The project is located at No. 8 Zhongshan Avenue East, Huangpu District, Guangzhou City. The north side faces Zhongshan Avenue, and the remaining three sides are surrounded by water systems. The current control regulations of the project plot are commercial compatible commercial land.

The main tower of the project is an office building with a height of 333 meters and a construction area of 150,000 square meters, refreshing the sky height of Huangpu District; a comprehensive commercial area of 40,000 square meters; and a talent apartment and business office of 190,000 square meters.










速来！广州建筑塘口项目征名活动火热进行中







mp.weixin.qq.com






render


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha Youth Palace

expected to open : second half of 2020

The project covers an area of 30036 square meters, with a total construction area of 56028 square meters and a building height of 23.9 meters. It has five floors above ground and one floor underground.

In the process of design and construction, Nansha Youth Palace ingested marine elements, and the overall design was a “starfish” architectural shape, extending five limbs A, B, C, D, and E, covering the theater, quality education area, and foreign exchange area. , Characteristic technology center, service area and many other functions. It will be built into a comprehensive and exemplary international youth exchange activity platform for the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, serving the talents of southern Guangzhou and even international youth.

render



















project photo













































The Starry Sky Theater is the largest comprehensive children's theater in Nansha Youth Palace covering three floors, with 800 seats and a maximum capacity of about 1,000 spectators. When you walk into the theater, you can see that the theater, the seats and the ground are all in the color of the beach. The ceiling is shaped like a blue starry sky. The classic frame stage design can meet the performance needs of all repertoires. The arrangement of light equipment such as slaps, face lights, and chasing lights can bring out more dreamy and colorful stage effects for theater performances




















Above the Star Theater, there are also two "silenced" martial arts classrooms with a total area of 440 square meters. The walls of the martial arts classrooms used as teaching and competition venues are all sound-absorbing to ensure that audiences in the theater enjoy theater performances.











Nansha Youth Palace has also set up a UPS system, video surveillance system, intrusion alarm system, access control card system, electronic patrol system, parking lot management system, electronic information display and release system, carbon footprint and energy consumption management system, building automatic control system, There are 17 systems including intelligent lighting system and intelligent integrated system, which lay the information foundation for building a smart youth palace.

The face recognition monitoring system is implementing real-time monitoring of people entering and exiting, and with the access control card system, it will actively warn bad people to ensure the safety of young people. The access control card system is installed in the youth palace classrooms to set permissions and ensure safety; the video surveillance system is installed simultaneously, and parents can access the internal video surveillance system through the account through the online APP or the WeChat public account of the youth palace. At the same time as other things, you can see the children's learning in the class.


----------



## lawdefender

The Pearl Bay Area is located in the core area of the central urban area of Nansha District in Guangzhou.

This area is the core area of Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao cooperation and a regional comprehensive service center built by the Nansha New District. the planned area is 103 square kilometers.


----------



## chrismuc

HI


lawdefender said:


> Sanyi South China Headquarters Building, Shugen Interconnection Building "Twin Towers"
> (208 m + 181 m)
> 
> The project is located in Pazhou New District, Haizhu District, Guangzhou. It is expected to invest 5 billion yuan to build a super high-rise twin complex that integrates headquarters office, high-end business, office building, etc.
> 
> The building height of the Sanyi South China Headquarters Building is about 208 meters, and the Tree Root Interconnecting Building is about 181 meters. The total construction area exceeds 170,000 square meters. The staff canteen, parking lot, and administrative floor are fully planned.
> 
> Architect: SOM
> 
> render


Lawdefender


lawdefender said:


> Sanyi South China Headquarters Building, Shugen Interconnection Building "Twin Towers"
> (208 m + 181 m)
> 
> The project is located in Pazhou New District, Haizhu District, Guangzhou. It is expected to invest 5 billion yuan to build a super high-rise twin complex that integrates headquarters office, high-end business, office building, etc.
> 
> The building height of the Sanyi South China Headquarters Building is about 208 meters, and the Tree Root Interconnecting Building is about 181 meters. The total construction area exceeds 170,000 square meters. The staff canteen, parking lot, and administrative floor are fully planned.
> 
> Architect: SOM
> 
> render


Hi Lawdefender, my name is Christoph. I much appreciate your frequent information on new skyscrapers in Guangzhou. I live in GZ and and I am working on a book about Guangzhou and the recent developments in Zhujiang New Town and Pazhou. I can't contact you directly via your skyscraper city account. Could you please contact me to discuss that matter and share some of your city knowledge? Many thx. You find my email address on my website www.christoph-kuegler.com or you can contact me at WeChat: wxid_8lkz4rty9cwy12


----------



## the spliff fairy

meetthestreet said:


> most of the buildings/developments shown here seem to require driving to get to or around them. They remind me of suburban U.S. office developments in the 1980s and 1990s. Very interesting.


Underneath the big central axis (parkland) is all the road tunnels, but also more importantly the public transport.


----------



## the spliff fairy

lawdefender said:


> GDH International Financial Center
> Architect: ARQ Architects (USA)
> Tower A: 284 m / 59 FL Tower B: 170 m / 38 FL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=935002&extra=page=1&page=96


How on earth did this get approved??? It's right in the middle of the ceremonial axis. Surely the luxury lowrise plot and skyscraper should be swapped?


----------



## lawdefender

the spliff fairy said:


> How on earth did this get approved??? It's right in the middle of the ceremonial axis. Surely the luxury lowrise plot and skyscraper should be swapped?



The twin towers (right in the middle of the central axis) had been built before the Zhujiang New Town CBD was planned.

It is too complicated to demolish and swap the twin towers as it involved the nearby residential area which also need to be demolished and relocated.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou international financial city (starting area)

Supertalls: 450m x 1, 320m x 2
Skycrapers: 2 x 280m , 2 x 240m, 1 x 220m, 1 x 210m, 5 x 200m






广州国际金融城起步区专题 | 450米+2栋320米+2栋280米+2栋240米+220米+210米+5栋200米 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


广州国际金融城起步区专题 | 450米+2栋320米+2栋280米+2栋240米+220米+210米+5栋200米 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





render / photo (2020-5-12)




















render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou New Urban Plans

1. Guangzhou second CBD : located along the Pearl river in Huangpu 

render:


----------



## lawdefender

2. Nansha International Financial Island: located in Nansha 

render









render


----------



## lawdefender

3. Baietan CBD: located at Liwan District

render


----------



## lawdefender

4. Guangzhou international financial city (starting area): located along the Pearl River ,next to Zhujiang New Town CBD

render


----------



## lawdefender

5. Pazhou East Area: Pazhou, Haizhu District

render


----------



## lawdefender

6. Guangzhou South Railway Station CBD: located at Guangzhou South Railway Station , Panyu District

render


----------



## lawdefender

7. Datansha Island: located Liwan District

render


----------



## lawdefender

8. Nansha TOD: located in Nanshan District

render


----------



## lawdefender

9. Haizhu Bay : located in Haizhu District

render


----------



## lawdefender

10. Future Port of Guangzhou : located along the Pearl River, Liwan District

render


----------



## lawdefender

11. Hanxi-Changlong CBD: located Panyu District

render


----------



## lawdefender

12. Guangzhou Tower South Complex: located Haizhu District

render


----------



## lawdefender

13. Nansha Jiaomen CBD: located Nansha District

render


----------



## lawdefender

14. Sino-Singapore Knowledge City: Huangpu District

render


----------



## lawdefender

On May 28, , nearly 20 commercial office projects were started under construction in Huangpu District






黄埔又一批城市名片诞生，近20个商业写字楼项目集中动工_经济


其中不乏广建广场、中国游戏谷、黄埔金融CBD等多个大体量的城市商业综合体地标项目。 项目位于黄埔区茅岗东路860号，用地面积3.38万平方米，总投资约3.9亿元，将建成集商务办公、贸易创新为一体…




www.sohu.com









Guangjian Financial Center （333 m)


The project is located in the plot of Yuzhutangkou Village, invested by the municipal state-owned enterprise Guangzhou Jishi Construction Group Co., Ltd., with a total investment of about 2.6 billion yuan, a land area of 74,000 square meters, and an underground construction area of about 180,000 square meters. About 380,000 square meters.

Construction content includes 333-meter-high ultra-class office building, comprehensive commercial complex, talent apartment and commercial office building, will be built into the latest landmark of Yuzhu, and become a "building + finance" economic complex, led by Guangzhou Construction Group Other modern engineering service companies in the industry are stationed.

The project is intended to be built as an "building + finance" economic complex, with Guangzhou Construction Group as the leader and driving other modern engineering service companies in the industry. In addition to the 333-meter-high main tower, another 40,000 square meters of comprehensive commercial complexes, as well as 190,000 square meters of talent apartments and business office buildings have been built.

The project will use the headquarters economy as the engine, multiple formats, and upstream and downstream linkages to form a full industry chain structure in the construction industry. The project will be built into a collection of construction engineering industry headquarters, modern engineering services, construction finance, and upstream and downstream industry chain related services. The integrated “Guangzhou Second CBD Portal Cover • Headquarters Economic Complex” has become a landmark of the Huangpu District Green Intelligent Headquarters.


----------



## lawdefender

Yuzhu Ronghui Trade Innovation Center

The project is located at 860 Maogang East Road, Huangpu District, with a land area of 33,800 square meters and a total investment of about 390 million yuan. It will build a diversified building that integrates business office and trade innovation.

render


----------



## lawdefender

China Game Software Valley

The project is part of the transformation of Wenchong Village, east of Shihua Road, and is the reconstruction and resettlement of collective property. It is located in the core area of Huangpu District, Guangzhou Artificial Intelligence and Digital Economy Experimental Zone, close to the China Software CBD.

The total investment is about 11.34 billion yuan, the planned land is about 8.3 hectares, and the construction area is about 490,000 square meters. Relying on the major development strategies of Huangpu District and the related advantages of cultivating professional pan-entertainment platforms, China Game Software Valley has focused on the pan-entertainment information economy industry represented by games, e-sports, animation, film and television, etc., and has become a trial zone for artificial intelligence and digital economy in Guangzhou. The important experiential software gathered in the highlands.


render


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu District Financial CBD

The project is located south of Science Avenue and east of Shenzhou Road. It is developed and constructed by District Investment Holdings Co., Ltd.

The total investment is about 6.3 billion yuan, the construction land area is about 47,000 square meters, and the construction area is about 417,000 square meters. The industrialization and incubation of finance, Internet finance, and the cultivation of innovative financial systems such as digital finance and technology finance have become the future economic growth points of the Science City and Guangzhou.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Jinzhongtian Headquarters Project

The project is located in the core area of Science City, south of Kaitai Avenue and west of Tiantai Second Road. The total investment is about 1.5 billion yuan, the land area is about 10,000 square meters, and the construction area is about 50,000 square meters. The project integrates "exhibitors to conduct research", integrates comprehensive multi-level office, large-scale business, international business and other functions into one, builds high-end business and supporting business services of class A office buildings, and enjoys multi-functional comprehensive super-a Grade office building project.

The project has convenient transportation. It is about 600 meters away from Kefeng Road Station of Metro Line 7 Phase II; it is about 900 meters away from Metro Line 21 Science City Station and Metro Line 6 Siang Station.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Hengyun Technology Innovation Industrial Park

The project is located in the south of Tianfeng Road and north of Guangzhong Road in the Science City. The land area is about 81,000 square meters. The planned investment is 3.141 billion yuan for the research and development of new energy, new materials, high-tech industries, and headquarters office Functional areas such as incubation and industrial acceleration.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Keling Innovation Exchange Project

The project is located south of Yongshun Avenue (Changling Road), with a land area of 50,000 square meters and a total investment of about 900 million yuan. The project is positioned as a high-end high-tech R & D headquarters in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area and a "new infrastructure" 5G industrial cluster.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Baoneng Intelligent Manufacturing Center

The project is invested and built by Baoneng Group and is located on the south side of the Kowloon entrance and exit of Guanghe Expressway in Jiulong Town and west of Jiulong Avenue. The total investment is about 21 billion yuan, the land area is 820,000 square meters, and the total construction area is about 2.46 million square meters.

New energy vehicle production bases, commercial complexes, high-end scientific research office buildings and five-star hotels with an annual output of 300,000 will be built. The project combined with Baoneng's industrial resources, casted into an emerging industrial highland and business center in Huangpu District, and a national science and technology innovation center.


render


----------



## lawdefender

China New Infrastructure Industrial Park


The project is located in Yunpu Industrial Zone, with a land area of about 118,000 square meters and an estimated investment of 3 billion yuan.

The project will focus on the development of seven major industries such as 5G infrastructure, UHV, intercity high-speed railway and intercity rail transit, new energy vehicle charging piles, big data centers, artificial intelligence, and industrial Internet. Industrial Park.


render


----------



## lawdefender

Xinlong hotel project

The project is located on the southeast side of the Guangzhou-Shantou Interchange with an investment of 650 million yuan. It will be constructed as a high-end commercial complex integrating star-rated hotels, office buildings, talent apartments, wellness centers, shopping and leisure centers and other facilities.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Liandong Digital Valley

The project covers an area of 33,400 square meters, with a total investment of 800 million yuan and an output value of 3 billion yuan. It will be represented by a new generation of information technology, digital economy, and high-end equipment manufacturing. It will form an industrial cluster and introduce technology, high-tech, and precision inspection. Testing equipment, financial services and other industries support the development of settled enterprises and ensure the rapid growth and growth of high-quality technology companies.


render


----------



## lawdefender

Lijing Innovation Headquarters

The project is located in the east of Hefengheng Road, Yonghe Street, and north of Yongan Avenue, Huangpu District. The land area is about 100,000 square meters. The total investment is 10 billion yuan, the output value is 40 billion yuan, and the tax is 1.4 billion yuan. Lijing Innovation National Headquarters will be engaged in R & D, design, production and sales of optical devices in the fields of high-end consumer electronics, automotive Internet and driverless camera modules.

Investor Guangzhou Lijing Innovation Technology Co., Ltd. is the third largest camera module manufacturer in the world. Products are widely used in consumer electronics and automotive electronics such as mobile phones and notebook computers, and are suppliers of well-known enterprises such as Huawei, Dell, and Lenovo.

render


----------



## lawdefender

The Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macau expressways systems 2020-2035 (Guangzhou as the center point)


*Two expressway ring roads (645 kilometers):*

First ring: Guangzhou Ring Expressway, with a total length of about 198 kilometers.

Second Ring Road: the high-speed ring road in the Pearl River Delta region. The total length is about 447 kilometers.
Connect Shenzhen, Dongguan, Guangzhou, Foshan, Zhaoqing, Jiangmen, Zhongshan, Zhuhai, Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge,

*Sixteen expressways lines (3301 kilometers):*

One: Tianhe, Guangzhou to Lianzhou, Qingyuan (Guangdong and Hunan), about 277 kilometers long.
Two: Guangzhou Baiyun to Shaoguan Lechang (Guangdong and Hunan), about 305 kilometers long.
3: Guangzhou Huangpu to Heyuan Lianping (Guangdong and Jiangxi border), about 256 kilometers long.
Four: Guangzhou Tianhe to Huizhou Boluo, about 146 kilometers long.
Five: Guangzhou Nansha to Heyuan Longchuan, about 353 kilometers long.
Six: Guangzhou Huangpu to Shenzhen Nanshan, about 97 kilometers long.
Seven: Guangzhou Haizhu to Nansha Port, about 65 kilometers long.
Eight: Guangzhou Liwan to Zhuhai Hengqin, about 120 kilometers long.
Nine: Foshan Shunde to Zhuhai Xiangzhou, about 107 kilometers long.
Ten: Guangzhou Baiyun to Yangjiang River City, about 181 kilometers long.
Eleven: Guangzhou Panyu to Hengqin, Zhuhai, about 229 kilometers long.
12: Guangzhou Panyu to Gaoming, Foshan, about 119 kilometers long.
Thirteen: Guangzhou Liwan to Maoming Gaozhou (Guangdong-Guizhou), about 294 kilometers long.
Fourteen: Guangzhou Huangpu to Zhaoqing Fenkai (Guangdong and Guijie), about 254 kilometers long.
Fifteen: Guangzhou Liwan to Zhaoqing Huaiji (Guangdong and Guijie), about 208 kilometers long.
Sixteen: Guangzhou Baiyun to Qingyuan Lianzhou (Guangdong and Hunan), about 290 kilometers long












https://wemp.app/posts/a6c54c18-44b2-4246-a257-1f9f66ae8f47


----------



## lawdefender

Poly Xianchun Renovation Project (300 m)

Location: Zhujiang New Town CBD

Architect: Urban Architecture

Developer: Poly Real Estate Group

The total planned land area of the project is 53,700 ㎡, with a total capacity of 375,000W ㎡, including super high-rise office, reconstructed hotel, subway above commercial, high-end residential, boutique apartment, community supporting, kindergarten and other complex functions, aiming to create a combination of working and living 24 hour life circle. The comprehensive volume ratio is required to be 7.05. The intensive land in the core area of the city creates a micro-community in Dinghao! The higher level plan puts forward the concept of "poly-strategic cloud city". The concept of cloud not only conforms to the characteristics of the project, but also meets the surrounding complicated cities.

The current situation can be well matched, and it has the characteristics of three-dimensional layering, which divides the project's multiple independent formats and garden landscapes vertically. Investigate the storey height of domestic luxury houses and combine the product positioning of the project. Under the 200m height limitation, the storey height is 3.3 meters and the economy and comfort are the best. Combined with the floor plan, through multiple scheme comparison and selection, fully consider a series of factors such as house comfort, planning rationality, space structure, landscape resource utilization, impact on headquarters office and business, etc., to improve and position the floor plan of residential and apartment.

render in the below link:


提示信息


----------



## erkantang

lawdefender said:


> Poly Xianchun Renovation Project (300 m)
> 
> Location: Zhujiang New Town CBD
> 
> Architect: Urban Architecture
> 
> Developer: Poly Real Estate Group
> 
> The total planned land area of the project is 53,700 ㎡, with a total capacity of 375,000W ㎡, including super high-rise office, reconstructed hotel, subway above commercial, high-end residential, boutique apartment, community supporting, kindergarten and other complex functions, aiming to create a combination of working and living 24 hour life circle. The comprehensive volume ratio is required to be 7.05. The intensive land in the core area of the city creates a micro-community in Dinghao! The higher level plan puts forward the concept of "poly-strategic cloud city". The concept of cloud not only conforms to the characteristics of the project, but also meets the surrounding complicated cities.
> 
> The current situation can be well matched, and it has the characteristics of three-dimensional layering, which divides the project's multiple independent formats and garden landscapes vertically. Investigate the storey height of domestic luxury houses and combine the product positioning of the project. Under the 200m height limitation, the storey height is 3.3 meters and the economy and comfort are the best. Combined with the floor plan, through multiple scheme comparison and selection, fully consider a series of factors such as house comfort, planning rationality, space structure, landscape resource utilization, impact on headquarters office and business, etc., to improve and position the floor plan of residential and apartment.
> 
> render in the below link:
> 
> 
> 提示信息


Do we know the exact plot and is this u/c already?


----------



## lawdefender

Poly Xianchun Renovation Project (300 m)

The land plot is still waiting for demolishing the old buildings (10% left)

latest progress and photos at the below link:





保利冼村改造|350米70层|200米55层X2|190米48层X2|基坑开挖 - 第73页 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


保利冼村改造|350米70层|200米55层X2|190米48层X2|基坑开挖 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc






render


----------



## KillerZavatar

looks promising :cheers:， i created a thread in the construction forums.

Lawdefender, do you have any idea what the status for Asia Pacific Century Plaza is, the 290m building next to CITIC Plaza at Linhexi? It felt like it had some progress, but I might be imagining things as I didn't take pictures to compare to.


----------



## lawdefender

KillerZavatar said:


> looks promising :cheers:， i created a thread in the construction forums.
> 
> Lawdefender, do you have any idea what the status for Asia Pacific Century Plaza is, the 290m building next to CITIC Plaza at Linhexi? It felt like it had some progress, but I might be imagining things as I didn't take pictures to compare to.



Asia Pacific Century Plaza changed to Guangzhou ICC ( 219 m / 52 fl + 99 m / 28 fl), the twin tower main structures completed now, check the below link:





广州环贸中心ICC（天河商旅12-1.5地块项目）|219.45米|51层|建成 - 广州建设纪实（建成、封顶项目） - 高楼迷摩天族


广州环贸中心ICC（天河商旅12-1.5地块项目）|219.45米|51层|建成 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





I creat a new thread for this revised project:

*GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou International Commercial Center | 219m | 52 fl | 99m | 28 fl | U/C*


----------



## lawdefender

The Huangpu CBD landmark plan



The control detailed planning modification of the Wenchongdutou plot (AP0517 Planning Management Unit) located in CBD of Huangpu District was approved and publicized.

According to the announcement, the Wenchongdutou plot is located in the core area of Guangzhou's second central business district, to Wuyong in the west and to Hainan Road in the south, with an area of 9.46 hectares.

After the plot plan adjustment, one of the medical and health land (C5) was adjusted to business compatible commercial land (B2/B1), with a land area of 62,806 square meters, a floor area ratio of up to 20.7, and a construction area of not less than 1.3 million square meters. The density is not less than 55%, and the green area rate is not more than 20%.

At the same time, part of the sports land and park green space will be adjusted to commercial compatible commercial land. The land area is 7802 square meters, the plot ratio is 6.0, the building area is not less than 46,800 square meters, the building density is not less than 55%, and the green land rate is not more than 20% .


The 530-meter-high Guangzhou East Tower has a floor area ratio of only 13.0; the 440-meter-high Guangzhou West Tower has a floor area ratio of only 14.0.

The highest plot ratio of this plot is 20.7, which is 7.7 points higher than that of the Guangzhou East Tower.

In addition, according to the winning plan of the Urban Design International Competition in Guangzhou's Second Central Business District (part of Huangpu District)-a plan designed by the consortium of Guangzhou Urban Planning Survey and Design Institute and AECOM Co., Ltd. (AECOM) Port planning to build Huangpu Lingang landmark twin towers.

render (600 m above)



























黄埔临港CBD地标规划公布，容积率比530米东塔还高_地块


广州东塔高达530米，用地面积26494.184平方米，规划建筑面积为地面以上35万平方米，地下商业建筑1.8万平方米，地块容积率13.0。 根据此前官方公告，文冲渡头地块调规是推动广州人…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Planning Scheme of Shixi Area in Haizhu District



The Shixi area will usher in three important aspects. 01 Public service facilities will be greatly upgraded and transformed. The Shixi area will be equipped with 12.02 hectares of independent public service facilities, with a construction area of 148,400 square meters. Educational facilities, cultural stations, community juvenile palaces, mass sports venues, community parks, public toilets and other living and sports supporting facilities are all available.

The plan shows that the project will also open fire control channels, build a rain and sewage diversion of 29.7 kilometers, and public green space of 39.74 hectares. The green space rate will reach 39%, effectively improving the convenience and comfort of the residents in this area.

Supporting construction of 27.89 hectares of roads, the length of municipal roads is increased by 9.9 kilometers from the current status, and the road network density is 11.01 kilometers per square kilometer. At the same time, the project will directly drive the implementation of several key projects such as City Expressway Phase II, Huandao Road, Metro Line 10, and Guangfo Line Phase III. From then on, the traffic conditions in the area behind the Pearl River will be further optimized, and citizens can travel more conveniently.

After the renovation is completed, about 950,000 square meters of modern, fully-constructed residential complexes will be built in Shixi Village, and more than 600,000 square meters of restored collective and state-owned properties will be reserved.

render































































重磅！海珠区石溪片区策划方案通过_改造


石溪片区策划方案的通过，正式拉开了石溪村整村改造工作的序幕，更为海珠湾片区高端产业集聚区建设打下坚实基础，为海珠区珠江后航道区域大发展注入强劲动力。 海珠区将会继续加大力度推进石溪片区等多个城市更新…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> looks promising :cheers:， i created a thread in the construction forums.


thanks for creating the thread


----------



## KillerZavatar

lawdefender said:


> The Huangpu CBD landmark plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 黄埔临港CBD地标规划公布，容积率比530米东塔还高_地块
> 
> 
> 广州东塔高达530米，用地面积26494.184平方米，规划建筑面积为地面以上35万平方米，地下商业建筑1.8万平方米，地块容积率13.0。 根据此前官方公告，文冲渡头地块调规是推动广州人…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sohu.com


I certainly have my doubts about this one.


----------



## lawdefender

With the introduction of major plans such as the Guangzhou Second CBD, Guangzhou Digital and Artificial Intelligence Pilot Zone, the Dasha area, which is at the core position, pressed the old change fast forward button.

Up to now, Zhujiang Village, Hengsha Village, Xinxi Village, Jiusha Village, Gangwan Yi Er Village, etc. have been included in the old reform scope of Huangpu District and have been launched.

The implementation of these five old reform projects will form a continuous development along the two sides of Zhongshan Avenue-Huangpu East Road between Yuzhu Station and Dasha East Station of the subway, releasing a large development space for the new vitality of Laogang District.

According to the plan, a number of ultra-high landmark buildings will be built in the Dashadi area, as well as high-end commercial complexes such as China Resources Vientiane City, which will serve as the value of the old Huangpu and the entire high-energy development zone of Huangpu.


urban plan render - Guangzhou second CBD (Huangpu District)
























黄埔临港CBD核心：大沙地商圈连片旧改，钱景非常可期！_港湾


根据控规调整，旧改后的港湾一村二村地块将由三块商业金融业用地、四块二类居住用地、一块公共服务设施用地、一块交通设施用地组成。 港湾一村二村旧城改造项目位于黄埔老城区，东起港湾路，南抵中山大道东，西至规划城…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Underground space in Wanbo Business District

The total investment is 3.3 billion yuan and the total volume is about 1.8 million square meters. Here, we will create an all-weather "shopping space-time" integrating transportation, parking, commerce and municipal administration, and build a three-dimensional space-time territory. At present, the main construction and interior decoration phases have been basically completed and are expected to be completed in 2020.

The project is located in the middle of the Wanbo Business District, below the ground of Hanxi Avenue, Wanbo 2nd Road and Wanhui Road, and is cross-shaped. It is currently the largest underground three-dimensional transportation hub in the Wanbo Business District.

Main project

The main project is divided into four layers, with a unique structure to attract the eye.

The first basement is based on comprehensive development and commercial service functions.

The second basement is mainly used for commercial services, some parking and subway station hall functions.

The underground space is divided into six areas: A, B, C, D, E and a central area. Each area uses intercontinental as the main style to decorate the internal structure, and the unique main style gives people a visual and spatial sensory experience.

Wanbo CBD render










underground area render






































At present, the fire protection, fire exhaust, ventilation, water, electricity and other pipeline networks in the interior decoration stage of the underground space have been laid.






































There is also an underground loop of 3.56 kilometers in the underground space of Wanbo CBD, which connecting all the major buildings of the area.


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD

render












progression photos (2020-05)


----------



## Zaz965

I hope Guangzhou will repeat the Shenzhen boom


----------



## KillerZavatar

lawdefender said:


>


lawdefender, do you know what that concept megatall in the background is?


----------



## lawdefender

The one supertall you mentioned above is the project below:

*The Huangpu CBD landmark plan （600 m +) *

The control detailed planning modification of the Wenchongdutou plot (AP0517 Planning Management Unit) located in CBD of Huangpu District was approved and publicized.

According to the announcement, the Wenchongdutou plot is located in the core area of Guangzhou's second central business district, to Wuyong in the west and to Hainan Road in the south, with an area of 9.46 hectares.

After the plot plan adjustment, one of the medical and health land (C5) was adjusted to business compatible commercial land (B2/B1), with a land area of 62,806 square meters, a floor area ratio of up to 20.7, and a construction area of not less than 1.3 million square meters. The density is not less than 55%, and the green area rate is not more than 20%.

At the same time, part of the sports land and park green space will be adjusted to commercial compatible commercial land. The land area is 7802 square meters, the plot ratio is 6.0, the building area is not less than 46,800 square meters, the building density is not less than 55%, and the green land rate is not more than 20% .


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha Archives Information Planning Exhibition Center

It is located on the south side of the Nansha Government Service Center. The total investment is 349,959,200 yuan, the land area is 25,952 square meters, and the total construction area is 34,300.13 square meters. The five collections of the National Archives, Urban Construction Archives, Land and Real Estate Archives, Local History Museum, and Urban Planning Exhibition Hall are integrated into two main functional areas: the archives area (Block B) and the planning exhibition area (Block A). .


The project has been basically completed, all the lighting projects have been completed, the main civil structure has been capped, and the roof grid construction has been completed. One, two, and three floors of the exhibition hall have been transferred to the Planning and Natural Resources Bureau. 

latest photo, ready to open soon


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou: registered population (2019): 15.3059 millions ( registered population with permanent residence: 9.5372 millions)
floating population (all types of visitors living in the city less than 6 months without registering): more than 7 millions

*Total population of Guangzhou (2019): more than 22 millions*










六城实际人口超2千万 中央定调转变公共资源配置方式


六城实际人口超2千万 中央定调转变公共资源配置方式




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## Transhumanista

lawdefender said:


> Guangzhou: registered population (2019): 15.3059 millions ( registered population with permanent residence: 9.5372 millions)
> floating population (all types of visitors living in the city less than 6 months without registering): more than 7 millions
> 
> *Total population of Guangzhou (2019): more than 22 millions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 六城实际人口超2千万 中央定调转变公共资源配置方式
> 
> 
> 六城实际人口超2千万 中央定调转变公共资源配置方式
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.sina.com.cn


Do you think the statistics about Guangzhou and Guangdong populations are correct? 
I had been talking with a guy from Shenzhen and he said I quote these statistics are incorrect. (e.g. the increase in the Guangzhou population by 400 000)



> I'm afraid to say, everybody who wanted to move to cities, did so long ago, with, or without household registration.
> 
> There were already far from unattractive cities economically who were ready to give registration to anybody to attract labour force for over a decade, to no avail.
> 
> Labour markets tells more about that than anything.
> 
> Official stats are by far not accurate. There is no way for authorities to reliably distinguish temporary residents from permanent ones by household registration alone. Shenzhen administration is regularly inviting foreign demographers to make sense of the situation in the city. The demographer's headcount is differs from one done by papers only by millions.
> 
> The city is a bit of an extreme case, but the situation in the rest of China should at least reflect the same dynamic.


----------



## lawdefender

*On July 3, the Guangzhou Evergrande Football Stadium made new progress! The reporter was informed that the final stadium design plan was unanimously approved by the Guangzhou City Planning Commission.*


https://i.ifeng.com/c/7xoQsTbMQME全票通过！广州恒大新球场正式出炉-乐居财经

The design is highly technological, fashionable, and futuristic. It is inspired by the "Bandian Lotus", which means the traditional Chinese cultural character of "noble, tenacious, and united", and contains the beautiful vision of "the lotus blooms and wins the championship."

*The stadium will be built as the world's largest, highest-grade, the most technologically advanced top professional football stadium, can accommodate 100,000 people to watch the game, but also planned for children's world, international cuisine, cultural entertainment, 122 categories of 8 major formats including sports will become the first world-class sports and cultural complex.


















*


----------



## kunming tiger

lawdefender said:


> The one supertall you mentioned above is the project below:
> 
> *The Huangpu CBD landmark plan （600 m +) *
> 
> The control detailed planning modification of the Wenchongdutou plot (AP0517 Planning Management Unit) located in CBD of Huangpu District was approved and publicized.
> 
> According to the announcement, the Wenchongdutou plot is located in the core area of Guangzhou's second central business district, to Wuyong in the west and to Hainan Road in the south, with an area of 9.46 hectares.
> 
> After the plot plan adjustment, one of the medical and health land (C5) was adjusted to business compatible commercial land (B2/B1), with a land area of 62,806 square meters, a floor area ratio of up to 20.7, and a construction area of not less than 1.3 million square meters. The density is not less than 55%, and the green area rate is not more than 20%.
> 
> At the same time, part of the sports land and park green space will be adjusted to commercial compatible commercial land. The land area is 7802 square meters, the plot ratio is 6.0, the building area is not less than 46,800 square meters, the building density is not less than 55%, and the green land rate is not more than 20% .


possible start dates for the huangpu second cbd?


----------



## lawdefender

VIP Headquarter (173 m + 136 m)

open for business : 2020-7-6

The Vipshop project is located in the northeast corner of Pazhou West District. The project covers an area of 13,000 square meters and is composed of two towers and podiums.

The south tower is 173 meters high and the west tower is 136 meters high.

The total construction scale is 168,000 square meters. The total investment of the project is about 4.1 billion yuan. The Vipshop building that is completed and delivered this time will become the global headquarters of Vipshop, responsible for the global strategy and the operation of the group's core business.


The Vipshop project has gone through land auction in July 2015, construction started in 2016, construction from 2017 to 2018 capped, curtain wall and electromechanical installation implemented in 2019, and at the end of June 2020, it become the first digital economic headquarters to be put into use in the Pazhou west area.









唯品会全球总部来了！广州试验区琶洲核心片区迎来首个交付使用项目_手机网易网


7月6日，广州人工智能与数字经济试验区（简称“广州试验区”）琶洲核心片区迎来首个交付使用项目。“唯品会全球总部项目从拍地到交付使用仅用了五年，预计今年下半年就可以正式投入使用。



3g.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

Air view photos of Guangzhou Second CBD(International Financial City) by drone from 1987on (2020-6-28)






【安仔航拍】0628广州国际金融城&琶洲西区最新进度大放送 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【安仔航拍】0628广州国际金融城&琶洲西区最新进度大放送 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc






Air view photos of Guangzhou Second CBD(Huangpu Yuzhu Port area) by drone from 1987on (2020-7-4)






【安仔航拍】0704鱼珠cbd最新航拍 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【安仔航拍】0704鱼珠cbd最新航拍 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## erkantang

lawdefender said:


> Air view photos of Guangzhou Second CBD(International Financial City) by drone from 1987on (2020-6-28)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【安仔航拍】0628广州国际金融城&琶洲西区最新进度大放送 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族
> 
> 
> 【安仔航拍】0628广州国际金融城&琶洲西区最新进度大放送 ,高楼迷摩天族
> 
> 
> 
> gaoloumi.cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air view photos of Guangzhou Second CBD(Huangpu Yuzhu Port area) by drone from 1987on (2020-7-4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【安仔航拍】0704鱼珠cbd最新航拍 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族
> 
> 
> 【安仔航拍】0704鱼珠cbd最新航拍 ,高楼迷摩天族
> 
> 
> 
> gaoloumi.cc


Can’t see, could you screenshot please


----------



## lawdefender

erkantang said:


> Can’t see, could you screenshot please


you had to register in the website to see the photos.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Pharmaceutical Exhibition and Trade Center

expected to open: second half of 2020

located inside the Guangzhou International Pharmaceutical Port.

The construction area is up to 900,000 square meters, and the investment exceeds 10 billion.

The project is focus on Great Health Exhibition and Trade City, International Medical Park and Shopping Center, covering online and offline Great Health Exhibition and Trade Zone, Great Health Convention and Exhibition Center, Chinese Medicine Trading Center, Standardized Inspection and Testing Center, Brand Incubation Center, Food Square, Materia Medica Avenue, International Medical Park, Shopping Center and other formats.


Cooperating with multiple banks to provide low-interest rate, simple procedures, fast and convenient financial credit services.

Intelligent warehousing and logistics, providing various storage spaces such as room temperature warehouse/shady warehouse/cold warehouse.

5G network, office building, hotel, catering, benchmark shopping center, 10,000 parking lots






广州国际医药展贸中心：计划今年下半年正式运营_广州日报大洋网


广州国际医药港首期项目“广州国际医药展贸中心”计划2020年下半年正式投入运营。



news.dayoo.com















Urban plan render of Guangzhou International Pharmaceutical Port


----------



## lawdefender

*The 180-meter-high landmark project discovered the pre-Qin ruins and excavated a group of treasures 4000 years ago*


Another major discovery of Huangpu Archaeology! Located in the north starting area of the Knowledge City, the landmark commercial complex project under construction, the Knowledge City Industry Cluster Service Center (ZSCB-A5-1 plot in Guangzhou Development Zone), found the pre-Qin ruins.

On July 13, the Guangzhou Institute of Cultural Relics and Archaeology announced the results of rescue archaeological excavations at the pre-Qin site of Matouzhuang in the north starting area of the Sino-Singapore Knowledge City.

A total of 65 tombs, 149 ash pits, 272 pillar holes, 2 ash ditches, and 3 house sites were cleared from the site in the late Neolithic and Zhou Dynasty period. 107 pieces/sets of pottery seats, pottery spinning wheels, stone adze, stone shovel, stone ring, jade and other cultural relics.

In addition, there were 4 tombs from Song to Qing Dynasty, 1 ash pit, 22 pillar holes, 1 house site; 8 sets of cultural relics such as porcelain bowls, pots and iron spears unearthed.

Aerial photography of the excavation area of the Matouzhuang site:









Knowledge City Industry Cluster Service Center

Positioned as the core transportation hub of the Knowledge City. The construction ceremony of the project was held on February 28, 2020.

This is a large-scale TOD commercial complex project covering a variety of formats including hotels, business offices, business services, and talent apartments. The project covers an area of 76,000 square meters, with a total construction area of 379,000 square meters. The total investment of the project is 4 billion yuan, and the expected operating income is about 1 billion yuan.

The highest point of the project, Tower B, is 180 meters, and will become a landmark project in the north starting area of Knowledge City.

render 















黄埔180米高地标项目发现先秦遗址，挖出一批4000年前的宝贝_马头庄


根据文物保护法规，配合该地块出让工作，广州市文物考古研究院于2019年11月对地块红线范围进行了调查勘探，在地块西部山岗发现分布范围约2200平方米、文化层深度约1米的先秦时期文化遗存。 过往广州…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

*The rising skyline of Pazhou West (left) + Zhujiang New Town CBD skyline (right)*


----------



## lawdefender

Datansha Island planning









新增两条过江通道！大坦沙规划再优化







k.sina.com.cn









航拍广州呼吸中心建设现场。钟南山:要建国际一流_南都


2020年5月9日，广州市荔湾区大坦沙岛上正在建设中的广州呼吸中心。 日前，广州医科大学附属第一医院院长黄锦坤在广州第46场疫情防控新闻通气会上也透露，广医一院正在全力推进广州呼吸中心项目的建设…




www.sohu.com






Municipal Planning and Natural Resources Bureau: Datansha Island planning is optimized and deepened again. The total construction volume of the island will increase by 200,000 square meters, both of which are commercial and commercial constructions; at the same time, the new west landmark will be built with the Tanwei subway station as the core, with a construction of 300 The landmark building with a meter height. In terms of transportation, in addition to the implementation of one originally planned river crossing, two new river crossings were added.

Datansha is adjacent to Liwan Old Town in the east, Bai'etan Business District in the south, and Nanhai District in Foshan City in the west, with a total area of 3.55 square kilometers. In October 2012, the Guangzhou Municipal Government approved the plan for the renovation and reconstruction of the Datansha Island area, which included a total land area of 239.31 hectares, a net land of 114.23 hectares, and a total planned construction area of 471.31 hectares. Datansha Island Renovation Project is a key project of the Guangdong-Singapore Cooperation Council. It is developed by the Liwan District People's Government and Singapore CapitaLand.

The core area is combined with the Tanwei subway station to improve the development intensity of the TOD plot, create a new landmark in the west, and create a rhythmic city skyline. The building height has been increased from 150 meters to 300 meters. At the same time, taking into account the formation of a landscape interface that is low in front and high in front of the Binjiang first line, the height of some of the Binjiang plots has been optimized. The current height is adjusted from 100 meters to within 60~100 of the Binjiang first line, and the second line is controlled within 140 meters.

Twin tower (300m+250m) render:









Datansha Island planning render:










An innovative urban space will also be created on the island-the Super Vitality Axis, with a length of 3080 meters, erected on the sidewalk and motorway, connecting the commercial skirts on both sides, and connecting the island's core industrial space. Along the core industrial zone of the island, combined with the function of the podium, a canopy corridor system with a total length of about 5 kilometers, a width of 3-5 meters, and a height of 6 meters to 10 meters is created.











*Guangzhou Respiratory Medical Center (National Respiratory Medical Center)*

On July 7, 2017, the foundation stone was officially laid in Datansha, Liwan District. After completion, it will be a three-level A hospital with 1200 beds.

The entire project covers an area of 84920.9 square meters, with a total construction area of 193690 square meters. The total investment is nearly 2 billion yuan. It is jointly invested by Guangdong Province and Guangzhou City. It is planned to be completed and put into use in June 2021.

In the ranking of the best hospitals in China, *the Department of Respiratory of the First Affiliated Hospital of Guangzhou Medical University ranked first in the country for many years. *Based on the State Key Laboratory of Respiratory Diseases of Guangzhou Institute of Respiratory Research, Guangzhou Respiratory Center is committed to building a fully functional, nationally leading, world-class clinical diagnosis and treatment center for respiratory problems and critical diseases, clinical and basic research center for respiratory disease prevention and treatment, and respiratory diseases Prevention and treatment teaching and talent training center, respiratory disease prevention and control research results, production, education and research transformation center.

render










photo of the Guangzhou Respiratory Medical Center U/C (2020-5-9)


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Science and Technology Education City Phase I*

It is expected that the construction of all campuses will be completed and delivered to the school before the end of June 2022.

*The first phase of the Guangzhou Science and Technology Education City project is located in Zhucun Street, an industrial agglomeration zone in eastern Guangzhou. It is 45 kilometers away from the downtown area of Guangzhou, and the first phase is 10.79 square kilometers, including 13 municipal vocational schools (including technical schools) , Transportation and municipal supporting facilities, three major groups sharing zone, resettlement area, four major parks, etc., can accommodate about 129,000 students.*

According to the principles of unified planning, unified design, unified construction, unified support, and unified management, as well as the requirements of practicality, beauty, and Guangzhou characteristics, the first phase project of Guangzhou Science and Technology Education City will be built into a landscape education city with Lingnan characteristics, and Effectively link high-tech vocational colleges with similar majors to achieve resource sharing, open school operation, efficient operation, and maximum benefit.






__





13所市属职业院校入驻广州科教城 - 增城之窗






www.zcwin.com









13所院校！广州这里将崛起一座科技教育城！_建设


校区规划将现代职业技术教育与岭南、山水、人文、行业、低碳等五大元素相结合，布局一核一轴多组团结构，以行政办公楼、图文信息中心、多功能礼堂组成的综合体建筑为核心，通过中心休闲景观带串联高职生活区、实训楼区等多个…




www.sohu.com









广州科教城在我区开工建设！13所学校规划效果图来了，你期待哪所学校？


广州科教城在我区开工建设！13所学校规划效果图来了，你期待哪所学校？




k.sina.cn






*Guangzhou Science and Technology Education City Phase I urban plan:*









*13 vocational colleges in Guangzhou Science and Education City:*


1. Guangzhou Railway Vocational and Technical College

Formerly known as the Guangzhou Railway Machinery School, a former school affiliated to the Ministry of Railways, established in 1975, Guangzhou Railway Vocational and Technical College was established in 2000, and was transferred to the Guangzhou Municipal Government for management by the Guangzhou Railway Group in September 2004. It is the only one in Guangdong Province to train rail transit Full-time higher vocational colleges mainly based on unique professionals. It is an important base for the training of employees in the rail transportation industry in southern China. It is also a national high-level professional group construction unit and a first-class vocational college construction unit in Guangdong Province. .

The new campus covers an area of 484,142 square meters with a total construction area of 342,360 square meters and can accommodate 12,000-14,000 students.

campus render:










2. Guangzhou Transportation Senior Technical School

Founded in 1964, it is a secondary vocational school that integrates vocational education and vocational training. It is the first batch of "National Secondary Vocational Education Reform and Development Demonstration Schools". The school now has two campuses, Jiahe and Guangyuan. The school is based on serving the development of the transportation industry in the Pearl River Delta region. It has built five major groups of automobile manufacturing, vehicle maintenance, transportation and logistics management, urban rail transportation and urban gas engineering. There are 13 majors and 1 major direction, including 1 national-level demonstration major and 4 provincial-level key majors.

The new campus has a total land area of 222,287 square meters, a construction area of 242,040 square meters, and a teaching and practical training area of 97,183 square meters, which can accommodate 12,000 students.

campus render:










3. Guangzhou Information Technology Vocational School

It is formed by the integration of Guangzhou Information Engineering Vocational School and Guangzhou Electronic Information School. The new campus is located on the east side of the first phase of Guangzhou Science and Technology Education City. The total planned land area of the project is 285746.74 square meters, the total construction area is 201700 square meters, and the planned school scale is 10,000 people. 

campus render:









4. Guangzhou Senior Technical School

The new campus has a construction area of 242,040 square meters and a complete and integrated spatial layout, which can accommodate 12,000 students. The construction of the new campus emphasizes the combination of regional culture and campus cultural characteristics, and builds a vocational college of engineering that matches the city, is first-class in the country and has reached the world level.

campus render:









5. Guangzhou College of Industry and Trade Technicians

Planning and design will be based on the theme of "home", a vibrant green ecological modern college-style campus with Lingnan characteristics. Create a humanistic campus, a vibrant campus and a green campus.

 The new campus covers a total area of 418,490.63 square meters, with a total construction area of 302,545 square meters. The scale of the new campus is set at 15,000 students with academic qualifications.

campus render:










6. Guangzhou Light Industry Vocational School

The planned construction land of the new campus is 214686.43 square meters, the total construction area is 120983 square meters, and the school scale reaches 6000 people. According to different functions, the new school is divided into three functional areas: teaching practice area, living logistics area and sports activity area.

The school will be based in Guangzhou, facing the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, with intelligent manufacturing professional groups as the main body, with light industry characteristics of green food engineering professional groups, graphic arts media professional groups, and Lingnan cultural arts that inherit and develop intangible cultural heritage The professional group is a two-wing professional structure, and vigorously develop artificial intelligence, 3D printing, numerical control technology, robot application and maintenance, elevator repair and maintenance, cross-border e-commerce, Lingnan flavor food, non-genetic inheritance technology (Guangcai jade carving wood carving) and other majors. Cultivate highly-skilled and applied talents with professional professional qualities and practical ability, entrepreneurship and innovative spirit.

campus render:









7. The Guangzhou Kindergarten Teachers College


This public full-time college was born in response to the development of preschool education in the country. focuses on creating leading majors in pre-school education, and simultaneously develops art education and physical education professional groups. The first batch of three majors is pre-school education, early education, and music education. It is committed to cultivating higher professional qualities and higher education. Kindergarten teachers at the educational level.

The Guangzhou Kindergarten Teachers College covers an area of about 578 acres, and the construction project includes the construction of 37 new buildings for teaching, office and living. In terms of architectural layout, the project divides the campus into three functional areas through space utilization and height difference design. The north is the logistics living area and is close to the entrance; the east is the basic teaching area, connecting the north and south partitions; the south is professional training, administrative office, The book reading, rehearsal center and sports field reflect the personality characteristics of "moving" in the south and "quiet" in the north. The shape and facade design adopt the modernist approach with distinctive characteristics of Lingnan architecture to create a unique architectural image of restrained, fresh and elegant, and rich cultural atmosphere. After the completion of the first phase of the project, the school's per capita building area will reach 64.4 square meters.

The school plans to enroll 1,200 students in the first batch, with 3,000 students enrolled at the beginning of the school, and more than 6,000 students in 2024. After the school is completed, it will have a comprehensive teaching training room, a 0-6 year old early training training room, a psychological counseling room, an American teaching method training room, a sketch room, a handicraft room, a Chinese painting calligraphy room, and a modern education technology training room. , Computer design room, performing arts hall and other functional fields can meet the scale demand of 6,000 students in the school. The new school will strive to become a leader in preschool teacher education in Nanyue, a supporter of talents for preschool teachers in Guangzhou and Guangdong, Hong Kong, Macao and the Greater Bay Area, as well as a modeler of high-end preschool education training and research and practice in preschool education in China The goal of first-class preschool colleges is striding forward.

campus render:









8. Guangzhou Pharmaceutical Vocational School

Founded in 1964, Guangzhou Pharmaceutical Vocational School is a full-time public key state-level vocational school. The school aims at cultivating compound high-quality skilled talents that meet the needs of the era of great health, and according to the development of the pharmaceutical industry chain, a total of 12 major majors are opened.

The new campus covers a total area of 247145.06 square meters, a construction area of about 121020 square meters, and a school scale of 6,000.



campus render:











9. Guangzhou Land and Real Estate Management Vocational School

It is one of the first batch of state-level key vocational schools and the only full-time real estate vocational school in Central and South China. However, all these 56-year-old vocational schools have been troubled by the small school space. The school is a well-known real estate school in the country, offering three major clusters of real estate, electromechanical, and construction, including 10 majors such as real estate marketing and management, property management, e-commerce, elevator installation and maintenance, etc. The majors required by the entire real estate industry chain Are already included. In recent years, the school has developed rapidly. This year, some professional enrollment is very hot, but due to the limitation of the school area, the school can only helplessly control the amount of enrollment. At present, the school has nearly 3,000 students, but the classrooms and dormitories have been tapped and expanded to reach full capacity. According to the development scale of the school, the number of students in the school should reach 6000.

After the new campus is put into use, the number of students in the school will reach 6,000, and the area of the training site will increase from 17286.23㎡ of the old campus to 34524㎡. With enough training venues, students' practical ability will be improved to a greater extent.

campus render









10. Guangzhou City Vocational College

There are 5 campuses in Guangyuan South, Guangyuan North, Haizhu, Yuexiu, and Binjiang, all distributed in the central urban area of Guangzhou, with a total construction area of 202,392 square meters and a total land area of 20 hectares. The overall construction and application level of digital campuses are at the forefront of higher vocational colleges in the province. The college has set up 10 professional groups and 13 teaching units around the two major sectors of serving urban construction and urban services in Guangzhou. The new campus of the school located in Guangzhou Science and Education City covers an area of about 940 mu.

campus render









11. Guangzhou Construction Engineering Vocational School

Founded in 1958, it focuses on the cultivation of construction talents and has delivered more than 50,000 graduates to the society. The total planned land area of the new campus is 212420.66 square meters, the construction land area is 182268.9 square meters, and the total construction area is 121020 square meters. Among them, the above-ground building area is 113966 square meters, and the underground building area is 7054 square meters. 25% of the land is used to meet the needs of future development and use. The new campus will build a basic teaching building, experimental training building, administrative complex, teacher and student reading and network center and lecture hall, student dormitory, canteen, wind and rain playground, life service building and other ancillary rooms, underground parking lot and outdoor supporting facilities Engineering etc. In the future, the scale of enrollment and the number of teachers will be greatly increased, and on the basis of the previous majors, urban construction, garden technology, water supply and drainage engineering construction and operation, civil engineering testing, construction machinery use and maintenance, etc. will be added to form a complete major. chain.

campus render










12. Guangzhou Public Utilities Technician College

It is a full-time national key technical school, senior technical school, technician college, national high-skilled talent training base, world skills competition horticultural project training base, national vocational skill appraisal institute, or national technical college integrated curriculum teaching reform pilot institute Schools, key majors of technical education in Guangdong Province and specialty specialty construction schools. However, the problem of insufficient school space restricts the school to "a higher level."

The new campus of Guangzhou Public Utilities Senior Technical School is located on the west side of the central core of Guangzhou Science and Education City Phase I, east to the main road of the Science and Education City Plan, and west to the Xifu River. The total land area is 292195.3 square meters, of which the planned total construction area is about 242,000 square meters Meters, classrooms and experimental training venues over 100,000 square meters. After entering the Science and Education City, the college has a school scale of 12,000 and enrolls about 3,000 people each year. The annual training and appraisal amount is more than 30,000.

campus render









13. Guangzhou Transportation Senior Technical School

It is a full-time public national key technical school, a national-level training base for high-skilled talents, a national-level vocational skill laboratory, a China training base for heavy-duty vehicle technology projects, and the school is also a national transportation technology school teacher training base, national Logistics vocational education talent training base.


The new campus has a total land area of 222,287 square meters, a construction area of 242,040 square meters, and a teaching and practical training area of 97,183 square meters, which can accommodate 12,000 students. The new campus has a 400-meter standard sports ground, with multiple basketball courts, volleyball courts, and table tennis courts, as well as football fields, tennis courts, outdoor swimming pools, and 2 indoor cultural activity venues, which will greatly meet the training and activities of teachers and students. demand. In addition, the area of the cafeteria has increased by 4,994 square meters, which will greatly improve the dining environment for students.

campus render


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou Educational Statistics 2019 

Public / Private Colleges and Universities (providing 4 year Bachelor Degree and above): 38

Public / Private Colleges (providing 2 year higher education certificate only) : 45*

Postgraduate students (Postgraduate Certificate/Master Degree and Ph. D) in colleges and Universities : 112,400

Undergraduate students in colleges (including 2 years higher education) and Universities: 1.153 million

Students in Technical school: 244,100

Students in Secondary vocational school: 181, 000

Students in High school and middle school : 526,200

Students in Primary school: 1104,700

Students in Kindergartner: 527,600

*Guangzhou has 1,265,400 Undergraduate and Postgraduate students (2019), the city with largest number of Undergraduate and Postgraduate students in China

Nature Index 2018 Science Cities Top 200:

Guangzhou ranking 25th in the world*






2019年广州市国民经济和社会发展统计公报 - 广州市人民政府门户网站


广州市人民政府门户网站（网址：www.gz.gov.cn）是由广州市政务服务数据管理局主办，利用政府的设备、网络和信息等资源整合建设而成。它以政府部门网站为依托，以需求为导向，以服务为宗旨，遵循‘以人为本’的设计理念，围绕信息公开、在线服务和公众参与三大政府网站功能定位，设置了‘政务公开’、‘政务服务’、‘互动交流’、‘魅力广州’、‘营商环境’五大频道，以丰富的内容、人性化的服务和强大的功能为用户提供服务。



www.gz.gov.cn






=====================================================================

*Guangzhou University City* (Chinese: 广州大学城)


Located in Xiaoguwei Street, Panyu District, Guangzhou, the urban area is distributed on both banks of the Pearl River, covering an area of 34.4 square kilometers. The first phase of the station is Xiaoguwei Island, with an area of 18 square kilometers.

The overall planning and construction of Guangzhou University Town was officially launched in January 2003, and the first phase of the project was officially completed 19 months later. On September 1, 2004, the first phase entered ten universities, namely: Sun Yat-sen University, South China University of Technology, South China Normal University, Guangzhou University, Guangdong University of Foreign Studies, Guangzhou University of Traditional Chinese Medicine, Guangdong Pharmaceutical University, Guangdong University of Technology, Guangzhou Academy of Fine Arts, Xinghai Conservatory of Music.

Jinan University and Guangzhou Medical University entered the second phase of Guangzhou University Town.

*Two Guangzhou Metro stations are located on the island. The Higher Education Mega Center North Station (Chinese: 大学城北站) and South Station (Chinese: 大学城南站) of Line 4 provide access to Guangzhou's metro network.*

The island is served by a dozen of bus routes, with buses running mainly between the university town and the city centre. Generally there are two types of bus service: Regular buses operating like buses within the city centre, make frequent stops and therefore the trip takes longer; whilst express buses dedicated to serve the university town, mainly run on expressways and makes less stops. Many of these express buses travel between the old and new campuses of the universities. There are also shuttle buses provided by some universities which travel between their own campuses. However, these buses are reserved for the university faculty and staff and can not be used by the public or students. Inside the university town, students and teachers usually walk or cycle to classes, or ride a bus to farther locations like other universities and the shopping malls. The most heavily used bus route is 381, which runs along the middle ring road that connects all ten universities and two metro stations together.

Aerial video of Guangzhou University City: 




Urban plan of *Guangzhou University City*









Air view of *Guangzhou University City*


----------



## KillerZavatar

lawdefender said:


> *Guangzhou Educational Statics 2019 *
> 
> Postgraduate students (Postgraduate Certificate/Master Degree and Ph. D) in colleges and Universities : 112,400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019年广州市国民经济和社会发展统计公报 - 广州市人民政府门户网站
> 
> 
> 广州市人民政府门户网站（网址：www.gz.gov.cn）是由广州市政务服务数据管理局主办，利用政府的设备、网络和信息等资源整合建设而成。它以政府部门网站为依托，以需求为导向，以服务为宗旨，遵循‘以人为本’的设计理念，围绕信息公开、在线服务和公众参与三大政府网站功能定位，设置了‘政务公开’、‘政务服务’、‘互动交流’、‘魅力广州’、‘营商环境’五大频道，以丰富的内容、人性化的服务和强大的功能为用户提供服务。
> 
> 
> 
> www.gz.gov.cn


🙋‍♂️


----------



## lawdefender

*Pazhou West CBD Photos by BLUE_SUN_CBD

Date: 2020/07/25*


----------



## KillerZavatar

Can't wait for the supertalls to rise in that gap


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo CBD, Panyu District of Guangzhou





__





航拍万博丨看今朝的万博如何让你眼前一亮！_商务区


而贯穿万博商务区的交通干线，不仅有番禺大道、汉溪大道、即将开通的南大干线，还有东西纵向的广州地铁7号线以及地铁18号线等。 随着万博商务区的建设逐渐完善，商业发展也不断迎来新高度，其九大综合体项目中…




www.sohu.com





Wanbo Business District is located at the core of the dual axis of Guangzhou’s urban development, with a planned total construction area of 5.48 million square meters. It will be built as the CBD of Panyu.

The main transportation lines of the Wanbo Business District include not only Panyu Avenue, Hanxi Avenue, the upcoming Nanda Main Line, but also Guangzhou Metro Line 7 and Metro Line 18.


5 x 200m+ , 9 City Complexes, 3 upper upscale hotels (Hilton, Sheraton, Le Meridian)




latest Aerial photos (2020-8)














































photo by : ) from gaoloumi (2020/8)


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou's largest resettlement housing project started in Nansha

Qingsheng Hub Block Development Planning Construction of 10,150 resettlement apartments. 

On July 31, the resettlement housing project of the Qingsheng Hub Comprehensive Development Project (hereinafter referred to as the "Qingsheng Resettlement Housing Project") commencement meeting was held in Dongyong Town, Nansha District.

Qingsheng Resettlement Housing Project is located in Guantan Village, Dongyong Town, 2.5 kilometers from Qingsheng Hub. It is currently the largest resettlement housing project in Guangzhou with a total investment of 7.746 billion yuan, a total land area of 400,700 square meters, and a total construction area of 1,521,000 square meters, planning to build 10150 resettlement apartments. 

The project is scheduled to be completed on March 30, 2024. As one of the important projects in the Qingsheng Hub Block, its completion will lay the foundation for the Qingsheng Hub to become a Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao innovative achievement industrialization base and an international technology innovation service center. 

render























__





10150套！广州规模最大安置房项目在南沙开工！_庆盛


南沙区产业园区开发建设管理局主要负责人表示，此次规划建成的10150套安置房将为庆盛枢纽区块范围内及周边项目涉及的拆迁户服务，涵盖了南沙区东涌镇官坦、三沙、石排、庆盛、沙公堡5个行政村和黄阁镇北部的新海…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD (2020/8)

photo by : ) 

from 08.07 蓝天 白云 羊城 ：） - 第2页 - 广州 - 高楼迷


----------



## Haieg

does anyone know,if the third supertall in the pazhou west cbd already has a developer? And lawdefender thanks for all those updates!


----------



## lawdefender

Haieg said:


> does anyone know,if the third supertall in the pazhou west cbd already has a developer? And lawdefender thanks for all those updates!



The land of the third supertall in the Pazhou West CBD has not been transferred yet. Therefore, no specific developer is known.

Most of the land lots in Pazhou West CBD are transferred to the special developers (the big Chinese companies developing the land for their southern China headquarters) at special price by Guangzhou.


----------



## redcode

what's this building with a curvy facade? I can't find a thread for it anywhere. Photo taken yesterday









暮色猎德 by 薛公博Seth on 500px


----------



## little universe

@redcode

It's the Tiande Plaza (天德广场). The tower was completed quite a while ago.
I think the photo you posted above is at least 2 years old. 










by Revvv  on 500px


----------



## redcode

little universe said:


> @redcode
> 
> It's the Tiande Plaza (天德广场). The Tower was completed quite a while ago.
> I think the photo you posted above is at least 2 years old.


oops. The timestamp says it was taken on 28 of August. Little wonder that I felt something was wrong with it









Yesterday I saw a photo of a skyscraper under construction in Guiyang, the timestamp read Aug 25. I found the thread for that project, and surprise surprise, the photo updates from July that someone had posted showed the cladding was almost finished by then, while in my very recent photo, the cladding was barely halfway along the height of the building


----------



## redcode

buncha ongoing projects on Pazhou









粉色霞光映猎桥... by 一搏斋主 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Pazhou West, taken Sep 02









火红的琶洲创新特区 by 酒醇肉香 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender

*City Complex Projects （ with upper upscale / luxury Hotel or Serviced Apartments) completed and opened in Guangzhou （updated till 2020-9-1）:*

all the details of complex projects in the below link:

*








City Complex in Guangzhou


City Complex is a combination of three or more urban living spaces such as business, office, residence, hotel, exhibition, catering, conference, entertainment and transportation in the city, forming a multifunctional and efficient complex.




www.skyscrapercity.com




*

1. Chow Tai Fook Financial Centre (530 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium to high end) + Serviced Apartments (Rosewood Residence) + international brand luxury hotel (Rosewood)

2. Guangzhou International Finance Center (443 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium-to-high-end) + serviced apartment (Asccot) + international brand luxury hotel (Four Seasons)

3. Poly Skyline Plaza (317 m + 197 m): Grade A office building + international brand luxury hotel (InterContinental)

4. G.T. Land Plaza (282 m + 206 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + Serviced Apartments (Jumeirah Living) + international brand luxury hotel (Jumeirah)

5. International Grand City (264 m+ 183 m + 110 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium to high-end) + apartment + international brand luxury hotel (Conrad)

6. R&F Ritz-Carlton Hotel and Office Tower (252 m + 180 m): Grade A office building + Serviced Apartments (Ritz-Carlton) + international brand luxury hotel (Ritz-Carlton)

7. Kinggold Century (228 m) : Grade A office + Serviced Apartments + Shopping mall + international brand upper upscale hotel ( Grand Mercure)

8.The One Link (222 m) : Grade A office + Serviced Apartments (Fraser Suites) + Shopping mall

9. Taikoo Hui (211 m + 165 m + 128 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (high-end) + cultural center + apartment + international brand luxury hotel (Mandarin Oriental)

10. Guangzhou Import and Export Fair Complex (198 m): high-end professional exhibition halls (338,000 sqm indoor exhibition area, world ranking: 7th)+ conference halls/rooms + Business centers + Catering court + international brand upper upscale hotel ( Westin)

11. Teemall (195 m + 150 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + international brand upper upscale hotel (Sheraton)

12. Grandview Mall (188 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + art center + aquarium + international brand upper upscale hotel (Marriott)

13. Guangzhou Sunrich Plaza (186 m + 102 m): Grade A office building + Serviced Apartments + international brand luxury hotel (Sofitel)

14. Tiande Center (180 m + 100 m)： Grade A office + shopping mall + Chinese brand upper upscale hotel (Elegant Hotel Guangzhou )

15. GZ The Place (126 m + 105 ｍ）: Grade A office building + high-end professional exhibition halls + international brand luxury hotel (Longham Place)

16. Baiyun Wanda Plaza: Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + international brand upper upscale hotel ( Hilton)

17. Guangzhou Aoyuan International Center ( 1 x 220 m + 3 x 80 m) : Grade A office + Shopping mall (mid range) + Serviced Apartments + International Brand Upper Upscale Hotel ( Sheraton)


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou CanSemi Technology Inc. is the first 300mm fab in Guangzhou, located in Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City, Guangzhou Development District. Established in December 2017, launched into Virtual IDM business mode with an experienced team from all over the world, making with specialized product, differentiated platform and customized process, building a complete ecosystem by providing a platform for IC design houses, OSATs, application markets and funding groups.

13.5 billion CNY has been invested for CanSemi Project in the first phase, and the fabrication site covers 140,000 square meters. With its technology process focused on 0.13um to 0.18um, CanSemi's capacity will ramp up to 40,000 wafers/month. CanSemi aims to provide for IoT and Auto market by maintaining specific product lines in MCU, PMIC, analog IC and power discretes.

Guangzhou CanSemi Technology Inc. air view photo


----------



## lawdefender

On the morning of September 10, the Huangpu District Government officially signed a contract with the High School Affiliated to South China Normal University, announcing that Huafu will settle in Huangpu District and will open a provincial public high school on the Knowledge City campus, covering the junior and high school stages.


The High School Affiliated to South China Normal University is the first batch of national demonstration high schools in Guangdong Province under the dual leadership of the Guangdong Provincial Department of Education and South China Normal University. This High School began in the Qing Dynasty (1888), and has a history of more than 130 years.

The Knowledge City campus covers an area of about 200,000 square meters, with a total construction area of about 150,000 square meters. It has 78 classes, including 18 classes in junior high schools and 60 classes in high schools. It can accommodate 3,900 students , the total investment is 1.8 billion yuan.








华附知识城校区正式签约，面向黄埔全市全省招生_初中


关于选址和规模 下面来几张效果图： 华附知识城校区正门效果图 华附知识城校区内景效果图 关于办学模式 至此，意思已经非常明了： 华附知识城校区的办学模式， 其实就是第二个“市二中”。 对于华附知识城校区的初中




www.sohu.com






The High School Affiliated to South China Normal University (Knowledge City campus) render


----------



## lawdefender

Vanke Future Forest



In this project named Vanke Future Forest, 8 buildings are connected by steel bridges on the roof. The overall curve winds upwards from south to north, just like the feeling of the mountains of Baiyun Mountain. There are many small houses and greening on the roof, which looks like a forest village suspended in the air from a distance.

Vanke Future Forest Project is located on Huangshi West Road, the horizontal main road in Baiyun District, Guangzhou’s main urban area. It is less than 2 kilometers east of Huangshi West Road to enter the Baiyun New City area and enjoy the first stop of the Pan Baiyun New City section. It is also a rare brand new duplex residential project in the Huangshi West section of Baiyun District in the past 20 years.

The main part of the project has a total planned land area of approximately 27,000 square meters and a total construction area of approximately 118,000 square meters. There are 8 buildings planned. The 8 buildings are divided into 2 parts, of which 5 are owned and operated by Vanke, and the other 3 are duplex products with a panel structure. , Only 403 sets. Next to the main body of the project is the Big Fish Park (municipal park) of approximately 20,000 square meters + an archive of approximately 15,000 square meters.

Double masters

Vanke specially invited international design master Sou Fujimoto to complete the architectural design, and the domestic "master-level" Zhang Tang design firm to complete the landscape design, forming the "master-level" design combination of Vanke·Future Forest, and jointly creating a new landmark of Baiyun.



render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Pazhou Urban Plan

location: Pazhou is a island located at the south bank of Pearl River, opposite to the Zhujiang New Town CBD, GZ International Financial City and GZ Second CBD.

Total area : 15.13 km2

Pazhou divided into 3 section: West section, Middle section and East section.



urban plan of Pazhou









Urban Plan render



















Pazhou West Section render










Land plot map of the West Section











photo by 王皮










photo of Pazhou West Section



















Zhujiang NewTown CBD, opposite to the Pazhou West Section

Photo by 王皮









Pazhou Middle Section Photo











































































Pazhou East Section render










google photo of East Section


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou South Station Area Urban Plan


location: Panyu District

Guangzhou South Station is the largest Railway Station in the world by passengers volume ， 163 millions passengers in 2018.

Urban plan
























Urban Plan render













Photo by 1987on from gaoloumi

2020-7-3



























































photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2020-11-17


----------



## lawdefender

Cisco Smart City

It is an integral part of the Guangzhou International Innovation City and is currently under construction.

The project is developed in three phases, with a total area of over 3.3 km2 . Currently under construction is the first phase of A, B, C, and D in the A plot, about 400 acres. According to the plan, the A plot will be completed before the end of 2022. According to the progress shown in the aerial image, there should be no problem.

Cisco Smart City has signed contracts with dozens of domestic and foreign companies. Office buildings have been completed and delivered. The residential project has been developed to the third phase, and the fourth phase has also started. In addition, the TOD complex and the 180-meter landmark tower have also started, and the progress is gratifying.


render





































Photo by 寒龙 from gaoloumi

2020-10-13


----------



## lawdefender

Baietan CBD Urban Plan

The Baietan CBD is located in the middle of Liwan District, from Datansha in the north, Liwan District and Huadi River in the west, Pearl River in the east, and Sanzhixiangxiang Road in the south. It covers an area of about 36 square kilometers, radiating from the west to the east of the Pearl River. It is the core node that drives the comprehensive development of Guangfo area.


As the CBD in western Guangzhou, "Baiertan Business District (District 1) Planning and Urban Design Integration Optimization" was approved by Guangzhou and officially announced by the Municipal Planning and Natural Resources Bureau Implement.

Among them, it is clear that the total construction area of Baietan Business District 1 is 27.07 million square meters, and the industrial (business office) construction area is not less than 10.6 million square meters. In the approval, it was proposed to decompose the overall planning indicators of a district into functional groups, formulate indicator frameworks for each functional group, and guide the next stage of urban renewal, land acquisition and storage, unit planning and preparation, and optimization and deepening of control regulations.

The entire Bai'etan business district is divided into two parts, one district and two districts, with Hualei Road as the boundary, including a core district and 11 functional groups. The overall positioning is: Guangzhou West Bank Central Business District, and the central city west wing along the river headquarters economic belt . The approved Baietan Business District (District 1) project is located in the middle of Liwan District, from Datansha in the north, Liwan District and Huadi River in the west, Pearl River in the east, and Sanzhixiangxiang Road in the south. The area is 16. 4 square kilometers, and the water area is 2.8 square kilometers.


On November 5th, Liwan District of Guangzhou signed a strategic cooperation agreement with six well-known design firms to jointly build the Baietan Business District and promote the integration of urban renewal and industrial development.

The six design firms :

German gmp international architectural design Co., Ltd.,
American AECOM Design and Consulting (Shenzhen) Co., Ltd.,
SOM 
American Sasaki 
SWA Group
Guangdong Provincial Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.



land map of the urban plan










Urban Plan Render of Baietan CBD

500m x 1
400m x 1
300m x 2






































China Fortune HQ Project Render (300m)











Baietan Fianancial Center Render (296m)











Baietan CBD area photo by 1987on from gaoloumi

time: 2020-6-6


----------



## el palmesano

^^

wow!


----------



## the spliff fairy

GZ is building on a different level to everyone else. The scale of these projects is boggling


----------



## lawdefender

Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City



The vision of Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City is to use the knowledge economy as an innovative model to gather high-end industries and talents to create a city with a highly harmonious economy, humanities and ecology and sustainable development. In the future, the Knowledge City, covering an area of 178 square kilometers, will become a new international city home with more than 600,000 people living, working, studying and relaxing here.


The overall conceptual plan of Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City and the urban summary plan of the Nanqibu District were conceived and designed by the famous architectural planner Dr. Liu Taige. This comprehensive development plan includes high-tech business parks, residential areas, retail business areas, leisure areas and public facilities including community centers. The green connecting corridors and lakes and water systems are intertwined with each other, while the large green belt divides the knowledge city into three areas in the north, central and south, forming an ecological network throughout the knowledge city. The overall plan of Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City draws on Singapore’s advanced planning and construction concepts, and uses Lingnan landscapes, green belts and surrounding areas to form a regional ecological network system, scientifically planning the road network and functional zoning within the city.







中新广州知识城投资开发有限公司


中新广州知识城投资开发有限公司,广州知识城,中新,知识城,ssgkc



www.ssgkc.com.cn





Latest Urban Plan render:
Jiulong Lake Skyline 500+ m x1, 400+ m x1, 300+ m x 4









land planing map










road planing map










Photos of Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City 2020


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Financial City Starting Section

photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi

2020-11-17










render of the Starting Section


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou East Skyline Urban Design

On the afternoon of November 18th, the eighteenth meeting of the 3rd Guangzhou Urban Planning Committee Regional Planning and Urban Design Professional Committee reviewed and approved the controlled detailed plan for the East District of Guangzhou International Financial City (AT0914, AT1018 Planning Management Unit), and disclosed Information about Guangzhou’s East Coast Skyline.

The starting area of the Financial City and the CBD of Huangpu Port will form clusters with 450 meters and 488 meters as the highest landmarks respectively. The eastern part of the Financial City will also form two second-highest clusters of Metro Chebei South Station and Metro Sanxi Station, connecting the financial city starting area With the Huangpu Port CBD, the outline of the skyline of Guangzhou east along the river is beginning to take shape.


Subway Chebeinan and Sanxi stations will form two landmark buildings

On October 13, 2020, the project seeks the opinions of the regional chief planner and convenes an expert meeting. It agrees in principle with the optimization of the regional urban design and proposes four control principles: the River side line should not be too high, and it should be arranged low and high to avoid formation a sense of oppression on the Pearl River; the skyline of the riverside should have a sense of hierarchy, forming clusters of multi-wave peaks; a group of buildings can have three or four landmark buildings to form clusters; several clusters along the river are high at each end and one tail at each end, with short sides The clusters are set off.

The optimization plan proposes to continue the multi-peak clusters along the river with high ends and short sides along the river, with the financial city starting area (450 meters) and the Huangpu Port CBD (tentatively named) landmarks (488 meters) as the highest landmarks Clusters, 2 second-highest clusters within the eastern area of the financial city (330 meters from the metro Chebei South Station cluster and 260 meters from the metro Sanxi Station cluster), which will connect the financial city starting area and the Huangpu Port CBD (tentatively named) skyline . According to the plan, the 488-meter landmark building is located around the Yufengwei subway station.

According to the “low front and high rear” layout of the building, the height of the River side first-line building should be controlled below 60 meters, the height-to-width ratio of the building’s receding river bank line should be less than 1, the second-line plot height should be 120-260 meters, and the third-line plot height 240-330 Meters, forming a stepped skyline.



Guangzhou East Skyline Urban Design render

different cluster peaks : 450m - 330m - 260m - 350m - 488m - 300m
Area (from left to right): GZ IFC starting section - GZ IFC east section - Huangpu Port CBD















金融城450米+黄埔港488米，广州东沿江天际线来了！__南方plus_南方+


广州东沿江天际线最新消息




pc.nfapp.southcn.com


----------



## lawdefender

Three-year Action Project of Guangzhou Public Toilets

As of November 3, 2020, Guangzhou has completed the construction, renovation and expansion of 4,133 public toilets, exceeding the plan of 1,893. Among them, 3372 public toilets provide free toilet paper and hand sanitizer for toilet users, and 571 have a maternal and child room. The total number of toilets open to the public in Guangzhou has reached 11,277.

Star War Theme public Toilet









Nature theme public toilet









Ice and snow theme public toilet






















































































































Intelligent face recognition toilet paper machine without wasting paper



















https://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/202011/19/139995_53658591.htm










“厕所革命”三年计划，广州超前超额完成_广州日报大洋网


“20分钟”公厕带给市民生活便利，新厕所颜值高内在更实用



news.dayoo.com


----------



## Claps

New skyline, Pazhou West + Canton Tower + Pearl River New Town


----------



## lawdefender

Urban Landscape and Environmental Design of Guangzhou East Railway Station 

design concept 1

We try to "sink" the main service functions of the core space in front of the East Station as far as possible into the ground, and create a vibrant "urban forest" in the front area of the station. At its end, "rise" a simple and pure glass Connector. While establishing a connection between "city" and "nature", "earth" and "sky", it will create a new landmark in the future of the East Railway Station and a new node for the perception and experience of urban life.




















































Design Concept 2






























Guangzhou East Station will be renovated with one of the design option above.

Guangzhou East Station photo


----------



## lawdefender

Huaxin Fangyuan Plaza

The project is located at No. 333, Gongye Avenue Middle, Haizhu District, Guangzhou. As the first central district commercial complex jointly developed by Huaxin Group and Fangyuan Group, the project is close to Metro Guangfo Line and Guangzhou Metro Line 11. The total land area is about 29,000 square meters, and the total construction area is about 160,000 square meters. It is composed of 40,000 square meters of podium open block commercials and 70,000 square meters of Grade A office buildings. One office building over 200 meters will be built into Haizhu with the highest standards. District landmark building.

The project is planned to be a commercial center consisting of three 107.8-meter commercial buildings, a 200-meter office building and subway transfer corridors, with a total construction area of 164,000 square meters






200米！广州“华新方圆广场”完成底板封底浇筑







baijiahao.baidu.com





render






































Photo of the project 










photo by 求实
202011-22


----------



## HK Chinese Canadian

lawdefender said:


> Three-year Action Project of Guangzhou Public Toilets
> 
> As of November 3, 2020, Guangzhou has completed the construction, renovation and expansion of 4,133 public toilets, exceeding the plan of 1,893. Among them, 3372 public toilets provide free toilet paper and hand sanitizer for toilet users, and 571 have a maternal and child room. The total number of toilets open to the public in Guangzhou has reached 11,277.
> 
> Star War Theme public Toilet
> View attachment 756112
> 
> 
> Nature theme public toilet
> View attachment 756120
> 
> 
> Ice and snow theme public toilet
> View attachment 756122
> 
> 
> View attachment 756123
> 
> 
> View attachment 756124
> 
> 
> View attachment 756126
> 
> 
> View attachment 756127
> 
> 
> View attachment 756145
> 
> 
> View attachment 765023
> 
> 
> View attachment 765024
> 
> 
> View attachment 765025
> 
> 
> View attachment 765026
> 
> 
> View attachment 756151
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 756147
> 
> 
> View attachment 756146
> 
> 
> Intelligent face recognition toilet paper machine without wasting paper
> View attachment 756131
> 
> 
> View attachment 756144
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/202011/19/139995_53658591.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “厕所革命”三年计划，广州超前超额完成_广州日报大洋网
> 
> 
> “20分钟”公厕带给市民生活便利，新厕所颜值高内在更实用
> 
> 
> 
> news.dayoo.com


----------



## HK Chinese Canadian

President Xi asked the Chinese tourism bureau what the number one complaint about travelling in China was. The answer was dirty squatting toilet facilities. Immediately, there was a national plan to build thousands of beautiful and clean toilets. These pictures are a testimony to the incredibly quick response by the CCP to construct these facilities in record speed. Speaking from a Canadian, this is fantastic.


----------



## lawdefender

Chisha Depot Complex ( 265 m )

At the Guangzhou Planning Committee held recently, the detailed control plan of the Haizhu District Chisha Depot Complex was passed. This urban complex integrating commercial offices, quality housing and public service facilities was built on Metro Line 11. Above the Chesha Depot, two layers of cover panels will be added to solve slow traffic and build a stepped ecological park.

The Chisha Depot Complex Project is located in the southern area of Pazhou, with Huangpuyong in the north, Chishayong in the south, Haizhou Road in the west (planning), and South China Expressway in the east. It is located at Shiliugang Station on Line 11 And Chishajiao Station. The project covers an area of 56.01 hectares. Guangzhou Metro Group has hired a number of high-level teams, and after multiple rounds of comparisons and selections, the conceptual design optimization and control plan preparation have been completed.


The plan proposes that the project will create a model of a future-oriented urban hub complex, a full-time urban integrated service system and an ecological and humanistic livable community. Focus on the layout of functional supporting facilities such as business offices, subway offices, high-quality housing, and public facilities to form a smart city complex with multiple business formats. The total construction volume is 888,400 square meters, and the industrial construction volume is 533,500 square meters, accounting for 60% of the total construction volume; the residential construction volume is 315,100 square meters, and the public supporting facilities are 39,800 square meters, which is in line with the first-level urban renewal in Guangzhou The unit industry construction volume is not less than 60% of the requirements to meet the needs of industry-city integration in the area.

The design plan is based on the concept of “building an ecological waterfront community and an innovative cluster complex” to create a world-class complex. In terms of height control, the height of the main building of the project is controlled to be below 125 meters, and the landmark building near the track site is controlled to not exceed 265 meters, which meets the management and control requirements of the Baiyun Mountain to see the Pearl River New City. It will create a cluster of cities in the southern part of Pazhou, enrich the depth of the city skyline, and coordinate with the western part of Pazhou to build the city facing the Huangpuyong banks. The north-south direction of the project has shaped the “ten thousand acres of orchard-Chisha area-Zhujiang New Town” along the South China Express Line, a cascading skyline with undulating peaks and valleys. The east-west direction is integrated into the skyline background of the Pearl River urban landscape belt. The land parcels generally present a spatial pattern of low front and high rear, which rises to the core of the orbital station to form a concentrated focal point.

In terms of transportation, a regional road network of eight horizontal and five vertical will be constructed to realize the rapid connection between the area and the surrounding important areas. Eight horizontal lines: Yuejiang West Road, Pazhou Avenue, Xingang East Road, Fengpu Road, Exhibition Avenue, Planning Hengyi Road, Planning Henger Road, Xinjiao East Road; five verticals: Liede Avenue, Haizhou Road, Planning Secondary Road, South China Express, Exhibition West Road. The plot is mainly evacuated to the outside through the planning of secondary arterial roads, planning of Hengyi Road, Huizhan Avenue, and Qixinggang Road. Since the plot is constructed by adding double-layer covers on the depot to build a complex, it is necessary to seamlessly connect the cover layer with the surrounding municipal roads through upper and lower ramps, connecting 9 9-meter-high cover ramps, totaling 18 lanes ; There are 4 entrance and exit ramps connected with a 15-meter-high cover, a total of 8 lanes. In the plot, there are 2 first and last bus stations, 3 public parking lots, 1 temporary parking space for taxis and K+R, and 1 bicycle parking lot to create a seamless "zero transfer" transportation system with multiple transportation modes. .

The traffic evaluation shows that after the adjustment of the control regulations, the service level of the nodes in the relevant sections of the area’s external corridors has not been reduced, the saturation of the distribution roads of the plots has increased to a certain extent, but the operation is still in a relatively stable state, and the impact of the plot adjustments on the surrounding traffic is within an acceptable range .

In terms of public construction facilities, 73 public facilities for residents in residential areas were over-allocated, with a construction area of 39,800 square meters, accounting for 12.6% of the total residential construction area. Among them, the first phase of the plot is to develop a high-standard nine-year school, introduce high-quality educational resources, plan 36 classes, and use a land area of 19,440 square meters.



https://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/202011/23/139995_53663027.htm




render





















Stepped Ecological Park









Set up a continuous and pleasant slow-walking corridor










Waterfront interface design


----------



## Haieg

Guangzhou all potential supertalls
/probably forgot a few  /
10 that exist now +:
1.pazhou west cbd tower 375,5m U/C
2.Cultural Center at pazhou west cbd 320mU/C
3.3rd supertall plot of Pazhou, no developer yet 300m Prep/pro
4.Huijin Center, GZ financial city 320mU/C
5.Junchao Plaza, Gz financial city 320m U/C
6.Gz financial city main tower 450m App (still needs developer)/ it would be nice, if there was a thread on skyscrapercity for this one/
7.one supertall right next to Zhujiang New Town 300m Demo
8.Datansha Island supertall 300m Pro
9.Knowledge Tower 330m Pro +(500m,450m,350m×2) In my opinion unlikely
10.&11.Two supertalls at the south railwaystation 350m/350m Pro
12. 13.&14.Wuyang New Town 480m, 320m, 300m very long term/Pro
15. 16.300m and 330m east section of Guangzhou financial city Pro
19.Baietan masterplan CBD 500m,400m,300m×2 Pro and Prep
20.unknown west section of GZ financial city(2-3 supertalls)extremly long term, if built only finished by 2030-35
21.Nansha area( I am guessing maybe 3 supertalls,this however is very unclear for now)
22.488m tallest tower of 2nd CBD(Huangpu CBD)with many other supertalls one of these being 333m(maybe 5 supertalls in total),this still has to progress a lot long term as well

• If only a third of those projects gets really built, I will be very satisfied,because Zhujiang+Pazhou+GZ financial city(phase 1) alone will form an even more world class skyline.Personally I am hoping the most for Baietan, this CBD has been in planning stage for sooo long time,and it would be a dream seeing this come real.


----------



## germanicboy

^^^honestly I would be really surprised if more than half of those are built at that height. Most of these were proposed several years ago but the Chinese government has clamped down on supertall projects recently. And the knowledge city is very very far away from the CBDs, it adds nothing to the skyline. This sad, there are also many many +200m planned and UC, I think GZ can really compete with SZ


----------



## lawdefender

germanicboy said:


> ^^^honestly I would be really surprised if more than half of those are built at that height. Most of these were proposed several years ago but the Chinese government has clamped down on supertall projects recently. And the knowledge city is very very far away from the CBDs, it adds nothing to the skyline. This sad, there are also many many +200m planned and UC, I think GZ can really compete with SZ


As for your limited information about supertall construction policy and Guangzhou urban development, I can clarify here:

1. As for the new supertall construction policy, it is very difficult to get the approval to build 500+ m buildings from the national level government urban plan agency which is required.
For construction 300-499 m building, it needs the approval from the provincial level government urban plan agency which is required. As for Guangzhou, the capital of Guangdong province, attaining the approval to build 300-499 m building is very easy after the approval from the Guangzhou city urban plan agency because of the Guangzhou's status in the province.

As for the buildings under 300 m, it just needs the the approval from the city level urban plan agency which is required.

2. Guangzhou urban plan are based on the increase of the registered and unregistered population.

2019 Guangzhou registered population : 15.3059 million
2017 Guangzhou registered population : 14.4984 million
2015 Guangzhou registered population : 13.5011 million
2013 Guangzhou registered population : 12.9268 million
2011 Guangzhou registered population : 12.7514 million
2009 Guangzhou registered population : 11.8697 million

From 2009 to 2019, Guangzhou registered population increased 3.4362 million.

By 2029，Guangzhou registered population expected to increase to 20 million more or less. 

However, unregistered population of Guangzhou is very difficult to have the accurate data as they are the visitors for deferent purposes. 

In 2019, Guangzhou is a mega city with a population of more than 22 million actually managed and served. unregistered population of Guangzhou is about 6 to 7 million. 

Looking the urban plan and development in Guangzhou above, you can understand why so many urban area to be developed in order to accommodate the population increase per year.


----------



## germanicboy

Well, according to the most recent news China banned the construction of +500m and even limited significantly the construction of +250m buildings. I don't know if this will also affect China's major cities, but I hope it will be as easy to get approval as you say


----------



## lawdefender

germanicboy said:


> Well, according to the most recent news China banned the construction of +500m and even limited significantly the construction of +250m buildings. I don't know if this will also affect China's major cities, but I hope it will be as easy to get approval as you say


You can check out #1329 post.

On 2020-11-18, The eighteenth meeting of the Regional Planning and Urban Design Professional Committee of Guangzhou Urban Planning Commission reviewed and approved the detailed regulatory plan for the East District of Guangzhou International Financial City.

Guangzhou East Skyline Urban Design also reviewed:
different cluster peaks : 450m - 330m - 260m - 350m - 488m - 300m
Area (from left to right): GZ IFC starting section - GZ IFC east section - Huangpu Port CBD

=======================================

The above news reveals that there is no problem to construct under 500 m buildings in Guangzhou.


----------



## lawdefender

In 2019, Guangzhou revenue income of land sale reached RMB 186.4 billion.

By 2020-11, Guangzhou revenue income of land sale already reached RMB 205.59 billion.


Most of the income from land sale goes to the city infrastructure development. In 2019, total investment of Guangzhou Metro Lines construction reached RMB 77.8 billion.






广州地铁发布2019年年报地铁全年运客33.06亿人次 _ 东方财富网


2019年，广州地铁线网安全运营4.07亿车公里，相当于环绕地球超10000圈。昨日，广州地铁集团正式发布了2019年《社会责任报告》和《年报》，全面公布了过去一年广州地铁建设、运营、经营发展和履行社会责任的投入与成效。报告显示，广州地铁2019年线网里程突破500公里，达515公里，总客运为33.06亿人次，较上一年增长近10%，超全市公共交通出行总量的54%。




finance.eastmoney.com









2019年50城土地出让收入4.4万亿元_证券时报网


根据各地土地部门披露的公开数据计算，2019年土地市场继续高位运行，全年50个大城市合计土地出让收入达到4.41万亿元，同比涨幅达19.33%，有望刷新历史纪录。



news.stcn.com


----------



## lawdefender

The income of land sale is the most important funding to the city infrastructure improvement in all the major cities in China.


2019 top 5 Chinese city by land sale income （yuan)

1. Hangzhou: 283.66 billion

2. Shanghai: 199.23 billion

3. Guangzhou: 186.4 billion

4. Suzhou: 185.02 billion

5. Wuhan: 176.58 billion







2019年中国主要城市土地出让金排行榜：杭州第一 上海第二 _ 东方财富网


摘要：中原地产2日发布报告显示，2019年土地市场继续高位运行，50大城市合计卖地4.41万亿元，同比上涨19.33%，规模和增幅均刷新历史纪录，其中有16个城市卖地收入超千亿元，亦达到历史最高水平。中原地产研究中心统计数据显示，2019年，土地市场继续高位运行，该中心统计的50大城市合计卖地收入4.41万亿元，同比上涨幅度达19.33%。




finance.eastmoney.com


----------



## lawdefender

According to the latest statistics, up to now, there are 5467 existing buildings with glass curtain wall in Guangzhou, total area of glass curtain wall : 19.1693 million square meters.

Guangzhou Housing and Urban-Rural Development Bureau is responsible to collect the latest data of each building with glass curtain wall, and to enforce the regular safety inspection.








广州玻璃幕墙亮家底：总面积1916.93万平方米，相当于2700个足球场_广州日报大洋网


根据最新统计数据，目前，广州全市既有建筑玻璃幕墙总计5467幢，面积总计1916.93万平方米，相当于约2700块标准尺寸的足球场。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou based Ehang launched the world's first large-load intelligent firefighting drone

The maximum flight altitude of 216F is 600 meters, and it can carry up to 150 liters of fire extinguishing foam and 6 fire extinguisher bombs. The 216F uses a visible light zoom camera to quickly identify the source of the fire; then, it accurately hoveres in the appropriate position and uses a laser sight device to launch (continuous) window openers and fire extinguishing "bombs", and then spray fire extinguishing foam in all directions. Multiple 216Fs can be deployed to quickly extinguish the fire.

It is expected that EHang 216F will be deployed in the city fire station to assist in fire fighting within a 5 km radius. With EHang's autonomous driving and centralized management technology, even before the arrival of firefighters, the EHang 216F fleet can be remotely dispatched to make the first response. This can greatly shorten the response time and reduce casualties.

EHang, a NASDAQ listed company based in Guangzhou, develops and manufactures autonomous aerial vehicles (AAVs) and passenger AAVs which have entered service in China for aerial cinematography, photography, emergency response, and survey missions.





































亿航推出智能新型空中消防无人机，适用消防灭火和应急救援 - AutoNode


领先的自动驾驶飞行技术平台公司亿航宣布推 […]



autonode.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Clifford Prestige

Location: Clifford Estates , Panyu District

Residential buildings 179 m / 54 fl x 5

Apartment size: 78-222㎡ (construction area)


Clifford Estates model display










Office building (260 m) and Shopping Mall (left side building block)










render of Residential buildings 179 m / 54 fl x 5





















photo of Clifford Prestige project











Floor Plan of apartment (1 living rooms, 1 dinning room, 4 bed rooms, 3 bathrooms, construction area: 175 m2 )









Interior design display of apartment / 175 m2


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi

2020-11-28


Pazhou West CBD














































Pazhou Middle Area

Canton Fair Complex


















Zhujiang New Town CBD


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Kaisa Baiyun City Plaza

Located in the center of Baiyun District, Guangzhou, it is Baiyun’s first renovation complex with covering a total land rea of about 420,000 square meters and a total construction area about 1.62 million square meters. It integrates high-quality residential buildings, large shopping mall, Lingnan-style commercial streets, and Grade A Office buildings, high-end lifestyle hotels and other business types are integrated.

The project is close to Tangxi Railway Station, Xiaoping Station on the North Extension of Metro Line 8 and Nanhang Xincun Station on Line 12.

Developer: Kaisa Group


render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Shipyard Renovation Project


Developer: The CITIC Pacific + China Shipbuilding Consortium

The CITIC Pacific + China Shipbuilding Consortium took the total land price of 8.19 billion yuan + 25% of its self-owned commercial value, which is equivalent to a floor price of about 37216 yuan per square meter.

Architect: SPARK

The project covers a total area of 54 hectares; a total construction area of 1.25 million square meters; of which 17 commercial and office land totals 670,000 square meters; 8 residential land totals 520,000 square meters; and another 50,000 square meters of supporting facilities, including primary schools, hospitals, park culture, etc. .   

the Guangzhou Shipyard Project will be CITIC Pacific Real Estate’s third multi-million-square-meter full-format TOD project in the country after Shanghai and Wuhan’s Binjiang Financial City. It will be a collection of office, commercial, residential, and river side Park. , Hotels, schools, hospitals, cultural and art centers in one urban functional area, a TOD hub new city integrating water, land, and rail transportation.






广州广船地块设计鉴赏：以“未来港”之名，缔造湾区先锋地标_遗产


此外，SPARK思邦用创意的设计激活广州的城市滨水空间、重塑广州船厂工业遗产，以确保重新规划后的滨水遗产区能够成为一个具备工作与生活价值的目的地。 此外，SPARK思邦将以中心广场作为…




www.sohu.com









傅亿堂开户,傅亿堂官网,傅亿堂网址


【3656668.com】平台面搜团的p或在美西其<strong>傅亿堂</strong>他个东p上索一，安徽到店、到门、家都有可能是上。



www.gdbbs.cc





location map



















render













































































































































photo of the project site

2020-11-27


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo CBD, Panyu District

Wanbo CBD urban design from SOM
































































































photos from gaoloumi

time: Aug to Nov , 2020


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo CBD 

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender

广州市生态环境局网站


广州市生态环境局网站是由广州市环境技术中心制作维护、广州市生态环境局监制的广州市生态环境局网站。网站是政务信息公开和宣传广州生态环境的重要窗口，网站设置了‘政务公开’、‘政务服务’、‘环境管理’、‘环保园地’、‘公众互动’五大频道，方便社会公众参政议政、投诉举报和互动交流。



sthjj.gz.gov.cn






Shixi Renovation Project 


The urban plan of the Shixi area was approved by the first meeting of the Guangzhou Urban Renewal Work Leading Group on 2020-2-24.

The project is located in the west of Haizhu District, Guangzhou, between Lijiao District and Guangzhi District. It is an important link in Haizhu Innovation Bay in the innovative development pattern of "One District, One Valley, One Bay" in Haizhu District. The project extends to Ruibao Road in the east, the Pearl River Rear Channel in the south, Shigang Road in the west and Jiangnan Avenue in the north, with a total land area of 180.93 hectares.

The plan is centered on the design concepts of "Vitality Corridor", "Worry-free Green Ring", and "Colorful T-Taiwan", implanted rich public service supporting and industrial functions, and built a dynamic industrial engine of Binjiang, which is based on the western section of Haizhu Innovation Bay and radiates Guangfo "Application Innovation Service Area, Smart Habitat Experience Area, Binjiang Vitality Leisure Area". 


In terms of building height control, three levels of riverside city interface will be formed in the area. The first floor is the first-line riverside multi-storey building with a height of no more than 60 meters, and the volume is flexible; the second floor is a second-line riverside high-rise building with a control height of no more than 170 meters and a wide control area to create a Wangjiang sight corridor; the third floor is The third-line high-rise takes a 268-meter super high-rise tower as the visual high point, forming a gateway landmark. 


The overall renovation of Shixi Village adopts the method of “rolling renovation, implementation in phases, resettlement first, development later, and priority construction of public supporting facilities”. The entire renovation process is divided into four phases. The total transformation cost is estimated to be 17.699 billion yuan.


render of the project


----------



## lawdefender

The 10th Guangzhou International Lighting Festival

The exhibition time of works in each venue is:

　　1. The main venue of the new central axis: November 18, 2020-November 29, 18:30-22:00

　　2. The old central axis branch: November 18th-November 29th, 2020 (Haizhu Square 19:00-22:00, Beijing Road Commercial District 18:30-21:30)

　　3. Part Venue: November 18th-November 29th, 2020 19:30, 20:30, 21:30,

4. One river and two banks branch venues (Haizhu Bridge, Haiyin Bridge, Liede Bridge, Media Port): November 18, 2020-November 29, 18:30-22:00 (24 buildings along the river) 18: 30-21:30

Since the first session in 2011, more than 30 sets of lighting works have been exhibited at the Guangzhou International Lighting Festival every year. A total of more than 1,000 domestic and foreign art designers have participated in design submissions, attracting more than 63 million visitors.



第十届广州国际灯光节闭幕










一江两岸 光影璀璨 广州国际灯光节开幕


一江两岸 光影璀璨 广州国际灯光节开幕




k.sina.com.cn























































__





花城广场光影交错，点亮“幸福”生活_灯光


炫彩的灯光作品 5组灯光作品，将沿江24栋、媒体港户外屏幕和猎德大桥、海珠桥、海印大桥，用大面积的光影视觉串联在一起，呈现水光灯影的城市秀美夜景，展示独具广府文化和广州国际灯光节10周年记忆色彩的主…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha New Library opened to Public

time: 2020-12-1

The library is located in the urban living room of Jiaomen River, Nansha, Guangzhou. The exterior design is derived from the "inkstone" in the traditional Chinese "Four Treasures of Study". The new library covers an area of about 11,000 square meters, with a total construction area of about 25,000 square meters, 1,000 reading seats, a design collection of 900,000 books, and an estimated population of 1 million.

The whole building has six floors, divided into four floors above ground and two floors underground. The first floor includes a public hall, general service desk, parent-child reading area and visually impaired reading room. The second and third floors are mainly for Chinese and foreign books borrowing and reading areas and electronic reading areas. The fourth floor is the special collection hall. There is a lecture hall, multi-function room, reader restaurant, etc. on the first floor. In addition, the new library also provides 6 function rooms, 1 music hall and 1 Shushan Foreign Language Hall.

The library makes full use of the core technologies of Nansha's local artificial intelligence companies to realize the application of many technologies such as face recognition, geomagnetic navigation, and graphene electronic paper in the real scene of the library.

"The Nansha librarian will wear special'AR glasses' in daily mobile services. This achievement is the first in the industry." On-site staff told reporters. Librarians can use glasses to display basic business information of readers registered with their faces, such as the number of books to be borrowed, scheduled activities, etc. After reading this information, the librarian can actively recommend books that meet the reader’s personal reading preferences and remind readers to make an appointment , reminding readers of overdue books, answering readers’ questions, turning passive care into active guidance, and creating a new model of library smart service.






南沙新图书馆开馆迎客 多项AI智慧服务业内首创_广州日报大洋网


昨日上午，广州市南沙区新图书馆开馆试运行活动启动仪式在新馆正门广场隆重举行，标志着粤港澳大湾区新添一座设施先进的大型图书馆。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## HK Chinese Canadian

I love the look of this library, but who reads books anymore when everything is available on-line? Nice place to study and do homework I guess.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Second CBD












Haisi Innovation Center










Southern Smart Media Plaza










GDWC Yuzhu Complex



















Guangzhou Daily New Media Center










Location map of the above projects



















Guangzhou Construction Yuzhu Plaza (333 m)









The above project location photo


----------



## lawdefender

photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 

2020-12-8

Guangzhou International Financial City





































HuijinCenter (320 m)


----------



## lawdefender

AEON MALL·Mingkohui Project

Located on the west side of Xiangshan Avenue and the north side of Chuangxin Avenue in Zengcheng District, Guangzhou, it is close to large enterprises such as Foxconn, Hitachi, Denso, and China Automotive Research Institute.

It covers an area of 138,000 m², with a construction area of 230,000 m² and up to 3,500 parking spaces. In addition to the parking lot on the ground floor and the top floor, the shopping center is divided into three floors, and based on the characteristics of the regional market, with the concept of "enjoy the good time", the brand is introduced to provide local residents with one-stop consumption Experience, improve the quality of life, and bring a new lifestyle. In addition to the Group’s core store, AEON General Department Store (GMS), the main store is also equipped with a cinema, a large food court, and indoor entertainment.


expected to open for business in 2021

photo by 中游 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender

Hopson Plaza, Zengcheng

Expected to open for business on 2020-12

location: near Xintang Station, Zengcheng District

The first phase has a construction area of approximately 310,000 square meters, including 1 Grade A office building, 1 five-star hotel (Hyatt Hotel), 1 high-end shopping mall (Hopson Place), and 3 duplex industrial office buildings.

The commercial area of the project is about 138,000 square meters, which is divided into four themed IPs of "children's theme park, 24H theme block, pan-entertainment complex, and Hesheng Youjia Cinema" for design. To create a pan-entertainment complex integrating shopping, entertainment, e-sports, experience, technology empowerment, and social interaction.












photo of 2020-12



















photo of 2019-12


----------



## lawdefender

https://www.toutiao.com/i6904567050027549192/?tt_from=copy_link&utm_campaign=client_share&timestamp=1607602175&app=news_article&utm_source=copy_link&utm_medium=toutiao_ios&use_new_style=1&req_id=202012102009350102040530311F039694&group_id=6904567050027549192




Huanshi East Road Renovation Project (420 m)

On April 30 this year, the Municipal Planning Bureau demonstrated the necessity of regulatory adjustments in Huanshi East Area and Wuyang New City Area in Yuexiu District, and conducted consultation and publicity announcements. The purpose is to promote Yuexiu District to achieve "old city new vitality", high-quality development, improve living conditions, activate the development of the district, and enhance the image of the city. The Huanshi East Area and Wuyang New City Area are key renewal areas in Yuexiu District.

The renovation plan was completed in August and was jointly prepared by Guangzhou Urban Planning Survey and Design Institute, AECOM, Xia Bangjie Architectural Design Consulting (Shanghai) Co., Ltd., Wilcourt (Shanghai) Architectural Planning and Design Co., Ltd., and DTZ.































Guangzhou Bottle (420 m)









Render of GZ Bottle (420 m)










GZ Tower(600 m)-----Wuyang New Town new skyline (405 m)--------Huangshi east Road Area (420 m)


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Financial City West Section

Land area: 3.65 km2

the blue mark & red mark section: west section



























Land Usage Plan of West Section









render

Landmark buildings: 380 m x 2










photo by google183 from gaoloumi 

2021-1-1

IFC west section


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Art Gallery 

The project covers an area of approximately 32,600 square meters, with a total construction area of 79947 square meters and a total investment of 1.82268 billion yuan. The project was approved by the Municipal Development and Reform Commission in May 2013, and the feasibility study approval was obtained in December 2015. It is expected to complete the structural ceiling by the end of this year, and it is also planned to be completed in 2021.

Original URL: 新地標！廣州美術館、文化館來了！超高大上！

render










photo from gaoloumi 

2020-12-28


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Science Museum

location : next to Guangzhou Art Gallery 

The Guangzhou Science Museum has a construction area of about 80,000 square meters and a total investment of about 1.2 billion yuan. To be a cultural landmark of science and technology tourism with "world-class, domestic leading and Guangzhou characteristics".


The Science Museum uses the three main gaps between the building blocks, combined with design techniques such as the inner patio and the arcade overhead, to achieve the indoor draught effect. Set up rainwater and reclaimed water reuse system. The building surface is covered with stretched film shutters to form adjustable angle vertical shutters to improve the shading and heat insulation performance of the enclosure structure. The use of high-temperature chillers + solution humidity air handling units to achieve independent temperature and humidity control. In addition, the building also uses roof photovoltaic power generation, basement water-covered skylights, and independent control of air conditioning temperature and humidity.









































project site : land preparation 

2020-12-28


----------



## lawdefender

Vanke Guangzhou Headquarter (150 m)

Located on the north side of Linjiang Avenue and the west side of Huaxun Street, it is adjacent to Guangzhou Avenue. The total land area is 13,431 square meters, the capacity building area is ≤94017 square meters, and the total parking spaces are 1974.

The plot consists of north and south towers Here will be built into a fully self-sustained super Grade A office building The north tower is 29-35 stories high and the south tower is 25-28 stories high.









Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2020-12-27

Project almost completed


----------



## lawdefender

*GUANGZHOU | Huijin Center | 320m | 1050ft | 69 fl | 220m | 722ft | 50 fl | U/C*

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2020-12-30









*







*

photo by google183
2021-1-1
*







*


----------



## lawdefender

One Kaisa Palace

52 fl / 180 m

The project is divided into three areas of high, middle and low to create four categories of products, including the first category of about 90 square meters and 6.4 meters high in the sky. It is the first international social living room based on international social etiquette, and enjoys the private life of two suites; The second category is about 160 square meters and 6.6 meters high in the sky duplex, three suites are designed, all equipped with independent bathroom; the third category is about 264 square meters, 6.9 meters high in the sky villa, two-stairs two-family design, with a sky swimming pool on the first floor; As well as the fourth category, the 322 square meters sky villa.


render










photo from gaoloumi

2020-12-30









Photo by Owen zhu from gaoloumi 

2021-1-6


----------



## lawdefender

2020 is coming to the end, let's check out the supertalls progress in Guangzhou.

*projects completed and opened for business:*

1. CTF Finance Center : 530 m / 111 fl
2. Guangzhou IFC : 439 m / 103 fl
3. CITIC Plaza: 391 m / 80 fl
4. The Pinnacle : 360 m / 60 fl
5. Global City Square : 319 m / 67 fl
6. Poly Sky Plaza : 317 m / 61 fl
7. Pearl River Tower : 310 m / 71 fl
8. Fortune Center : 309 m / 68 fl
9. Guangfa Security Head Quarter : 308 m / 62 fl
10. Leatop Plaza : 303 m / 60 fl

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*projects under construction: *

1. Guangdong Business Center : 375 m / 60 fl
2. Poly 335 Financial Center : 335 m / 64 fl
3. Huijin Center : 320 m / 69 fl
4. Junchao Plaza : 320 m / 67 fl
5. Guangzhou International Culture Center: 320 m / 60 fl

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*projects in foundation preparation :*

1. The Knowledge Tower : 333 m
2. China Fortune Land Center : 300 m

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*projects proposed: ( we will see how many projects below can enter the next stage in 2021)*

Baietan CBD project: 500 m
Guangzhou Second CBD, Huangpu project: 488 m
Wuyang New Town project ：480 m
Guangzhou International Financial City, Starting section project: 450 m
Huangpu Road Renovation Project: 420 m
Baietan CBD project: 400 m
Guangzhou Second CBD, Yuzhu project: 390 m
Guangzhou International Financial City, west section projects: 380 m x 2
Guangzhou Second CBD,Yumu project: 350 m
Baietan CBD project: 350 m
Guangzhou South Station Square project: 350 m x 2
Guangzhou Second CBD, Guangzhou Construction Group project: 333 m
Guangzhou Second CBD, Zhonge Financial project: 320 m
Wuyang New Town project: 320 m
Wuyang New Town project: 300 m
Pazhou West CBD project: 300 m
Datansha International Center project: 300 m
BaieTan CBD project: 300 m x 2
Wanbo-Renlidong Area CBD project: 300 m


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou land plots transfer hits a record high

Information Times 2020-12-31 11:18:16

In 2020, Guangzhou sold a total of 146 business land plots(including 85 residential land plots and 61 commercial land plots), a year-on-year increase of 62.22%; *total revenue: RMB 246.5 billion yuan( USD 37.748 billion)*, a year-on-year increase of 46.63%; total transaction construction area reached* 21,199,800 square meters*, a year-on-year increase of 34.21 %!






今年广州土地出让创历史新高_总成交


信息时报讯（记者 罗莎琳）据克而瑞统计，2020年广州共计出让146宗经营性用地（其中包括85宗住宅用地，61宗商用用地），同比增长62.22%；共计吸金2465亿元，同比上涨46.63%；总成交建面达211…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

In 2020, 8 skyscrapers main structures completed in Guangzhou:


1. GD Aluminum Group Headquarter: 202 m
2. Huaxin Headquarter: 202 m
3. Nimble Plaza : 220 m
4. Fosun Headquarter: 220 m
5. ICC : 220 m
6: Country Garden Center: 240 m
7. Pearl River One : 241 m
8. Star River Center : 280 m

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

skyscrapers U/C & T/O

*1.GUANGZHOU | San Cheng Finance Tower | 284m | 931ft | 59 fl | 170m I 38 fl I U/C
2.GUANGZHOU | Country Garden Center | 240m | 54 fl | 150m | 47 fl | U/C
3.GUANGZHOU l Nimble Plaza I 220 m I 44 fl I 170 m I 38 fl I 150 m I 34 fl I T/O
4.GUANGZHOU | Grand City Complex | 266m | 872ft | 57 fl | T/O
5.GUANGZHOU | Pearl River One | 241m | 50 fl | 153m | 34 fl | U/C
6.GUANGZHOU | YY Huanju Building | 200m | 100m | U/C
7.GUANGZHOU | Wechat HQ | 207m | 39 fl | U/C
8.GUANGZHOU | Star River Center | 280m | 46 fl | T/O
9.GUANGZHOU | New World Canton Center | 221m | 48 fl | 184m | 47 fl I182m | 60 fl | 170m | 56 fl | U/C
10.GUANGZHOU | Fosun Southern HQ | 230m | 48 fl | 36 fl | U/C
11.GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou Aluminum Group Pazhou Headquarter | 202m x 2 | 41 fl x 2 | U/C
12.GUANGZHOU | Cadre City Plaza | 257m | 60 fl | 202m | 43 fl | T/O
13.GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou International Commercial Center | 219m | 52 fl | 99m | 28 fl | U/C
14.GUANGZHOU | Wanke Pazhou Exhibition Plaza | 212m | 47 fl | U/C
15.GUANGZHOU | Yuexiu International Financial Center | 200m | 43 fl | 146m | 32 fl | 100m x 2 | 27 fl | U/C
16.GUANGZHOU | Huaxin Fangyuan Plaza | 200m | 107m x 3 | U/C
17.GUANGZHOU | Guangda ONE+ | 256m | 55 fl | 98m | 23 fl | U/C
18.GUANGZHOU | Window of Guangzhou | 208m | 43 fl | 197m | 40 fl | 150m | 33 fl | T/O*


----------



## lawdefender

A New Year 2021, and a new progress in International Financial City

photo by google183 from gaoloumi

2021-1-1


----------



## lawdefender

Wanno CBD

photo by mjfsnk from gaoloumi

2021-1-2

All the 200+ m buildings have been top out or completed



















Teemall Panyu is opened for business



















The Sheraton Hotel in Aoyuan Plaza is opened



















Wanbo CBD Urban plan by SOM (USA)








































































Photo from gaoloumi 

2021-1-3


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Yue City

open to business : 2020-9-26

location : Liwan District

Architect: DYML(Shanghai / China)

Developer: Yuexiu Property

The construction area: 280,000 square meters

It is the second largest shopping mall in Guangzhou with about 2,600 parking spaces.

Among the more than 400 brands introduced by the project, nearly 30% are flagship stores in South China or Guangzhou, and over 60% are in the city west business district for the first time. JD 7FRESH’s new image South China flagship store, Tao Taoju’s first banquet theme store in China, CGV laser IMAX South China The entry of flagship stores, etc., together provide residents with a diverse experience space.







广州越秀悦汇城 | DYML 建筑DYML | 大奕明亮


广州越秀悦汇城 | DYML



www.dy-ml.com


----------



## lawdefender

In 2019, there were 245 Cinemas in Guangzhou

The number of screens : 1736
The number of seats : 235,950
Guangzhou Box office : RMB 2.2009 billion yuan(USD 328.492 million), ranking fourth in the country

========================

In 2020, the annual number of movie viewers in Guangzhou : 16.515 million
Guangzhou box office : RMB 684 million yuan, ranking fourth in the country.

========================

On January 1, 2021, the national box office of movies exceeded RMB 600 million, setting a record in single-day box office movie history on New Year's Day.
Guangzhou box office : RMB 22.374 million, with 526,000 moviegoers, ranking fourth in the country



https://news.dayoo.com/guangzhou/202101/03/139995_53738511.htm





Xinghai Music Hall









Guangzhou Opera House


----------



## lawdefender

Youtong community reconstruction plan

Youtong Community is located in the north of Tianhe, beside Huajing New City on Zhongshan Avenue. The community originally had 37 buildings, which belonged to the post and telecommunications unit's housing , which were built in the 1980s.

According to statistics, there are a total of 1,600 households, 106894.8 square meters of residences in the Youtong community (have passed the housing reform policy and fall under the name of private owners of employees), and collective properties such as guest houses, dormitories, badminton halls, and first-floor shops are 15,000 square meters.












According to the preliminary design plan for the reconstruction of the Youtong Community, the Youtong Community will be demolished as a whole, and then the "Tianhe No. 1" project will be constructed to improve the city's functions and enhance the city's image.

The plan will upgrade the existing kindergarten, build a three-dimensional water system green garden with high greening rate and community parks, all-weather garden swimming pools, high-level clubs, viewing platforms, leisure and sightseeing pavilions, humanistic sculptures, parent-child playgrounds, etc., and realize the management of people and vehicles. Into a high-end community.


The planning map shows that the project will build 19 residential buildings with 16-33 storeys high. The 7 buildings in the northeast corner are relocation houses, and the remaining 12 are commercial houses. The main unit type is 80/110/140 square meters. The existing scattered collective properties will focus on the construction of a Putian Business Building, owned by Putian Company, which can be used for office, employee home, employee service center, employee recreation center, custody center, housekeeping service center, confinement center, etc.The supporting service operation fully retains the functions of serving employees in the original Postcom Community.

render of the reconstruction plan



























In the southwest corner of the project, a creative building + boutique shopping center is planned to create a variety of food shopping and entertainment, theme hotels, cinemas,
children's high-end training and other consumption facilities to provide residents in the surrounding communities with one-stop consumption experience.











The related compensation plan shows that the compensation standard for residential house value of the project is 58,000 yuan/square meter, and the compensation standard for non-residential houses is 100,000 yuan/square meter.

With the addition of expropriation incentives, property abandonment incentives, and relocation time limit incentives, the maximum compensation award for residential houses is 83,750 yuan per square meter, and the maximum compensation for non-residential houses is 163,800 yuan per square meter.




https://www.toutiao.com/i6913725729565884931/?tt_from=copy_link&utm_campaign=client_share&timestamp=1609737317&app=news_article&utm_source=copy_link&utm_medium=toutiao_ios&use_new_style=1&req_id=202101041315170102020880315A00374C&group_id=6913725729565884931


----------



## lawdefender

Trendy International Center

open for business : 2021-1-3

location : Pazhou West CBD

office Tower: 192 m / 41 fl

construction area : 168,000 m2

Architect : GMP(Germany)

Developer: Trendy Group

The Trendy Group started in 1999 and has developed into a multi-brand international fashion operation and management group. So far, it has set up nearly 3,000 stores, and its well-known fashion brands include ochirly, Five Plus, COVEN GARDEN, etc. The Building was designed by Stephan Schütz, a partner and chief designer of the German GMP company, and Stephan Rewolle, a project partner. Dara Huang, the founder of DH LIBERTY in the United Kingdom, and the design partner team are responsible for the indoor spaces and outdoor gardens.































Brands of Trendy Group


















琶洲再迎赫基大厦竣工交付_广州日报大洋网


琶洲又有新进展！日前，赫基集团总部大楼-赫基大厦项目竣工交付。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Kingboard Plaza

open for business: 2021-1-1

location: Nansha District 

Office tower: 155 m / 34 fl + 104 m / 26 fl

Architect : Aedas

Develoer : Kingboard Holding 

construction Area: 110,000 m2

The overall vertical direction of the Kingboard Plaza tower is divided into three sections: low area, middle area, and high area, which gradually progresses from south to north, forming the intention of "climbing higher step by step" to obtain the best landscape and sunlight surface while also creating vision Open office environment. Above the three advanced stages, the roof garden (21 floors), infinity outdoor swimming pool (26 floors), 360-degree viewing platform (34 floors) and other facilities are arranged according to the shape of the tower. The second floor is planned to have outdoor walking corridors and bananas. 

In an interview with reporters, Zhang Guangjun, executive director of the Kingboard Group, said that the Nansha Kingboard Plaza is invested by Hong Kong Kingboard Group. Kingboard Group is a large foreign listed company, the world’s largest manufacturer of copper clad laminates and the largest manufacturer of circuit boards in China for 16 consecutive years.






老牌港企跨界建地标 广州南沙第一高楼投入使用


硕大的彩色霓虹在南沙第一高楼——建滔广场楼面亮起，南沙“城市客厅”新门面正式投入使用！



news.ycwb.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Skyline from Huangpu Bridge


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou City of Design

location: Baiyun District

Guangzhou City of Design integrates office, commerce, exhibition, residence, leisure and other functions. With the design vision of a 24-hour vitality "design+" park, it creates a high-quality design industry cluster.

The project covers an area of 94 hectares (1,400 acres). It is developed and constructed in four phases. The first and second phases use 35 hectares of land, with a total construction area of 860,000 square meters. Construction of the first phase has started. The project plans to build 4 major design industries and 3 major services platform.


urban plan render



























It is an international design building built with 5A-level office building standards and 7 single-family office buildings. Among them, the International Design Building is 140 meters high and has a total capacity of 39,719 square meters. It will be built into a surrounding landmark building. The single-family office building is tailor-made for corporate headquarters and design masters, with an area ranging from 1,800 to 9,000 square meters. In addition to office space, the project also has maker spaces, full-scale shopping malls, five-star hotels, etc. The hotel has more than 300 luxurious rooms, equipped with large Chinese and Western restaurants, conference centers, etc., to meet the diverse needs of business people .











Guangzhou City of Design will build a shared underground parking lot and underground ring road. The underground space is about 460 meters long, 370 meters wide, and covers an area of about 170,000 square meters. It consists of 30 parcels and the public space between the parcels. It connects all the underground parking lots. There are 4407 parking spaces in the first phase. . In order to relieve the internal parking pressure, the underground shared car-sharing loop has designed 4 exit tunnels and 3 entrance tunnels, which are connected to urban roads to realize convenient drainage to the outside.

In terms of external transportation, the Huangbian Station of Metro Line 2 is located in the Guangzhou City of Design Project. The surrounding Metro Line 14 Pengbian Station and Henan Station are built, surrounded by Airport Expressway, South China Expressway, and Airport Avenue. It is fast and can quickly reach Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport, Guangzhou Railway Station, Guangzhou East Railway Station and Guangzhou North Railway Station.

In terms of project design, Guangzhou City of Design has established a multi-level transportation system. With a radius of 300 meters from the rail station, connecting stations will be built along both sides of the Konggang Avenue to the headquarters plot, combined with a sinking square and a second-story corridor Integrated continuous walking system.






















More than 10 buildings in Guangzhou City of Design were erected, and all of them will be capped this month.






快！广州设计之都10余栋大楼拔地而起，本月将全部封顶_建设


预计到2025年，广州设计之都将实现设计产业高质量发展，其将打造成为全市设计之都公共服务体系建设的核心载体，设计师、设计企业的集聚、孵化中心，设计成果的展示发布中心，城市设计文化的消费体验中心以及广州设计之都…




www.sohu.com

















全周期安全守护高速建设，广州设计之都十栋大楼年内封顶


----------



## lawdefender

The Galaxy Development Plaza


located in the financial and business office area east of Phoenix Avenue, Lingshan Island, is a Grade A office building that integrates innovative corporate office, communication, conference, and exhibition needs. The planning effect shows that the Galaxy Development Building project revolves around the design concept of "ecology + wisdom". The main building design adopts the principle of "three connections and five transparency" to create a building that is connected underground, ground, and air. The design is transparent, wind and water. , Transparent green and transparent architectural landscape.

render



















The basement of the Galaxy Development Building project has been structurally topped, and the main building has completed the construction of the main structure of the 7th floor and the demoulding process of the 3rd floor.















绿色+智慧！效果图美哭！灵山岛尖将再迎“新地标”！_发展大厦


日前，小南从南沙明珠湾管理局了解到，落地于灵山岛尖的总部项目——星河发展大厦项目地下室已完成结构封顶，主楼已完成7层的主体结构施工和3层拆模工序。规划效果显示，星河发展大厦项目围绕“生态+智慧”的设计理念，主…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou IFC starting section progress

photo from gaoloumi 

2020-9-3









2021-1-8. photo by BP


----------



## lawdefender

*Guangzhou encourages important public buildings to launch global proposal solicitation*

It clearly states that important public buildings, key locations and landmark buildings in historical urban areas, TOD complexes of important rail transit stations, and transportation hub stations are encouraged to use global proposal solicitation methods to carry out proposal comparison and selection.

In recent years, Guangzhou has been committed to attracting high-end industries to settle down and promoting high-quality urban development by shaping high-quality urban spaces. The "Notice" requires that the best domestic and international standards be matched to improve the level of urban design in Guangzhou, encourage domestic and foreign architectural design agencies to fully compete, and promote outstanding works to stand out. Adhere to the concept of open development, and encourage the following construction projects to use the global scheme collection method to carry out scheme comparison and selection, and reach the same design level of the works of well-known design institutions and design masters (academicians) at home and abroad.









广州鼓励重要公共建筑开展全球方案征集_历史城区


3月29日，《广州市关于鼓励开展全球方案征集的通知（征求意见稿）》（下称《通知》）在市规划和自然资源局网站上公开征求公众意见，其中明确提出，鼓励重要公共建筑、重点地段和历史城区的地标建筑，重要轨道交通站点 T…




www.sohu.com





Schematic diagram of key areas










(1) Urban design of key platforms. Specifically, it includes Baiyun New City, China-Singapore Knowledge City, Huadu Air-Rail Integrated Development Demonstration Zone, Guangzhou Artificial Intelligence and Digital Economy Pilot Zone, Nansha Science City, Tianhe Central Business District, Tianhe High-tech Zone, Yuexiu Central Vigorous District, Guangzhou South Railway Station Business District For key platforms such as the district, Baietan Business District, and Baiyun Lake Digital Technology City, the planning area for proposal collection is encouraged to be controlled within 1 to 3 square kilometers.

(2) Important public buildings, landmark buildings in key locations and historical urban areas, important commercial and commercial buildings, important rail transit stations, TOD complexes and transportation hub stations, important urban renewal projects, important bridges, roads and auxiliary facilities.

(3) Other construction projects. Specifically, it includes public space and landscaping in key areas, urban renewal and micro-reconstruction projects, municipal facilities, and public service facilities at street level and neighborhood committee level.

The "Plan" also requires strengthening the preliminary planning of the project. The project owner unit shall strengthen the preliminary planning of the project, comprehensively consider the characteristics of the construction project, clarify the positioning of the project, find the work path, clarify the work interface, and sort out the management and control requirements. Encourage project owners to introduce high-level expert teams and technical institutions to provide consulting services in the early planning stage.

Increase public participation. Strengthen design cultural promotion activities, encourage project owners to use various public participation methods such as all-media reports, holding press conferences, forums, ideological salons, workshops, public exhibitions, voting, etc., to improve the publicity effect of the proposal collection.


----------



## lawdefender

China Railway Construction South China Headquarters (265 m)

On the morning of March 29, the start of the China Railway Construction South China Regional Headquarters project was held in Panyu District, Guangzhou.

According to Ni Zhen, vice president of China Railway Construction, the project is located in the "Wanbo-Hanxi Changlong" commercial area. The project plans to construct two towers with a total investment of about 8 billion yuan, a total construction area of 340,000 square meters, and a construction height of 265 meters. It is a landmark building in southern Guangzhou and Panyu District. After the project is completed, it will become a high-end business center and urban complex integrating headquarters, business offices, shopping and dining, and culture and leisure.






重磅！总投资80亿元，又一世界500强企业落户番禺_中国铁建


中国铁建华南区域总部项目在番禺正式开工建设，这既是中国铁建对番禺营商环境的高度认可，也是中国铁建扎根番禺、共谋发展的一个新里程碑。 番禺区将一如既往支持企业发展和项目建设，区有关职能部门要主动服务，…




www.sohu.com





render


----------



## lawdefender

International competition for the new architectural proposal of the Pearl River Beer Headquarters and Hotel Project

The IAPA firm won the bid for this project design.






























































琶洲西区（磨碟沙）专题|最高375.5米和320米|建成和在建12栋200+|18个商业地块未出让 - 第327页 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


琶洲西区（磨碟沙）专题|最高375.5米和320米|建成和在建12栋200+|18个商业地块未出让 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc






photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-2-15


----------



## lawdefender

Groundbreaking ceremony for China Life Southern Financial Center Project

Twin Towers : 230 m x2

On the morning of March 30, the groundbreaking event of China Life Southern Financial Center project was held in Guangzhou International Finance City. China Life Southern Financial Center mainly includes the headquarters building of China Guangfa Bank and the China Life Tower. The total investment of the project is 7.9 billion yuan, and it is expected to be completed by the end of 2023 at the earliest.

China Life Southern Financial Center is located in the core area of Guangzhou International Financial City, with a total land area of about 17,650 square meters, a total construction area of about 280,000 square meters, and a building height of 230 meters.

China Life Southern Financial Center will set up a financial landmark along the Yangtze River in Guangzhou in the image of the twin towers, and serve as the southern regional headquarters of China Life Group, providing financial services such as insurance, investment, and banking. The two towers are connected by a 33*90 meter corridor. The height of the building is 31 meters, and the overhead height is 21 meters. It can set up 800-person meeting rooms to meet the needs of holding large-scale conferences such as national financial forums and summits.









中国人寿南方金融中心项目主体工程正式奠基


　　3月30日上午，中国人寿南方金融中心项目奠基活动在广州市国际金融城举行。中国人寿南方金融中心主要包括广发银行总部大楼及中国人寿大厦超高层双子塔，项目总投资79亿元，预计最快2023年底落成。 　　中国人寿集团公司党委委员、副总裁兼广发银行党委书记王凯在致辞中表示，中国人寿南方金融中心是中国人寿集团在粤重大投资项目，按照鲁班奖质量标准和LEED铂金绿色建筑标准建设，是与



insurance.jrj.com.cn





Render




























photo from gaoloumi 2021-1-9

4 x 200 m+ projects in the center area of the below photo


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Municipal Planning and Natural Resources Bureau issued a notice on the land supply plan of Guangzhou in 2021









上新364宗!广州市2021年建设用地供应计划来啦!_地块


在计划中，海珠区合计有15宗地块供应，其中以琶洲西区的商务商业用地最多，值得一提的是，2021年海珠区计划出让2宗涉住宅属性，分别为石岗路AH050903地块以及赤沙车辆段商住地。 番禺区合计在20…




www.sohu.com





Two 400 m+ projects land plots for sale in 2021

Both land plots are expected to sell to the developers with pre-conditions.

1. 450 m project in International Financial City startup section

No.12 , land area: 24702 m2, construction area : 406119 m2

2. 330 m project in International Financial City East section

No.15 , land area : 10811 m2, construction area: 150692 m2

3. 300 m project in International Financial City East section

No. 16, land area: 12381 m2, construction area: 150921 m2











4. 488 m project in Guangzhou second CBD

No.21 land area : 62806 m2, construction area: 998615 m2












9 land plots for sale in Pazhou West CBD


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-2-17

Canton Fair Complex Phase 4 under construction









the render of completed phase 4 (expected to be completed by 2022-10)

The largest Exhibition center in the world by indoor exhibition area (504,000 m2), including 4 exhibition halls, 1 office tower (150 m) and Westin Hotel ( 199 m). Total construction area: 1.615 million m2


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress 

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

Tencent Headquarter

render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress 

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

Guome Headquarter

render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress 

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

GD Media Plaza

render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

Oppien Headquarter

Render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8


Huabang Headquarter

Render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8


Yueke Headquarter

render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

iFlytek Headquarter

render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

Guangdong Business Center (375 m)

Architect : SOM

Render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

Star River Center

Architect : SOM

render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

Guangdong Power Grid Production Dispatching Center


render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

Guangzhou International Shipping Plaza



render


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

Xiaomi Headquarter


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

China Mobile Headquarter


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD project progress

photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-8

Gome IT Center


----------



## lawdefender

Qingsheng TOD Resettlement Housing Project

The total investment : 7.746 billion yuan
The total construction area : 1.52 million square meters
resettlement apartments planned to be constructed: 10,150 units 

The project started on July 31, 2020 and is scheduled to be completed on March 30, 2024

The project is located in Guantan Village, Dongyong Town, 2.5 kilometers away from Qingsheng Area, Nansha

render





























project progress 2021-5-1














10150套！广州规模最大安置区项目即将“破土而出”_庆盛


4月29日，在广州规模最大的安置房项目——庆盛枢纽区块开发项目安置房工程施工现场，近千名作业人员通过劳动竞赛的方式迎接“五一”国际劳动节的到来，全力推进该项大湾区重点工程施工进度。 中铁二十五局…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Evergrande International Tourism City Project

The project is located in the southern area of Wanqingsha, Nansha District, Guangzhou. The total planned construction area is 967 acres, including 184 acres for apartments and 783 acres for Theme Park. The planned construction area of the first phase is 370,000 square meters (330,000 square meters for apartments, 30,000 square meters for hotels, and 10,000 square meters for commercials).

*The construction period of the porject is from 2020 to 2023, and the total investment is 4.9 billion yuan. *

Guangzhou Evergrande International Tourism City is planned to be specially built for children, the world's only large-scale fairy tale and mythology theme park in the world-Evergrande Children's World. The park takes Chinese culture, Chinese history, and Chinese stories as its core content, and integrates the essence of Chinese culture and the essence of world civilization. At the same time, it adopts the world's most mature, most popular and high-tech top amusement facilities and technologies. At the same time, relying on Evergrande Children's World Park and combining the world's traditional architectural styles, it will create a top-notch commercial street integrating catering, entertainment and shopping, bringing large-scale commercial facilities to Nansha and renewing the urban life in the Greater Bay Area.










恒大文旅城广州南沙悄然开建，49亿元打造主题乐园_手机网易网


总投资达49亿元的广州南沙恒大文化旅游城项目，已经在南沙万顷沙南部悄然开建。记者经多方求证，确认了这一信息。以童话神话为主题，建35座风格特异的商业建筑群在恒大万顷沙十六涌的工地上，工程车辆正在进行现场场地平整、土方及桩基础施工，项目围蔽等工作正有序进行，正在施工的单位为中城汇建设工程集团。



3g.163.com








__





湾区新坐标 广州恒大国际旅游城广州&深圳城市展厅盛大开放_妈网房产_广州妈妈网


5月1日，万众期待的广州恒大国际旅游城揭开神秘面纱，位于深圳南山、广州天河的两大城市展厅同时举行了隆重的开放仪式，正式拉开了恒大布局南沙乃至大湾区文化旅游产业的序幕。开放当天，人...



house.gzmama.com








__





牛炸了！广州恒大国际旅游城，首次曝光......_公寓


沙盘图可见斑斓的游乐区以及多栋高楼的酒店公寓区，据爆料粉丝称，恒大国际旅游城于5月1日，在广州天河与深圳南山开放城市展厅。 先来看看恒大国际旅游城的总规图，清晰可见游乐区与公寓区…




www.sohu.com







render of the project


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Evergrande Champion Project

covers an area of 499,100 square meters, with a total construction area of approximately 942,000 square meters, of which multi-business complexes such as apartments, residences, commercial villas, and hotels account for 636,000 square meters, and 300,000 square meters of stadiums and its affiliates. business.

The project is located next to Xiecun Metro Station in Panyu District, close to Metro Line 2 and Line 7. The estimated price is about 21,600 yuan/m2. The total area of the building is 499,100 square meters, and the total construction area is 958,400 square meters. Total Apartment uints: 8613, 5756 parking lots, and the parking space ratio is 1:0.66




































The Evergrande Soccer Stadium which can accommodate 100,000 people will be built into a top international professional football stadium with large scale, high grade, complete supporting facilities, high technology content and the largest number of seats. There is also the country's first indoor children's world theme park in the stadium, planning 122 categories in 8 major formats such as international cuisine, culture and entertainment, and sports to create a landmark sports and cultural complex.

























__





恒大万人线上选房：50秒狂卖28亿元！_冠珺


  乐居财经讯 凯越 11月21日，“网红盘”广州恒大冠珺之光正式发售，恒大举行万人体育场线上选房，线上开盘仅50秒便卖出2600套，销售金额达28亿，又一次刷新房地产行业新纪录，销情火爆可见一斑。   …




www.sohu.com





*On November 21st, 2020, the project was officially put on sale. Evergrande held an online uint selection in a 10,000-person stadium. It sold 2,600 units in just 50 seconds after the online market opened, with a sales amount of RMB 2.8 billion, setting a new sale record in the real estate industry.*

Thousands of buyers in the stadium waiting for being selected to buy the apartments.



















Apartment size: 65㎡, with two bedrooms, two living rooms and two bathrooms, 4.5m height in the living room, interior design sample








  





专业足球场吧-百度贴吧--专业足球场--本吧专业足球场吧，大家可在贴吧内积极交流、发帖。探讨有关足球的话题，发帖、交流请遵守吧规，谢谢大家合作。


本吧热帖: 1-凤凰山专业足球场 2-北京工体2022.12.17 3-沙特申办2030世界杯 4-联合申办世界杯 5-把中超改成杯赛，各省独自组建联赛，否则不可能再大规模建球场了 6-工体准备啥呢？12.19 7-大家畅想一下中国将为世界杯新建的场馆 8-这？亚洲杯放弃有点亏吧？ 9-厦门一层差不多了12.19 10-西安专业足球场2022.12.19




tieba.baidu.com





photo of the project 2021-4-25


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Second CBD (Huangpu Yuzhu Area) Development Progress

Photo by GZ摩天 from gaoloumi

render









project photo 2021-4-30


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Second CBD (Huangpu Yuzhu Area) Development Progress

Photo by GZ摩天 from gaoloumi 





















projects photo 2021-4-30


----------



## lawdefender

China Resource Huangpu Xinxi Renovation Project

The Xinxi area is located in the Yuzhu area of Guangzhou Second CBD. It is an important part of the Huangpu Center and has great development prospects. It is about ten kilometers away from Zhujiang New Town, and can be reached directly by Metro Line 5. It is only two to three hundred meters away from Dasha East Station.

The project involves the renovation of old villages and old cities. The scope of the renovation is about 35.60 hectares, and the current total construction area is about 441,600 square meters. Among them, the old village reconstruction area is about 13.98 hectares, and the current construction area is about 247,600 square meters; the old city reconstruction area is about 10.37 hectares, and the current construction area is about 194,400 square meters.

Developer: China Resource Land + Guangzhou Development Zone Group


location map









render









































photo of the project site


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD Progress

photo by cheunglaps from gaoloumi

2021-5-5


----------



## lawdefender

Window of Baiyun - Jianhua Center

location: Baiyun New Town

130 m / 36 fl : office + apartment

render





























project progress

photo by by 1987on from gaoloumi 

2020-6-26










photo by chong1414 from gaoloumi

2021-2-28










Apartment size: 240-320 m2

Apartments has separate lift from the office section.

Interior design of the apartments 




























































__





有什么好争的，地段，傲视一切！_白云区


第二重困难在供应，毕竟，广州核心地块的供应，从来都是凤毛麟角。 在这样的背景下，位于白云新城的白云之窗·建华广场，正凭借着不限购、不限贷的优势，从一众项目中脱颖而出。 其地处的白云新城CBD，本…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Yihe Center

location: next to Liwan Children Park

150 m / 30 fl x 3 resident towers, integrated with 8,000 m2 Junior Palace.

render







































Project photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2021-5-9


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou Middle Section Development

photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-5-2


The office towers cluster and residential buildings cluster in the below photos are all developed by Poly Property Group.

Poly Skyline Plaza (311 m)


















photo by senlan 









The empty land behind the office tower in the above photo will be planned into another office tower cluster by Poly Property Group

Render: 450 m, 400 m, 360 m





































The tunnel crossing the river is under construction, connecting with the Guangzhou International Financial City



























Photo by senlan


----------



## zergcerebrates

lawdefender said:


> Window of Baiyun - Jianhua Center
> 
> location: Baiyun New Town
> 
> 130 m / 36 fl : office + apartment
> 
> render
> View attachment 1475176
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475182
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project progress
> 
> photo by by 1987on from gaoloumi
> 
> 2020-6-26
> View attachment 1475188
> 
> 
> 
> photo by chong1414 from gaoloumi
> 
> 2021-2-28
> View attachment 1475190
> 
> 
> 
> Apartment size: 240-320 m2
> 
> Apartments has separate lift from the office section.
> 
> Interior design of the apartments
> View attachment 1475207
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475193
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475197
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475200
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475202
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1475204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 有什么好争的，地段，傲视一切！_白云区
> 
> 
> 第二重困难在供应，毕竟，广州核心地块的供应，从来都是凤毛麟角。 在这样的背景下，位于白云新城的白云之窗·建华广场，正凭借着不限购、不限贷的优势，从一众项目中脱颖而出。 其地处的白云新城CBD，本…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sohu.com


Wow so luxurious, I wonder how much these cost.


----------



## lawdefender

zergcerebrates said:


> Wow so luxurious, I wonder how much these cost.


The Jianhua Center apartment average sale price: RMB 71,000 yuan / m2 (construction area)

Apartment size from 240 to 320 m2 (construction area) sale from RMB 17.04 million to 22.72 million (US$ 2.62 million to 3.49 million)




广州白云之窗建华广场_白云之窗建华广场户型图_地址_白云之窗建华广场房价 -广州房天下


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Steel New Town

This new town is developed from the land of the old Guangzhou Steel Factory. Many residential buildings are from 150 m to 180 m.

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-5-10









The empty land will be developed into a steel park.



























































__





壹城广场（壹诚大厦）航拍全景


拍摄点位于广州市荔湾区广钢新城荷景路80-82号广州壹城广场，拍摄者为灵魂广州仔 Gorvin，拍摄于2021年3月15日上午，地图中所示资料均为网上搜集，仅用于公共用途，严禁用于商业用途，违者必究。如有信息有误或需更新，请即联系作者修正。微信号：GorvinHo。




720yun.com


----------



## lawdefender

Xiang Metro Station and depot

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-5-10






































Xilang Station TOD project urban plan

Design option 1

Architect: WoodsBagot





















































































Design option 2

Architect: OBERMEYER
















































*Design option 3 (The First Price Winner)

Architect: GMP*
















































































































































Design option 4

Architect : Aedas


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Cinda Jinmao Plaza


Architect: JERDE 


Located at No. 920 Guangzhou Avenue North, Tianhe District, adjacent to the Meihuayuan Metro Station of Line 3, it enjoys the geographical advantage of Tianhe Commercial District. 

The total volume of the project is about 330,000 square meters, covering about 70,000 square meters of shopping malls, integrating shopping, leisure, entertainment, sports, business, and residence.

Area: 92,000 ㎡ 
Building area: 330,000 ㎡ 
Floor area ratio: 2.60 
Greening rate: 35% 
Parking space: 1137 underground parking spaces 
Total number of buildings: 10 
Total number of apartment unit : 1399

render


































































信达金茂广场-广州房天下


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Adolf Headquarters Center

Architect: SLGIC International

As the high-end office space of the future headquarters of Adolf Group, the Adolf Headquarters Center is located in Baiyun District, Guangzhou. It is located in the core plot of Guangzhou Design Capital, only about 2 kilometers away from Baiyun Mountain Scenic Area. The total land area of the project is about 10,000 square meters, and the total construction area is about 53,000 square meters.

The height of the two towers: 70 meters and 40 meters 

render

























































广州阿道夫总部中心 | 森磊国际 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Garden 



The landscape of the south entrance of Luhu Park is the starting project of the "Guangzhou Garden" front area, with a construction scale of about 40,000 square meters.



















Many new technologies have also been introduced into the landscape of the south entrance of Luhu Park. For example, the South Entrance Plaza is equipped with a light-guiding optical fiber for buried lights. Unlike the traditional technology that cannot be separated from the traditional buried lights in the past, the light-guiding fiber is used for photoelectric separation on site, which does not conduct electricity or heat. Each light source has an independent fiber connection . At night, it is like the stars in the sky, shining brightly, very romantic, and also very energy-saving.

The garden road and square are paved with ceramic permeable bricks. According to the person in charge of the Guangzhou Green Company, the current practice of using conventional stone as the surface layer and concrete as the cushion layer is changed, and ceramic sintered permeable bricks with more ornamental effects and more environmentally friendly materials are used to ensure squares and garden roads. Water permeability and eco-environmental protection performance, improve the urban microclimate, and block the formation of urban floods
















花城“新客厅”，揭开神秘面纱_广州日报大洋网


作为白云山“还绿于民”的民生工程、广州重点项目“广州花园”的起步工程，麓湖公园南入口近日终于揭开了神秘的面纱，面向市民开放，成为了花城新的网红“打卡地”。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

According to the Bulletin of the Seventh National Census of Guangdong Province: 

The registered population with permanent / temporary residence in Guangzhou in 2020 
: 18,676,605

accounting for 14.82% of the population of the province, ranking first in the province. 

Compared with the sixth national census in 2010, the registered population of Guangzhou has increased by 5,975,805, and the 10-year population growth rate is 47.05%.


The gender ratio of Guangzhou's population is 111.98.


In the age composition of the population, Guangzhou’s population aged 0-14 accounted for 13.87%, population aged 15-59 accounted for 74.72%, population aged 60 and above accounted for 11.41%.

The population with higher education (referring to two years higher education and above) in Guangzhou: 27.277%.

The average number of years of education for the population aged 15 and above is 11.61 years.







广东省第七次全国人口普查公报：广州常住人口突破1800万！_广州日报大洋网


刚刚，《广东省第七次全国人口普查公报》显示，广州市2020年常住人口数量达18676605人，占全省人口数量的14.82%，为全省首位。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Shengguo Kindergarten


Project address: Guangzhou·Yushan

Project area: 7300㎡

Project scope: architectural design, landscape design, interior design, brand design

Design company: Dika Kindergarten Design Center

Chief Architect : Wang Junbao

Shengguo (Yushan International) Kindergarten covers an area of 7,300 square meters and has a building area of 5580 square meters. It is a high-quality, high-investment, full-time bilingual private kindergarten under the King Education Group, and it is also another important part of the Dika Kindergarten Design Center. The landmark works of Pound City, based on the design concept of "Dandelion", adopted the elements of "circle", aimed at the physical and mental development of preschool children, and integrated modern educational facilities with an ecological natural environment, creating a liberating nature for children. Unique self-growth environment.






































































































广州圣果国际幼儿园 | 幼儿园设计 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

*the World Meteorological Center Beijing of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area Branch Center *

The winning design option: Tongji University Architectural Design Group

The main construction contents of the World Meteorological Centre Beijing Sub-centre include comprehensive business function area, dormitory and supporting function area, with a total construction area of about 20,000 square meters and a total investment of 200 million yuan. In addition, the design content of the project site also includes the integration of innovative business development area (gross floor area of about 18,500 square meters), leaving enough space for the site to facilitate later construction. This competition design includes the overall planning and architectural scheme design within the scope of the architectural design of the project. Including but not limited to the overall layout of the buildings, roads and traffic organization, green landscape design, public space design, single building (or group) design, green building, investment estimation, etc.


*







*























__





同济院中标‘世界气象中心(北京)粤港澳大湾区分中心’，玲珑云塔_交流


为鼓励学者之间的交流，激发科研创新，设计力图在各区域形成开放多元的交流空间：底层的科研办公空间围绕开敞的中庭展开，形成错落的室外交流平台；学习交流区室内两层通高，营造开放的学术场所；顶层的生活区围绕空中…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Alibaba South China Operation Center (208 m)

open for business: 2021-4-6

The project construction started in June 2016 and completed in September 2020, with a total construction area of approximately 130,000 square meters.

On April 6, the Alibaba South China Operation Center in Pazhou, held an inauguration ceremony. The center is located in the western area of Pazhou West CBD, and will accommodate more than 6,000 employees. 

Relying on the South China Operation Center, Alibaba will take root in Guangdong in the fields of e-commerce, financial technology, logistics, and new retail in the future. 

Under the intelligent system of Alibaba South China Operations Center, employees can adjust the brightness of the lights and turn on and off the air conditioners by scanning their phones. The meeting rooms are all scheduled systems and can support remote office. In addition, there is a smart space in the building where you can move tables and chairs for random audio and video conferences.




















photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2021-5-23


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Evergrand Soccer Stadium (100,000 seats)

expected to completed: H2/2022

photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2021-5-23 











render


----------



## lawdefender

Ersha Island

located in the middle of Pear River, the center of Guangzhou.

Total area: 1.26 km2

Length (from west to east) : 3.3 km

Cultural facilities on the island:

1. Xinghai Music Hall
2. Guangdong Museum of Art
3. Guangdong Overseas Chinese Museum
4. Lingnan Hui Exhibition Hall
5. Guangzhou Symphony Orchestra Rehearsal Center

Sports facilities:
1. Guangdong Province Sports Training Center
2. 6 Sports Parks
3. 6 walking and running tracks around the island


There are 7 luxury residential estates in the island, ranking the best luxury residential area in Guangzhou.





photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-3





























Photo from 大疆社区























二沙岛别墅网，广州二沙岛一手别墅价格，二沙岛独栋别墅二手房出售信息-广州安居客


安居客广州别墅网提供二沙岛一手别墅价格，二沙岛独栋别墅二手房出售信息，二沙岛别墅二手房价格走势信息，户型包括独栋别墅、联排、叠加、双拼别墅主力户型。




guangzhou.anjuke.com





7 luxury residential estates on the island, includes independent houses and loft apartments.

Independent House (Indoor area: from 244 m2 to 1339 m2 ), sale price range : RMB 34.9 million to 260 million ( USD 5.45 million to 40.625 million)
























二沙岛文立方：1公里的骑楼 / 扉建筑 – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com





If you have to compare the Zhujiang New Town in Guangzhou to the high-end apartments around Central Park in New York, Ersha Island in Guangzhou must be Long Island in New York. For Guangzhou, which has one of the highest population densities, Ersha Island is permeated with different vibes: noble and elegant, romantic and leisurely with beautiful and pleasant scenery. Ersha Island is located on the Pearl River in the center of Guangzhou City, surrounded by the river, boasting picturesque natural scenery. In the minds of many people in Guangzhou, Ersha Island will always be a paradise for the rich. On this tiny island, the surging Pearl River around the island is like a high fence, quietly wiping off the island from the daily life of most Guangzhou people. The lack of transportation facilities and functional diversity as well as the private nature of the land make this once dazzling pearl gradually become a really isolated urban island.

The site on No.1 Qingbo Road, Ersha Island faces the Pearl River on one side and the world's second tallest tower Canton Tower on the other. On one side, there are hundreds of millions of luxury houses with high walls and deep courtyards; while on the other are Xinghai Concert Hall and Guangdong Art Museum, which are famous cultural landmarks in Guangzhou. For a long time, many people call this site the last pearl of Ersha Island. Now, after several years of planning, the design of Qingbo Road No.1 on Ersha Island, presided over by Fei Architects, has finally been unveiled. Ersha Island Man Lap Fong, which integrates urban diversified cultural life, art museum life aesthetics, recreation and entertainment, fashion brand and food culture, eventually ushers in its opening to the public, which marks the transformation of Ersha Island from a single-function and relatively exclusive private garden to a public city parlor. Art and life blend with each other, and all kinds of possibility takes place here from now on.










Man Lap Fong is a complex with an area of 22550 square meters, 1 underground floor and 5 floors above the ground. Obviously, the architect did not follow the traditional design mode of closed commercial premises, but decided from the beginning to make Man Lap Fong a public parlor of Ersha Island and even the whole Guangzhou, providing Guangzhou citizens with a real public space in which they can meet, party, learn and practice various daily activities.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Shipyard Renovation Project


project progress photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-5




















project phase 1 render











Whole project render









photo of phase 2&3 land plot


----------



## skytrax

lawdefender said:


> Guangzhou Sunac Grand Theater
> 
> Architect : Steven Chilton Architects (UK)
> 
> After the completion of the theater, it will become the main landmark of Guangzhou Sunac Cultural Tourism City. The entire theater is planned to occupy 31,300 square meters of land, with a total construction area of 49,751 square meters. Design began in September 2017 and completed in December 2019. It is planned to open to the outside world in 2021.
> 
> 
> According to the design plan, the exterior of the building will be composed of 10 soft curves and twisted folds to arouse people's reveries about silk folds and textures. The theater is designed with a silk-like structure covering the entire building.
> 
> View attachment 1538338
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538340
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538344
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538350
> 
> 
> The theater auditorium is divided into a single building with 5 floors above ground and 2 floors underground, which can accommodate nearly 2,000 spectators. The space is a performance environment that can be transformed from a 360-degree theater into a variety of different configurations.
> 
> View attachment 1538360
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538361
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538363
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 百鸟朝凤，这或许是融创被黑的最惨的项目！！ - 景观网
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The transformative buildings set to shape the world in 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> Designed by London-based Steven Chilton Architects, this 2,000-seat theater in the southern Chinese city of Guangzhou was inspired by the flowing texture of embroidered silk. It also nods to the city's history as a trading hub and the tattoo-like drawings of artist Zhang Hongfei, whose golden illustrations adorn the bold red cladding.
> Comprising thousands of aluminum panels, the exterior shell appears to gently fold, revealing ground-level entrances and lending the building a soft, sculptural quality -- despite its bulking size. Inside, a circular arena has been configured to host immersive "360-degree" performances when the now-complete building opens in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The transformative buildings set to shape the world in 2021
> 
> 
> From museums to performing arts venues, these are CNN Style's most anticipated buildings opening or completing in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com



This building is just out of this world! 😳😳


----------



## lawdefender

The design of Guangzhou Sunac Grand Theater caused quite a controversy in China.

Anyway, this building is located far away from city center. Only the visitors go to the Sunac Tourist City in Huadu can see it.


----------



## lawdefender

Poly Xiancun Renovation Project

Main Tower : 349 m

City Complex: Grade A office + Apartments + Hotel + Shopping Mall

Developer : Poly Property Group

location: Zhujiang New Town CBD

new render













































































project site photo by dengjunying from gaoloumi 2021-5-30










Photo of the super tall site by 摩天GZ from gaoloumi










Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-9


----------



## lawdefender

Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City

urban planning area: 123 km2

population planing: 540,000

30+ km from Guangzhou City center, 24 km from Baiyun International Airport, 26 km from Guangzhou Science City.

Skyline render









Urban plan render










photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-6-7


----------



## lawdefender

Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City

photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-6-7


----------



## lawdefender

Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City

photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-6-7


----------



## lawdefender

Jiayu Center

location: Zhujiang New Town CBD

Height: 189 m / 46 fl

Status: construction completed but not open for business yet

City Complex: Grade A office + serviced apartments + shopping + JW Marriott Hotel

Developer: Jiayu Property Group

The project is located at Zhujiang East Road, Tianhe District, Guangzhou. It covers a total area of approximately 12,800 square meters, with 46 floors and a total construction of approximately 189,000 square meters. It mainly includes approximately 52,000 square meters of five-star hotel (JW Marriott) and approximately 36,000 square meters of A-level office , About 26,000 square meters of commercial and catering and about 30,000 square meters of saleable hotel-style service properties (16-27 floors).

Render




























Project photo by 赛神奉纳 from gaoloumi











photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-9


----------



## lawdefender

Country Garden Phoenix City, Guangzhou

Country Garden Phoenix City is located in Zengcheng District, Guangzhou. Country Garden Phoenix City is close to Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway, Guangyuan Expressway, Guanghui Expressway, 107 National Road, and convenient transportation. It is a 30-minute drive from Guangzhou Tianhe Central Business District. .

Covering land area : 6,666,700 m²

The total number of households ： more than 30,000 units

Developer: Country Garden Property Group































The mansion below sale for RMB 120 million ( USD 18.75 million)

The construction area of the house (the area of the house) is 1,570.44 square meters, and there are sauna rooms (divided into dry and wet rooms), gymnasiums, recreation rooms, and large bathtubs. The private garden of the house is 4056.73 square meters


































昨天，我穿着120元的鞋，看了套1.2亿的别墅......_房子


如果你去过现场，绝对会跟我一样，不断地对着房子说：卧槽！ 走在里面，我真的感觉像是进入到了美剧里的一栋古老别墅一样。 还有一点必须要说下，那就是这套别墅，是在别墅区里面最高的位置，而且全部围起来的，一…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Michalhal

del


----------



## Michalhal

lawdefender said:


> View attachment 1616885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616890
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616896
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616897


I love how the ground ( basement) is design in a new asian investiotions ( mainly China and Korea). I hope this trend will soon come to Europe.


----------



## lawdefender

photo by tony tony from gaoloumi 2021-2-28

*Zhujiang New Town CBD Core Area

500+m : 1*
400+m : 1
300-399m : 5
200-299m : 8
150-199m : 12

*Buildings surrounding Huacheng Square Map:

Building code No. / Building name / Total construction area (10,000 m2) / Height ( m ) / Floor number*









photo by c啟林o










photo by 远远彬 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender

Chinese Cities Ranking by the numbers of 200m and above buildings

updated: 2021-6-13

produced by luofeiyu from gaoloumi

*Statistics includes: buildings completed and the buildings with main structure completed *

Rank/City/200m+/300m+/400m+/500m+/600m+/Total/The tallest building in the city/Height of the tallest building/Date of updating











1. Shenzhen
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
*4. Guangzhou: 200-299m : 50, 300-399m : 8, 400-499m : 1, 500-599m : 1, Total: 60*
5. Chongqing
6. Wuhan
7. Changsha
8. Chengdu
9. Shenyang
10. Tianjin

32. Taibei/Taiwan
50. Gaoxiong/Taiwan


*Statistics includes: buildings completed and the buildings with main structure completed 

China (including Hong Kong and Macau, excluding Taiwanese cities)

200-299m : 1128

300-399m : 109

400-499m : 15

500-599m : 5

600-699m : 1*


----------



## Munwon

Very informative. I assume this is built buildings and not under construction.


----------



## Zaz965

@lawdefender, are there other urban villages being demolished in Guangzhou?


----------



## lawdefender

Zaz965 said:


> @lawdefender, are there other urban villages being demolished in Guangzhou?


There are many urban villages under renovation with property developers in Guangzhou, check out my posts in the previous pages.


----------



## lawdefender

Jishan Village Renovation Project

Jishan Village, one of the traditional ancient villages in Guangzhou, was founded in the thirteenth year of Hongwu (1380 AD) and has a history of more than 600 years. 

After the renovation, the villagers moved back to spacious and bright modern high-end residences. The value of the house will be greatly increased, and the rental income will also be greatly increased. The reconstruction area will be equipped with high-standard facilities for education, medical and health, elderly care, culture and sports, and municipal administration. The planned public service facilities will be about 200,000 square meters to meet the increasing demand for public services of the villagers.

The Jishan Cooperative Economic Association of Jishan Village of Jishan Village has just signed the "Cooperation Agreement on Comprehensive Renovation Project of Jishan Village, Zhuji Street, Tianhe District, Guangzhou" with R&F Group and KWG Group. According to the data, the total land area of the comprehensive renovation project of Jishan Village is 1,347,600 square meters, and the total construction area within the scope of the renovation is 2,194,500 square meters.

The estimated investment in project transformation (total transformation cost) is about RMB 20.6 billion yuan.

Developer: R&F Property Group and KWG Property Group






广州天河吉山村正式启动全面改造 富力、合景为合作企业


广州天河吉山村正式启动全面改造 富力、合景为合作企业



finance.sina.com.cn





Land location map





















render of the renovation project


































投资206亿 广州天河吉山村改造启动_规划


在珠吉街、区住建园林局等单位的全面推动下，特别是在吉山村民的共同努力下，吉山村全面改造项目改造意愿达到82.96%，今年7月2日，基础数据调查成果正式公布，片区策划方案和控制性详细规划完成区一级审核，片区策划…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Medical Center of Kidney Diseases

Construction ceremony: 2021-6-28

located inside Southern Medical University ( Nephrology ranking 2nd in China )

Architect: CPG Group (Singapore)

The center is currently the only comprehensive kidney disease prevention and research center in the country that integrates multiple national platforms such as the National Renal Disease Clinical Medical Research Center, the State Key Laboratory, and the National Key Clinical Specialty.

The central building is 60,000 square meters, with clinical diagnosis and treatment units including inpatient wards, blood purification centers, and peritoneal dialysis centers; there are national key laboratories, national clinical medicine research centers, biological sample banks, big data centers, and laboratory animal centers, etc. Research institutions; there are also international academic exchange centers, training centers, remote consultation centers, and so on.

Render
























侯凡凡院士领衔 广州肾脏病医学中心今日全面开工


我国有超1.2亿肾脏病患者，当前因慢性肾脏病导致死亡的增长速度在所有非传染性慢性疾病中位居第一



m.mp.oeeee.com


----------



## lawdefender

Changling Gate TOD


Developer: China Resources Property Group

On the afternoon of June 28, the "Changling Gate: Future City" core area project launch conference was held in Changling Street, Huangpu District, Guangzhou.

This project is a TOD project at the gateway of Changling Street Changping Interchange and metro station. It will be built into a "landscape innovation city" in eastern Guangzhou that connects residence, industry and ecology.

The core area of the project covers a total area of about 2.5 square kilometers. The Changling area is located at the key node of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong and Guangzhou-Zhuhai-Macao Science and Technology Innovation Corridor. It is an important link between Guangzhou Science City, Tianhe Smart City and Sino-Singapore Knowledge City. hub. The project will be led by China Resources Land and Guangzhou Development Zone Investment Group for overall planning of the overall area. In the future, it will focus on building the core demonstration section of the Guangshan Highway Industrial Landscape Belt, the super sky garden, the landscape city park, the mass cultural complex, the industrial base of the national technology innovation center in the Greater Bay Area, the Changling commercial and residential complex, Changping and Changlong , Nine core projects including the three old renovations of Lianfeng Factory.

Urban Plan and Render


























































“长岭之门”核心区项目亮相 华润置地携手黄埔打造“未来城市”_南方网


6月28日，“长岭之门 未来城市”核心区项目发布会在广州市黄埔区长岭街举办。该项目是长岭街长平立交及地铁站门户的TOD片区统筹项目，将被打造成串联起居住、产业和生态的广州东部“山水中的创新之城”，成为黄埔新的城市名片。




house.southcn.com









“长岭之门”核心区项目正式亮相，华润置地携手黄埔打造“未来城市”_投资集团


该项目将由华润置地与广州开发区投资集团牵头进行整体片区统筹策划，将在黄埔区委、区政府的大力领导下，锐意推进，实干争先，着力解决历史遗留问题，从满足现实发展需要和统筹未来需求出发，大力实施门户形象提升、城市功能…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Shifeng Road Affordable Housing Project

3,450 apartments for public rental use

total construction area: 289,000 m2

Located in Shijing Avenue, Baiyun District, with a construction area of 289,000 square meters, all 3,450 apartments are public rental housing.

Yesterday, the project was completed and delivered as section 2, with a total construction area of 128,800 square meters and 1,519 apartments. 1931 apartments are planned to be completed in October this year.

Shifeng Road Affordable Housing is the first affordable housing project in Guangzhou that adopts prefabricated buildings. It realizes standardized design of prefabricated buildings, factory production, assembly construction, integrated decoration, and information management, which not only ensures the quality of construction, Also greatly shortened the construction period.

The project area has a superior geographical environment, adjacent to Baiyun Lake; convenient transportation, less than 1 km away from Guangzhou Metro Line 8. Around the project, the supporting facilities are complete, including meat and vegetable markets, shops, health stations, community neighborhood committees and other ancillary facilities.


This project has different sizes apartments: single rooms, one bedroom and one living room, two bedrooms and one living room, and three bedrooms and one living room. The construction area ranges from 30 square meters to 60 square meters. The reporter walked into several room types of different sizes and saw that the room types are quite practical, with reasonable spacing, and there are balconies and windows for ventilation, and the living environment is satisfactory.


The most impressive thing is that the practical area of each house has been improved, mainly due to the use of new technologies and new technologies such as intelligent aluminum mold assembly, intelligent aluminum mold assembly, and lightweight partition walls without plastering. Therefore, the partition walls of the rooms in the suite are overall thinner than the ordinary mud brick walls, and the usable area in the suite is larger.


"The Shifeng Road Affordable Housing Project has 11 towers. It is the first prefabricated social housing pilot project and the first BIM technology pilot demonstration project in Guangzhou. It has fully demonstrated the new model of building industrialization and informatization for subsequent social housing construction. The project management, Zhujiang Industrial Group, Zhujiang Leasing, said that the project also uses new technological processes, including reflective and thermal insulation exterior wall coatings, all-concrete plaster-free exterior walls, prefabricated concrete interior partition walls, plaster-free interiors, and internal thermal insulation. The use of autoclaved aerated concrete insulation panels, caisson-free toilets and exposed water pipes, etc., have effectively improved the quality of the project and facilitated later maintenance.







保障房供应又增加了！惠及3000人居住问题_广州日报大洋网


广州保障性住房再传来好消息！今日，广州石丰路保障性住房项目标段二顺利率先竣工，交付住房1518套，有望解决3000人的居住问题。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Macau Tower

Height: 180 meters

Investment: 2 billion RMB

Area: Approximately 10 square meters above ground

Address: North of Kowloon, Sino-Singapore Knowledge City, Huangpu District

Developer: Guangzhou Development Zone Investment Group, Macau Youth International Group

The Macau Tower will be another landmark project on the north side of the Kowloon North of Knowledge City, with a height of 180 meters. It will be positioned as a "Transnational Headquarters Base for Portuguese-speaking Countries". It will focus on international cooperation and introduce consular station service centers, international conference centers, international hotels and talents. Apartments, international maker workspaces, Portuguese-speaking cultural centers, etc.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Sophia Development Center

Height: 172.5 meters

Number of floors: 36 floors above ground, 4 floors underground

Address: Lot AH040146, Pazhou West CBD, Haizhu District

Investment: 2 billion yuan (1.195 billion yuan for land auction)

Area: 5,593 m2 of land, 86710.41 m2 of total construction area, 70,472 m2 above ground and 16,238 m2 underground

Groundbreaking Ceremony: 2021-6-26

Developer: Sophia (Guangdong Poly Real Estate Agent Construction)

render


----------



## lawdefender

Qingsheng Resettlement Housing Project Phase I Completed

1812 apartments completed for resettlement

The building function of the project is residential, supporting public buildings, supporting commercial buildings. The total construction area is 268,100 square meters, and the total number of apartments is 1,812. It is equipped with roads, underground parking garages, kindergartens, elderly service centers, sewage treatment stations, fire control centers, Shops, etc.

There are residential 19 towers, with apartment types of 60/80/100/120 square meters, and a total of 4 apartment types to choose from.



总户数1812套！东涌安置房顺利完工































Qingsheng Resettlement Housing Project

located in Guantan Village, Dongyong Town, 2.5 kilometers from Qingsheng Hub. It is currently the largest resettlement housing project in Guangzhou with a total investment of 7.746 billion yuan, a total land area of 400,700 square meters, and a total construction area of 152 10,000 square meters, planning to build 10,150 resettlement apartments.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Health Station Project


expected to completed : September of 2021

epidemic quarantine room: 5,000


On June 28, the Guangzhou Development and Reform Commission released the details of the Guangzhou International Health Station project. As the country's first international health station with 5,000 rooms, the project is located in the south of Guangcong Highway Section of 105 National Road, Zhongluotan Town, Baiyun District, next to Mali Subway Station, with a land area of about 257,800 square meters (400 acres). The total construction area of the project is about 250,000 square meters. It is planned to build a 5,000-bed health station, and at the same time, it can provide 2,000 beds for logistic service personnel.


The project focuses on combining epidemic prevention safety, environmental safety, construction safety and passenger safety, and unifies epidemic prevention requirements, individualized needs, cultural and entertainment services, and humanistic care.

Render of the project 












































高清图曝光！广州市国际健康驿站项目落户白云钟落潭__南方plus_南方+


把防疫安全、环境安全、建筑安全和旅客安全结合起来



static.nfapp.southcn.com


----------



## lawdefender

Yuzhu Reconstruction Project

The first phase of resettlement housing construction officially started


The first phase of resettlement housing is located south of Huangpu East Road, with a total investment of about 300 million yuan and a land area of 7,000 square meters. The construction of the first phase of resettlement housing is planned to be completed within three years.

The total planned land area of the project is about 76,800 square meters, and the planned building area is about 302,200 square meters, of which the resettlement area (including Jiusha resettlement houses) is about 146,000 square meters, and the financing area is about 156,000 square meters. The first phase of resettlement housing to be started today is located south of Huangpu East Road, with a total investment of about 300 million yuan and a land area of 7,000 square meters. The construction of the first phase of resettlement housing is planned to be completed within three years.






广州第二CBD新进展：鱼珠旧改规划图曝光！安置房今日开建_旧城


在2014年，鱼珠旧改成为广州市首个由市财政出资的“三旧”改造项目，正式开启改造。 鱼珠旧城改造项目位处广州第二CBD、广州人工智能与数字经济试验区建设规划范围，地处黄埔临港经济区核心起步区范围内，其改造…




www.sohu.com





render












Yuzhu Old City Exhibition Center also officially unveiled. The exhibition center is a multifunctional digital technology exhibition hall integrating historical exhibitions, planning exhibitions, interactive exchanges, and signing centers. The audience can fully appreciate the long history and long history of Yuzhu Old City through multimedia technology, fun interaction, and immersive experience.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Maritime Museum

Open to public: 2021-6-29

The Guangzhou Maritime Museum covers an area of 35,700 square meters, with a construction area of 10,000 square meters. The main building is divided into four floors above ground and one underground floor. The four floors above ground serve as display functions.

The museum systematically collects and displays historical materials of cultural relics on the Maritime Silk Road and the development of foreign trade in Guangzhou over the past two thousand years. It displays the glorious achievements of Guangzhou in the history of the Maritime Silk Road and reproduces the historical features of the "Millennium Business Capital".



























广东首家海事主题博物馆建成开馆


----------



## lawdefender

Vanke Tower


location: Shabu Urban Village Renovation, Huangpu District 

City Complex: Office + Shopping mall

Developer : Vance Property

Total construction area: 300,000 m2






超级综合体、超级空中花园！黄埔这两个地方将成广州东部新地标！_腾讯新闻


超级综合体、超级空中花园！黄埔这两个地方将成广州东部新地标！




new.qq.com





Render


----------



## lawdefender

Great Bay Science and Technology Renovation Corridor Project

About 800 meters from Shenzhou Road Metro Station

City complex : office, innovation incubation, hotel, apartment, and shopping mall

The total construction area of the project is 524,800 m²

The total investment : 4.886 billion yuan

Expected to be completed in 2023

Main tower is 176-meter buildings

Developer: Guangzhou High-tech City Development Investment Co., Ltd.

According to the function of the project, it is divided into : Business offices, hotels, apartments and commercial facilities

render










































广州这里将再添新地标！多图曝光↘_项目


据悉，该地块将与玉树经联社的华光庙留用地一同建设 大湾区科创走廊新光谱项目。 该项目地块位于科学城中心地区，是科学城重点建设项目，将 为粤港澳大湾区的创新创业产业提供承载空间，大力提升科学城的创新能…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou Passenger Port Terminal Completed

The port will open speed ferry connecting Pazhou Canton Fair Complex to Hong Kong Airport, it takes 2 hours.

photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-7-4


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou First Common Property Ownership Housing Project

apartments: 1366 units，apartment construction area: 66-69 m2, 85-89m2

residential towers : 12


According to Article 14 of the "Guangzhou City's Common Property Housing Management Measures", it is determined that the property rights share of the purchasers of this batch of common property housing is 55%, and the government property rights share is 45%, of which the government property rights share will be leased by Urban Investment Housing.


Buyers pay 55% of the purchase price, and the average sales price of 12,000 yuan/m² is a preferential price of "market price × property share ratio". As far as Guangzhou is concerned, 45% of the government’s share cannot be sold, and this does not affect the public service rights enjoyed by home buyers.

Buyers are not allowed to rent or lend the common property housing to anyone other than themselves or their spouse’s immediate family members. After reaching the two-year limit, the share of property rights can be transferred at the market appraisal price to withdraw. At the time of the transfer, a third-party real estate appraisal company designated by the government will give an appraisal and sell it in accordance with "house price = appraisal price × area × equity share ratio".

The government has priority repurchase rights for the re-listing transactions of common property housing. Where the government and the owner give up the right of first-hand purchase, other buyer shall be citizens who meet the purchase conditions. At that time, Rongyue Garden will issue a notice, and other eligible persons can apply for purchase.


Buyers of this project can independently choose payment methods such as one-time payment, housing provident fund loan, housing commercial loan or housing combination loan, and the applicant is allowed to use the property rights of the purchased house to apply for mortgage mortgage. The purchase price of different payment methods is the same. The nature of the house property rights acquired by the purchaser is "shared property housing", and subsequent management of the transfer of house property rights shall be implemented in accordance with the relevant provisions of the common property housing.


After the materials are reviewed and approved, a lottery will be conducted to determine the 3400 applicants who participate in the qualification review. This process is completely random. For these 3,400 people, a second lottery was conducted, and 1,366 eligible for housing selection were determined according to the order of the lottery. Among them, the priority order of allotment applicants is the first, the order of ordinary allotment applicants is the second, and those with the highest order have priority for house selection.







广州首个市本级共有产权房 审核名单今日摇珠明日公布_花园小区


“说好3月上旬公布名单,3月22日春节后报名的区级审核名单都出来了,怎么更早报名的市级名单还没出?”在一个相关讨论群里,不少申报者和张玲发出了同样的疑问。4月7日,张玲的几个群友发现自己在官网申购状态从“已提…




www.sohu.com





Rongyue Garden


----------



## lawdefender

2021 H1 Guangzhou new apartment average sale price : RMB 3.48 million yuan( USD 538,699), RMB 32,537/m2.

The most expensive area:


1. Yuexiu District: new apartment average sale price: RMB 11.84 million yuan ( USD 1.832 million), RMB 86,923/m2.

2. Tianhe District: new apartment average sale price: RMB 7.9 million yuan (USD 1.222 million), RMB 70,963/m2.

3. Haizhu District: new apartment average sale price: RMB 8.4 million yuan (USD 1.3 million)
RMB 66,847/m2






最新！在广州买套新房，平均预算要348万！这个板块最好卖_成交


去年部分区域实行门槛较低的人才购房政策，导致广州新房成交大增，库存从2020年疫情后的13.4个月减少至6.4个月。 到今时今日，广州11区里已有4个区的一手住宅成交套均总价超过500万元。 目前…




www.sohu.com






new apartment average sale price and RMB/m2 in Each District of Guangzhou











Guangzhou Metro System Map 2023/24


----------



## lawdefender

The second pedestrian bridge on the Pearl River in Guangzhou

stage: under construction

open to public: 2021/22

The bridge will be connecting Ersha Island and Wuyang New Town on the north bank of the Pearl River, and connecting to the 5.5-kilometer ring road .of Ersha Island.

At present, the project of the second footbridge on the Pearl River is called "Ershayong Footbridge", and a set of beautiful renderings are displayed to the public at the construction site of the project.

The transparent glass bridge deck is laid from south to north from the central axis of the bridge, and pedestrians on the bridge can watch the flowing water of the Pearl River up close. When night falls, the light under the bridge softly shines through the glass bridge deck, and the entire bridge body is more radiant, beautiful and intoxicating.

According to a person in charge of the construction, “This bridge has introduced famous achitect to participate in the design, so we can see from the renderings that the transparent glass bridge deck has a strong sense of design.”

The Ershayong pedestrian bridge is located on the north side of Ersha Island. The north bank is the East Lake-Wuyang New Town area, and the south bank is the Ersha Island area. The construction of the pedestrian bridge integrates the areas on both sides and becomes the link between the north-south of Pearl River for tourism and leisure. The full bridge mainly serves pedestrian traffic on both sides. The width of the bridge deck is 15m, and both ends of the bridge are connected with the road by arcs. The overall plane of the bridge is linear, and the total width of the bridge is 15m.

The full bridge has 28 pile foundations, and the water is equipped with gate-type piers and cylindrical piers. The full bridge does not have a rigid connection structure of supports, expansion joints and beams; the newly built bridge area is 1547 square meters. According to the project display board, “the construction is planned to be completed in 2021.” However, regarding the time of completion, the construction party stated that “the bridge is currently undergoing geological survey work, and the completion time is subject to the actual project progress.”

After the completion, visitors can walk through Ersha Island from Wuyang New City, followed the Ersha Island green lane all the way to the east, and walking 1.5 kilometers to reach the Haixin Bridge under the Guangzhou Tower. 

render



















The transparent glass bridge deck is laid from south to north from the central axis of the bridge, and pedestrians on the bridge can watch the flowing water of the Pearl River up close. When night falls, the light under the bridge softly shines through the glass bridge deck, and the entire bridge body is more radiant, beautiful and intoxicating.




















photo of project construction










Location of the bridge















效果图曝光！二沙涌人行桥拟铺设玻璃桥面_广州日报大洋网


目前珠江第二座人行桥的工程名为“二沙涌人行桥”，一组唯美的效果图在项目施工地向公众展示。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Medical Port Project

new urban plan render


























































project site

photo by 摩天GZ from gaoloumi 2021-7-6










photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-6










photo by 大家姐 from gaoloumi 2021-7-6


----------



## MarciuSky2

What is that? 
Shopping Mall?


----------



## skytrax

I think it is a huge hospital.


----------



## MarciuSky2

skytrax said:


> I think it is a huge hospital.


Oh ok


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Pharmaceutical Exhibition and Trade Center (Guangzhou Medical Port Project ,Phase 1)

Total construction area: 900,000 square meter 

Healthy Ark has been completed and will be put into operation this year. In the future, this place will become a gathering of diverse business formats and rich supporting facilities, such as the Chinese medicine exhibition and trade, international medical parks, shopping malls, hotels, harbors, docks, parks, water leisure squares, large health industry headquarters clusters, and first-line riverside benchmark residential areas. A new landmark in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.


----------



## lawdefender

The North Campus of Guangdong Baiyun College is fully completed

Guangdong Baiyun College is a private full-time undergraduate college in Guangdong Province. The predecessor was Guangzhou Baiyun Applied Technology School founded in 1989.

It covers an area of 748 acres and has a scale of 26,000 students . It is located in the Higher Vocational Education Park of Zhongluotan Town, Baiyun District, Guangzhou. It is known as the "Second University Town in Guangzhou" and has 13 higher education institutions planned.






多图预警！广东白云学院北校区全面落成，就在钟落潭这里_广州


广东白云学院是广东省属民办全日制普通本科院校，学校前身是1989年创办的广州白云应用技术学校。 广东白云学院新校区建设全面贯彻现代校园、人文校园、生态校园、绿色校园的理念，成为了钟落潭高职园区又一座…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

The total area of Guangzhou's urban built-up area in 2020 is 1,350.95 square kilometers. The start time of statistics is November 1, 2019, and the deadline is October 31, 2020.

Liwan District: 47.22 square kilometers,
Yuexiu District: 33.59 square kilometers,
Haizhu District: 65.01 square kilometers,
Tianhe District: 101.31 square kilometers,
Baiyun District: 172.78 square kilometers,
Huangpu District: 160.91 square kilometers,
Panyu District: 229.78 square kilometers,
Huadu District: 156.54 square kilometers,
Nansha District: 145.23 square kilometers,
Zengcheng District: 171.07 square kilometers,
Conghua District: 67.53 square kilometers.


The built-up area refers to the area in the urban administrative area that has actually been developed and constructed, and the municipal public facilities and public facilities are basically equipped. It is an important indicator to measure urban development and can reflect the degree of urbanization of a city and the area of the built-up area. The growth rate reflects the speed of urban development and provides basic data for further research on urban geography, urban planning, and urban ecology.



广州市2020年城市建成区面积统计情况解读


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD Area photo of Google satellite in 2021-7


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD latest developments

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-8-31


























































Canopy by Hilton ( opened in 2022)


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-8-31


Zhujiang New Town CBD 

JW MARRIOTT , Guangzhou (opened in 2022)










W Hotel Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-8-31


Zhujiang New Town CBD


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-9-4


International Financial City Startup section




























Pazhou Ferry Port (Guangzhou to Hong Kong Airport)









Yuzhu Area (GZ second CBD)


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Panyu Passenger Transport Station TOD Project 

161m/46 fl x 3

Total land area: 77370 square meters

Calculate floor area ratio: 285,039.63 square meters

Floor area ratio 3.68 (calculated based on 77,370 square meters of construction land area)

Building density 65.49% (calculated based on 77370 square meters of construction land area)

Green area rate 13.34% (calculated based on 77370 square meters of construction land area)

Parking space configuration:

2,966 parking spaces for motor vehicles and 3,520 parking spaces for non-motor vehicles

location map










Urban design plan











render














































project site photo 














__





公示了！番禺客运站TOD项目将这样建！_建设


备受关注的番禺客运站TOD项目，为建设中的地铁3号线东延段番禺客运站上盖， 据了解，该项目2019年，为配合地铁三号线东延段工程建设，番禺客运站自2019年8月1日正式关停，关停后的番禺客运站地块作…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Land plot of 400m+ Supertall in Huangpu for auction

Auction date: 2021-10-19

The starting price of the auction : RMB 8.84 billion yuan(USD 1.364 billion)

On September 13, the Guangzhou Public Resources Trading Center listed the HP-WC-01 plot south of Huangpu East Road in Huangpu District and east of Wuyong. The plot has a total land area of 83,315 square meters, a floor area ratio of 15.9, construction area of 1.325 million square meters, a starting price of 6,697 yuan per square meter, and a building density of 55%.


land plot location










photo of the land plot (the green land on the left)











In accordance with the transfer requirements, the bidder must promise to introduce business-oriented headquarters enterprises and not move out within 20 years after the scale of the project is put into operation;

introduce high-end hotels with a floor area of not less than 40,000 square meters in the project;

take the first place after acquiring land, starting construction in the next full year, and put into production within 5 years after the start of construction.

The annual revenue is about 6 billion yuan, and the tax payment is about 100 million yuan; it will reach within 9 years after the start, and the annual revenue will be about 10 billion yuan, and the tax will be paid about 200 million yuan per year.






__





起拍价超88亿！3个“西塔”体量！广州近年最贵商业地来了_地块


此外，地块商业功能占总计容建筑面积的19%，商务功能占总计容建筑面积的81%；项目自持比例不低于40%，至少自持10年（自持商业物业不低于总计容建筑面积14%，自持商务物业不低于总计容建筑面积26%）；…




www.sohu.com





The proposed 488m supertall render (part of Guangzhou second CBD)


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Health Hub Phase 1

Open for business: 2021-9-30

Full closed 3 star quarantine hotel : 5000 rooms

room types including : 18 square meters, 27 square meters, and 36 square meters.


The construction site of the International Health Hub is located in Zhongluotan Town, Baiyun District, Guangzhou. The total construction area of the project is about 250,000 square meters. It is planned to build a 5,000-bed health post that can uniformly receive international passengers and provide high-quality isolation for all passengers and medical services. At the same time, it can provide 2,000 beds for local logistic service personnels. 

The International Health Hub is composed of 11 areas, each area is full of distinctive Lingnan characteristics, equipped with corresponding medical staff and experts. The International Health Hub will set up fever clinics, comprehensive outpatient and emergency clinics, blood purification centers, and laboratories to provide high-quality diagnosis and treatment services for passengers.

The main building includes residential areas for immigrants (Zone A and B), health service center (Zone C), medical and logistics living area (Zone D), comprehensive service building (Zone E), and simultaneous construction of security, fire protection, dining and kitchen facilities , Laundry room, vehicle decontamination, waste temporary storage and other supporting facilities. Each area is relatively independent, and the interval between each area is greater than 20 meters. Once a positive test is found, the group where the person is located can be immediately closed to cut off the transmission route at the first time.

　　 Strictly implement the "three zones and two passages" standard requirements within the station, and divide the polluted area, semi-polluted area and living area. The staff passages, isolated personnel passages and material transportation passages in the park are independently set up, with clear flow lines, clean and dirty separation, and closed-loop management; each room is equipped with split air conditioners and independent pipes, and separate drainage systems, filtration systems, and sewage systems are set up in zones. , in order to avoid cross-infection.

　　 The health service center covering an area of 2500 square meters is constructed in accordance with fever clinic standards. The Guangzhou Red Cross Hospital (City Emergency Hospital) is responsible for the operation and management, and provides health monitoring, nucleic acid testing, basic medical treatment and emergency first-aid services for all personnel in the park; while the room service and operation managed by the Lingnan Hospitality Group. It is reported that the Municipal Red Cross Hospital and Lingnan Group have completed preparations for materials, personnel and training.



























There is a QR code scanning area at the door of the room. The quarantined person does not need an access card and can enter the room by scanning the QR code with a mobile phone.

The room is also equipped with a health monitoring system, and the specific conditions of the quarantined person can be learned on the screen, including body temperature data, nucleic acid test results, and physical conditions. Staff can conduct video conversations through the system. The quarantined person can also use the system in the room to perform functions such as one-key call, health report, and intercom service.






























Meal delivery robots hooked on shelves are shuttled between floors. In order to achieve non-contact meal preparation, a small table is placed at the door of each room for placing meals.
















__





找不到页面







pc.nfapp.southcn.com


----------



## geislerf

OMG, what a beauty! Indeed a magnificent and developed city. I would love to visit him very much. I want to live in such a tall city or house. I recently bought a house and enlisted the help of a specialist in real estate law to make a good connection between the seller and me to solve all the questions. Besides, I talked to him about such cities. It was interesting to me why such tall and modern houses are not built here. And here I found out that it depends a lot on the city, the country, the law, the location, and many other things. But it would be a great pleasure for me to live in such a city.


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 求实 2021-9

Zhujiang New Town CBD and Wuyang New Town ( Renovation Plan for new CBD)










Tian North Area



















Dongshan Area






































Huanshi East Road area


----------



## lawdefender

Baiyun District Noise Zone Resettlement Area Project

Total residential buildings: 19-31 fl x 72

The total number of residential units : 10,360

Four types of apartments: 135 square meters, 120 square meters, 80 square meters, and 60 square meters.

Total construction area: 1.19 million m2

Time completed: 2021-12

Baiyun District Noise Zone Resettlement Area Project is located in the area east of Guanghua 2nd Road, Renhe Town, west of Airport Expressway and Fanghua Road, south of North Second Ring Expressway, and north of Jiangren 1st Road.

Due to the expansion of the third runway of Baiyun International Airport, it was built in accordance with the noise reduction principle of the city's noise zone relocation. The villages involved in Baiyun District include Gaozeng Village, Mingxing Village, Renhe Village, and Aigang Village in Renhe Town.

The residential area of the resettlement area is divided into three areas, and municipal roads are designed to connect to each other. The total construction area of the project is about 1.19 million square meters. There are 72 residential high-rise towers on the ground, with 19 to 31 floors, and 1 to 2 basements. There are primary schools, kindergartens, gymnasiums and administrative service centers and other supporting facilities.

render





















Photo of the project

All the buildings are capped













__





住新房咯！这个安置区项目主体结构全面封顶，年底交付使用


住新房咯！这个安置区项目主体结构全面封顶，年底交付使用,安置区,住宅,搬迁,住宅区,噪音区




www.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha School Affiliated to Guangdong University of Foreign Studies

open : 2021-9-17


On the morning of September 17, the Nansha School Affiliated to Guangdong University of Foreign Studies held the 2021 fall opening ceremony, which is also the opening ceremony after the school settled in Nansha District.

Nansha School is a private bilingual school designed and built by Guangdong University of Foreign Studies Education Group, Hejing Education Group, and Zhizhi Education Group in accordance with national standards.

For the first time this year, it enrolled 661 students from grades one to six and the first grade of junior high school. The small-class system is adopted, with no more than 36 students in each class.

The school is located in Nansha District, Guangzhou, one of the three major free trade zones in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, and is close to Wanqingsha Station on Line 18 of Guangzhou Metro, the highest speed in the country. 

Covering an area of 202 acres, the project includes kindergarten, elementary school, junior high school, and high school (including international department). It adopts a dual-track entry system, small class teaching and full boarding management mode, and can accommodate no less than 5,000 students.





















广外附设南沙学校举办2021秋季开学典礼


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West at night

photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-9


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 2021-9-19


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-9-17

Guangzhou Avenue ( between Zhujiang New Town and Wuyang New Town)


----------



## lawdefender

Poly International Finance Center

Developer: Poly Estate

Poly International Finance Center is located in the CBD area of Huadu’s main urban area. It is positioned as a green and financial office headquarters cluster area in the Huadu district government business circle. The total construction area is about 520,000 square meters. 

It consists of four Grade A office buildings with a height from 100 meters to 140 meters. 

render


----------



## lawdefender

Poly Yuzhu Port Project (part of Guangzhou second CBD)

urban render





























photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2021-9


















2021-5





















photo by TerrenceL from gaoloumi 2021-9-25


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Resource Thermal Power Plant Phase II Project starting trial operation

operation date: 2021-9-23

The project also make Guangzhou to add three more "National No. 1" labels:

The city ranking first in domestic waste incineration capacity;

The first mega city in China to achieve "zero landfill" of primary domestic waste;

The first city in China to achieve the capacity of incineration of domestic waste to meet the needs of the city's future development.

After the completion of the project in 2021, Guangzhou’s total harmless treatment of waste is expected to reach 8.93 million tons per year, of which 7.48 million tons of incineration, accounting for 84%, and biochemical treatment, accounting for 16%, will completely realize zero landfill of primary domestic waste.

By 2022, Guangzhou waste incineration design capacity is 33,000 tons per day, and the large-scale kitchen waste treatment capacity is 4,500 tons per day, which can fully meet the needs of Guangzhou’s registered population of 20 million and a managed population of 25 million by 2035.









重磅！广州破解垃圾围城


重磅！广州破解垃圾围城




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Cantonese Opera House

opened to public: 2022

Located in Zhujiang New Town, land area : 7,533 square meters

Including : 

A 1200-seat theater,
A 500-seat theater
3 small cinemas with 60 seats

The main building is 16 floors and used for Cantonese opera exhibitions and training.

render
























































Photo of the project 2021-11


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou Middle Section Urban Plan

Developer: Poly Estate Development

Proposed supertalls: 450m x 1, 300m x1

The latest Render


















Land plots plan map










On December 9th, the Guangzhou Municipal Bureau of Planning and Self-government issued the "Publicity of Consultation Opinions on Regulatory Detailed Planning Adjustments in the Second District of Guangzhou Haizhu District (Haizhu District AH0411 Planning Management Unit)", which intends to adjust the control regulations of Pazhou AH0411 Planning Management Unit. The total construction volume of the adjustment scope was adjusted from 1 million square meters to 1.35 million square meters, an increase of 350,000 square meters from the previous one.





__





广州琶洲文化用地拟改为三块宅地_调整_规划_地块


用地功能方面，将由现行控规的商业金融业用地、文化娱乐用地、商务办公用地及旅馆业用地，调整为商务兼容商业设施用地、文化用地、商业兼容商务设施用地及二类居住用地等。 在原来规划为绿地及文化用地的地块…




www.sohu.com







Photo of the land plots (the empty land in the below photo)




























The buildings in the below photo are developed by Poly Estate Development


----------



## WiseSupernova

lawdefender said:


> Pazhou Middle Section Urban Plan
> 
> Developer: Poly Estate Development
> 
> Proposed supertalls: 450m x 1, 300m x1
> 
> The latest Render
> View attachment 2448598
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448603
> 
> 
> Land plots plan map
> View attachment 2448754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the land plots (the empty land in the below photo)
> 
> View attachment 2448629
> 
> 
> The buildings in the below photo are developed by Poly Estate Development
> View attachment 2448644


Is there a summary of all the new towers and CBDs projects for Guangzhou? There are so many projects!


----------



## lawdefender

photo by 探长from gaoloumi 2021-12


Zhoutouzui Park at the riverside, Haizhu District 










Guangzhou Bio-Island 












Zhujiang New Town CBD


----------



## lawdefender

WiseSupernova said:


> Is there a summary of all the new towers and CBDs projects for Guangzhou? There are so many projects!


Check out page 81, my summary of CBDs urban developments in Guangzhou.


----------



## WiseSupernova

lawdefender said:


> Check out page 81, my summary of CBDs urban developments in Guangzhou.


Thank you! Very impressive.


----------



## lawdefender

Nansha Lingjian Island CBD, Guangzhou

Projects developers and buildings heights, remarks from 大家姐， photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-12

260m x 1, 220m x 1
180 m x 3
150 m x 1
100-149 m x 5


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-12

Lingshan Island, Nansha


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-12

Jiaomen River bank area (opposite to the Lingshan Island)


----------



## Khale_Xi

Please open a thread for that 450m project by Poly


----------



## lawdefender

Khale_Xi said:


> Please open a thread for that 450m project by Poly


It is still too early to open the thread as the land plots are not yet transferred to Poly Estate .


----------



## lawdefender

*GUANGZHOU YUEXIU INTERNATIONAL CONGRESS CENTER*

2021 ICONIC AWARDS: INNOVATIVE ARCHITECTURE Winner , public building









GUANGZHOU YUEXIU INTERNATIONAL CONGRESS CENTER - Iconic World


Public Building - This project is located on the original spine of Guangzhou. It is positioned as the core of the boutique professional exhibition in the old city centre to promote the formation of the »Liuhua Fashion Consumer Exhibition Cluster«. We wanted to create an exhibition-trade complex...




www.iconic-world.com





Project bySHENZHEN CAPOL INTERNATIONAL & ASSOCIATES LIMITED GUANGZHOU BRANCH

Client/ManufacturerGUANGZHOU CITY CONSTRUCTION INVESTMENT GROUP

Location: Guangzhou 

This project is located on the original spine of Guangzhou. It is positioned as the core of the boutique professional exhibition in the old city centre to promote the formation of the »Liuhua Fashion Consumer Exhibition Cluster«. We wanted to create an exhibition-trade complex that inspires the development of the old district. Emptying the middle part of the building and stepping back the terraces are the main methods which the overall design is based on. The project interacts with surrounding ecological nodes, such as Yuexiu Park, meanwhile generating communication with the Southern China Hotel according to the detail design, closely integrating the landscape and bridging the historical background.


----------



## lawdefender

*VIPSHOP HEADQUARTER*

2021 ICONIC AWARDS: INNOVATIVE ARCHITECTURE Winner , Office Building









Vipshop Headquarter - Iconic World


Office building - The office complex consists of an office landscape in horizontal layers for the different functions stacked on a plinth. Two towers rising up from the plinth structure add a strong vertical accent. vip.com’s company culture is characterised by dynamism and flat hierarchies. The...




www.iconic-world.com





Project bygmp von Gerkan, Marg and Partners Architects

Client/Manufacturervip.com

Location: Guangzhou

The office complex consists of an office landscape in horizontal layers for the different functions stacked on a plinth. Two towers rising up from the plinth structure add a strong vertical accent. vip.com’s company culture is characterised by dynamism and flat hierarchies. The office zones for the different company teams are accommodated in the horizontal plinth building, featuring spacious floor areas which can be flexibly adapted to changing requirements. Multistory foyers and large stairwells between the floors create a vertical link between the office areas and can also be used for lectures and multi-team conventions.


----------



## lawdefender

Luoxi Bridge expansion to 10 lanes officially opened on 2021-12-6























__





直击丨洛溪大桥新旧桥全面开通现场






huacheng.gz-cmc.com





Photo by Ti_Amo_Yu

Guangzhou Skyline and Luoxi Bridge


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by Arrowsun孫弋 on 500px

Guangzhou Skyline and Liede Bridge 




















Photo by 小河Rill on 500px

Guangzhou Skyline and Haixin Pedestrian Bridge 










photo by ROBIN_L on 500px

Guangzhou Skyline and Huangpu Bridge











photo by 忍骏不禁JASON on 500px

Guangzhou Skyline and Xinguang Bridge











Photo by Patrick Wong on 500px

Guangzhou Skyline and Panyu Bridge 











photo by 突然就炸了 on 500px

Guangzhou Skyline and Huanan Bridge , Pazhou Bridge




















photo by 心晓 on 500px

Guangzhou Skyline and Hedong Bridge


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2021-12

Pazhou West CBD


----------



## lawdefender

Project name: Baietan Julongwan Exhibition Center and Pearl River Bidao
Project location: Guangzhou
Developer: Guangzhou Pearl River Industrial Park Investment Development Co., Ltd.
Construction drawing design: Guangzhou Pubang Garden Co., Ltd.
Construction unit: Guangzhou Pubang Garden Co., Ltd.
Project area: 35000㎡
Photography team: Guangzhou Siwei Photography



广州白鹅潭聚龙湾展示中心及珠江碧道 | 普邦股份 ARCHINA 项目



Since Julong Bay is located on the Pearl River Channel, many Chinese and foreign companies have set up factories here, including the famous Xiehe Machinery Factory. These factory buildings were gradually transformed into national grain warehouses. To this day, buildings such as Jardine's Warehouse, Daily Clearance Warehouse, Chongkou Warehouse, Flower Ground Warehouse, etc. have been retained, and they have become museums, cafes, commercial exchange centers, citizens' leisure squares and other various functional places. , And the old wharf was landfilled to become riverside green land.


----------



## lawdefender

Project name: Poly Xianglong Tianhui

Entrusted Owner: Guangzhou Junyu Real Estate Development Co., Ltd.

Project location: Huangpu District, Guangzhou

Completion time: May 2021

Landscape design: DDON Didong

Architectural design: Huizhangsi Architectural Design Consulting (Shanghai) Co., Ltd.

Construction unit: Poly International Ecological Environment Management (Beijing) Co., Ltd.

Project shooting: Sanying Photography Office





__





广州保利翔龙天汇 | DDON笛东 ARCHINA 项目






www.archina.com





The project is located in the east of Tianhe and the west of Huangpu, which is the bridgehead of urban development. The land is backed by mountains and rivers, surrounded by two leisure parks with abundant natural resources and educational resources. Living facilities can meet demand, but enjoyable commercial consumption needs to rely on outer areas. Surrounding the site are Tianlu Lake Forest Park, Tianhe Wetland Park, natural water system (a tributary of the Pearl River) and other green spaces and waters, which are closely connected with the site.


----------



## lawdefender

Project name: Dragon Bay One

Project address: Zengcheng Rocky Beach

Project scale: landscape design area of 11823㎡

Design cycle: November 2020-January 2021

Completion time: June 2021

Design Consulting: New Scene Research and Innovation Center

Landscape Design: QIDI Habitat Design_ATIME Studio Modong Division

Design guidance: Guo Fengbin

Design team: Tian Yadong, Zheng Aizuan, Li Menghui, Luo Ying, Yin Yujie, Yan Yihan, Zhou Yu, Zhang Xiaoyu, Li Yumao, Li Jingyi, Chen Bixia, Huang Yuhan, Wang Shengtao, Chen Xiangfei, Luo Meiqiong

Developer: Guangzhou Gangke Real Estate Co., Ltd.

Owner’s design and R&D team: Huang Mei, Song Xiangning, Li Kehan, Li Zhenghui, Lai Qingling, Zhou Tianyu

Architectural design: Shanghai Hanchuang Architectural Design Office

Interior design: Matrix Zongheng Design Co., Ltd.

Landscape construction unit: Jiangsu Jiamao Landscaping Engineering Co., Ltd.





__





增城港龙皇朝龙湾壹号 | 栖地设计 ARCHINA 项目






www.archina.com


----------



## lawdefender

The construction project of Zengcheng Dongmen Bridge won the National Quality Engineering Award

Dongmen Bridge was built in 1929, and this is the second reconstruction after the bridge was built. The reconstruction project was undertaken by Guangzhou Third Municipal Engineering Co., Ltd. It is a comprehensive municipal project integrating bridges, antique buildings and roads.

In order to perfectly connect the Dongmen Bridge with the existing road network, the designer creatively chose the design concept of structure separation and landscape integration, and took the lead in China to use the combination design of jade belt arch bridge and continuous steel bridge, using bridges and passages to pass through the bridge head approach to form intercommunication. Overpass; taking the essence of ancient architecture "stacking" as the design core, incorporating traditional Lingnan art elements into structural landscaping and decorative design.





__





一桥飞渡惠民生，增城东门桥建设工程获评国家优质工程奖__南方plus_南方+


推动当地文旅产业快速发展，让城市建设更有温度




pc.nfapp.southcn.com


----------



## lawdefender

Project Name: Guangdong Yinghua Headquarters and Microprocessing Chip Packaging Project



Project Location: Knowledge City, Huangpu District

Total land area: 30,000㎡

Total construction area: 143,000㎡

Floor area ratio: 3.97

Design time: from 2021

Developer: Guangdong Yinghua New Material Technology Co., Ltd.

Architect : Huayang International Design Group

Construction Contractor : China Construction Third Engineering Bureau Co., Ltd.



广东盈骅总部和微处理芯片封装载板项目 | 华阳国际 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

On March 31, 2022, the commercial launch of CCCC International Cruise Plaza and the signing ceremony for the first batch of shops opening were held at Nansha International Cruise Home Port.

The CCCC International Cruise Home Port Complex has a total construction area of 760,000 square meters. At present, two cruise berths of 225,000 tons and 100,000 tons have been built, which can accommodate the largest cruise ships in the world, and the annual customs clearance can reach up to 750,000 passengers. According to the plan, after the completion of the second phase of the project, it will become one of the largest cruise home ports in Asia.









打造大湾区商业新地标，南沙国际邮轮母港迎首批商家入驻_广州_中交_发展经验


根据上述规划，到2035年，构建“双心一轴多点”的国际都市级商业体系，南沙国际邮轮母港综合体（中交·国际邮轮广场）在其中扮演非常重要的角色，将成为区内感受滨海风情、浪漫情调的“夜经济”活动聚集区，并带动…




www.sohu.com





project photos

Nansha Passenger Port Metro Station of Guangzhou Metro Line 4 located next to this project.


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by marcozh from gaoloumi 2022-4

Canton Fair Exhibition Center 4th phase under construction, will be completed before the end of 2022, till then, become the largest exhibition center in the world by indoor exhibition area with 500,000 m2


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by marcozh from gaoloumi 2022-4


Wanke Pazhou Project: 212 m/47 fl + exhibition center, under construction, located behind the Canton Fair Exhibition Center 4th phase.


----------



## lawdefender

2021 Data of Guangzhou 




GDP (nominal)2021 - Total¥ 2.823 trillion
US$ 437.7 billion - Per capita¥ 151,162
US$ 23,436 - Growth







8.1%


Population
(2020 census) • Prefecture-level and subprovincial city18,676,605 • Density2,500/km2 (6,500/sq mi) • Urban16,492,590 • Urban density4,300/km2 (11,000/sq mi)



Area • Prefecture-level and subprovincial city7,434.4 km2(2,870.4 sq mi) • Urban
3,843.43 km2(1,483.96 sq mi) • Metro
19,870.4 km2(7,672.0 sq mi)



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by BP from gaoloumi 2022-4

Guangzhou South Station Square


----------



## lawdefender

Project name: Guangzhou Vanke City Light

Project Location: Wenchong, Huangpu District, Guangzhou

Design time: 2020/7

Total construction area: 136920m²

Architectural Design: Shenzhen Huahui Design Co., Ltd.

Project Chief Architect: Mu Zhonghui


Developer: Guangzhou Vanke Real Estate

Architectural construction drawing design: Guangdong Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.

Landscape Design: Shenzhen Fanyujingzhu Landscape Co., Ltd.

Curtain Wall Design: Shenzhen Pengge Curtain Wall Design Consulting Co., Ltd.


Land Area: 155052.22 ㎡
Building area: 581759.15 ㎡

Parking spaces: 4,638 
Total number of buildings: 25 
Total number of apartments : 5315 











































































































广州万科城市之光——“溪望”组团 | 深圳华汇设计 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Project Name: Guangzhou Siyou Vanke Center

Project Location: Yuexiu District, Guangzhou City

Project developer: Guangzhou Vanke Enterprise Co., Ltd.

Design area: 14,000 square meters


Architect: Aedas

Waterscape sculpture: Sushui Design, UAP

Landscape construction drawing/lighting deepening: Shenzhen Benmodu Landscape Design Co., Ltd.

Landscape construction: Guangzhou Pubang Landscape Co., Ltd.




广州寺右万科中心 | SWA ARCHINA 项目


----------



## thorvald01

lawdefender said:


> Project name: Guangzhou Vanke City Light
> 
> Project Location: Wenchong, Huangpu District, Guangzhou
> 
> Design time: 2020/7
> 
> Total construction area: 136920m²
> 
> Architectural Design: Shenzhen Huahui Design Co., Ltd.
> 
> Project Chief Architect: Mu Zhonghui
> 
> 
> Developer: Guangzhou Vanke Real Estate
> 
> Architectural construction drawing design: Guangdong Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.
> 
> Landscape Design: Shenzhen Fanyujingzhu Landscape Co., Ltd.
> 
> Curtain Wall Design: Shenzhen Pengge Curtain Wall Design Consulting Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025081
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025084
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025083
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025085
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025086
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025087
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025092
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025094
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025095
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 广州万科城市之光——“溪望”组团 | 深圳华汇设计 ARCHINA 项目


How many towers are those? They look amazing. If you want to build supertall residential skyscrapers this is the way.


----------



## lawdefender

thorvald01 said:


> How many towers are those? They look amazing. If you want to build supertall residential skyscrapers this is the way.


Parking spaces: 4,638 
Total number of buildings: 25 
Total number of apartments : 5315


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Shipping Building Project

Location: Pazhou West CBD

The project land area is 5055㎡

The building is 184.5m high, with 37 floors above ground (including 7 podium floors) and 5 floors underground.

The total construction area is about 95794 square meters.

render










project photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-4

Main structure capped, next to TCL Building


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-4


Guangzhou Second CBD progress

Huangpu Area




























The project of Pengrui Property, foundation preparation









the render of Pengrui project : 286 m + 220 m



















In the below photo, the area along with the River bank will be developed to be CBD.


----------



## Zaz965

new hongqimen bridge in guangzhou 













Hongqimen bridge under construction in Guangdong


Hongqimen bridge under construction in Guangdong-



english.news.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Felicity Riverside

It is a residential project in Guangzhou Medical Port. It is developed by Libai Group Holdings.

It is located in Baietan, where the three rivers converge. It has a 75-meter-wide riverside green landscape belt and a 2.4-kilometer river bank. The project will be built into a complex integrating harbor, wharf, park, hydrophilic leisure plaza, large health industry headquarters gathering area, commercial complex health ark, and first-line riverside benchmark residential area.

This project is positioned as a luxury residence with river views. It is jointly designed by the internationally renowned design agency Liang Zhitian Design Group, HWCD Design Office and Hansen Bosheng.

The project covers a total area of about 33,000 square meters, and 7 residential buildings are planned, which will be developed in three phases. The first phase mainly promotes 1-3 buildings with a floor area of 139-335 square meters and three to five-bedroom units.

2 towers are 60 meters high, and the other 5 towers ranging from 120-150 meters.

render




















Project Photos from gaoloumi 2022-3


































焕新城市封面 广州幸福湾揭开白鹅潭国际生活新篇章-广州搜狐焦点


每一座国际化的城市,都需要诞生同步世界的作品。 是主角,才登场,不惊艳,不谋面。 1月7日,广州幸福湾营销中心全球揭幕仪式暨国际港湾幸福艺术盛筵开启,以超越时代的豪华



gz.focus.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Fengle Headquarter Project 

The project is located next to Lixin Avenue in Zengcheng, Guangzhou. The north side overlooks Nanxiang Mountain and the south side overlooks Guangzhou Zhujiang New Town. The total construction area of the project is about 150,000 square meters. GWP is responsible for the design of the 200-meter-high complex in the second phase, covering hotels, Office, apartment, commercial and other formats.

Render 200m/39 fl









project photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2022-4


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Science Museum

A group of nine volumes, conceived as large ‘ceramic vases’ that are subtly separated to let sunlight into the building, accommodate exhibition spaces, auditoriums, and theaters. A roof garden offering panoramic views crowns the building.

Stemming from a simple additive process, the architectural concept of the project admits multiple variations of a limited number of elements, which generate a complex space out of a basic combinatorial system.


render



















project photo by delson from gaoloumi 2022-4

foundation preparation










Guangzhou Art Gallery

render









Project photo by delson from gaoloumi 2022-4


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Shipyard Project

The total area of the project is about 1.25 million square meters, and the Hedong East Subway Station is built on top of the double subway (the starting point of Guangzhou No. 11 Ring Line (under construction) and Foshan Line 11 (under planning)).

It has a river bank line of about 2 kilometers and a riverside cultural park of about 180,000 square meters. It is connected with the Guangzhou Iron and Steel Central Axis Park to form the largest riverside park in the bay area with a length of more than 600,000 square meters. It has various forms of commercial facilities.


render





















latest project photos



























apartment interior design photo


----------



## lawdefender

Zhujiang New Town Racecourse Project

The total area of the plot is about 380,000 square meters. Even if it is calculated according to the plot ratio of 1, the land transfer fee can be as high as 10.944 billion yuan, not to mention that the plot ratio of commercial plots is definitely more than 1.


Guangzhou Tianhe Racecourse was built in 1992 and officially put into use in 1993, witnessing the urban development and changes of Guangzhou for more than 20 years.

On December 14, 1999, the Guangzhou Racecourse, which held 757 horse races, announced the suspension of the race. Later, the former racecourse once became the largest automobile city in Guangzhou, but in 2013, the Horse Racing Corporation issued a " The Notice on Non-renewal of the Auto City Leasing Contract after the expiry of the contract” states that after the expiry date of December 31, 2013, the company will no longer renew the contract with the operators; from April 1, 2014, the Auto City will be completely closed.

The horse racing course in Zhujiang New Town CBD











In 2017, the official website of Guangzhou Urban Construction Design also posted a "Guangzhou Racecourse Renovation and Reconstruction Plan", which proposed to develop a high-end urban complex integrating office, business, leisure and other functions with the goal of improving Guangzhou's comprehensive strength.

render










On August 19, 2021, the China Government Procurement Network issued the "Announcement on Competitive Negotiation of the Development Planning Project for Function Improvement and Development of the Horse Racecourse Plot in Tianhe District".

The developer of the project will be decided in the near future.

Right now, there are many restaurants in the area, photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-4


----------



## lawdefender

The inauguration of GAC Qiling Hotel was held on March 31 in Huadu District, Guangzhou

The hotel is located at No. 7, Qiling Street, Shiling Town, Huadu District, Guangzhou. Construction will start in November 2021, with a total investment of 170 million yuan, a construction area of about 19,700 square meters, and 200 guest rooms. Qiling Hotel is developed by GAC and managed by Lingnan Hospitality Group. It will provide strict, standardized, high-standard, thoughtful and considerate management and services. It will also provide occupants with services such as health monitoring, nucleic acid testing, basic medical care, emergency first aid, and psychological counseling to ensure occupants. Physical and mental health.

GAC Qiling Hotel ( upscale)



















































祺岭酒店落成 未来将打造为旅游培训服务基地 - 广汽集团


广汽祺岭酒店落成活动3月31日在广州市花都区举行。广州市政府副秘书长吴林波、市国资委副主任曾涛、花都区副区长麦韶明等政府领导，中建科工集团董事长王宏、岭南商旅集团副经理李峰，广汽集团董事长曾庆洪、总经理冯兴亚等班子成员，智诚实业党委书记周健、总经理刘为胜及媒体代表等出席了本次落成活动。




www.gac.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area (Guangzhou) Technology Finance Center

The project is located in the south of Science Avenue and the east of Shenzhou Road in Huangpu District, Guangzhou. It covers an area of about 47,000 square meters, with a total construction area of 417,000 square meters and a total investment of about 8 billion yuan, including 2 landmark high-rise buildings of 210m and 2 buildings of 150m. 

The second phase of the project currently under construction covers an area of 19,000 square meters, with a total construction area of 151,600 square meters.

Since the project started on June 30, 2021, the delivery is expected to be completed in 2023. After completion, the headquarters of well-known financial institutions at home and abroad will be introduced here to build a science and technology finance and industrial finance platform.


Render of the project, 2 x 210 m + 2 x 150 m office towers 



















Project photo 2022-4












粤港澳大湾区（广州）科技金融中心工程突破新进展


----------



## lawdefender

Women and Children's Affiliated Hospital of Guangzhou Medical University

The project is located in the core area of development in the eastern part of Guangzhou - Changlingju District, Huangpu District, adjacent to Changping Station of Metro Line 21. The total construction area of the first phase of the project is 78,000 square meters. It is planned to set up 500 beds.

On 2021-12-9, the first phase of the Women and Children's Hospital Affiliated to Guangzhou Medical University was officially completed. The hospital will be built into a high-level tertiary hospital integrating medical treatment, scientific research, teaching, and preventive health care, becoming the first women's and children's hospital in Huangpu District.



render










project photo of phase 1














广州医科大学附属妇女儿童医院一期竣工，将建成高水平三甲医院


广州医科大学附属妇女儿童医院一期竣工，将建成高水平三甲医院,广州医科大学,儿童医院,医疗机构,妇幼,医疗




www.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

Renji Affiliated Hospital of Sun Yat-Sen University

The project is a key project of benefiting people's livelihood in Guangzhou and Huadu District. The project is located in the east of Jinghu Avenue in Huadu District, south of Yayao East Road, and west of Guangzhou School of Huanggang Middle School, with a total construction area of about 170,000 square meters. The project is constructed according to the standard of a Grade 3 general hospital, with 1,000 beds planned. The construction content mainly includes the main medical building, the inpatient building, the administrative dormitory building, the configuration of medical equipment, the basement and the road square.

Render











Photo of the project, 2022-2

























探访丨中山大学附属仁济医院最新进展→


探访丨中山大学附属仁济医院最新进展→,中山大学附属仁济医院,住院楼,花都,地下室,花都区




www.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong Provincial Hospital of Traditional Chinese Medicine( Nansha )


The project has a total land area of 103,000 square meters and a total construction area of 378,000 square meters. The project has 5 towers, 2 basements, and 5 podiums (partially 3 and 4 floors), including medical business rooms, scientific research 1,200 beds and 3,200 parking spaces for motor vehicles will be built in the housing, teaching room, dormitory room, etc.


At present, 50% of the project progress has been completed. It is planned to basically complete the decoration and decoration, mechanical and electrical installation and curtain wall construction within this year. It will be basically completed in 2023. After completion, it will add a medical, teaching and research institute in Nansha with the characteristics of traditional Chinese medicine. A tertiary-level large general hospital.

render



















project photos 2022-5






















进度过半！省中医院南沙医院建设“内外兼修”


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Huadu District People's Hospital

The site of the new hospital will be south of Pingbu Avenue and west of Shuguang Road.

The total construction area is 229,334.2 square meters
Underground garage 28635.10 square meters
More than 1500 parking spaces 

Render








































【重磅】花都区人民医院新院建设规划获批！近70年历史的花都人医翻开历史新篇章！具体地址在这


【重磅】花都区人民医院新院建设规划获批！近70年历史的花都人医翻开历史新篇章！具体地址在这,




www.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Geriatric Hospital

The project is to be expanded in the east area of the Municipal Nursing Home, covering an area of 40,000 square meters, with a planned total of 1,000 beds and a planned construction area of 180,000 square meters. It is planned to be constructed in two phases. Among them, the first phase of the project will have 500 beds, a construction area of 133,000 square meters, and a total investment of about 1.3 billion yuan. The main construction contents include: outpatient building, inpatient building, medical technology building and related supporting projects.


Capacity: 1000 beds
Expected to be completed in 2023
Architect: Tsinghua University Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.


Render

















































您访问的页面找不回来了_广州日报大洋网


----------



## lawdefender

The Second People's Hospital of Tianhe District

The site of the project is located in the meat joint factory plot of Tianhe District, Guigang, Kemulong Village. It is mainly divided into two phases of construction. The first phase is a tertiary general hospital, and the second phase is the transformation medicine center of the Second People's Hospital of Tianhe District.

The planned number of hospital beds is 980 beds, the total land area is 59,394 square meters (89.09 mu), the planned construction land area is 49,317 square meters (73.98 mu), and the total construction area is 220,000 square meters, of which the above-ground construction area is 130,000 square meters. The underground construction area is 90,000 square meters,

It mainly includes the hospital outpatient building, medical technology building, inpatient building, logistics building, translational medicine center and underground buildings. The infrastructure construction funds are estimated to be 1.5 billion yuan.


At present, the project has completed the project establishment, control regulation adjustment, land acquisition, construction demand plan and construction first-level process design plan preparation, etc. The preliminary work such as construction second-level process design, land use approval and construction is in progress. The project is expected to start construction in May 2020 and complete the completion acceptance in December 2024.


render

































































































天河第二人民医院拟明年动工，选址柯木塱村_服务


记者从天河区卫健局获悉，天河区第二人民医院正在进行用地报批报建等前期工作，预计将于2020年5月开工，将成为天河区内第10家三级医院。 据介绍，天河区第二人民医院是一家集医疗、急救、预防、康复、教学、科研…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Knowledge City Southern Hospital

The hospital is built in the Knowledge City by Huangpu District and Southern Medical University Nanfang Hospital. The hospital is located in Kowloon New Town in the middle of the Knowledge City. The total land area of the project is 85,395 square meters, and the planned number of beds is 1,000 beds.

The total construction area of the project is 202,380 square meters, and the number of building floors (the highest) is 17 floors above ground and one floor underground. It mainly constructs main buildings and related supporting facilities such as outpatient emergency comprehensive building, inpatient building, medical technology building, scientific research administrative comprehensive building, logistics support, hospital life and so on.


Southern Hospital of Southern Medical University ranking 3rd in Nephrology in China

expected to open for public: 2022/23

render









project photo 2021-6














南方医院知识城院区正式封顶_南方医科大学南方医院/第一临床医学院







www.nfyy.com


----------



## lawdefender

The Third Affiliated Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University ( Lingjian)

Phase 2

The China Construction Third Engineering Bureau, won the general contract for the construction of the second phase of the Lingnan Hospital, the Third Affiliated Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University, with a bid value of approximately 1.396 billion yuan.

The project is located at No. 2693 Kaikai Avenue, Huangpu District, Guangzhou, adjacent to the first phase of Lingnan Hospital, including the surgical complex, clinical research and transformation center, physical examination center and encephalopathy center, hyperbaric oxygen chamber and sewage treatment station. With an increase of 900 beds, the hospital covers a total area of 87,000 square meters and a total construction area of 92,000 square meters.

render
























404,您访问的页面已经不存在!







www.sohu.com





The first phase of the hospital covers a total area of 87,000 square meters, with a total construction area of 92,000 square meters, with a beautiful ecological environment and a greening rate of 40%.

Phase 1 in operation since 2011


----------



## lawdefender

Jushu General Hospital

A new general hospital will be built in the southern part of Liwan District, with a total land area of 92,528 square meters, a net land area of 67,920 square meters, a total building area of 254,412 square meters, and a gross floor area ratio of 2.75. Among them, the medical and health land area is 46,617 square meters, and the construction area is 169,200 square meters. Facilities such as outpatient department, inpatient building, medical technology building, medical and nursing complex, and commercial complex will be built in the area. The application plan is tentatively planned on a scale of 1,000 beds.

render


















荔湾医疗建设大动作：菊树地铁站旁拟建高端三甲医院，区儿童医院将扩建_荔湾区


为落实广州市政府提出的每区新建一所妇女儿童医院或改扩建妇幼保健院、儿童医院的意见，和《广州区域卫生规划（2016~2020年）》中指出荔湾区南片区缺乏高质量医疗设施的实际情况，荔湾区拟在原妇幼保健院大楼旁扩…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Traditional Chinese Medicine Hospital


Guangzhou Hospital of Traditional Chinese Medicine will be relocated to the Guangni block in Tianhe District, which is located to the east of Keyun Road and north of Guangyuan Expressway in Guangxi District. The total construction area of the project is 120,000 square meters, with 800 beds. The construction content includes outpatient and emergency building, inpatient building, medical technology building, logistics support building, comprehensive building, central oxygen supply building, weather awning and underground garage. The total investment is nearly 1 billion yuan.

render














超大规划！广州要建十几家新医院！遍布多个区！_澎湃号·政务_澎湃新闻-The Paper


医疗建设关系着我们每个人 生活在这座城市的安全感和幸福感 因此，广州一直都在医疗建设上发力 未来几年，广州11个区都有 不少新医院建设/改造等计划！ 小布今天就




www.thepaper.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Qianhai Life Insurance Guangzhou General Hospital


open to public: 2019-11

It is a comprehensive flagship hospital wholly-owned by Qianhai Life Insurance in accordance with the national tertiary hospital standards. It began to officially receive patients in November 2019. With a total investment of about 6 billion yuan, the hospital covers an area of 98,000 square meters, with a construction area of 470,000 square meters and 1,800 planned beds. It is a health care complex integrating prevention, health care, diagnosis and treatment, scientific research, teaching, and wellness.



























 专业能力获肯定 前海人寿广州总医院获批医保定点医院_急救


在三级医院配置基础上，前海人寿广州总医院引进了肿瘤质子治疗系统、磁波刀系统、640层螺旋CT、3.0T静音磁共振诊断仪等一批国际医疗前沿的尖端医疗设备，同时配备了全国一流的全自动流水线检验系统及样本传输系统、…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangdong Provincial People's Hospital ( Baiyun)

The Project of Guangdong Provincial People's Hospital is a Grade III A-level medical building. It is located on the east side of Xiaogang Metro Station in the core area of Baiyun New City, on the southeast side of Lantian Xinyuan Community, on the south side of Huangshi Road, and on the west side of Baiyun Avenue. It is only about 500 meters away from Metro Line 2 (Xiaogang Station).

The total planned land area of the project is 47,243 square meters, the total designed bed size is 1,000, and the new construction area is 272,000 square meters.

Total Investment : 3.06 billion yuan

The whole is composed of functional areas such as medical technology building, outpatient building, inpatient building, inpatient and administrative scientific research building, and basement. These include:

Outpatient building (5 floors above ground, fire height 24 meters, multi-storey civil building);
Medical Technology Building (5 floors above ground, fire height 24 meters, multi-storey civil building);
Inpatient building (23 floors, firefighting height of 98 meters, a first-class high-rise civil building);
Scientific research office building (9 floors, fire height 42 meters, first-class high-rise civil building)

The feasibility study report of the construction project of the Baiyun Campus of Guangdong Provincial People's Hospital was announced before the approval

Source of information: Office of Social Development and Employment Income Distribution
Time: 2022-03-09

Guangdong Provincial People’s Hospital:
ranking 3rd in Cardiac Surgery in China
ranking 6th in Cardiology in China


render































投资30.6亿元！广东省人民医院白云院区设计方案来啦


----------



## lawdefender

The First Affiliated Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University (Nansha)

open to public : 2022-6-15

The total construction area of the hospital is 506,000 square meters, and the planned number of beds is 1,500. The main building complex is divided into north and south areas. The north area contains the clinical diagnosis and treatment center, and the south area contains the advanced medical technology research and development center, the precision medicine and achievement transformation center, the international exchange and talent training center, the international medical center and the international conference center.


The First Affiliated Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University ranking 8th in the top 100 hospitals of China 




























































广州优质医疗资源上新！中山一院南沙医院6月15日正式启用


----------



## 2mchris

It is impressive to see how many new hospitals will be built in just that area. Even if there are many inhabitants to take care of - the development is a very big step.


----------



## lawdefender

*Sun Yat-Sen University International Health and Medical Research Center*

Royalee Cancer Hospital, Sun Yat-Sen University Cancer Center and Guangzhou Concord Cancer Center , based on differentiated development and complementary advantages, formed the Guangzhou International Oncology Medical Center with three hospitals in one. The oncology expert resources are integrated into international quality medical services, and are committed to serving cancer patients nationwide and even around the world.



1. Sun Yat-sen University Cancer Center (Huangpu) --- 600 beds

open to public: 2021

In the 2021 Nature Index ranking list, Sun Yat-sen University Cancer Center ranks 4th among cancer centers in the world and 1st among cancer hospitals in China.

Oriented by clinical needs and facing the frontiers of medical technology, the center vigorously develops advanced technologies such as artificial intelligence-assisted diagnosis, liquid biopsy, proton therapy, and surgical robots, and provides world-leading tumor diagnosis and treatment services.

The hospital has a construction area of 104,000 square meters, more than 600 open beds, and 16 operating rooms.


2. Guangzhou Concord Cancer Center -- 400 beds

open to public: 2021

It is a premium cancer hospital established by the Company in cooperation with the Sun Yat-sen University Cancer Center, and is the first batch of high-tech projects launched by Sino-Singapore Guangzhou Knowledge City. Guangzhou Concord Cancer Center will use the leading proton therapy equipment in the world to provide high quality and humanized cancer treatment services for patients in China or abroad. It will be equipped with proton equipment and multiple linear accelerators. Guangzhou Concord Cancer Center covers a land area of approximately 33,000 square meters, and has a planned bed count of 400 beds.

GCCC will be equipped with a cutting-edge proton therapy system and multiple linear accelerators. Being one of the district’s key healthcare projects and as guided by the philosophy of providing quality cancer care services to Chinese patients, GCCC will be the patients’ best companion in the fight against cancer.

GCCC is cooperating with MD Anderson Cancer Center and Sun Yat-sen University Cancer Center to carry out international cooperation researches on nasopharyngeal treatment. And by relying on the strong scientific and technological strength of the national laboratory, it has formed a clinical and scientific research base featuring proton therapy in southern China and even in the whole China and Southeast Asia.

3. The Royalee Cancer Hospital -- 400 beds

open to public: 2021

The total construction area of the first phase is 77,000 square meters, with a total of 14 floors above ground and a height of 60 meters. There are 400 beds, 2 100-level laminar flow operating rooms, 4 10,000-level laminar flow operating rooms and a compound operating room. As well as a number of intensive care units, general wards and so on.

------------------------------------------------------------

Sun Yat-sen University Cancer Center (Huangpu)










Guangzhou Concord Cancer Center










The Royalee Cancer Hospital










The above three cancer hospitals located next to each other (the three buildings cluster in the center of the below photo)


----------



## lawdefender

The National Center for Respiratory Medicine, the First Affiliated Hospital of Guangzhou Medical University

open to public : 2021-12

Located on Datansha Island, Liwan District, Guangzhou, the total investment of the project exceeds 2.6 billion yuan, the total construction area exceeds 210,000 square meters, and 1,200 beds are expected to be set up. The National Respiratory Medicine Center project is a key social and people's livelihood project in Guangdong Province and Guangzhou City. It plans to integrate functions such as hospital, training base, translational medicine, and basic experiments. It will serve as a clinical research base for the national laboratory.

The center relies on the First Affiliated Hospital of Guangzhou Medical University and the Guangzhou Institute of Respiratory Health. The First Hospital of Guangzhou Medical University will build a national leading and world-class clinical and research center for respiratory diseases in the National Center for Respiratory Medicine, and become the largest respiratory disease medical center in Asia.

The First Affiliated Hospital of Guangzhou Medical University ranking 1st in Respiratory in China


----------



## lawdefender

Zhongshan Ophthalmology Center of Sun Yat-Sen University(Zhujiang New Town)

It is located at No. 7, Jinsui Road, Zhujiang New Town, Tianhe District, Guangzhou. After the project was approved by the Ministry of Health, construction started in 2012. It consists of two buildings, a medical building and a scientific research building. The medical building has 19 floors and the scientific research building has 8 floors.

Zhongshan Ophthalmology Center of Sun Yat-Sen University, ranking first in ophthalmology in China.

Open to public : 2018-5

render of the center









photo of the center


----------



## lawdefender

Affiliated Stomatological Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University (Nansha)

The total investment of the project is about 1 billion yuan. It will build a comprehensive outpatient medical technology area, an inpatient area, a scientific research and teaching area, an administrative office area, a dormitory area, a logistics service area and a basement. The hospital plans to set up 400 dental chairs and 200 beds to create a large-scale dental hospital integrating medicine, teaching and research.

The Stomatological Hospital Affiliated to Sun Yat-sen University (Nansha) is located on the west side of Hengli Island, the starting area of Pearl Bay, across Hengli Middle Road from the First Affiliated (Nansha) Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University. Xiaonan saw that the entrance of the hospital was located on the side of Hengli Middle Road, about 1 km away from Hengli Metro Station. The project plot is triangular, with a planned land area of 24,140 square meters, and will be built into a national dental regional medical center.

Affiliated Stomatological Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University, ranking 6th in Somatology in China.


render
















































































打造国家口腔区域医疗中心！中山大学附属（南沙）口腔医院先睹为快！


----------



## el palmesano

wow!! lot of hospitals!! haha


----------



## lawdefender

Sun Yat-sen Memorial Hospital of Sun Yat-sen University (Haizhu Bay)

Project Location: Haizhu District, Guangzhou

Design time: April 2021

Completion time: Estimated 2025

Area: 47137 ㎡ (the area of hospital construction land)

Building area: 354000㎡
252120㎡ (Phase I), 101880㎡ (Phase II)

Building height: 99.9 meters

Hospital beds: 1500


Architect: Huajian Group East China Urban Architectural Design and Research Institute

Sun Yat-sen Memorial Hospital ranking 4th in Urology in China


Render




























打造国家区域医疗中心 | 华建集团都市总院原创中标中山大学孙逸仙纪念医院海珠湾院区项目


打造国家区域医疗中心 | 华建集团都市总院原创中标中山大学孙逸仙纪念医院海珠湾院区项目



finance.sina.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Financial City (starting section)

4 x 230 m buildings located together in the core area:

China Life Southern Financial Center , 230m/50 fl
China Guangfa Bank Plaza , 230m/48 fl
Guangzhou Taiping Financial Plaza, 230m/49 fl
Guangzhou International Financial Exchange Plaza, 230m/50 fl

render

China Life Southern Financial Center , 230m/50 fl + China Guangfa Bank Plaza , 230m/48 fl










Guangzhou Taiping Financial Plaza, 230m/49 fl









Guangzhou International Financial Exchange Plaza, 230m/50 fl













Photo by B.P. from gaoloumi 2022-5

3 projects main structures above the ground, one project foundation under preparation


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-5


Louvre Home Art Center located in Guangzhou International Financial City


----------



## lawdefender

Everbright ONE+ (255m/55 fl)

Developer: Guangzhou Guangda Investment Co., Ltd.

Architectural : Shenzhen Huayang International Engineering Design Co., Ltd. Guangzhou Branch

Project Overview:
The Project is located in Zengcheng National Economic Development Zone, Zengcheng District, Guangzhou City. The proposed new buildings include 2 office buildings, 5 residential buildings and commercial streets. The above-ground construction area of the project is about 306,000 m2, the underground construction area is about 131,000 m2, and a 3-storey basement is set up.

No. 6 Office Tower has 55 floors above ground and a roof height of 246.60m, and its main function is office (typical floor height is 4.15m, 4.40m); No. 7 Office Tower has 23 floors above ground, with a roof height of 98.15m, and its main function is office (floor height). 4.15m); the two towers are connected by a two-story corridor in the range of elevation 14.4m~23.2m (corresponding to the second and third floors of Building 6), and the function of the corridor is office. The corridor is separated from the 7# tower by sliding bearings.

render, 255m/55 fl











project photos by 中游 from gaoloumi 2022-4


----------



## lawdefender

Photo from gaoloumi 2022-5

Guangzhou International Financial City (startup section)

From left to right in the below photo:

210m + 320m + 320m (under construction)+ 220m





















photo by songchao123 from gaoloumi 2022-5


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2022-5


Nansha Pearl Bay Skyline






























































































*GUANGZHOU | Nansha Pearl Bay Area Urban Development | U/C*








GUANGZHOU | Nansha Pearl Bay Area Urban Development | U/C


The Pearl Bay District is located in the core area of the central urban area of Nansha District, Guangzhou. This area is an important core of the inner bay metropolitan area of the Greater Bay Area. It is the core area of Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao cooperation and a regional comprehensive service...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-5

Tianhe Road , the busiest shopping area with 6 city complex (shopping mall) on the road.

The One Link (222 m) : Grade A office + Upper upscale Serviced Apartments (Fraser Suites) + Shopping mall




















Taikoo Hui (211 m + 165 m + 128 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (high-end) + cultural center + apartment + international brand luxury hotel (Mandarin Oriental)





















Teemall (195 m + 150 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + international brand upper upscale hotel (Sheraton)









Grandview Mall (188 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range) + art center + aquarium + international brand upper upscale hotel (Marriott)


















Tianhe Underground Shopping Mall, located on the right side of the road in the below photo.










Pac Central Shopping Mall



















Tianhe Sports Center, located on the north side of Tianhe Road.


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Yunzhu Hotel


Project owner: Yuexiu Group Yucheng Company

Contractor: China Construction Third Engineering Bureau Group South China Company

Supervision: Guangjian Engineering Supervision Company

Design: Huagong Architectural Design Institute

Consultant: Guangzhou Urban Planning Institute

The project is positioned as a "National Quality Engineering Award" project, a confidential key project with great political significance. The owner of Guangzhou Yunzhu Hotel is Yuexiu Group, hotels which includes Marriott, Sheraton and Element Hotels, collectively known as Yunzhu Hotel.

Yunzhu Hotel project is located in Baiyun District, Guangzhou, with a total construction area of 200,000 square meters, including 4 five-star hotels, 1 four-star hotel, 1 boutique hotel and 1 large banquet hall. The overall layout adopts a determinant layout and a new Chinese style, reflecting the characteristics of Lingnan architecture and gardens.

Render










Project photo


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Campus of South China University of Technology

It is a branch of South China University of Technology, located in Guangzhou International Innovation City, Panyu District, Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province, China. It opened in September 2019 and welcomed the first batch of students.

Guangzhou International Campus is the first university campus in mainland China jointly built by university, National Education of Ministry, Guangdong Province and Guangzhou City.

At present, the first phase of the campus has been completed and put into use in 2019, and the remaining second phase is expected to be put into use before the end of 2021.

The Guangzhou International Campus of South China University of Technology is located in Panyu District, Guangzhou, across the bank from Guangzhou University Town, with a total land area of 1,650 mu and an estimated total investment of over 10 billion yuan; it is planned to set up 10 colleges and gradually realize the scale of running a school with about 12,000 students. A complete undergraduate-master-doctoral training system.



Render





























International campus photos


----------



## lawdefender

New World East TOD Complex

240m/46 fl + 195m/45 fl + 172m/56 fl + 166m/54 fl x 2


The project consists of New World Financial Center and New World Mansion, It integrates the design concept of "Co-Work, Co-Live, Co-Play" to create the first Co-Central urban integration in the center of eastern Guangzhou. Integrating international Grade A standard office buildings, star-rated hotel ， style fashion blocks, and high-quality residences, it provides rich and innovative neighborhood space, living space and entertainment and shopping space for the eastern center. To provide every owner with a rich and colorful life, business, entertainment experience without boundaries.


Render







































Project photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2022-5


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo CBD Area

photo by 远远彬 on 500px

The Skyline 2022









photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-5

There are 9 City Complex (shopping mall) inside the Wanbo CBD, as well as a underground shopping center (1.8 million m2).


----------



## lawdefender

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-5

Wanbo CBD Area


----------



## lawdefender

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-5

Wanbo CBD Area


Love expressing Road




















Four Seas City Shopping Mall


----------



## lawdefender

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-5

Wanbo CBD Area



















































































Wanbo Teemall (shopping mall)










Nimble Square (opening soon)


----------



## lawdefender

The 14th Five-Year Plan for Guangzhou's Population Development and Public Service System Construction 

1) By 2025, the city's registered population will be about 21 million, with an average annual growth rate of 2.4%

The urbanization rate of the permanent population has reached 87%

The average life expectancy is 83.6 years.

2) By 2025, the number of beds in medical and health institutions per 1,000 residents will reach 6.46.

The number of medical physicians per 1000 residents will reach 4.81.

The number of general medical practitioners per 1000 residents will reach 2.24

3) By 2025, nursing beds will account for 75% of the total number of local elderly care beds,
The coverage rate of combined medical and elderly care services in elderly care institutions has reached 100%.

The coverage rate of family doctor contracted services for the elderly over 65 years old reaches 75%

The number of nursery institutions for infants and young children under the age of 3 per 1,000 permanent residents reached 5.8.






重磅规划出炉，广州2025年常住人口达到约2100万_广州日报大洋网


到2025年，全市户籍人口约1120万人，年均增长率为2.6%；常住人口约2100万人，年均增长率为2.4%；常住人口城镇化率达到87%；人口发展整体素质明显提升，人均预期寿命达83.6岁，初步形成具有高度竞争力、创新力、引领力的全球创新人才战略高地。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Hengren Center (320m + 250m)

The project is located in the commercial land LG-YZ-02 plot of Yuzhu, which was won by Guangdong Hengrong Investment Co., Ltd. at a reserve price of 1,583.64 million yuan, equivalent to a floor price of 10,970 yuan per square meter, and will be introduced into the financial headquarters. Another commercial land in the same sector was won by Guangzhou Aocheng Investment Co., Ltd. with a total price of 1,037.99 million yuan and a floor price of 12,213 yuan per square meter, which was used to build a Guangdong-Macao cooperation demonstration center.

The transportation of the two plots is very convenient, close to the Yuzhu Station and Sanxi Station of Metro Line 13, and close to the Yuzhu Rail Hub.


According to the transfer conditions, the LG-YZ-02 plot will be built into a 300-meter headquarter of a financial enterprise, and it will not be moved out within 20 years after the large-scale operation of the project.

On the LG-YZ-04 plot, a Guangdong-Macao Cooperation Demonstration Center will be built, which is mainly used for serving and cultivating projects related to Guangdong-Macao cooperation in science and technology innovation, culture, finance, etc., with a height limit of 220 meters.


location map




















urban plan map





















latest render, 320m + 250m


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu Financial Center



render, 227m + 217m + 148m x 2


















project photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


----------



## lawdefender

Greater Bay Area Innovation Corridor


Location : Guangzhou Science City

Render



















Project photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6

Guangzhou Science City


----------



## lawdefender

China Resources Land - Grand Park City

Developer: China Resources Land Gruop

Area: about 200,000㎡

Building area: about 850,000 square meters

Volume ratio: 3.0

Residential Towers height: 33-43 floors

Number of planned buildings: a total of 31 buildings (total 6036 apartments)

The project is planned to create a "sky garden" above the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway. A total of 31 residential towers are planned, and connected by a sky garden.

There are 12 residential towers in the east side and 19 towers in the west side.


render
































urban plan map































Location photo














官网【华润置地公园上城】广州-华润置地公园上城-楼盘详情-华润置地公园上城_项目_花园_地铁口


华润置地·公园上城，是知名开发商华润集团开发的楼盘，最大的亮点就是公交上盖+公园概念，它拥有一座约15万房的巨型空中花园，是国内首例高架上盖城市花园的楼盘！ 而在开发模式上，更引入了空中绿岛的设计…




www.sohu.com





The sale office of the project



























































URL unfurl="true"]http://www.archina.com/index.php?g=Works&m=index&a=show&id=12962[/URL]



The above project is the second project to build a sky garden above the expressway In Guangzhou.

The first project of such type is Orchard Court built with a sky garden above the expressway.


----------



## lawdefender

Gemdale Properties - Upview

Located in Huadu District, the northern gateway of Guangzhou, it is affiliated to the North Railway Station New City section and is the core location of the North Gate of Guangzhou. The North Station New City section where the project is located is a demonstration of the air-rail intermodal transportation hub built by the Guangdong Provincial Government in the 14th Five-Year Plan. Area.

North Railway Station New Town is centered on North Railway Station. It is planned to build 18 platforms with 37 lines, combined with 3 subways, 3 urban rails, 5 high-speed subways, and an APM line linking Baiyun Airport. In the future, North Railway Station will become an Asia-Pacific large-scale transportation hub.


The total construction area of the project is about 710,000 square meters. The planning covers residential, commercial offices, supermarkets and other formats. It is the only large-scale complex built on the subway in Huadu. Among them, about 80,000 square meters of commercial Gemdale Plaza is self-supported by the project, and together with the duty-free shop in the North Station East Plaza, it will be jointly built into a regional high-end consumer life circle.

The residential building is ingenious, with a height of about 150 meters, and the skyline of Huadu is a rare super high-rise building in Huadu. In the construction of the garden, referring to the Singapore-style high-end residential garden design, through the sky corridor system, the various plots are linked to create a sky garden that is scarce in flowers.



renders































































Photos of the Sales Office of the project














































































金地商置 ·广州都会峯范 | 伍道国际 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Felicity Riverside, Guangzhou

The project is located in the CBD of Bai'etan, Guangzhou, with convenient transportation. It enjoys the intersection of two expressways, three subways and one tunnel. It enjoys the green life of one river, three gardens, and multi-format commercial facilities. It is a prosperous city in nature.


The project has a unique luxury house aesthetic that surpasses the times, and adheres to the concept of "cloud life". The building's champagne golden water ripple façade complements the Pearl River, and the curved floor-to-ceiling glass brings the IMAX landscape experience to the residents, so that every household can enjoy the Pearl River. scene.

The project is jointly created by the internationally renowned design agency Liang Zhitian Design Group, HWCD Design Office and Hansen Bosheng, etc., to subvert the scale of luxury houses. International famous teachers present a cloud building and a private club of about 3,000 square meters on the river bank of Zero Boundary, a "palace-level" 10.2-meter entrance lobby and a hotel-style underground waiting area, LDKG integrated design, and all international first-line famous brands. The 3.4-3.6m floor height creates an unbounded field of vision and integrates the river view, so that every household can enjoy extraordinary things that surpass all appearances of the times.

At present, the project has won the US WELL healthy building gold-level mid-term certification, the US LEED gold-level pre-certification and other honors, and is designed in strict accordance with the national green building two-star standard.



render












project photos 2022-



































































价格和户型都搞到了！幸福湾，这样选！_房源_望江_景观


1栋的233㎡户型，打造的是四室两厅三卫，景观阳台达到了约8.7米，朝向东南，并且四开间望江，采光通风都不错。 3栋中，139㎡房源为三房两厅三卫的户型，这一户型景观阳台朝向正南方，与其说望江景，不…




www.sohu.com





Star Ring Club House , Felicity Riverside




























































广州幸福湾星环会所 | 汉森伯盛 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
I really like that coin shape building at background


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Second CBD Urban plan render

From the far side of the below photo by marcozh 2022-6: Zhujiang New Town CBD - GZ International Financial City West Section- GZ IFC Startup Section - GZ IFC East Section - Yuzhu Scection (GZ Second CBD)









The following urban plan render is the extension of the above photo :


The GZ Second CBD Skyline from Yuzhu Section to the east : renders below from top to the bottom

This section skyline highest point: 390m









This section skyline highest point: 488 m




























The above skyline is about 16 km long on the north bank of the Pearl River.











There is another about 11 km long the Pazhou Island skyline on the south bank of the Pearl River.
















错过真没有了！城光压轴组团全网最全分析_万科_景观_房产


第一个，是有1/3户型实现了东南向，了解亚热带季风气候的都知道，羊城最好的朝向不是纯南向，而是南偏东。 只看大门肯定不够，进门口的安缦式大堂也是大有来头，这可是万科在中西部区域的高端线“锦绣”系最爱…




www.sohu.com






——————————————————

2021 registered population in Guangzhou: 18.81 million
unregistered population in Guangzhou (temporally visiting) : about 4 million 

Total population in Guangzhou 2021: about 22 million 

————————————————————————-

2025 expected registered population in Guangzhou: 21 million

2035 expected registered population in Guangzhou: 25 million


The urban development in Guangzhou must match with the increasing population and economic development.

The Guangzhou Second CBD development is one of the example.


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^
guangzhou will have a huge boost


----------



## lawdefender

Yuexiu Galaxy

The total construction area is about 550,000 square meters, and it is planned to have 30,000 square meters of commercial malls, star-rated hotels and office buildings.

It is located in the Lijiao area of Haizhu Innovation Bay.

The project integrates land resources efficiently on the basis of following the control rules, creates a recyclable, borderless and multi-possible urban building, injects a steady stream of urban vitality and innovative energy into the entire area, and applies yacht design aesthetics to the design. In terms of architecture, the yacht streamlines abstract the building facade elements, the cabin abstracts the building volume, and extracts the Pearl River water element as the decoration of the building's commercial facade, presenting a creative and dynamic city card that highlights the Lingnan water culture and the city image of Guangzhou.






城市C位海珠创新湾 越秀天荟江湾 纯南向一线江景5米公寓_航道_珠江_广州


此前20年，广州聚焦珠江前航道，打造了以 “一江两轴串八城”岸线格局，珠江新城的滨江人居环境让世界赞叹不已。 如今，随着滨江资源的不断开发和粤港澳大湾区布局的逐步推进，独占“城市中轴+珠江航道”…




www.sohu.com






location map












render

Residential towers : 188 m x 4, 150 m x 4 










































project photos





































Project photo by BP from gaoloumi 2022-6


----------



## lawdefender

Haizhu New City

Developer : Zhuguang Estate Group

Architect and Urban Planing: SOM(USA)— the winner of this project design competition

The total construction area of the project is as high as 4.7 million square meters. In the future, it will become a riverside complex integrating office, commercial and residential multiple formats.

   The entire project is divided into 61 plots for development. The first sale is the #14 financing plot, which is expected to be sold at the end of this month or in June of 2022.

location map











Land plots map














Project location photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6
































Urban plan render by SOM











The proposed tallest building 350m on the left side of the bridge.
The proposed tallest building 300m on the right side of the bridge.





























The Exhibition Hall of the project urban plan




















No. 14 land plot development map










render of No.14 land plot





















Apartment floor plans for different types





































land plot photo 2022-3










A total of 9 residential buildings, 4 commercial buildings and 1 kindergarten with class 12 are planned for the 14# plot.

The residential floors are 32-39 floors high, with 4 households with 2 elevators and 6 households with 3 elevators. It is estimated that the closing time will be the end of 2024.

Among them, the high-rise residences have three rooms of 95 square meters, three rooms of 110 square meters, and four rooms of 132 square meters. There are three types of units to choose from. The first phase will sell buildings 1#, 2# and 3# near Nanzhou Road.


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


Tianhe North Area


Yuexiu ICC


----------



## lawdefender

Photo from gaoloumi 2022-5

Pazhou West CBD










40 projects in Pazhou West CBD

375.5 meters: Guangzhou Commercial Center (under construction)
320 meters: Guangzhou International Cultural Center (under construction)

287.5 meters: MINISO headquarters (earth excavation)
279 meters: Galaxy Headquarters (capped)
259 meters: Banghua Global Trade Center Building A (completed)
230 meters: Tower A of Fosun South Headquarters (capped)
222 meters: YY Huanju Headquarters (under construction)
208 meters: Sany Heavy Industry South China Headquarters (under construction)
207 meters: Alibaba headquarters (completed)
207 meters: WeChat headquarters (under construction)
202 meters: Guangzhou Aluminum Headquarters (capped)
202 meters: BROAD headquarters (capped)
200 meters: Rule of Law Building

196 meters: Trendy International Building (completed)
185 meters: Tower A of TCL Headquarters (capped)
181 meters: Shugen Entertainment Headquarters (under construction)
180 meters: OPPEIN headquarters
173 meters: Sofia Development Center (start of construction)
173 meters: GF Fund Headquarters
173 meters: Building A, Winbond International Center
173 meters: Global Market Headquarters (capped)
173 meters: Vipshop Headquarters Building A (completed)
172 meters: Gome Pengrun Cloud Headquarters (capped)
172 meters: Gome Information Technology Center (capped)
170 meters: Guangdong Media Headquarters (topped)
161 meters: Tower B of Fosun South Headquarters (capped)
160 meters: Guangdong Power Grid Headquarters (under construction)
150 meters: Banghua Global Trade Center Building B (under construction)
150 meters: Sanqi Interactive Entertainment Headquarters (under construction)
150 meters: Xiaomi Headquarters Block A (capped)
150 meters: Building B, Winbond International Center

138 meters: Vipshop Headquarters Building B (completed)
138 meters: Marubi Center Headquarters (foundation laying)
131 meters: Tower B of TCL Headquarters (capped)
130 meters: Yueke Finance
108 meters: Baosteel Group Headquarters
100 meters: iFLYTEK headquarters (under construction)
100 meters: Pearl River Industry
100 meters: China Southern Power Grid Headquarters
100 meters: Xiaomi Headquarters Block B (capped)

———————————

Till now, 18 land plots still waiting for auction in this CBD.

———————————

Some projects renders

Guangdong Business Center 376m / 60 fl










Guangzhou International Culture Center 320m / 56 fl










YY Headquarter 222m/ 43 fl










Sanyi Headquarter 208m + 181m











Sanqi Entertainment: 185 m










Perfect Center : 138 m










The render of Pazhou West CBD











photoby Mr.P on 500px

Pazhou West CBD located beside the Canton Tower (600 m)


----------



## lawdefender

Yuzhu Bay One


location Yuzhu area, Guangzhou Second CBD

Architect : KPF (USA)

Developer : Shenzhen Pengrui Property

renders, 286m + 220m ( the 2 tallest towers)


















































project foundation under preparation


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by songchao123 from gaoloumi 2022-6-18


Guangzhou International Finance City Startup Section Construction Progress











320m + 320m






















projects in Guangzhou International Finance City Startup Section: 

499 meters: International Financial Exchange Center/Guangzhou Center (tender)

320 meters: Shimao Huijin Center (topped)
320 meters: Junchao Plaza (main building construction)

230 meters: Exchange Square (foundation pit)
230 meters: Taiping Insurance (main building construction)
230 meters: China Life Insurance (foundation pit)
230 meters: Guangfa Bank (foundation pit)
220 meters: Huijin East Wing (capped)
210 meters: Tangxia Village Property (capped)

187 meters: Intercity Center Building
180 meters: Poly Financial Center
180 meters: Poly Metropolis
180 meters: Tianhe Greenland Center
180 meters: Xinhua Insurance Building (construction)
160 meters: Nanyue Bank (construction)
160 meters: Shidong Village collective project (main construction)
150 meters: CSI South Headquarters (construction)

140 meters: Agricultural Bank (preparation)
140 meters: Guangdong Huaxing Bank (under construction)
138 meters: Yuexiu Financial City A
138 meters: Yuexiu Financial City B
135 meters: Ping An Bank (completed)
120 meters: Yuexiu Financial City C
120 meters: Yuexiu Financial City D


----------



## lawdefender

Wenchong Renovation Project

The reconstruction project of the west of Wenchong Petrochemical Road is located in an important area of the second CBD in Guangzhou, with a total land area of 50.5 hectares, a planned construction area of 1.514 million square meters, and a planned total investment of about 15 billion yuan.

For the renovation project of the old village west of Wenchong Petrochemical Road, 380,000 square meters of resettlement apartments and public construction facilities have been delivered, and a total of 3,680 resettlement apartments have been delivered to the residents.

Wenchong Village has a history of more than 800 years and has many ancient buildings in the Ming and Qing Dynasties with a long history. Among them, the city-level cultural relics protection unit, the 322-year-old Lu's Ancestral Hall and the 400-year-old Wenchong Diaolou are the most famous. Huangpu District Especially in the project to create a key project of "Guangzhou Happiness Lane".

Urban plan render



















New planing residential towers (180m + / 58 fl)













Project photo














































美丽街区｜广州黄埔：文冲古建筑群变身“广州幸福里”


----------



## lawdefender

Tan Gim

location: Pazhou East section

On December 22, 2021, China Merchants / Poly TAN GIM , about 200 luxury apartments with over RMB 10 million yuan (1.5 million USD) per unit, were almost sold out in just 10 seconds.

Location map










Renders







































Apartment area:137 m2, 2 living rooms + 4 bedrooms + 2 bathrooms + 6.5 m long balcony, sale price : RMB 10.96 million yuan (1.63 million USD)










Apartment area : 200 m2 , 2 living rooms + 4 bedrooms + 3 bathrooms + 7.7 m long balcony, sale price: RMB 16 million yuan ( 2.38 million USD)










Apartment area: 262 m2, 2 living rooms + 4 bedrooms + 3 bathrooms + 10 m long balcony, sale price: RMB 20.96 million yuan ( 3.12 million USD)










Project photo


















秒光！一天卖32亿！琶洲江景盘，有钱都买不到？_保利·_招商_项目


12月22日，琶洲全新江景盘——招商保利·海珠天珺首次开盘，200多套超千万的奢宅，仅花了短短10秒，就几乎卖光。 同时，项目周边还规划有车陂路隧道（在建，预计2022年开通）、琶洲栋隧道（规划）、…




www.sohu.com


----------



## Zaz965

please, does someone tell me the name, the height and number of floors of the building to the right?








by GaaZeon on 500px


----------



## lawdefender

Zaz965 said:


> please, does someone tell me the name, the height and number of floors of the building to the right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by GaaZeon on 500px


R&F New World Center, 233 m / 50 fl


----------



## lawdefender

Galaxy Mansion

Land Area: 20508 ㎡
construction area: 104505.3 ㎡
Volume ratio: 3.53
Greening rate: 35%
Parking spaces: 706 parking spaces in total,
Residential towers: 7
Total number of apartments: 324 units

Developer: Galaxy Estate 

Location map









Render






























Project site photo










project photo
































apartment interior floor plan

apartment area : 176 m2










apartment area : 207 m2










Apartment area : 235 m2










Galaxy Mansion Garden






























































































广州星河·江缦花园 | 奥雅设计 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Zhuguang Financial City


The project is located in the east of Huangpu Avenue, Tianhe District, Guangzhou City, with a wide river view and convenient transportation. As a benchmark work of "No.1 Department", No.1 project covers of about 530,000 m2, which will be the largest riverside complex in Guangzhou International Financial City. The first 5,000-square-meter display garden will also represent the future characteristic landscape of the community.

location map



















Render








































Project photos





























Project photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-5



















This project in the left side of the below photo









project photo by TerrenceL from gaoloumi 2022-6










Apartment Interior Floor Plan

Apartment area: 176 m2, sale price: RMB 22 million yuan (3.28 million USD)











Apartment area: 261 m2, Sale price : RMB 40 million yuan (5.97 million USD)










3 floors combined apartment area: 240-300 m2,

sale price: 60 million yuan ( 8.95 million USD)


----------



## lawdefender

photos by TerrenceL from gaoloumi 2022-6


Yuzhu Area Urban Plan Render of Guangzhou Second CBD 












The following projects matched with the above render from left to right.


----------



## lawdefender

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


The Window of Guangzhou ： 口口I











The last tower is under construction, expected to complete in 2023





























The render of this project


150m + 185m + 208m









Photo by 天上种的菜 from gaoloumi 2022-6


----------



## lawdefender

THE JADEITE

RESIDENTIAL TOWERS: 37 FL + 26 FL

Area: 8829㎡
Floor area ratio: 4.4
Total number of apartments: 222 units
Building area: 60267㎡
Greening rate: 39%
2 buildings in total, 1# has 27 floors, 2# has 37 floors
Underground parking spaces: 473



Developer: KWG Group, Guangdong Yingguang Group

Schematic Design: Japanese Garden Design (Toshiaki Matsuno)

Construction Drawing Design: Palm Design Co., Ltd.

Construction unit: Guangzhou Huayuan Garden Co., Ltd. Zhou Xi, Huang Jianjun, Xiao Jiade, Zou Xiyong, Lu Shaojun, Liu Yifeng

Izumiya Stone Shop Co., Ltd., Uto Garden Co., Ltd.

Party A's management team: Group｜Yin Liren, Zhang Ying Area｜Li Lei, Luo Yejing

Photography unit: Sanying Landscape Architecture Photography | Landscape Week









天麟府瑧林 - hhlloo


园林是一个特殊的精神家园，人们的心灵可以在其中安歇




www.hhlloo.com





located by the side of Tianhe Park, Zhujiang New Town

















































































































































Apartment area: from 116 m2 to 175 m2

Average sale price: RMB 150,000( 22,380 USD) / m2 (construction area)


Apartment area: 116 m2, sale price: RMB 17.4 million yuan (2.59 million USD)

floor plan










Apartment area: 175 m2, sale price: RMB 26.25 million yuan(3.91 million USD)

floor plan




























2022 April-May Property sale transaction price in Zhujiang New Town ranking (above 180,000 yuan /m2):

1. Zhujiang Estate, independent house, area : 429 m2, sale price : RMB 138 million yuan (20.59 million USD)

2. Zhujiang Estate, independent house, area : 386 m2, sale price : RMB 95.88 million yuan (14.31 million USD)

3. Kaixuan New World , apartment, area: 304 m2, sale price : RMB 86.68 million yuan (12.93 million USD)

4. The Bayview, apartment, area: 284 m2, sale price : RMB 81 million yuan (12.08 million USD)

5. Kaixuan New World , apartment, area: 260 m2, sale price : RMB 58 million yuan (8.65 million USD)


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6

Guangzhou Central Park


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 大刚 from gaoloumi 2022-7

Zhujiang New Town CBD


Haiying Bridge and Zhujiang New Town CBD





























Canton TV Tower and Haixin Bridge 













Guangzhou IFC










Poly Center










Guangzhou Opera House










Leatop Plaza(302m/64 fl)+ Bank of Guangzhou Tower(268m/57 fl)
+ Fortune Center (309m/68 fl)









Pearl River Tower (309m/71 fl), The Pinnacle (350m/60 fl),
GDH FINANCIAL CENTER (284m/58 fl)










Guangzhou IFC (438m/103 fl), R&F Yingkai Square (296m/66 fl)









JIAYU CENTER 180m









GT Land Landmark Plaza (282m/47fl), Global City Square (318m/67 fl)










Kingold Center (228m/47 fl)


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by ©sellwell / 图虫创意


3 Towers : Canton TV Tower (600m), Guangzhou CTF 530m/111 fl), Guangzhou IFC(439m/103 fl)










Photo by Jackson on 500px










Photo by 921 on 500px


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Double Happiness Hall

Located in the Conghua Ketianxia International Tourism Resort in Guangzhou, the Hall is an iconic building , an auditorium for newlyweds to hold weddings and public events.

In Guangzhou, weddings usually start at 7:00 am, but wedding ceremonies often do not officially take place until around 6:00 pm. During the day, the hall will be used for various functions such as dining, taking pictures, welcoming guests, etc., and will be transformed into a sacred wedding ceremony place in the evening. When there is no wedding celebration, the hall is used as a viewing platform or destination in the center of the scenic spot, and is also used as a venue for various collective activities from time to time.

Area: 370sqm
Address: Guangzhou Conghua Ketianxia Scenic Spot
Project Type: Cultural Architecture
Architectural Design: say architects
Lighting design: YAANK lighting design
Planning and landscape EPC integrated design: Aoya Design
Soft decoration design: Aoya Design
Photography: Breeze Architecture Photography - Guo Zhe, Yang Junning



广州囍堂 | say建筑设计事务所 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-7


Wenchong metro station surrounding area, Huangpu District


----------



## lawdefender

Fengle Group Headquarter (199m)


render






















Project photo by 中游 from gaoloumi 2022-7


----------



## nenad_kgdc

Good to see new high quality developments in older urban areas.
Would be good if its possible to open new tread dedicated to renovations, reconstructions of older buildings in China, lowrises, midrises, highrises...
Quality maintain and reconstructions are as important as new developments for any urban area.


----------



## lawdefender

New Land Technology Innovation Center

Located in Shihu Village, Dayuan Street, it is the first area to be launched in the industrial planning of Dayuan Street's "one core and three districts", with a total land area of 47,605 square meters and a total construction area of 102,335 square meters, including 29 Grade A office buildings, 4 of which are High-rise buildings, 25 low-rise buildings, will focus on introducing leading logistics enterprises and leading enterprises in upstream and downstream related industries to build a smart supply chain industry headquarters base.

The capped project this time is Building 1 of 4 high-rise buildings. The remaining high-rise buildings are expected to be capped by the end of this year.

render





























Project photo 2022-7-25















封顶！封顶！封顶！湾区供应链总部先发项目来了


澎湃，澎湃新闻，澎湃新闻网，新闻与思想，澎湃是植根于中国上海的时政思想类互联网平台，以最活跃的原创新闻与最冷静的思想分析为两翼，是互联网技术创新与新闻价值传承的结合体，致力于问答式新闻与新闻追踪功能的实践。




m.thepaper.cn


----------



## lawdefender

City Star Plaza

The project is built on top of Xiangxue subway station on Line 6, with 3 subway entrances and exits.


Developer: GDD Holding Group

Architect : DPA(Singapore)


project location map










Project render











The whole building is intelligently controlled, equipped with a quadruple control system, and endows the building with a future-oriented control system with the power of science and technology; it is equipped with Schindler elevators and other internationally renowned brands, Seiko, to improve the efficiency and reliability of building operations; -E laminated glass, isolates solar radiation and outdoor noise, and creates a super-armored glass curtain wall landscape comparable to luxury living.




















































































香雪地铁上盖，科学城地铁垂直综合体来了！_黄埔_星际_国际


星际云汇，由国际知名设计团队新加坡DPA设计所亲自操刀，对标新加坡Scotts大厦、伦敦无尽城等国际垂直综合体，打造具有国际理念的城市封面作品，整体建筑叠级而上，精品商业广场、智慧办公、天幕星寓、百变复…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Project Name: China Construction Fourth Engineering Bureau Guangzhou Financial City Project

Architectural design: gmp architects

Cooperative design: Guangzhou Rong Baisheng Architectural Structure Design Office (RBS), Arup Engineering Consulting (Shanghai) Co., Ltd. (ARUP),
Tongchuang Jintai Construction Technology (Beijing) Co., Ltd. (CCAT)

Developer & Construction contractor: China Construction Fourth Bureau

Location: Guangzhou International Financial City

Height: 160m


render


----------



## lawdefender

Times·Fanghuali Phase II

Located in Panyu District, Guangzhou, it is an important node of the Hanxi Chimelong urban area, enjoying the overflow of the core value of the Wanbo area and the convenient transportation as a hub of Guangzhou South Railway Station. Times·Fanghuali has a total construction area of about 210,000 square meters, of which the second phase has a total construction area of about 100,000 square meters, including 3 commercial office buildings with a total of 70,000 square meters and 27,000 square meters of boutique community business - Times·Fanghuali CR8, and a 4,000-square-meter outdoor garden-style social gathering place; the project is driven by innovative business parks and community experiences to build a new urban three-dimensional space that connects nature and culture, business and leisure.


Project Location: Panyu, Guangzhou, China

Developer: Times China Property

Building area: 98,982 square meters
Project Type: Urban Complex
Architects: EID Arch Jiang Ping Studio
Architect in charge: Jiang Ping, AIA
Architectural Director: Po Jialu, Lu Shengyun, Lin Xiaohai


Structural Consultant / Mechanical and Electrical Consultant / Construction Drawing Design Institute: Guangzhou Xian Jianxiong United Architectural Design Office / Guangzhou Hanhua Architectural Design Co., Ltd.
Curtain Wall Consultant: Guangzhou Tongcheng Construction Technology Co., Ltd.
Landscape Consultant: Shenzhen Aoya Design Co., Ltd.
Interior Consultant: Guangzhou Symbiosis Form Engineering Design Co., Ltd. (office)/Xianghe Space (commercial)/Shenzhen Jayen Creative Design Co., Ltd. (commercial)
Lighting Consultant: bpi lighting design
Architectural Photography: Qingzhu Image/Kaijian Vision/Huajue Image-Lin Huimin



广州时代E-PARK&时代芳华里 | 广州瀚华建筑设计有限公司 ARCHINA 项目





广州时代·芳华里二期续建更新 | EID建筑事务所 ARCHINA 项目




































































































































Phase 1










Phase 2 render










phase 2


----------



## lawdefender

Julong Bay Area Urban Plan


Julong Bay District is generally positioned as a benchmark industrial park integrating technology, ecology and humanities. The sub-unit of the start-up area will build the first exhibition area of Guangzhou West Living Room, focusing on the development of industries, no longer arranging residential land, increasing the land for commercial offices and cultural facilities, and enhancing the vitality of the waterfront area.

SOM international planning team created a high-quality urban design of Julongwan area, which is coordinated with the regional riverside city skyline. The height control point of Bai'etan comprehensive hub on the north side is 400 meters, and the height control point of Guangchuan and Guanggang areas on the south side is 300 meters. The height of the Julongwan area is controlled within 350 meters; the principle of gradient control along the shoreline of the Pearl River and the river flow to both sides, the planning and control of sub-areas based on the division and function of block groups, and the establishment of super high-rise buildings in combination with TOD sites, etc. Create a city skyline that is not only harmonious and unified with the riverside interface, but also unique.

2021 old urban plan render by SOM(USA)




















new render 2022










Project site photo ( area inside the white line)









Startup section (inside the redline)


----------



## lawdefender

Project Name: R&F Peak of the Cloud
Developer: R&F Properties
Landscape Design: Shanshui Bide Guangzhou Design Institute, Municipal Cultural Tourism Shenzhen Branch
Architectural Design: R&F Group Guangzhou Residential Architectural Design Institute Co., Ltd.
Sculpture Design: GOGAR
Landscape Photography: Guangdong New Landscape Culture Development Co., Ltd.

Design area: 13833m²



广州富力•富云山 | 山水比德 ARCHINA 项目






























































































































R&F Peak of Clooud

Total construction area: 2 million m2

Project renders
















































apartment floor plan


----------



## lawdefender

THE XANADU Guangzhou Hotel (upper upscale hotel)

openned on : 2022-7-30

Hotel located in Guangzhou Bio-island


The hotel has 276 comfortable and elegant guest rooms （minimum area: 60 m2) suites, each with a unique outdoor balcony overlooking the river in the city, surrounded by the natural landscape of Guangzhou International Biological Island. The semi-enclosed indoor sky pool on the 18th floor on the top floor of the hotel has a clear view of the entire university city. The hotel also provides concierge services, laundry and dry cleaning services, and free parking.































































































Hotel room size starting from : 60 m2


----------



## lawdefender

Green Park

Area: 25989 ㎡
Building area: 123996 ㎡
Volume ratio: 3.20
Greening rate: 30%
Parking spaces: 113 above ground, 1153 underground
Residential towers: 11-33 fl


project render




























Project Name: Guangzhou Green Park
Developer: Gemdale Group South China Guangzhou Real Estate Company & Jingye Group
Location: East of Xinxin Avenue, Zhongxin Town, Zengcheng District, Guangzhou
Landscape Design: Guangzhou Guanji Landscape Design Co., Ltd.
Party A's team: Liu Jingqing, Mo Chengzhao, Zhou Xiaodong, Sun Chao, Luo Hui
Landscape construction project: Dongguan Mingyi Garden Engineering Co., Ltd.
Architectural Design: Siddhi International (Shenzhen)
Interior Design: Matrix Vertical and Horizontal Design Co., Ltd., INNEST Design
Landscape Photography: Beyond Vision



广州格林水岸 | 观己设计 ARCHINA 项目
































































































































广州格林水岸 | 观己设计 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Chisha Depot Station Complex (250m + 200m)

250 meters high digital technology headquarters
200 meters upscale hotel

Developer: Guangzhou Metro Group + Yuexiu Urban Construction Group

Land price : 8.2343 billion yuan
Land Area: 880,000 square meters in total
Location: Pazhou South District, Haizhu District, Shiliugang Station and Chishajiao Station of Line 11


Latest render





















The old render










Project photo by 冰蓝八妾 2022-3


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 风中的仙人掌 from gaoloumi 2022-7



Xintang, Zhengchen District, Guangzhou





























Country Garden Estate, Zhengchen


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 风中的仙人掌 from gaoloumi 2022-7



Xintang, Zhengchen District, Guangzhou










Country Garden Center 240m


----------



## lawdefender

Jinzhu Phase II Commercial Complex


The total land area of the project is 61096.1 square meters, the construction area is 133392 square meters, and the total planned investment is about 1 billion yuan.

The hotel has 36 floors and a height of 149.5m.
The office building has 21 floors with a height of 99.4m.
The two annex buildings are 4 floors and 24 meters high.


The project will be stationed in two major hotels - Sheraton Hotel and Fairfield Hotel.

render


----------



## lawdefender

Photo by 杰瑞米杨光 from gaoloumi 2022-8

Star River Center : 265m
Architect : SOM(USA)


----------



## hkskyline

* Key Guangzhou rail station passes construction milestone*
China Daily _Excerpt_
Aug 5, 2022

Construction of the second phase of the Guangzhou Baiyun Railway Station, one of the key transportation projects in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, has begun, Guangzhou Railway Group announced.

The project is progressing steadily as it enters the key construction period involving the underground foundation floor. The station is expected to put into operation by 2023.

The Baiyun station, which is about 5 kilometers from the existing Guangzhou Railway Station — one of the busiest stations by passenger flow in the country — will become a new landmark in the Greater Bay Area next year, said Huang Bo, a design manager of the China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group.

More : Key Guangzhou rail station passes construction milestone


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou North Water Plant

It is the largest water plant in China that adopts advanced ultrafiltration membrane treatment technology, and it is also the largest water supply plant in the world that adopts ultrafiltration membrane advanced treatment technology.

The total design scale of the northern water plant is 1.5 million m³/day, the first-phase project scale is 600,000 m³/day, and the total investment is 2.51 billion yuan. After the project is put into operation, the daily water supply capacity in the central urban area of Guangzhou will reach 5.05 million m³. Since it was put into operation, the northern water plant has been running smoothly as a whole, not only breaking the bottleneck of water supply in the northern region, but also comprehensively improving the water supply guarantee capacity of the central city.

The northern water plant is the largest water plant in China that adopts advanced ultrafiltration membrane treatment technology, and it is also the largest water supply plant in the world that adopts ultrafiltration membrane advanced treatment technology.

At the beginning of the design, the northern water plant has followed the whole process planning of "biological pretreatment + conventional treatment + advanced treatment (ozone-activated carbon + ultrafiltration membrane) + sludge drainage treatment" to ensure that the quality of the factory water is better than the "Drinking Water Sanitation Standards". " (GB5749-2006) and "Water Quality Standard for Drinking Water" (CJ/T94) double standard, docking with international standards, effectively improving the safety and quality of Guangzhou's water supply system.

"Ultrafiltration membrane" is a kind of water treatment technology that uses a selective permeable membrane with extremely small pore size, like a "special fine sieve", which is driven by pressure difference to intercept pollutants through water molecules, so as to achieve the purpose of separation and purification. The water treatment process with ultrafiltration membrane as the core is known as the third-generation drinking water treatment process in my country, representing the trend of the future water treatment development. Ultrafiltration technology can effectively remove macromolecular substances, bacteria and viruses and other microorganisms in drinking water, which can significantly improve the quality of drinking water.

The turbidity of the water treated by the ultrafiltration membrane is below 0.05NTU, which is much better than the requirement of the national standard less than or equal to 1.0NTU, which effectively improves the sensory effect of drinking water.















__





您访问的页面找不回来了_广州日报大洋网






news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Haizhu New City


Project site map









Haizhu New City urban plan render 1










Haizhu New City urban plan render 2










Yuzhu residential section render




























Project photo 2022-8























前拥珠江后拥湿地公园，广州市中心最大旧改登场_滘村_新城_项目


珠光·海珠新城规划保留以卫氏大宗祠为代表的十多个宗祠、广州城旧界碑、革命烈士故居等；围绕海珠湖公园、广州“南肺”海珠湿地公园及长达7.1公里的沿江岸线，打造“城市门厅，科创水岸”。 在当前广州市中心…




www.sohu.com


----------



## lawdefender

Guangfo Bridge

The first phase of the project is connecting to Jianshe Avenue at the junction of Guangfo in the west and Datansha Island in the east. The route is about 1.3 kilometers long. A main bridge and 4 ramp bridges are set up. Among them, the Guangfo Bridge is 278 meters long. The extra-large bridge is a cable-stayed bridge with a single-pylon central cable-plane steel-concrete composite beam, with a tower height of 100.5m. Among them, there are 3 ramps BCD in the direction of Guangzhou, and there is an A ramp in the direction of Foshan.

The Guangfo Bridge will be constructed in two phases, the first phase will start at the end of 2020, and the project is planned to be completed and opened to traffic in 2024.






广佛大桥有新进展,年内将建成超30层楼高的桥塔-广州搜狐焦点


日前，在位于珠江西航道中央的广佛大桥主墩塔座施工现场，数十米宽的围堰范围内的桥梁主墩塔座已经初具规模。广佛大桥主墩塔座目前正在进行最后一仓混凝土浇筑工作。广



gz.focus.cn






render


















Project photos 2022-8


----------



## lawdefender

2022-8-6 photo by w_shaobin




Junchao Center : 320m/63 fl, main structure capped
Huijin CFC : 320m/69 fl, facades almost completed

location: Guangzhou International Financial City









Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

Harbor City

Located in Liwan, the main urban area of Guangzhou, an international riverside dynamic area, a diversified urban complex integrating business, commerce, life, leisure and cultural experience.

The total area of the project is about 1.25 million square meters, and the Hedong East Subway Station is built on top of the double subway (the starting point of Guangzhou No. 11 Ring Line (under construction) and Foshan Line 11 (under planning)). It has a river bank line of about 2 kilometers and a riverside cultural park of about 180,000 square meters. It is connected with the Guangzhou Iron and Steel Central Axis Park to form the largest riverside park in the bay area with a length of more than 600,000 square meters. It has various forms of commercial facilities and builds a prosperous city along the Pearl River. A new business district. The first phase of Guangzhou Binjiang Shangdu, Xuanwan, mainly promotes the construction area of about 110-250 square meters with a first-line view of Jianghua Residence, and the construction area of about 350 square meters of the flat-floor mansion facing the river.


Latest Render




















phase 1


















phase 1 , apartments floor plans








































Apartment interior examples







































































Project photos












































广州滨江上都 珠江之上 打造110—250㎡瞰江奢宅300—350㎡临江公馆 欢迎鉴赏_城芯_城市_商业


广州滨江上都，约125万㎡城市复合活力综合体，以约2公里江岸线占据白鹅潭沿江总部经济带中重要一环，涵盖滨江公园、科技文化中心、博物馆、滨江居所等，规划“综合商业体+慢生活步行街区”双模商业，还规划总部办…




www.sohu.com






project site photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8












pgotos by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

Yehoo Center


Area: 26267 ㎡
Building area: 188640 ㎡
Volume ratio: 4.80
Greening rate: 20.01%
Parking spaces: 1256 parking spaces
Total number of buildings: 6
Total number of apartments: 2356 units




Location map









Render































































project photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8


----------



## lawdefender

HKUST (Guangzhou)

School starts on 2022-9-1

In December 2018, the Guangzhou Municipal Government signed a school-running agreement with Guangzhou University and the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology to jointly host the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology (Guangzhou). In September 2019, the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology (Guangzhou) project officially started. After more than two years of intensive construction, the first phase of the project was completed in May this year.

The construction project is divided into two phases. The first phase covers an area of about 716 mu and the total construction area is about 636,000 square meters.

Render









Project photos















































































《南沙方案》蓝图渐展！广州第一所合作办学机构港科大（广州）将迎新生


----------



## lawdefender

*New World Canton Center 
241m | 47 fl 
201m | 47 fl 
177m | 56 fl 
171m I 54 fl*



2022-08-15 photo by 风中的仙人掌 from gaoloumi
*







*


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 探长 from gaoloumi 


Guangzhou Second CBD, Yuzhu section 

2022-3









2022-8


----------



## lawdefender

The 14th Five-Year Development Plan（2020-2025） for the Full Scale Urban Integration of Guangzhou and Foshan, released by Guangzhou Municipality and Foshan Municipality 


The "Planning" proposes to jointly draw a coordinated and balanced urbanization spatial pattern, jointly build an interconnected infrastructure network, jointly promote innovation-driven development of resource sharing, jointly build a synergistic and complementary modern industrial system, and jointly shape a green, low-carbon and beautiful ecological environment. , share the six key tasks of high-quality, balanced and inclusive public services, give full play to comparative advantages, break down barriers to improve resource matching efficiency, and enhance value creation capabilities.


Land Area:
Guangzhou: 7434 km2
Foshan: 3797 km2
Total : 11231 km2

Registered Population 2021:
Guangzhou: 18.81 million
Foshan: 9.61 million
Total: 28.42 million

GDP (nominal ) 2021:
Guangzhou: RMB 2823.1 billion yuan ( USD 437.68 billion)
Foshan: RMB 1215.65 billion yuan ( USD 188.47 billion)
Total : RMB 4038.75 billion yuan (USD 626.16 billion)






重磅丨 广佛全域同城化“十四五”发展规划发布！_


一图读懂这些发展红利



www.fsonline.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Infinite Mansion

Land Area: 32954 ㎡
Building area: 64073.4 ㎡

Parking spaces: 442 parking spaces
Total number of buildings: 3
Total number of apartments : 383 units


location map












Render









Apartment floor plan :























Interior/Software/IP Design | ENJOYDESIGN

Project Photography | Wan Jun Vision-Liang Jun



































































































ENJOYDESIGN丨广州中海观澔府项目124户型_收纳_智能_设计的


这一次ENJOYDESIGN燕语堂从高级轿车的概念中提取灵感，重塑未来人居样本。 针对长辈的适老化设计，从体贴的智能灯光控制到安心保障的SOS报警，解锁高质…




www.sohu.com






Project photos 

























































广州中海 观澔府 | ENJOYDESIGN ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

On August 19th, 2022, the first outdoor ultra-high-definition LED large screen of the transportation hub category, the Heart of Baiyun, was officially opened.

, "Heart of Baiyun" adopts P5 specification, with an area of 420 square meters of ultra-high-definition LED screen, the ultra-high-definition display effect is better, the color is more realistic, and it also pays attention to energy saving and environmental protection. At night, even if the brightness of the LED screen is only normal 8%, can also be transmitted clearly.

The Heart of Baiyun" integrates the Guangzhou UHD technical team's rich experience and experience in 5G+ UHD live broadcast application, 4K/8K/HDR production technology, naked-eye 3D digital modeling and content creation, VR/XR technology and production over the years. Technical advantages, using visual creativity and ultra-high-definition technology to bring immersive visual experience to the audience, bring visual shock to the audience, and lead the innovation of 8K technology.

























助推5G+超高清应用加速落地，超高清LED大屏“白云之心”点亮广州_广州日报大洋网


从白云机场进入广州市区，行人的第一印象除了四季葱郁的花城，还有新增代表广州最新硬核实力的户外超高清LED大屏。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Project Name: Dexin Knowledge City Investment Jiada Mountain and Villa

Developer: Knowledge City Group & Dexin Real Estate & Jiada Group

Landscape Design: Guangzhou Guanji Landscape Design Co., Ltd.
Party A's team: Knowledge City Group
Landscape construction project: Xiamen Jiayuan Ecological Environment Construction Co., Ltd.
Construction Engineering: Zhejiang Huajie Construction Co., Ltd.
Architectural Design: Shanghai Youan Architectural Design Co., Ltd.
Hardcover Design: Matrix Design
Landscape Photography: Beyond Vision
Video Production: Jiang Junyao Film Studio SADYStudio



广州德信知识城投资嘉达·山与墅 | 观己设计 ARCHINA 项目
































































































Area: 47879.45 ㎡
Building area: 96331.29 ㎡
Volume ratio: 1.20
Greening rate: 35.81%
Parking spaces: 702 in total, including 627 residential parking spaces underground and 75 above ground (including 6 bus spaces and 6 taxi spaces)

Total number of buildings: 18
Total number of households: 242


----------



## lawdefender

Next City

Land Area: 96385 ㎡
Building area: 633580 ㎡
Parking spaces: 4464 in total
Total number of buildings: 11
Total number of apartments : 2268

location: Taihe Metro Station TOD

Location map





















render














































































Project photos


----------



## lawdefender

Project name: ONE MALL

Project Type: City Complex

Developer: Guangdong Zhuguang Group Co., Ltd.
Architectural Design: Guangzhou Baoxian Huahan Architectural Engineering Design Co., Ltd.

The total land area : 25096.8 square meters,
The total construction area :167,393 square meters.

Project completed: 2021




广州珠光·壹坊 ONE MALL | 宝贤华瀚建筑工程设计有限公司 ARCHINA 项目



Tan Village site photo before renovation










Photos after renovation, One Mall


----------



## lawdefender

Project Name: Guangzhou China Railway Construction Haiyu Xi'an

Project Location: Fenghuang Avenue and Huangge South Road, Nansha District
Developer: China Railway Construction Group
Area: 21785m²
Landscape Design: Bell Gaolin International (Hong Kong) Co., Ltd.
Landscape design style: modern style
Project Type: Residential
Project Photography: Qiu Wen Architectural Photography






广州中国铁建海语熙岸 / 贝尔高林国际_住宅景观_景观案例_园景人


梦幻的海浪




www.cnlandscaper.com






Land Area: 170,000㎡
Total number of households: 2855 households
Building area: 790,000㎡
Greening rate: 35%

render



















Location map









project photos





































































apartments floor plan


----------



## lawdefender

Tianfeng



Land Area: 77370 m2

Total number of households: 1560

Building area: 453116m2

There are 9 residential buildings: including 33 floors in buildings 1-5, 6 households with 2 elevators in each building,
43-46 floors in buildings 7-9, and 5 households in each building with 3 elevators

Underground parking spaces: 1540 parking spaces in the basement of the first phase

Shopping mall : 80000 m2

Location map












renders































































Apartment floor plan






























Project photo
















超级TOD 龙湖·金地天峯招商盛启!-广州搜狐焦点


【天街·铂金岛】填补南部高端商业少有，“北天环·南天街”新格局诞生！



gz.focus.cn


----------



## lawdefender

The Asian Lighting Design Award is one of the most authoritative and influential awards in the field of lighting design in Asia, hosted by the Asian Association of Lighting Designers (AALD). This year's awards set up five categories: indoor (buildings/blocks), outdoor (roads and bridges/parks/squares), indoors (all kinds of building interior spaces), cultural tourism, and light art.

Guangzhou Haixin Bridge Lighting The design stood out among 10 projects in the outdoor category, won the highest award in this category and the only "Light of Asia" award this year.

Haixin Bridge was officially opened in June 2021. It is the curved beam inclined arch pedestrian bridge with the largest span and the widest width in the world. It is the first pedestrian bridge across the river in Guangzhou.






解读海心桥灯光的“视觉密码”_广州日报大洋网


近日，2022年亚洲照明设计奖获奖名单公布，广州海心桥照明设计荣获亚洲照明设计奖“亚洲之光”奖。



news.dayoo.com








Photo by 小河Rill on 500px











Photo by tbklz on 500px


----------



## Khale_Xi

Guangzhou has so many CBDs, I can't even count them


----------



## lawdefender

Cinda Jinmao Plaza

Land area：27,600㎡

Construction area: about 192,000 square meters

[Average price]: 32,000 yuan/m2 for flat floor, 38,000 yuan/m2 for duplex

[Number of apartments: 1399 units

[Floor]: 7-29 floors of tower11 and 13; 7-20 floors of tower 10

[Floor height]: 3.05 meters for tower 11 and 13 , 4.95 meters for tower 10


Location map










renders



















Shopping mall : 80000 m2





















floor plan



































广州又添商业旗舰，信达金茂广场·益田假日世界明年亮相_城市


据介绍，作为天河北商圈以及广州城市中轴线上的重要一环，信达金茂广场·益田假日世界将从广府文化、岭南文化、国潮文化以及文化体验创新入手，构建项目的差异化文化内核体系，打造广州文化潮流体验新地标，为消费…




www.sohu.com






project photos 2022-8

expected to completed 2022-10


----------



## lawdefender

Yuexiu - Ocean One


Land Area: about 15,400 square meters

Total number of households: 586 households


Building area: about 85,800 square meters

Residential towers : 25-33 floors

Underground parking spaces: 547 in total

location map










Hongli Island Urban Plan render


















Photo by 莫少卫 on 500px













project construction plan











Renders






























Apartment floor plan


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD development


Photos by pulitzergum on 500px


2022



















Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD development


Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8






















































































photos by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou International Financial City Startup Section Development


Photos by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022-8
































The land plots urban plan of the Startup Section










photos in 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

On August 28, 2022, Guangzhou Nansha Jinmao Marriott Hotel officially opened

The hotel has 265 modern and simple guest rooms and suites, which are located on the ten-mile riverside mangrove forest, guaranteeing that 80% of the guest rooms can enjoy the first-line river view. feel. In addition, the hotel is also equipped with a 24-hour fitness center and a heated swimming pool of about 205 square meters, with a transparent skylight design and panoramic floor-to-ceiling glass, not only to gain health, but also to have a panoramic view of the bayside scenery.






广州第二家万豪酒店现已正式开业,这景观广州少有-广州搜狐焦点


2022年8月28日，由中国金茂联手万豪国际集团打造的广州南沙金茂万豪酒店正式亮相。



gz.focus.cn














Photo by hzxpyp from gaoloumi









Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi









Photos by Rogermark from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo CBD Skyline 


photo by yode from gaoloumi 2022-8


----------



## lawdefender

On August 31, 2022, the "Detailed Planning and Optimization of Urban Renewal in Lirendong Village, Nancun Town, Panyu District (AB0806, AB0807, AB0808 Planning Management Units)" was reviewed and approved at the fourth meeting of the Regional Planning Professional Committee of the Fourth Guangzhou Planning Commission . In this optimization, the reduction plan is carried out.


Lirendong Village is located in Nancun Town, Panyu District, with Chimelong Tourist Resort and Wanbo Business District in the north, Regal Villas in the south, Xinguang Expressway and Jinshan Lake Park in the west, and Jiguang Industrial Park in the east. The urban renewal unit covers an area of 174.35 hectares. The reconstruction area is 1.6365 hectares, and the total construction volume is 3.9161 million square meters.


location map, land area in green color, located next to Wanbo CBD.












Urban plan render





















您访问的页面找不回来了_广州日报大洋网


----------



## lawdefender

Taikoo Warehouse Plot Renovation and Reconstruction Project


It belongs to the second phase of Taigucang project. It is located on the east side of Taigucang, No. 124, Hexin Road, Haizhu District. It is south of Jinsha Road, adjacent to the old warehouse of Taigucang and the Pearl River in the west, Hexin Road in the east, and Swan Bay Community in the south. The first phase is located on the west side of the second phase of the project. The total land area of the project plot is about 23,373 square meters, the construction land area is 14,996 square meters, and the total construction area is about 85,000 square meters, of which the calculated floor area ratio is 44,979 square meters. It is worth noting that the project has a height limit of 24 meters on the west side and 60 meters on the east side.

Urban plan , 60m/15 fl x 2











renders





























































__





百年太古仓二期改造有进展！规划效果多图来袭！-本地新闻-广州乐居网






gz.leju.com






project site photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8



The Windows of Guangzhou, last building main structure expected to completed by the end of 2022


----------



## lawdefender

Xuexiu Tianhui Bay



Location map 










project urban plan 





































Project Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8


----------



## lawdefender

Hosted by the Guangzhou Nansha Development Zone Management Committee and undertaken by the Pearl Bay Development and Construction Administration of Guangzhou Nansha New Area, the International Competition for the Architectural Concept Plan of the Permanent Site of the Greater Bay Area Science Forum has been reviewed and voted by the review panel, and three finalists have been selected. Recommended scheme 3 and 6 .

As determined by the decision-making body, Design Option No. 3 is the final winning plan.

Option 3

The permanent venue of the Greater Bay Area Science Forum, which means "Thousands of sails race, science and technology voyage", is a technology ark that connects China and the world, expressing China's scientific development from struggling to gradually becoming self-reliant and self-reliant, and then riding the wind and waves and marching towards the ocean. grand vision.


render






















project location map, land plot in red.










On September 24, 2022, the permanent site of the Greater Bay Area Science Forum officially started construction in Nansha, Guangzhou


It will be completed by the end of 2025.

The planned land area is about 100,000 square meters. It is located in the center of vision where the Pearl River estuary enters the central urban area of Nansha. Several waterways converge here, echoing the "Cultural Island" and "Financial Island" of Nansha and the Pearl Science Park of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The geographical location is unique. . The project is based on the design concept of "Thousands of sails racing, technology voyage". It consists of four functions: conference center, science and technology museum, science and technology center and scientist apartment. The total construction area on the ground is about 110,000 square meters, of which the conference center and science and technology museum are about 40,000 square meters. Square meters, about 70,000 square meters for the Science and Technology Innovation Center and Scientist Apartments.






南方日报头版｜大湾区科学论坛永久会址在南沙动工__南方plus_南方+


以“千帆竞渡、科技远航”为设计理念，预计2025年年底完工。




pc.nfapp.southcn.com






project site photo


----------



## lawdefender

LG Town Complex Project

LG Town consists of a twin towers, three office headquarters and a conference center, the highest building is 150 meters.

The LG town project is designed by the internationally renowned German design company "Heine Architecture" in which the twin towers are connected diagonally and are located in the north of the base. The conference center is connected to an office headquarters in the east of the site. There is an office headquarters in the south and northwest. The ground floor of the tower is for offices and the upper floor is for hotels. The sky lobby of the hotel is connected to the conference center by a sky elevator.

It is reported that the project uses a variety of the latest technologies to support the architectural design concept. In construction and use, these innovative concepts highlight the advantages of cost, energy saving, maintenance and so on.


Covering an area of 24,068 square meters, with a total construction area of 108,204 square meters, 6 buildings are planned to be constructed, including 3 office buildings (including A-A office building and headquarters office building), 2 hotel buildings, and 1 conference center/theater building. The property use is commercial property (office buildings, commercial areas, hotels and underground garages, etc.).

The twin towers are 150 meters and 80 meters high respectively, and they become one landmark building on the site.

Render
































The conference center intersects with an office headquarters; the conference center is connected to the tower by a sky lift. The building is oriented at a 45-degree angle to the road plane, and is built along the mountain, which not only echoes the surrounding buildings, but also presents distinctive design features.












































黄埔核心再添国际范新地标!LG小镇设计方案曝光-广州搜狐焦点


黄埔核心再添国际范新地标！LG小镇设计方案曝光



gz.focus.cn







project photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9

Expected to complete in 2023


----------



## lawdefender

Design Capital of Guangzhou

On August 31st, Guangzhou Design Capital Phase 1 was grandly opened, and officially put into operation. There are 25 buildings in the first phase of Guangzhou Design Capital.


render


























__





广州设计之都开园！何镜堂、计文波大师工作室入驻_广州日报大洋网


8月31日，广州设计之都盛大开园，该项目一期集体地块楼宇正式投入运营。广州设计之都大师工作室首批引进建筑设计大师何镜堂院士，中国服装设计师协会副主席、时尚设计大师计文波及其工作团队同日进驻。



news.dayoo.com






project photos


----------



## lawdefender

2022-9-1， The first batch of construction projects of the second phase of the Guangzhou International Campus of South China University of Technology was officially In operation.






















The Library , The building area of the library is about 52,000 square meters. The library takes the meaning of "deep valley and all-encompassing".






































__





慕了！华工广州国际校区二期正式启用，宿舍刷新想象






huacheng.gz-cmc.com


----------



## lawdefender

Emerald Courtyard



location map









Render


















































Apartment floor plan










U




















Apartment interior design sample 






















































































Club House

Architectural Design Unit: Shuishi Design
Design Team: Shenzhen Waterstone Guangzhou Studio
Designer: Li Jianbo, Zheng Zhou
Team members: Li Zhimin, Peng Geng, Peng Mingcheng, Xian Qiuyu, Xiao Wenjing, Xie Demin, Li Xiangxi, Wu Yuewei
Landscape design unit: Aoya Co., Ltd.
Interior design unit: Yan Yutang, Daosheng Design
Photo Photography: Jiuli Photography Zhan Changheng










































































广州卓越晴翠府 | 水石设计 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9




Luogang Area urban development


Luogang metro station surrounding area





















LG Display Panel Factory






































Zhitai Plaza






























Luogang Administration Service Center 











12000 seats Luogang Sports and Entertainment Arena


----------



## lawdefender

Forest City Mansion



render





































Apartment floor plan









































Apartment interior design sample



















Landscape Design: Guangzhou Guanji Landscape Design Co., Ltd.
Party A's team: China Railway Real Estate Group South China Co., Ltd.
Landscape construction project: Beijing Linda Forestry Technology Co., Ltd.
Construction Engineering: China Railway 12th Bureau Group Construction and Installation Engineering Co., Ltd.
China Railway 12th Bureau Group South China Engineering Co., Ltd.
Architectural Design: Sichuan Huaxi Architectural Design Institute Co., Ltd.
Hardcover Design: Shenzhen Fansite Decoration Engineering Co., Ltd.
Chengdu Sharpness Design Consulting Co., Ltd.
Landscape Photography: Beyond Vision




中铁建&信达 · 广州花语天宸 | 观己设计 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

RongCheng Bay

The project covers a total area of about 52,000 square meters and builds 8 residential towers covering a variety of apartment types with a construction area of about 85 square meters to 168 square meters.

location map










render







































Apartment floor plan


----------



## WiseSupernova

lawdefender said:


> Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luogang Area urban development
> 
> 
> Luogang metro station surrounding area
> 
> View attachment 3790609
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790611
> 
> 
> 
> LG Display Panel Factory
> View attachment 3790614
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790620
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790622
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790624
> 
> 
> 
> Zhitai Plaza
> View attachment 3790625
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790627
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790630
> 
> 
> 
> Luogang Administration Service Center
> 
> View attachment 3790639
> 
> 
> 
> 12000 seats Luogang Sports and Entertainment Arena
> View attachment 3790643


8 lane roads with a right-turn lane but with no proper bike lane or bus lane... This is catastrophic urban planning. It looks better than the USA but it is still the same garbage! 
Why do they still build this kind of atrocity?


----------



## lawdefender

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9




BIADSC Architect Office in Shamian Island, Guangzhou
















Wechat Headquarter, 207m/39 fl, located in Pazhou West CBD, main structure capped

Architecture model by BIADSC










































Project photo by bb1998 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

Architecture model by BIADSC


IFF Conference Center, located in Hengli Island, Nansha

under construction











Project photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-6


----------



## lawdefender

Architecture model by BIADSC

Sanyi Group Headquarter, 208m+ 181m , located in Pazhou West CBD, under construction





















project photo by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

Wanbo CBD and Hanxi Area


Urban plan render




















The Guangzhou South Station surrounding area urban plan render

















































The Wanbo CBD Area urban development photos































































































































































Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9






















































广州市番禺区的“南村万博”CBD，会成为下一个“珠江新城”吗？_刘小顺_区域_的发展 - 朝阳新闻


这里是刘小顺的旅行和生活研究所。 广州市作为我国的“四大一线城市”之一，不仅历史悠久、人文底蕴深厚，而且经济




sci-hub.mk






Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9


Hanxi Area, located next to Wanbo


----------



## lawdefender

Qingsheng Hub Station Complex Project

It is located in the transportation hub of Qingsheng Station, Nansha District, Guangzhou. The total construction area of the project is about 307,000 square meters, and the total construction area of the first phase is 160,000 square meters. The project connects the high-speed rail station and the subway station, including a tourist distribution center, a large shopping mall, a new landmark office building, and a public greening and rest platform. After completion, it will become the first public building in Nansha District of Guangzhou that integrates commerce, transportation, and transportation stations, and will become another landmark building in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.


render

242m/54 fl + 149m/33 fl











The 47,000-square-meter floor slab pouring of the Guangzhou Qingsheng Hub Station Complex Project has been successfully completed, which marks that the project has entered the stage of comprehensive construction of the underground structure.



























广州庆盛枢纽站场综合体项目底板封闭完成_广州日报大洋网


近日，广州庆盛枢纽站场综合体项目4.7万平方米底板浇筑顺利完成，这标志着项目进入地下结构全面建设阶段。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Hong Kong University of Science and Technology (Guangzhou) Campus

KPF architects

KPF's design scheme combines HKUST's construction goals with the natural beauty of the site and surrounding innovative areas to create an innovative new campus that supports the co-development of academic and research programs, while also fully considering carbon neutrality and zero water waste.

Jill Lerner, Executive Director of KPF, said, "During the intense two-year construction period, KPF worked closely with HKUST leaders, faculty and staff to provide research, planning and design for the HKUST (Guangzhou) project to create a leading research campus. It is divided into 7 areas, providing unique teaching, research, life, sports, entertainment and social interaction experiences for HKUST teachers and students.”

All on-campus professional facilities are designed by KPF and are arranged around a dynamic central space that fosters interdisciplinary collaboration and fosters a strong community. This teaching and learning centre is the heart of HKUST (Guangzhou) around which living learning and research settings will be set. The eight research and laboratory buildings are connected by a sheltered ribbon arcade, forming an important and grand urban space that serves as a link for expansion and development on the east-west and north-south axes. These buildings connect the campus' multiple functions and provide major access to the city and the river.

Instead of following a traditional school- and subject-based academic structure, the new campus is based on a "project-based learning" model that encourages multidisciplinary interaction. Based on this model, the school has established four "hubs", namely function, system, information and society, as well as a framework to support the research of the theme that keeps pace with the times. A full range of teaching spaces are integrated into the research environment, including seminar classrooms, laboratories, large lecture halls, maker spaces and collaborative workspaces.

This phase of development features nearly 1 million square feet (over 90,000 square meters) of research facilities covering key areas such as robotics and autonomous systems, smart manufacturing and transportation, microelectronics, and atmospheric and marine systems.

HKUST (Guangzhou) is a model of sustainable development in China, aiming to reduce carbon emissions by 54% from day one and become carbon neutral by 2060. The project is planned to adopt environmental protection and resilient design measures to adapt to the hot and humid climate characteristics of Guangzhou along the rapidly urbanizing coastline of South China, as well as to cope with floods, earthquakes and climate change in the region. The main design drivers for this campus are zero environmental impact, resilience, future orientation, social well-being, regenerative systems and living laboratories. The master planning strategy addresses these principles and identified specific goals from five key dimensions (energy, water, resources, mobility and comfort).

The team of more than 100 architects and planners in KPF's offices in New York, Shanghai, Hong Kong and Singapore, as well as other consultancies, have demonstrated an incredible ability to collaborate flexibly and rapidly in the design and rapid delivery of projects of this size. Arup provides integrated engineering design services for the campus, covering civil, geotechnical, structural, electromechanical, curtain wall, fire protection, smart building technology and sustainable design to facilitate the rapid delivery of the campus. Other advisors include Ayers Saint Gross, Jacobs, James Corner Field Operations and MVA. The master plan began in July 2019 and was completed in January 2020, and only two months after the design team selected the preferred option in time to break ground in September 2019.



香港科技大学(广州)校区 | KPF建筑设计事务所 ARCHINA 项目
















































































香港科技大学（广州） | Arup奥雅纳 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Project Name: Ecological Design Town · Shanti

Project Location: Conghua, Guangzhou
Developer: Guangzhou Kunzhi Real Estate Development Co., Ltd.
Landscape Architecture: Shanshui Bide Guangzhou Design Institute
Landscape Design: Shanshui Bide Guangzhou Design Institute
Landscape construction: Guangzhou Jingsheng Landscaping Engineering Co., Ltd. (garden construction), Guangdong Chenggong Landscaping Engineering Co., Ltd. (greening)
Architectural Design: Beijing Hanshi Architectural Design Co., Ltd.
Design area: about 8700㎡
Design time: October 2020
Completion time: November 2021
















































































广州生态设计小镇·云谷梦筑 | 山水比德 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2022-9


Guangzhou International Financial City






























Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9


metro station






















































Land plots of East section of GZ International Financial City


----------



## lawdefender

Canton Bay

Property Type : Residential
Developer : New World Real Estate Development Co., Ltd.
Construction area 1200000 m²
Land area 370000 m²
Total number of apartments : 10000 units





location map






















Project photos




























































































Apartment floor plan
































Apartments interior design samples


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou South Station Area Urban Development



Land plots plan map










render


















































photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9




















SHK Property TOD project, located in the empty land plot in the above photo.


The land was acquired by Sun Hung Kai Properties at a high price of RMB 7.082 billion. The project will adopt a comprehensive TOD model with a total construction area of over 1.5 million square meters, including shopping malls, office buildings, hotels, residences, apartments and public transportation facilities, etc. It is connected to Guangzhou South Station of the high-speed rail station, and connects up to 12 rail transit lines at the same time, including railway and subway lines. The total investment of the project has reached over 20 billion yuan, and it is expected to be completed in stages from 2025.





















photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

Chengtougang Metro Train Depot TOD



The ground floor of the TOD project is the Metro trains depot , the above buildings are residential buildings and sports and entertainment facilities.


photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

Project Name: Huafa Jiangnan House
Developer: Huafa Co., Ltd.
Landscape Design: Portao Landscape
Shooting Team: ZOOM Takumo Architectural Photography
Project land area: 12,282 square meters
Design time: August 2018
Completion time: June 2022






































































































































广州华发江南府 | 柏涛景观 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Vanke Guangzhou Shabu Village urban renewal project 


The design concept is to build a city of Life for all ages, which means that in childhood, people started from the dream of "Windmill Park" and went to "Big Footprint Park" to pursue the growth footprint; After riding the wind and waves in the "Sports Park", the growth from youth to youth is the admiration for history in the "Kapok Park" covered with "Hero Flowers"; In the middle age, people returned to their hometown by the wind in "Rongdeli" to carve inheritance and responsibility into the pilliars of the ancestral hall; The "Natural Wetland Park" and the "Flying Bird Park" are the health care that returned safely in their later years. This time, we will show the newly completed rongdeli, which integrates historical buildings and new urban public spaces.


Rongdri is located on Lubu Street in the original Shabu Village, close to the Lubujiao Ancient Canal. It includes many ancestral buildings and new antique buildings preserved in the original village. The total land area is more than 14,000 square meters, and the total construction area is about 9,500 square meters. Among them, the preserved cultural relics and The style building is nearly 2000 square meters. Rongdeli takes the Lingnan waterfront and neighborly market as its orientation, and focuses on building a cultural heritage network represented by marriage culture, dragon boat culture and Cantonese opera culture, creating a fusion of the restoration of cultural relics and the new urban public space.

At present, the public areas of Rongdri North Square, South Square, and Huxin Island have been fully opened. In the future, 11 registered and protected cultural relic units in Huangpu District and 28 traditional buildings and other ancient buildings with an area of nearly 2,000 square meters will be gradually opened. of intangible cultural heritage activities. It will also simultaneously promote the activity planning of the square, enhance the atmosphere of the block, and open the street as soon as possible; at the same time, it will promote the revitalization and utilization of cultural preservation buildings and architectural features, so that the ancient buildings can truly come alive.



Developer: Guangzhou Vanke Group

Landscape Design: MPG Mogao Design

Photography Team: Provided by Zhang Zhenglai of MPG Quality Control Department and Guangzhou Vanke
Project Location: Huangpu District, Guangzhou
Design area: 30600㎡
Design time: July 2021
Completion time: July 2022




万科广州融德里 | MPG摩高设计 ARCHINA 项目





















































































































































































Shabu Village is located in the east of Huangpu District, adjacent to Guangzhou Free Trade Zone in the south, Kaifa Avenue in the west, and Nangang Village in the east.

The proposed reconstruction area of the village is about 158.27 hectares
The total construction area is 4.0376 million square meters,
The planned population is 83,000,

Urban plan render






























万科操刀！黄埔沙步村旧改总建面增269万㎡！规划人口8.3万人-本地新闻-广州乐居网


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Second Cotton Mill Reconstruction Project

The detailed control plan for the No. 2 Cotton Spinning Factory in Tianhe District was approved, which is to build the Guangzhou Artificial Intelligence and Digital Economy Pilot Zone.

The planned area of the plot is from Yuancun West Street in the north, Huacheng Avenue in the south, Yuancun South Street (Yuancun Avenue) in the east, and South China Expressway in the west, with a land area of 11.09 hectares. Now the total construction area is 84,600 square meters, and the existing buildings are mainly workshops, warehouses, dormitories and supporting houses. Among them, the Bauhaus-style building on the east side of the plot is the former site of Guangzhou No. 2 Cotton Spinning Factory (part of the workshop), which has been included in the third batch of historical buildings in Guangzhou, with a construction area of 23,161 square meters.


More than 60 years ago, it used to be the second cotton spinning factory in Guangzhou, a large state-owned enterprise producing high-grade knitting yarns and special yarns. In 2010, it "receded from the second and entered the third", and in 2012, it was transformed into the Guangzhou Textile Federation Creative Industry Park. Since then, the land has been included in the scope of Guangzhou Financial City, the land has been purchased and stored by the government, and the Guangfang Textile Union Creative Industry Park has also been cleared.
The most distinctive and most concerned site in the plot is undoubtedly the former site of Guangzhou No. 2 Cotton Spinning Factory. The height of the workshop is about 7.2 meters. The existing reinforced concrete frame structure is well preserved. The typical structure shows the style of the workshop, which is a testimony to the development history of Guangzhou's light industry.

This plan proposes to retain the value elements of the historical building and retain the historical imprint. The living room building and the main building in the south are preserved, and the cultural symbols such as the main structure of the historical building, the zigzag skylight, the layout of the living room in the south, and the veranda-style façade are preserved and displayed. At the same time, the temporary buildings located on the east, north and west sides outside the protection area that block the core value elements are demolished, and the east side is used as a plaza and landscape greening is added to free up more public space for the city; The public green space is connected; the west side is connected with a 15-meter road, creating a beautiful slow-moving space in the park.







广州第二棉纺厂地块规划通过，金融城将再添打卡地_广州日报大洋网


在10月27日举行广州市规划委员会上，天河区第二棉纺厂地块控制性详细规划获得通过，为建设广州人工智能与数字经济试验区，实现“老城市新活力”“四个出新出彩”，该地块将升级改造为中国人工智能（广州）产业园。



news.dayoo.com





location map



















I.T Smart Park is located at the junction of Huacheng Avenue and Yuancun South Street, with a total area of about 69,000 square meters. The predecessor of the project was the former site of Guangzhou No. 2 Cotton Spinning Factory built in 1958. Among them, the distinctive Bauhaus architectural style workshop was identified as the third batch of historical buildings in Guangzhou. Rare in China, it carries the memory and glorious history of Guangzhou's industrial age.

Since 2019, No. 2 Cotton Factory has been transformed into an industrial park with the theme of artificial intelligence, digital economy, and technological innovation incubation, and has integrated into the modern aesthetics and lifestyles of Hong Kong and Macao youth groups to build a maker space, a road show center, and a Hong Kong and Macao youth apartment. , coffee space, social fitness, shared kitchen, social rooftop and other composite innovation ecosystems, and multi-directional linkage with overseas returnees, Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan entrepreneurial youth, forming a new 24-hour "work, life, and residence" shared economic ecosystem for youth in the Bay Area.


























































































曾经的广州二棉厂,如今的网红打卡点,将要再次大变身-广州搜狐焦点


公告显示，整个项目分为西、东两个地块，其中西地块为新建建筑地块，聚焦城市发展的数字化、绿色化、国际化转型，打造人工智能、数字经济、数字文化的国际超级园区总部



gz.focus.cn







The latest urban plan render of this project


----------



## lawdefender

Sky Opus

land area : 43,584 square meters,
The total construction area : 228,000 square meters,
The planned construction area : 153,000 square meters,
The project consists of 5 pure slab houses, a kindergarten with 9 classes and a commercial complex of 80,000 square meters.


Among them, 5 residential buildings are arranged in a line, with a floor height of 28-31 floors, two ladders and three households, covering three to four rooms with a construction area of about 124-183 square meters.




Location map 










render





















广州开投城控·云锦 | 汉森伯盛 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

The Great Park

It covers an area of about 62,600 square meters and has a construction area of about 187,700 square meters. It is planned to have 12 residential buildings in a U-shaped distribution. The enclosed layout makes the distance between the project buildings up to 100 meters, with excellent ventilation and lighting. The total planned number of households is 2,163. household.




Location map










render










































广州金地 · 公园名著 | 奥雅股份 ARCHINA 项目























































































apartment floor plan


----------



## lawdefender

Landmark Arte Masterpiece 

location : Guangzhou International Financial City












The project will build 4 residential buildings (A1-A4 are all 24 stories high, the first floor is overhead), 3 commercial buildings (B1, B2 buildings are 13 floors high, the first floor is overhead, B3 building is 28 floors high), 1 cultural room (1 story).



Architect : Denies Lau, DLN Architects Limited

Garden Design: Shunmyo Masuno




render




















































































Sale price: Starting from RMB 190,000 yuan (USD 27,142 ) per square meter

Apartment floor plan

267 m2 , 50.73 million yuan ( USD 7.24 million)






















403 m2, 76.57 million yuan ( USD 10. 93 million)















揭秘！传说中的合景·臻溋名铸，到底长什么样？


揭秘！传说中的合景·臻溋名铸，到底长什么样？,珠江,实景图,豪宅,合景,住宅




www.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

Huangpu District Library （Xiangxue)

The architectural shape is like the stacking of layers of books, which not only reflects the richness and characteristics of the collection, but also reflects the dynamic and modern sense of the architectural form.

The building area is 15,684 square meters,
The total design books collection is 1 million volumes.
1200 reading seats,

100% wireless network coverage. The library fully applies RFID technology management to realize self-service certificate application, self-service borrowing and returning of books, document search and navigation functions. It’s a 24-hour self-service library.










Panyu District Library New Building

Located on Dongxing Road, Dalong Street, as a cultural landmark building in Panyu District, the project covers a total area of 12,671 square meters, with a total construction area of about 43,000 square meters and a total investment of 500 million yuan.

The new library is designed with the knowledge moonlight treasure box as a large national first-class library, with a collection of 1.6 million books and 1,500 reading seats.

Expected to open in 2023










Nansha District Library

Located in the urban living room of Jiaomen River in Nansha, east of Haibin Road and north of Civic Square, the design concept is "Nansha inkstone, famous inkstone clear water". Upright inkstone.

Construction area: The new library covers an area of about 11,000 square meters.
The total construction area is about 25,000 square meters.
1000 reading seats,
Design collection of 900,000 volumes,
The current collection has reached 580,000 volumes

Structural features: The whole building has six floors, divided into four floors above ground and two floors underground. The first floor includes the public hall, the main service desk, the parent-child reading area and the visually impaired reading room. The second and third floors are mainly for Chinese and foreign books borrowing area and electronic reading area. The fourth floor is for the special collections. The negative floor is equipped with Guangzhou Book Center·Nansha, lecture hall, multi-functional room, restaurant and so on. In addition, the new library also provides 6 function rooms, 1 music hall and 1 Shushan foreign language hall.


----------



## lawdefender

Huadu District Library

It is located at No. 6 Gongyi North Road, Huadu District, with a construction area of 15,573 square meters and a books collection of about 520,000 volumes.

The first floor is the lecture hall and the atrium flower room, the first floor is the entrance hall and the security inspection area; the second floor is the cultural experience area; In addition to the library and reading area, there are single and double reading booths, self-study rooms, and local literature rooms, providing readers with a free, flexible and elegant reading place. In addition, the reading area is equipped with multiple self-service borrowing and returning machines and self-service book sterilizers, which realizes modern and intelligent book management and greatly enhances the reading experience of readers.


Opened to public in 2021


































新文化地标来了！花都新图书馆开馆试运行__南方plus_南方+


还有系列开馆活动>>>>




pc.nfapp.southcn.com






Baiyun District Library (Baiyun New Town Hall)


Located at No. 1211 Yuncheng West Road, it is the first district-level library in Guangzhou that uses public facilities to solve venues.

The new building is designed by He Jingtang, with one basement floor and two floors above ground, connected by a circular staircase, with a total area of 8,218 square meters, a designed collection of 500,000 books, 500 reading seats, and an average daily reception capacity of 8,000 people.


opened to public in 2021


























































白云区图书馆新馆开馆 15秒即借即还


白云区图书馆新馆开馆 15秒即借即还




k.sina.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Conghua District Library

It is located at No. 616, Hebin North Road, with a total construction area of 27,000 square meters. The first phase (fifth floor) of 11,000 square meters was completed and opened to the public on February 10, 2010; the second phase (sixth floor) was positioned as the Conghua Children's Library, which also served as an extension of the first phase. The second phase has a construction area of 16,000 square meters and is designed in accordance with the national green building two-star certification standard. It has been fully put into use on June 1, 2016.

The functional areas of the library include: self-service borrowing hall, 24-hour self-service library, newspaper reading area, social science literature borrowing area, natural science literature borrowing area, reservation seminar room, picture book (parent-child) reading area, film archive, local literature library , language learning hall, electronic reading room, exhibition hall, lecture hall, etc. are open throughout the year without closing days, and all free services are implemented.


----------



## lawdefender

Zengcheng City Complex 

The project is located in the public core area of Zengcheng District, Guangzhou, with Fuqian Road in the south, Jinzhu Avenue in the west, and planned urban roads in the north and east. The base is adjacent to Litchi Cultural Park in the northeast and Zengcheng Library in the east. It is a science and technology museum, a museum, an archive, an urban construction planning exhibition hall and the Civil Air Defense 101 Project.

Total land area: 29850 ㎡
Total construction area: 43090.1 ㎡


Architectural Design: South China University of Technology Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.





















































































增城城市馆 | 华南理工大学建筑设计研究院 - 景观网


----------



## lawdefender

Hopson Yune Guangzhou

Developer: Hopson Development

Total area: about 81,000 square meters

Total construction area: about 370,000 square meters

Total number of buildings: 42 buildings (16-17 fl)

Total apartments: 1270 units

Escalator ratio: 2 elevators and 2 households

Greening rate: 39%

Urban plan



































































Apartment floor plan





















Project photos




































官方：广州「合生缦云」合生缦云售楼处欢迎您合生缦云丨官方网站丨项目详情！_天河区_生活_半山


根据最新的规划图显示，项目内部将建42栋小洋房，全是大平层，每栋楼高9-17层，总货量预计1270套，合生广州缦云产品涵盖145-320㎡三至五房全龄舒适型产品，首期3栋16层两梯两户纯板式小高层，…




www.sohu.com










“卷”无尽头！这个豪宅，赢在“从容感”上了


“卷”无尽头！这个豪宅，赢在“从容感”上了,豪宅,从容感,广州,美学,实景图




www.163.com


----------



## lawdefender

Sanding Village Urban Renovation Project

Developer: Poly Development

Total Investment: 30 billion yuan 


The "Regulatory Detailed Plan for the Urban Renewal Unit of Sandong Village, Huadu District, Guangzhou City" is open for public consultation on the website of the Municipal Planning and Natural Resources Bureau. In the renewal unit, the total construction volume planned this time is 4.8397 million square meters.


The land area of the updated is 2.9807 million square meters. The total planned construction volume is 4.8397 million square meters, an increase of 2.4681 million square meters compared with the current control regulations. The planned gross floor area ratio is 1.62. The planned population within the unit area is 113,900, an increase of 68,400 compared with the current control regulations.

land urban plan






















The project is located in the northern part of Huadu District, bordering Huadu CBD in the west, Sunac Cultural Tourism City in the north, and Airport Economic Zone in the east; it is 5.0 kilometers away from Baiyun Airport and 4.5 kilometers away from Guangzhou North Railway Station.

Project render














花都区三东村旧村全面改造规划公示_广州日报大洋网


近日，《广州市花都区三东村（含罗仙村八经济合作社）城市更新单元控制性详细规划》在市规划和自然资源局网站上进行征询意见公示。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Hopson Central City


Developer: Hopson Development


Land area: 610,000 m2

Total construction area: 2.7 million m2

Total number of apartments : 16,000 units

Location map 











Project plan














































Project photos
































apartment floor plans









































Apartment interior design samples


----------



## lawdefender

Costal Cover

Project location : Hengli Island, Nansha
Land area: 19 797 ㎡
Total construction area: 129 735 ㎡
Design time: 2021
Architect : Guangzhou Hanhua Architectural Design Co., Ltd.



http://www.archina.com/index.php?g=Works&m=index&a=show&id=14824



Location map










Renders

























































Apartment floor plan, area: 99 m2










Area: 115 m2












Area: 142 m2










Apartment interior design samples


----------



## lawdefender

City Park


Land Area: 29123㎡

Total number of apartments : 1082 units

Property management company: China Railway Construction Property Management Co., Ltd.

Construction area: 238712.34㎡


7 residential buildings, 4 buildings in the east area, 3 buildings in the west area,
1# 24 fl
2# 32 fl
3#, 4#, 5#, 6#, 7# : 48 fl

Underground parking spaces: 1842

Renders




























48 fl residential tower









32 fl residential tower 









24 fl residential tower 
























































Apartment floor plan, area: 261 m2












Apartment interior design samples


----------



## lawdefender

Xintang Railway Station

There are 7 platforms and 17 lines at the station,
The station construction area : 50,000 square meters.



photos by 中游 from gaoloumi 2022-12






















The renders


----------



## lawdefender

The Riverside

Land Area: 28000㎡

Total number of households: 974 units

Construction area: 123000㎡

2 x building (17fl), 4 x building (32fl)



Developer: Guangzhou Zhonghai Haiyi Real Estate Development Co., Ltd.
Construction contractor: Nanjing Ancient City Landscape Engineering Co., Ltd.
Landscape Design: Chengdu Saikens Chuangxiang Life Landscape Design Co., Ltd.
Project land area: 28800㎡,
landscape design area: 23447㎡
Project address: Lanting, the left bank of Asian Games Avenue, Panyu District, Guangzhou
Design time: January 2020
Completion time: March 2022
Project photography: Changsha Jilu Culture Media Co., Ltd.



广州中海·左岸澜庭 园区 | 赛肯思景观 ARCHINA 项目



Project photos










































































































































































































































Apartment floor plan, area: 91 m2










Area : 84 m2





























Apartment interior design samples


----------



## lawdefender

Pazhou West CBD latest Development


photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-12

















































































Chisha TOD project , located next to the Pazhou West CBD.


----------



## lawdefender

Nanhai Development Guangzhou Jinghu Avenue Retail Project

Location: Guangzhou
Architect: Aedas
Design and Project Architect: Aedas
Developer : Guangzhou Hongrun Real Estate Development Center (Limited Partnership)

Land Area: 82,333.70 sqm

Expected to complete : 2025

Located in Huadu District of Guangzhou, the project encompasses an 11-storey retail podium and a 100m tower. With an irregular architectural volume, the retail podium has a large massing placed on the plot that could cause a huge impact on the city. Therefore, reducing the sense of oppression brought by its mega-structure to the city is one of the biggest challenges in this project. At the same time, how to deal with the split narrow plots to design them into a unified project is another tough difficulty.









































































南海发展广州镜湖大道商业项目 | Aedas ARCHINA 项目


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022-12



latest development of Guangzhou International Financial City startup section


----------



## lawdefender

Zensemi 12-inch advanced smart sensor and special process wafer manufacturing project


Initiated by Guangzhou Intelligent Sensor Industry Group, with an investment of 7 billion yuan, it will build a mass production line for monthly processing of 20,000 12-inch wafers.

The project will start in December 2022, and it is planned to be completed in the first half of 2024 and to be fully operational by the end of 2025.

This project is the first 12-inch advanced smart sensor and special process wafer manufacturing production line in China, and it is a MEMS manufacturing production line project.

Currently, MEMS sensors are seen as one of the most important types of future sensors. MEMS (Micro-electro Mechanical Systems) is a micro-integrated system that uses integrated circuit manufacturing technology and micro-machining technology to manufacture micro-sensors and micro-actuators on a chip. With the rapid development of new-generation information technologies such as the industrial Internet, big data, and the Internet of Things, advanced smart sensors will have great potential in the smart age. This is why increasing the core is so important to Guangzhou.




project render
























第四季度重大项目开工，制造业亮了，广州释放出怎样的信号？_广州日报大洋网


今天上午，广州增城我国首条12英寸先进智能传感器及特色工艺晶圆制造产线项目广州增芯正式动工，拉开了广州第四季度全市重大项目开工的序幕。



news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022-12

Pazhou West CBD in the night


----------



## lawdefender

Harbor City

Developer : CSSC + CITIC PACIFIC

latest render, 248 m x 2












Project photos by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022-9


----------



## lawdefender

Baiyun High-tech Zone Intelligent Manufacturing Park Project


It is a rail transit equipment manufacturing industry platform invested by Guangzhou Baiyun District Park Investment Operation Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of Guangzhou Baiyun High-tech Zone Investment Group Co., Ltd., a state-owned enterprise in Baiyun District, with an investment of 1.12 billion yuan.
The total land area of the project is about 39,400 square meters.
The planned construction land area is about 31,500 square meters,
The total construction area is 133,200 square meters, and 5 production towers are planned to be built.

According to the plan, the project will be completed and put into use in the first half of 2024.


Project render 























广州轨道交通装备产业园白云高新区·智能制造园开工


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Metro Cloud City


Developer: Guangzhou Metro Property


TOD Project above the Baiyun City Metro Station.

Land Area: About 34,500㎡

Construction area: about 170,000㎡

Total number of apartments : 1180 units


Location map












project renders





































































































Apartment floor plan


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Land Plots Auction Data in 2022

Among the 58 land plots listed, 48 land plots were successfully sold, 8 land plots were unsold, and 2 land plots auction were terminated.

The total area of land plots is 4.7483 million square meters

The transaction amount : RMB 122.143 billion yuan ( revenue of Guangzhou Municipality)

Compared with 2021 data (6.1409 million square meters sold, transaction amount was 198.11 billion yuan), both have decreased.







48宗地!超1221亿元!2022年广州全年土拍数据曝光-广州搜狐焦点


像在广州第四批集中供地中，方圆、龙湖等民企还是出手了的，这是个市场向好的表现。最后来细看部分地块，在四批次集中供地中，广州官方均是诚意满满，拿出了市区的不少



gz.focus.cn


----------



## lawdefender

Canton Mansion

Land Area: 14426㎡

Total number of apartments: 719 units

Property management company: China Travel City Operation Service Co., Ltd.

Construction area: 128322㎡



Building A: 46 floors,
Building B: 45 floors,
Building C: 45 floors,
Building D: 44 floors

Underground parking spaces: 848


Location map











project renders







































Apartment floor plan


----------



## lawdefender

GIIHG Headquarter

location:
The plot is located in the Yuzhu section south of Huangpu Avenue, Huangpu District with a land area of 12,030 square meters, a lease period of 40 years, a plot ratio of ≤12, a building density of ≤55%, a green area rate of ≥20%, and a building height limit of 300 meters!

The land use property of this plot is business-compatible commercial land (B2/B1), and the auction starting price is about 1.33 billion yuan.

GIIHG is owned by Guangzhou Municipality, ranking 267th of Top 500 Companies of China 2021

Architect: Shing & Partners

design renders


----------



## lawdefender

Luhu Golf Club, the only golf course near Guangzhou City Center 

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-12


----------



## lawdefender

Time Ville, Guangzhou Design Capital


Shopping mall opened for business : 2022-12-30

Area: 57,000 m2





广州设计之都时光汇将于本月30日亮相迎客




Project Render






























Project photos


----------



## lawdefender

4 City Complexes and 1 shopping mall located next to each other on Tianhe Road.

From below photo(from left to right):

Taikoo Hui (211 m + 165 m + 128 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (high-end, retail area: 138,000 m2) + cultural center + apartment + international brand luxury hotel (Mandarin Oriental)

The One Link (222 m) : Grade A office + Serviced Apartments (Fraser Suites) + Shopping mall(retail area: 54,000 m2)

Grandview Mall (188 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range, retail area: 300,000 m2) + art center + aquarium + international brand upper upscale hotel (Marriott)

Parc Centrel (retail area: 110,000 m2)

Teemall (195 m + 150 m): Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range, retail area: 160,000 m2) + international brand upper upscale hotel (Sheraton)













Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2023-1

Tianhe Road























































































































































































Tianhe Road air view


----------



## lawdefender

6 City Complexes located next to each other in Zhujiang New Town CBD, the distance between them just 200+ meter away.

6 City Complexes in the photo below: (from left to right)

International Grand City (264 m/66 fl + 188m/55 fl + 178 m/48 fl ) : Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium to high-end, retail area: 98,700 m2) + apartment + international brand luxury hotel (Conrad)

R&F Ritz-Carlton Hotel and Office Tower (252 m/53 fl + 180 m/40 fl ) : Grade A office building + Serviced Apartments (The Residences at The Ritz-Carlton) + international brand luxury hotel (Ritz-Carlton)

Chow Tai Fook Financial Centre (530 m/111 fl): Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium to high end, retail area: 70,000m2) + serviced apartment (Rosewood Residence) + international brand luxury hotel (Rosewood)

G.T. Land Plaza(282m/49 fl + 206m/46 fl ) : Grade A office building + shopping mall (mid-range, retail area: 200,000m2) + serviced apartment (Jumeirah Living) + international brand luxury hotel (Jumeirah)

Guangzhou International Finance Center (443 m/103 fl) : Grade A office building + shopping mall (medium-to-high-end, retail area : 44,000 m2) + serviced apartment (Asccot) + international brand luxury hotel (Four Seasons)

R&F Yingkai Square (296m/66 fl) : Grade A office + Sopping (retail area : 10,000 m2) + international brand luxury hotel (Park Hyatt)


----------



## lawdefender

TOD Project of Guanhu Depot of Metro Line 13

Located on the south side of Guanhu Station of Guangzhou Metro Line 13

It is the TOD project directly above the first underground rail station in Guangzhou

Developer: Guangzhou Metro Group + Yuexiu Real Estate

The first subway depot superstructure project

The project covers an area of 323,300 square meters

The project will be constructed in eight phases.



project renders 























Project photos 


















Metro train depot


----------



## lawdefender

Blooming City


Developer: Pearl River Enterprises

Land Area: 300000㎡

Construction area: 850000 ㎡

Parking spaces: 5300 parking spaces

Total number of residential buildings: 37

Total number of apartments : 5300 units

Property management company: Guangzhou Pearl River City Management Service Group Co., Ltd.


location map




















project renders
















































































































Project photos
































































































http://www.archina.com/index.php?g=Works&m=index&a=show&id=15078


----------



## lawdefender

Guangzhou Business Center (375m/60 fl) , main structure capped


photos by 探长 from gaoloumi 2022-12-28
































Project renders


----------

